# [Q] Root for Asus Fonepad



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## farberstyle (Apr 26, 2013)

I got my Fonepad this morning and its nice, but it needs some developer love to be my daily driver for more than a couple of weeks.

You cant count me in for at least $50 towards the cost of a device if a developer wanted to take it on.


----------



## muz2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sexxmax said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've on this device for cluple of days and it's really a kind of device with great potentials. The screen is nice with good density and the connectivity are all in. The telephony features is unique for this kind of device and the best part is it's running on Intel, I know developers can do wonders on this device and not to forget the price is very affordable. The kernel source code are available at asus website. 

So dev's let's start the exciting work and really I need to root my device ASAP. 

Thanks for the reading.


----------



## fasda1984 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Asus fonepad*

Hi to everyone, i have bought this device too, great phablet but no chance to install Firefox or Firefox beta in order to test flashplayer. It s says damaged or invalid packet. Poor rear camera with NO flash, so guys let me change ideas about this device...:cyclops: i ve tried a lot of version of flash apk with no result. Please help us


----------



## Karim Kahale (Apr 28, 2013)

Why don't you use this root method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## xda-forum-noob (Apr 28, 2013)

Karim Kahale said:


> Why don't you use this root method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



Tested it on the fonepad. Doesn't work. The shell doesn't show up after booting. Also after "Restore my data" the script doesn't recognize that the restore is done. I have to power off the device manually.

Up to now I haven't found a solution on the net to get root access. I want to use the fonepad with USB OTG to controll a DSLR. If this isn't possible I have to sell it again


----------



## russel51 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've ordered it and I'm waiting for the device, I hope that will be opened a dedicated forum!
Coming from P1000 that was kept alive still today with 4.2.2 by amazing developers. I hope this will too.


----------



## perlmane (Apr 30, 2013)

*I got one too*

I have had mine for a week now and am finding the performance to be a bit sluggish, but not too bad. The total package is quite nice. However, we need to be able to root it to get the most out of it. I will contribute as well.


----------



## atagent (Apr 30, 2013)

*How much?*

Hi guys, just curious how much you bought the Fonepad for and if anyone using it on T-Mo?  If so, what speed are you getting with the HSDPA?

Thanks!

*Edit #1:  I'm blind, PERLMANE is on T-Mo.  What data speeds are you getting?*

*Edit #2:  Oh and can you side loan Flash Player so viewing of websites with Flash content?  I read somewhere saying since it's X86 that Flash Player won't work, though I couldn't understand why not.*


----------



## steve271 (May 1, 2013)

fasda1984 said:


> Hi to everyone, i have bought this device too, great phablet but no chance to install Firefox or Firefox beta in order to test flashplayer. It s says damaged or invalid packet. Poor rear camera with NO flash, so guys let me change ideas about this device...:cyclops: i ve tried a lot of version of flash apk with no result. Please help us

Click to collapse



I got the same error message when I tried to install Firefox. I looked at the Firefox release notes and it says Firefox does not support Android running on an Intel chip. I had not realised this was going to be a big limitation.


----------



## mangkook (May 1, 2013)

I hope asus fonepad get some love from dev soon. Lot of potential in these phablet. Intel has some software compatibility but seems makes up in battery life. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## MobiMikes (May 2, 2013)

Loving this phone but please someone, give us root! 


Sent from my antique Speak and Spell running Froyo.


----------



## Stappern (May 2, 2013)

nothing?


----------



## nminjesus (May 2, 2013)

I try every ways that I know to root it, but none success~
so still waiting for root~
 I know youcan get a firefox for x86 android, try to search it~


----------



## perlmane (May 2, 2013)

atagent said:


> Hi guys, just curious how much you bought the Fonepad for and if anyone using it on T-Mo?  If so, what speed are you getting with the HSDPA?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am getting good speeds on T-Mobile. While it says "H", it is clearly delivering H+ speeds consistently over 5m download and close to 3m upload. This is much faster (almost double) that of the H+ speeds I was getting from AT&T. 

As for Flash, I could install it, but that effort was not worthwhile since it does not seem to work with any browser.


----------



## amimu (May 2, 2013)

*Asus Fonepad USA Fedex asking FCC Form*

I ordered from Taiwan for delivery to USA.

Fedex called and says they need FCC form 740 and it asks for FCC Id. Otherwisea they say it will not clear custom. How do people get this into USA? Has Fonepad passed FCC requirements?

Not sure how I can proceed...


----------



## perlmane (May 2, 2013)

amimu said:


> I ordered from Taiwan for delivery to USA.
> 
> Fedex called and says they need FCC form 740 and it asks for FCC Id. Otherwisea they say it will not clear custom. How do people get this into USA? Has Fonepad passed FCC requirements?
> 
> Not sure how I can proceed...

Click to collapse



That form is supplied by the shipper. The same thing happened to me, but it was resolved immediately without issue.


----------



## nerotNS (May 2, 2013)

Did you guys try motochopper? It might work...


----------



## atagent (May 3, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I am getting good speeds on T-Mobile. While it says "H", it is clearly delivering H+ speeds consistently over 5m download and close to 3m upload. This is much faster (almost double) that of the H+ speeds I was getting from AT&T.
> 
> As for Flash, I could install it, but that effort was not worthwhile since it does not seem to work with any browser.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback!  I wish Flash worked since I'm on Justin.tv constantly streaming videos...!


----------



## perlmane (May 3, 2013)

nerotNS said:


> Did you guys try motochopper? It might work...

Click to collapse



It fails to install SuperUser Binaries. Perhaps the Intel Atom chipset has something to do with this failure to exploit for root.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Stappern (May 3, 2013)

we could look into motorola RAZR i root methods,since the two devices have almost the same CPU


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 3, 2013)

Got mine from Taiwan just a couple of days ago.... love it !!

babying it until accessories come out...etc

I also have the Nexus 7/3G... Talk about copyrighting ... LOL 

FYI... it almost exactly matched the dimensions of my Nexus 7 but a mil thicker in height... I can fit a couple of nexus 7 accessories with it ( the soft silicon/TPU kinds but it's tight/thicker and openings not in proper places...etc

got a few spare screen protector for the Nexus 7... might be tempted to exacto knife the ear piece & camera openings... 

I am keeping it stock and will root it when available... but at a glance... stock & rooted is hard to beat !!!


----------



## gigsaw (May 3, 2013)

Finally yesterday asus relased even the firmwares on the official site, so now we can start digging  if only we could have chainfire's help..in five minutes it would be rooted lol


----------



## mangkook (May 4, 2013)

gigsaw said:


> Finally yesterday asus relased even the firmwares on the official site, so now we can start digging  if only we could have chainfire's help..in five minutes it would be rooted lol

Click to collapse



Thats indeed a good news. Hopefully fonepad will catch on in europe and usa. 

Asus has a good reputation updating its gadget with new android but still no news about JB 4.2?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcusNO (May 4, 2013)

Why is there no fonepad forum?


----------



## amimu (May 4, 2013)

*Build quality!!!*

Hello,
Good news: fedex/fcc thing got sorted out through Taiwanese company and they shipped he product and I got in lightning fast. Just 1 day to California. Shipped in Taiwan on May 2 and got in fedex in may 3. Even amazon prime is not that fast!

Bad news: I am appalled by the build quality of ASUS Fonepad.  The bottom portion where headphone jack is present, the back has come up significantly. I tried pressing the sides in the hope of there is some latch which will cling to. But it is quite noticeable, and if I pull it it will surely come off. I am not sure how I can fix it. Returning is last option as I want to keep it and fedex charges/getting $350+ back is remote in these cases. 

Any ideas how I can fix it ?


----------



## MarcusNO (May 4, 2013)

amimu said:


> Any ideas how I can fix it ?

Click to collapse



This thread is about rooting the fonepad.


----------



## FishDip (May 4, 2013)

I pressed Vol_up + power and got into "droidboot", Is it different type of recovery compared to CWM's?
Btw is the fonepad bootloader unlocked? *#*#7378423#*#* doesnt seems to work.


----------



## nerotNS (May 4, 2013)

MarcusNO said:


> Why is there no fonepad forum?

Click to collapse



Because it isn't that popular yet...


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (May 4, 2013)

The SU binaries is compiled for ARM, not for intel.
I think we have to start from a new linux SU for x86, but I do not know what must be modified from the standard linux binary to work on AndroidOS.

Someone tried to use motochopper, but using SU and Superuser from razr i.
I will give it a try tomorrow in the evening.

Sorry for bad english.


----------



## vgrade (May 4, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> The SU binaries is compiled for ARM, not for intel.
> I think we have to start from a new linux SU for x86, but I do not know what must be modified from the standard linux binary to work on AndroidOS.
> 
> Someone tried to use motochopper, but using SU and Superuser from razr i.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there are x86 versions, eg, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2123369

vgrade


----------



## vgrade (May 5, 2013)

Link to update procedure

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf



Firmware 

http://uk.asus.com/Tablet/Fonepad/ASUS_Fonepad/#download

Is this is known format ? Are there tools to create this "SD DOWNLOAD"

00000000  50 61 63 6b 61 67 65 20  6f 66 20 53 44 20 44 6f  |Package of SD Do|
00000010  77 6e 6c 6f 61 64 00 ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |wnload..........|
00000020  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
00000080  0e 00 00 00 61 97 4a bb  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |....a.J.........|
00000090  ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
000000a0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
000001f0  72 65 63 6f 76 65 72 79  2e 66 73 74 61 62 00 ff  |recovery.fstab..|
00000200  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  00 04 00 00 32 04 00 00  |............2...|
00000210  64 6e 78 5f 66 69 72 6d  77 61 72 65 5f 6d 66 6c  |dnx_firmware_mfl|
00000220  64 5f 67 69 2e 62 69 6e  32 0a 00 00 e0 03 01 00  |d_gi.bin2.......|
00000230  69 66 77 69 5f 66 69 72  6d 77 61 72 65 5f 6d 66  |ifwi_firmware_mf|
00000240  6c 64 5f 67 69 2e 62 69  12 10 01 00 5c 91 1d 00  |ld_gi.bi....\...|
00000250  30 37 5f 69 66 77 69 5f  66 69 72 6d 77 61 72 65  |07_ifwi_firmware|
00000260  5f 53 52 31 2e 62 69 6e  6e a3 1e 00 5c 91 1d 00  |_SR1.binn...\...|
00000270  30 33 5f 69 66 77 69 5f  66 69 72 6d 77 61 72 65  |03_ifwi_firmware|
00000280  5f 53 52 31 77 2e 62 69  ca 36 3c 00 5c 91 1d 00  |_SR1w.bi.6<.\...|
00000290  50 5f 64 6e 78 5f 66 69  72 6d 77 61 72 65 5f 6d  |P_dnx_firmware_m|
000002a0  66 6c 64 5f 67 69 2e 62  26 ca 59 00 e0 03 01 00  |fld_gi.b&.Y.....|
000002b0  50 5f 69 66 77 69 5f 66  69 72 6d 77 61 72 65 5f  |P_ifwi_firmware_|
000002c0  6d 66 6c 64 5f 67 69 2e  06 d0 5a 00 5c 91 1d 00  |mfld_gi...Z.\...|
000002d0  64 72 6f 69 64 62 6f 6f  74 2e 69 6d 67 00 ff ff  |droidboot.img...|
000002e0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  62 63 78 00 00 82 88 00  |........bcx.....|
000002f0  62 6f 6f 74 2e 62 69 6e  00 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |boot.bin........|
00000300  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  62 e7 00 01 00 86 69 00  |........b.....i.|
00000310  73 79 73 74 65 6d 2e 69  6d 67 2e 67 7a 00 ff ff  |system.img.gz...|
00000320  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  62 6f 6a 01 82 2b 12 25  |........boj..+.%|
00000330  72 65 63 6f 76 65 72 79  2e 69 6d 67 00 ff ff ff  |recovery.img....|
00000340  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  e4 9c 7c 26 00 5a 82 00  |..........|&.Z..|
00000350  72 61 64 69 6f 5f 66 69  72 6d 77 61 72 65 2e 62  |radio_firmware.b|
00000360  69 6e 00 ff ff ff ff ff  e4 f8 fe 26 fc 5d 87 00  |in.........&.]..|
00000370  30 37 5f 72 61 64 69 6f  5f 66 69 72 6d 77 61 72  |07_radio_firmwar|
00000380  65 5f 53 52 31 2e 62 69  e0 58 86 27 84 17 84 00  |e_SR1.bi.X.'....|
00000390  30 33 5f 72 61 64 69 6f  5f 66 69 72 6d 77 61 72  |03_radio_firmwar|
000003a0  65 5f 53 52 31 77 2e 62  64 72 0a 28 84 17 84 00  |e_SR1w.bdr.(....|
000003b0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
000003f0  4e 6f 6e 65 00 ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |None............|
00000400  45 56 42 00 ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |EVB.............|
00000410  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
00000480  4d 45 33 37 31 4d 47 00  ff ff ff ff f4 1c 8b 65  |ME371MG........e|
00000490  57 57 5f 65 70 61 64 00  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |WW_epad.........|
000004a0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
000004d0  41 53 55 53 00 ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |ASUS............|
000004e0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
00000600  23 6d 6f 75 6e 74 20 70  6f 69 6e 74 20 20 20 66  |#mount point   f|
00000610  73 74 79 70 65 20 20 20  64 65 76 69 63 65 20 20  |stype   device  |
00000620  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |                |
--More--


----------



## vgrade (May 5, 2013)

[/COLOR]Don't think Boot and recovery bins are standard android , no ANDROID! magic 

[[email protected] fonepad]$ hexdump -C boot | more
00000000  24 4f 53 24 00 00 01 c2  01 01 38 00 00 00 00 00  |$OS$......8.....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000020  00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  00 00 10 01 00 10 10 01  |................|
00000030  c2 34 00 00 00 00 00 00  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |.4..............|
00000040  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|
*
000001b0  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
00000280  52 f0 9f e5 78 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  |R...x...........|
00000290  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  cd ab 00 00 01 00 00 00  |................|
000002a0  e0 01 00 00 0b 60 1a 00  00 00 00 00 a0 a4 65 f5  |.....`........e.|
000002b0  62 14 b5 75 73 71 3c 81  f0 23 c5 0e f7 d5 bb fa  |b..usq<..#......|
000002c0  8b 41 84 a0 00 4b 7a aa  17 ca 81 45 c9 18 c8 6c  |.A...Kz....E...l|
000002d0  6e 02 bc 71 d0 cf cd 79  ff 38 23 3e 12 00 00 00  |n..q...y.8#>....|
000002e0  39 f7 8d a6 6c c1 67 22  1a 2a a9 af 75 8c 96 d0  |9...l.g".*..u...|
000002f0  85 f0 b6 d6 6a cc 97 19  cd 45 b6 8f 39 e5 5c f8  |....j....E..9.\.|
00000300  f2 d1 02 f3 e2 16 59 ca  fc 24 c4 69 2c a6 87 d1  |......Y..$.i,...|
00000310  e0 b9 c1 5e 69 a0 c0 f5  0a f9 af 66 5f d8 b0 5e  |...^i......f_..^|
00000320  a7 41 b6 34 83 41 a0 ce  ef c5 62 2e 20 e1 1a c2  |.A.4.A....b. ...|
00000330  28 7d 7d ea 50 a4 09 33  da 19 a6 e4 ee 6f 75 f4  |(}}.P..3.....ou.|
00000340  a6 a9 0d 06 d6 ec 57 5f  f5 72 5f fe 83 f0 c3 59  |......W_.r_....Y|
00000350  5b 6b 44 7e cf 64 ab bf  04 98 9c a2 3d c7 33 2e  |[kD~.d......=.3.|
00000360  09 ef 33 a5 29 5e 24 ff  58 ed 6d a0 6f 8f e6 30  |..3.)^$.X.m.o..0|
00000370  92 ac 13 19 f0 b9 e5 62  be e1 2c ee 4b e3 b3 8e  |.......b..,.K...|
00000380  33 d4 f2 00 f7 08 c1 21  90 35 67 57 64 cf ee f5  |3......!.5gWd...|
00000390  be a2 4d 31 a7 cd 71 c6  3a 83 4e 94 77 09 eb 3b  |..M1..q.:.N.w..;|
000003a0  5d 66 b9 fa ba 22 74 de  33 6e ce d6 2d 22 bd 56  |]f..."t.3n..-".V|
000003b0  7b 73 fe e8 04 fe 46 0d  ea 47 bf a7 b4 a0 da ff  |{s....F..G......|
000003c0  09 01 15 74 46 46 b3 98  b3 ba c3 09 d7 cf 0a 59  |...tFF.........Y|
000003d0  66 7d 16 88 58 aa 5c 4c  cc 5b 1f e3 0a 05 ad 9c  |f}..X.\L.[......|
000003e0  69 6e 69 74 3d 2f 69 6e  69 74 20 70 63 69 3d 6e  |init=/init pci=n|
000003f0  6f 65 61 72 6c 79 20 63  6f 6e 73 6f 6c 65 3d 6c  |oearly console=l|
00000400  6f 67 6b 30 20 65 61 72  6c 79 70 72 69 6e 74 6b  |ogk0 earlyprintk|
00000410  3d 6e 6f 6c 6f 67 67 65  72 20 6c 6f 67 6c 65 76  |=nologger loglev|
00000420  65 6c 3d 34 20 68 73 75  5f 64 6d 61 3d 37 20 6b  |el=4 hsu_dma=7 k|
00000430  6d 65 6d 6c 65 61 6b 3d  6f 66 66 20 61 6e 64 72  |memleak=off andr|
00000440  6f 69 64 62 6f 6f 74 2e  62 6f 6f 74 6d 65 64 69  |oidboot.bootmedi|
00000450  61 3d 73 64 63 61 72 64  20 61 6e 64 72 6f 69 64  |a=sdcard android|
00000460  62 6f 6f 74 2e 68 61 72  64 77 61 72 65 3d 6d 66  |boot.hardware=mf|
00000470  6c 64 5f 67 69 20 69 70  3d 35 30 2e 30 2e 30 2e  |ld_gi ip=50.0.0.|
00000480  32 3a 35 30 2e 30 2e 30  2e 31 3a 3a 32 35 35 2e  |2:50.0.0.1::255.|
00000490  32 35 35 2e 32 35 35 2e  30 3a 3a 75 73 62 30 3a  |255.255.0::usb0:|
000004a0  6f 6e 20 65 6d 6d 63 5f  69 70 61 6e 69 63 2e 69  |on emmc_ipanic.i|
000004b0  70 61 6e 69 63 5f 70 61  72 74 5f 6e 75 6d 62 65  |panic_part_numbe|
000004c0  72 3d 31 20 76 6d 61 6c  6c 6f 63 3d 33 38 34 4d  |r=1 vmalloc=384M|
000004d0  20 62 75 69 6c 64 5f 76  65 72 73 69 6f 6e 3d 33  | build_version=3|
000004e0  0a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000004f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|


----------



## atagent (May 5, 2013)

Got my hands on a Fonepad just to play with for an hour.  Seems decent as a tablet, but won't fit my pockets.  Flash Player can be installed but will not work.  I thought someone posted saying they got it working but that post is now gone.  Maybe retracted after further testing?  Otherwise didn't have any quality issues with the unit I played with.  Really too bad it wouldn't play Flash and no current methods to root.  If only they kept the Tegra 3 in it and just added the phone, rear camera, and microsd slot.  That would've been perfect...!

BTW it's $2398 HKD (Hong Kong) which is ~$310 USD.


----------



## vgrade (May 6, 2013)

Anyone had any luck compiling kernel from 

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad#support_Download_32

There are a number of def configs, none of which I'm able to build.

The kernel on the device is not armed with /proc/config.gz so not able to pull a config from device.

Intel/Asus have done a good job of locking this one down so far.



vgrade said:


> [/COLOR]Don't think Boot and recovery bins are standard android , no ANDROID! magic
> 
> [[email protected] fonepad]$ hexdump -C boot | more
> 00000000  24 4f 53 24 00 00 01 c2  01 01 38 00 00 00 00 00  |$OS$......8.....|
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 6, 2013)

atagent said:


> Got my hands on a Fonepad just to play with for an hour.  Seems decent as a tablet, but won't fit my pockets.  Flash Player can be installed but will not work.  I thought someone posted saying they got it working but that post is now gone.  Maybe retracted after further testing?  Otherwise didn't have any quality issues with the unit I played with.  Really too bad it wouldn't play Flash and no current methods to root.  If only they kept the Tegra 3 in it and just added the phone, rear camera, and microsd slot.  That would've been perfect...!
> 
> BTW it's $2398 HKD (Hong Kong) which is ~$310 USD.

Click to collapse



That would have been my post earlier 

I swear it flash worked out of the box with the native browser ( as this is the 1st thing I'd tested )

Then I went on to updated the firmware to v3.1.16 and flash stop working..

another weird thing is.... previously... when open up a youtube link ( within the native browser while at youtube ) ... I was never prompted to selection which app to open with ( browser, chrome, youtube )

after the update.... I am prompted every time I tried...etc

I swear I was not smoking anything...:laugh: :laugh:

I was quite surprised that flash work(ed) ... even went to gsmarena to find the specs listed the fonepad as having the HTML5 browser ... so I'd assumed they have replaced flash with HTML5...etc
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_fonepad-5329.php

Oh well... I got the titanium backup of the flash and dolphin ( from ICS version ).... will sideload when we have root & CWM 

~~~~~


----------



## vgrade (May 6, 2013)

OK kernel compiled after a few .config changes, linked below.

http://78.47.45.43/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=83a8a2c46487ff0c2fee96c84268f10a

went to fastboot boot bzImage and look what Asus have done !


----------



## nminjesus (May 6, 2013)

vgrade said:


> OK kernel compiled after a few .config changes, linked below.
> 
> http://78.47.45.43/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=83a8a2c46487ff0c2fee96c84268f10a
> 
> went to fastboot boot bzImage and look what Asus have done !

Click to collapse




Thanks for you hard working! !  Looking forward for your good news! 
(^-^)


----------



## vgrade (May 6, 2013)

[[email protected] files]$ sudo ./fastboot.linux  -c "init=/init pci=noearly console=logk0 earlyprintk=nologger loglevel=4 hsu_dma=7 kmemleak=off androidboot.bootmedia=sdcard androidboot.hardware=mfld_gi ip=50.0.0.2:50.0.0.1::255.255.255.0::usb0n emmc_ipanic.ipanic_part_number=1 vmalloc=384M build_version=3" flash:raw boot ~/Downloads/bzImage 
creating boot image...
creating boot image - 5214208 bytes
sending 'boot' (5092 KB)...
OKAY [  1.315s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (remote: check_sign_key fail: no allow update kernel)
finished. total time: 2.606s
[[email protected] files]$


----------



## jiri.bati.novak (May 7, 2013)

@vgrade: talk about a locked down device... bootloader crippled at source level and mandatory signed kernel, that's a bit harsh...


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## axsrefused (May 7, 2013)

Hi !

Yeah I think all asus android devices have a locked bootloader..  

Since utility to unlock the bootloader is not avaible on their website. I send an email yesterday to the asus support to know if or at least when it' will be available for the Fonepad.

I'll let you informe when I will receive an answers


----------



## nerotNS (May 7, 2013)

axsrefused said:


> Hi !
> 
> Yeah I think all asus android devices have a locked bootloader..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not true all devices have a locked bootloader . Some come with an unlocked one. Also can you please send me the E-Mail address you used? 

Sent from my ME172V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## axsrefused (May 7, 2013)

nerotNS said:


> It is not true all devices have a locked bootloader . Some come with an unlocked one. Also can you please send me the E-Mail address you used?
> 
> Sent from my ME172V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



In fact I contact them trought their technical support form on ASUS main website (Sorry, I can't post the URL since I'm a junior member of xda..)


----------



## axsrefused (May 8, 2013)

I've finally receive an answer from ASUS support.. but not a good one :



> Dear Mr. Monnier,
> 
> currently there is no information about an unlock Tool for the Fonepad yet.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

Click to collapse



So we probably won't have a rooting method soon (except if someone find a exploit en JB 41.2)


----------



## MotoXT890 (May 8, 2013)

steve271 said:


> I got the same error message when I tried to install Firefox. I looked at the Firefox release notes and it says Firefox does not support Android running on an Intel chip. I had not realised this was going to be a big limitation.

Click to collapse



Try Android x86 English version of FF (nightly build) from mozila-russian team:

mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/history.html

At least it works on Moto XT890 which has the same cpu (just with the higher clock).


----------



## MarcusNO (May 8, 2013)

Im trying to find a way to push Superuser-3.2-RC3-x86-signed through adb to the Fonepad..

Edit: No success, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Read-Only /system .. So I can´t manually push superuser x86 in there.


----------



## jiri.bati.novak (May 9, 2013)

Isn't there an option in developer menu to run ADBD on device as root? that should allow remounting /system RW...


----------



## nerotNS (May 9, 2013)

jiri.bati.novak said:


> Isn't there an option in developer menu to run ADBD on device as root? that should allow remounting /system RW...

Click to collapse



I think that was included in CM, not in stock ROMs

Sent from my ME172V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gx3k (May 9, 2013)

Still waiting for root before buying the Fonepad


----------



## jcg1541 (May 11, 2013)

gx3k said:


> Still waiting for root before buying the Fonepad

Click to collapse



I already imported it, and it has been with me 24/7 for a month now. Already trade in my galaxy note for 95usd.
No root. No problem. I changed my life style for it. It goes to bed with me as my alarm and type this message.
I dont miss root any more. I rent an amazon aws virtual linux box full time and do all root work on the full linux. 

UK people should import it from Taiwan to get the rear cam. No rear cam totally defies the design of being the 
only device you carry home.

I have come to believe rooting this fonepad defies the design that it is the care free device that you carry home.
All the hard work rooting has  concluded in this perfect device. No more rooting from here on.


----------



## perlmane (May 11, 2013)

jcg1541 said:


> I already imported it, and it has been with me 24/7 for a month now. Already trade in my galaxy note for 95usd.
> No root. No problem. I changed my life style for it. It goes to bed with me as my alarm and type this message.
> I dont miss root any more. I rent an amazon aws virtual linux box full time and do all root work on the full linux.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not as happy without root as you are. I like root for complete backups and recoveries to/from my 64gb MicroSD card. That is extremely important to me.


----------



## MobiMikes (May 11, 2013)

Although upgrading from FroYo to Jellybean has resolved some issues I used to require root for I really would be happier if I could run clockwork mod, titanium, and cryptonite. Also a lot of my tasker scripts rely upon root so the sooner it's available the better in my opinion.
Regarding the rear camera, I own a UK version of the FonePad without the rear camera and I do believe it was a mistake for Asus to do this to us but I have come to terms with it although I miss the ability to scan documents.



Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcfisch (May 11, 2013)

For any camera related stuff I have a S3, never really used the cam on my Xoom before. But root would definitely increase the capabilities of the Fonepad for many of us. So I'm now waiting for a dev stepping into that, bought my Fonepad yesterday...


----------



## gx3k (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried rooting the Fonepad using the instructions for rooting the Orange San Diego Phone or the Motorola Razri? Both also use an Intel processor.
*Instructions here*
*Fonepad USB Drivers here*


----------



## jcg1541 (May 11, 2013)

gx3k said:


> Has anyone tried rooting the Fonepad using the instructions for rooting the Orange San Diego Phone or the Motorola Razri? Both also use an Intel processor.
> *Fonepad USB Drivers here*[/URL]

Click to collapse



It doesn't root my fonepad. I followed through to the end with the message,
-----------------------------------------------------------------
==> REBOOTING FOR THE LAST TIME
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
!!!! ONCE YOUR PHONE BOOTS UP !!!!
!!!!   RUN ADBD INSECURE APP  !!!!
!!!!  AND TAP [ALLOW] BUTTON  !!!!
!!!! WHEN SUPERUSER APP ASKS  !!!!
!!!!  YOU [DENY] OR [ALLOW]   !!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>> THEN, RUN ADBD INSECURE APP  <<
>>   AND TICK *BOTH* BOXES      <<
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 THAT'S IT - ALL ROOTED!  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
==> ADIOS!  
[[email protected] osd_root_unroot_linux]$ 
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jcg1541 (May 11, 2013)

*root tools for intel orange san diego does not root fonepad*

The binary is pushed into /data/... all right. ADB root_me.sh rebooted it all right.

But it is still not rooted.

UK people needs to import the 3MP rear cam model from Taiwan. That is more important
than any other things right now.


----------



## gigsaw (May 12, 2013)

I've played around with this device and I tried a few things (sorry if most of you alredy knew that):

-from the bootloader the sd download starts only with files called ASUS_BUNDLE.zip, ME371MG_SDUPDATE.zip, ME371MG_UPDATE.zip and of course with the firmwares downloaded from the asus site. For the ME371MG_**.zip files is checked the m5d.

-I took the root.zip file from the motorola razr i and renamed it in ASUS_BUNDLE.zip (no m5d check required) and it starts the update (via locked recovery I suppose). It says me that the update succeeded but when the fonepad is rebooted it isn't rooted D: D: D:  (ATTENTION: THIS OPERATION WILL FORMAT THE /DATA PARTITION, so you will loose all your files, as a factory reset). So sad lol


----------



## jiri.bati.novak (May 12, 2013)

gigsaw said:


> I've played around with this device and I tried a few things (sorry if most of you alredy knew that):
> 
> -from the bootloader the sd download starts only with files called ASUS_BUNDLE.zip, ME371MG_SDUPDATE.zip, ME371MG_UPDATE.zip and of course with the firmwares downloaded from the asus site. For the ME371MG_**.zip files is checked the m5d.
> 
> -I took the root.zip file from the motorola razr i and renamed it in ASUS_BUNDLE.zip (no m5d check required) and it starts the update (via locked recovery I suppose). It says me that the update succeeded but when the fonepad is rebooted it isn't rooted D: D: D:  (ATTENTION: THIS OPERATION WILL FORMAT THE /DATA PARTITION, so you will loose all your files, as a factory reset). So sad lol

Click to collapse



Interesting, did it at least install Superuser.apk?


----------



## gigsaw (May 12, 2013)

No, it didn't install anything =( both superuser.apk or binaries are not pushed in..


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 13, 2013)

That's odd ...

There were 5 firmwares available before and now there's only 3  

They pulled the SKU for TW and JP ...

something is going on !!

---------- Post added 13th May 2013 at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th May 2013 at 11:57 PM ----------

I was right regarding v3.1.16 broke the flash viewing !!! 

see this video ( around 11:15 mark )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmTnbGntQ20

I was able to do this and also youtube site... NOT anymore !!

Now...when doing exactly what the video does.... all I get is the beginning thumbnail and then nothing....like when one video ended and you get related thumbs showing ...etc

And when at youtube... all I get is that little blue square with the question mark.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## jae hoon (May 13, 2013)

Hi, i received one Fonepad from Hong Kong. It is TW version.

However, since i turned on it the signal bar is blank, is not a "No SIM card" icon with "X". The pad does not even detect a single network. In Settings i choose the options, > Select network...error, Search...error, Update software...error.

So why i am posting in this thread? I tried a literally dozen times to update the 3.1.11 downloaded from the ASUS website by droidboot but i got always a Fail message. I changed so many times the names of the zip file. I tried ASUS_BUNDLE and it just made a factory reset. I also tried ME371MG_UPDATE.zip and ME371MG_SUPDATE.zip. Nothing but errors

I am willing to receive opinions or any idea to restore the real first factory version or 3.1.16 update.

Any help will be appreciate!


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 13, 2013)

jae hoon said:


> Hi, i received one Fonepad from Hong Kong. It is TW version.
> 
> However, since i turned on it the signal bar is blank, is not a "No SIM card" icon with "X". The pad does not even detect a single network. In Settings i choose the options, > Select network...error, Search...error, Update software...error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




wait... a little confusing about your post..

"restore to the real first factory of v3.1.16 " ??
Your comes with v3.1.16 ??  Mine comes with v3.1.11 !!

~~~
"you tried a literally dozen times to update the 3.1.11 downloaded from the ASUS website ??"

the update firmware from Asus is version 3.1.16 !!! not v3.1.11 ( if you do have v3.1.11 TW SKU please let me have it as I want to go back !! )

I think you might have download the wrong SKU !!

and in order to make cellular network works... you have to manually add "APN" that matched your carrier !! ( can't just throw a SIM in there & expect it to work )

also... best to download the file from a regular PC ( *.zip format & inside there is a *.raw file )
and download this file for instructions on how to update !

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf


----------



## jae hoon (May 13, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> wait... a little confusing about your post..
> 
> "restore to the real first factory of v3.1.16 " ??
> Your comes with v3.1.16 ??  Mine comes with v3.1.11 !!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.

As i can understand which SKU do i have to use for TW is this one, you also can download it from:

https://www.asus.com/support/Download/28/7/ASUS Fonepad/32/

Version V3.1.11(CHT)
Description	ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.1.11 (for CHT SKU version only)
Steps of update:
1. Check the software version of your ASUS Fonepad *
2. Download the ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.1.11 (for CHT SKU version only) and Update version of SOP (from “Manual” Item)

At least thats what the file says "3.1.11" for TW version. Seems like is better to stay in this one but i want to try to fix the error.

[QUOTE/ and in order to make cellular network works... you have to manually add "APN" that matched your carrier !! ( can't just throw a SIM in there & expect it to work )

.....APN is not really what you are saying cause setting it allows the device to connect to data services like GPRS, HSDPA, etc....but with no network detected it cannot even save it.  

also... best to download the file from a regular PC ( *.zip format & inside there is a *.raw file )
and download this file for instructions on how to update !

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf[/QUOTE]

So you are advicing me i need to put the .zip file downloaded in the root of SD card and that´s all?. Not working. Following the instructions you sent me (i already have it)? Not working either putting the .raw file in the SD card root.

Any other ideas?


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 13, 2013)

jae hoon said:


> So you are advicing me i need to put the .zip file downloaded in the root of SD card and that´s all?. Not working. Following the instructions you sent me (i already have it)? Not working either putting the .raw file in the SD card root.
> 
> Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



follow instruction shown in the PDF file !!

it said to extract the *.raw file and so on..etc

have to push & hold buttons in certain order...etc

I did it with v3.1.16 TW SKU and I was successful ...wish I didn't though ( read my other posts in this thread )... the new v3.1.16 broke the flash viewing ability !!

BTW... you have not answer my questions....did you used the wrong SKU to begin with ?? if you did...that might be why you're having problems..!!

*You wroted v3.1.11 CHT in the last post !!!  that is NOT for TW !!!

and as stated in this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41352991&postcount=60

They pulled the TW & JP v3.1.16 !!!

*what version do you have when you bought it ?? should already been v3.1.11 ... so why update ??


----------



## nerotNS (May 13, 2013)

jae hoon said:


> Hi, i received one Fonepad from Hong Kong. It is TW version.
> 
> However, since i turned on it the signal bar is blank, is not a "No SIM card" icon with "X". The pad does not even detect a single network. In Settings i choose the options, > Select network...error, Search...error, Update software...error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehm where do you live? It could be a baseband thing because it's from Honk Kong. It's like some USA phones don't work in Europe unless they are a WW version. If that is the case you should talk to ASUS about this problem and see what will they say. If you're from USA or Canada you can use their live chat support. If not then best and fastest way to get to them is the international ASUS page on Facebook.

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## jae hoon (May 13, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> follow instruction shown in the PDF file !!
> 
> it said to extract the *.raw file and so on..etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.

When i downloaded the CHT file, i found that file contains this this name: ME371MG_all_*TW*_user_V3.1.11_CHT....so thats why i was asuming that i had TW file. 

If the file is not really TW maybe thats why i have the error message.

thats right i am in 3.1.11...why update? due i think if i update the firmware i will fix the network connection error. Right now it is just a mere Memo Pad not a Fonepad.

I prefer losing Flash browsing instead of losing the possibility to make calls and connect to 3G.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




nerotNS said:


> Ehm where do you live? It could be a baseband thing because it's from Honk Kong. It's like some USA phones don't work in Europe unless they are a WW version. If that is the case you should talk to ASUS about this problem and see what will they say. If you're from USA or Canada you can use their live chat support. If not then best and fastest way to get to them is the international ASUS page on Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi.

i am from Mexico.

I always bought new devices from a very good ebay seller. Until now i didnt have any problem for over twelve different models from there.

I very strange. I will try to update and if the problem keeps i will contact to ASUS US, unfortunately Mexico does not have ASUS representative dealer.

Not even the 4 carriers sells this manufacturer. Only computers and tablets.


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 13, 2013)

jae hoon said:


> Ok.
> 
> When i downloaded the CHT file, i found that file contains this this name: ME371MG_all_*TW*_user_V3.1.11_CHT....so thats why i was asuming that i had TW file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they have since pulled the TW & JP updates ( v3.1.16 )

but a quick google search and I found it for you !!

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/TW_ME371MG_all_user_VER3116.zip

try that and report back !!

That is what I have currently !  FOR TW SKU only !!

considered yourself lucky you didn't hard brick your device by using CHT instead of TW !! 

my v3.1.11 & after v3.1.16 both works fine in Canada...no problems with network connection... you should find out what band your carrier operates on... if the hardware of the fonepad does not have that band... no matter what firmware you load...IT'S NOT GOING TO HELP !!

_*BTW... when you first setting things up ... after the language selection...the 3rd page is where you setup the fonepad to either be ( network & wifi or wifi only )...I wondered if you might have gone wrong there !!*_

factory reset & start over !! ?

here are the spec of the ME371MG (fonepad with rear camera )
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_fonepad-5329.php

2G Network GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G Network HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100


----------



## jae hoon (May 14, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> they have since pulled the TW & JP updates ( v3.1.16 )
> 
> but a quick google search and I found it for you !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.

I am downloading the firmware tomorrow i will go back to office and try once again.

Yes, thanks that i did not bricked yet...nobody knows for sure . hehe

Regarding to network bands there should not be any problem cause here in Mexico Telcel-Iusacell-Movistar are the same as ex. AT&T or Verizon (in GSM international mode).

Let me try and maybe that can help.


----------



## jae hoon (May 14, 2013)

So sad.

After updating to 3.1.16 same network problem.

I am sending back to seller.

Regards.


----------



## skalagix (May 15, 2013)

I was pushed a 3.1.17 update so I'm sure they fixed the past dilemma on 1.16 Anyways besides this root thread being hijacked any new ideas? Back when the Orange San Diego was first rooted, some guy used Binarys script and modified it a bit to get the root in, but the x86 architecture required a different version of busybox. http://www.modaco.com/topic/358242-how-to-root-your-san-diego/


----------



## jaithesimpleguy (May 15, 2013)

New fonepad user reporting in! Looking forward for root access! :highfive:


----------



## shiffa (May 16, 2013)

*here new fonepad user*

Hi, glad to help you from italy!
instead on rooting i am a little bit interested on the bootloader and have a question:
this tablet comes with Intel Atom Z2420 witch is an x86 (also with 64 extensions) processor like a netbook.
I understand that the architecture and layout of the motherboard are not the same as a standard netbook, but maybe the bootloader i a kinda UEFI bios variant??
wouldn't it be good to boot any linux distro out of the box? or maybe trying to boot windows 7 or XP

BTW, pressing vol up and power button toghether (and keep pressing) it goes into a mode asking for an USB cable.

UPDATE: OK... is the well known download mode.


----------



## mangkook (May 16, 2013)

shiffa said:


> Hi, glad to help you from italy!
> instead on rooting i am a little bit interested on the bootloader and have a question:
> this tablet comes with Intel Atom Z2420 witch is an x86 (also with 64 extensions) processor like a netbook.
> I understand that the architecture and layout of the motherboard are not the same as a standard netbook, but maybe the bootloader i a kinda UEFI bios variant??
> ...

Click to collapse



A more viable possibility is to run windows rt on fonepad. 

 But i read somewhere that it's not quite possible since povervr sgx540 lacks directx(?). It might be a safe bet from asus.  Otherwise today's GPUs should at least come with sgx544. Just guessing here. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## xda163fm (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is any news on root or is it a lost cause?


----------



## yodasmaster (May 17, 2013)

No advancement as of yet, this is the only thread for rooting the fonepad, as soon as something works someone will post it here. Have some patience and root will come eventually

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## zan5hin (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I am also a new user of the Fonepad.  I had an iPad 3 and iPhone 3GS and got a Nexus 7, then that was faulty so I bought this new Fonepad and ditched everything else. 

Would really like to root the device, and I would also love to know when they are bringing out 4.2.

Also how do we get a new forum going around here?  I mean the device is out on the shelves, let's get the forum happening.  I don't even know if this thing will take 64GB microSD cards even though the specs say 32GB.....


----------



## perlmane (May 18, 2013)

zan5hin said:


> Hi, I am also a new user of the Fonepad.  I had an iPad 3 and iPhone 3GS and got a Nexus 7, then that was faulty so I bought this new Fonepad and ditched everything else.
> 
> Would really like to root the device, and I would also love to know when they are bringing out 4.2.
> 
> Also how do we get a new forum going around here?  I mean the device is out on the shelves, let's get the forum happening.  I don't even know if this thing will take 64GB microSD cards even though the specs say 32GB.....

Click to collapse



My 64GB card works great. Not a problem.


----------



## shiffa (May 18, 2013)

mangkook said:


> A more viable possibility is to run windows rt on fonepad.
> 
> But i read somewhere that it's not quite possible since povervr sgx540 lacks directx(?). It might be a safe bet from asus.  Otherwise today's GPUs should at least come with sgx544. Just guessing here.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is Windows RT also for X86? Wikipedia says no....
You could be right about the graphics: not really for the directx support (that is quitely mandatory), but i can't find any netbook or laptop with that CPU, so it may be difficult to find a proper driver....  unless a programmer writes one (and it's like asking for a messiah)....

BTW linux fully supports that, and having an x86 cpu can be a big difference since most binary packages could work out of the box. it might be also more stable than linux for ARM.
So not worring a lot for windows


----------



## mangkook (May 18, 2013)

Haha yes..  Confused with windows 8 for surface tablet.  Windows 8 on fonepad would be nice. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## gigsaw (May 18, 2013)

mangkook said:


> Haha yes..  Confused with windows 8 for surface tablet.  Windows 8 on fonepad would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



guys please let's face reality: it won't never happen. No fonepad's bootloader source code, no directx-capable processor, probably no uefi..nothing. The best we will get (and it's not even sure) is probably root, unlocked bootloader (if asus will provide us an unlocking method) and, less probable than the other things, a custom recovery (as you can see in droidboot os menu there is no option to access directly to recovery, and even from PC running the command fastboot reboot recovery it won't work). That's all folks, so please now focus on the problem: root.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## fieznur (May 19, 2013)

Hi, is there any other models rooting method that we can use?

I've tried Motochopper, but failed...


----------



## dedyirvan (May 20, 2013)

Anybody using 3.1.17 here? Can u share your experience? Is it really more stable?

3.1.16 is definately faster, i got 9300 score on antutu..
After using 3.1.17 some of my apps sometimes just shutdown, especially instagram and facebook.. anybody got the sam experience?



Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## perlmane (May 20, 2013)

dedyirvan said:


> Anybody using 3.1.17 here? Can u share your experience? Is it really more stable?
> 
> 3.1.16 is definately faster, i got 9300 score on antutu..
> After using 3.1.17 some of my apps sometimes just shutdown, especially instagram and facebook.. anybody got the sam experience?
> ...

Click to collapse



For me, .17 is horrible.It runs much slower and Netflix keeps buffering, something that did not happen in .16. 

Apps keeps shutting down for no reason.

And in some emails (not sure why it happens to some and not all), if I click on a web link, nothing happens. And it is too hard to copy the link in order to paste it into a browser.

Frankly, I am sorry I bought this. I await some other 7 incher with a phone in it. This will be my last ASUS product.

Plus, I cannot get over the poor build quality. The device they just announced (more memory and faster CPU) should have been been the one they shipped.

The fact that it is so locked down is another reason I will no longer buy ASUS. 

Not a happy ASUS user.


----------



## myfriend901 (May 20, 2013)

have you tried clockworkmod's (koush) superuser?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DIxMiwiY29tLmtvdXNoaWtkdXR0YS5zdXBlcnVzZXIiXQ..

maybe.. just maybe it can help.

still planning to buy one fonepad.

dont forget that it has manual installation.(recovery.zip) file

maybe you can change the file name..


----------



## Z0R (May 20, 2013)

myfriend901 said:


> have you tried clockworkmod's (koush) superuser?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DIxMiwiY29tLmtvdXNoaWtkdXR0YS5zdXBlcnVzZXIiXQ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will be very good if you read thread a couple of pages back before you post such...
thanks


----------



## mussil (May 20, 2013)

zan5hin said:


> Hi, I am also a new user of the Fonepad.  I had an iPad 3 and iPhone 3GS and got a Nexus 7, then that was faulty so I bought this new Fonepad and ditched everything else.
> 
> Would really like to root the device, and I would also love to know when they are bringing out 4.2.
> 
> Also how do we get a new forum going around here?  I mean the device is out on the shelves, let's get the forum happening.  I don't even know if this thing will take 64GB microSD cards even though the specs say 32GB.....

Click to collapse



My Fonepad works with a 64GB card.


----------



## MobiMikes (May 20, 2013)

perlmane said:


> For me, .17 is horrible.It runs much slower and Netflix keeps buffering, something that did not happen in .16.
> 
> Apps keeps shutting down for no reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no issues with build quality - the FonePad seems well built to me. 
Not having any issues with apps closing either, you may want to try a factory reset. 
Whinging about how a newer device with more power/memory is being released after you bought yours is ridiculous - that's part of the price you pay for being an early adopter of new tech. In the world of tech there's always something newer, brighter, faster, shinier just around the corner. 
Root: again, if root was so very important to you why didn't you hold off buying until root was available? I myself would love to have root but I can wait until it is available. 

A HAPPY Asus user 

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## perlmane (May 20, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> I have no issues with build quality - the FonePad seems well built to me.
> Not having any issues with apps closing either, you may want to try a factory reset.
> Whinging about how a newer device with more power/memory is being released after you bought yours is ridiculous - that's part of the price you pay for being an early adopter of new tech. In the world of tech there's always something newer, brighter, faster, shinier just around the corner.
> Root: again, if root was so very important to you why didn't you hold off buying until root was available? I myself would love to have root but I can wait until it is available.
> ...

Click to collapse



All your points are valid. being in technology for 35 years, this kind of thing happens to me all the time. Some of us never learn. But I have to say, after purchasing Samsung products and ASUS products in the past, I did not expect this. That is why I am looking for a replacement. As soon as a 7" Phone/Tablet comes out from a different manufacturer, I will jump on it. Hopefully, things will work out differently. But, if it does not, I get to bellyache some more. LOLOL

As for the build quality, take a look at the back of the Fonepad by the microUSB port, Mine separated after a week and it gets noticeably worse. I am sure I could put a spot of glue there, but we will wait and see what happens..


----------



## MobiMikes (May 20, 2013)

perlmane said:


> All your points are valid. being in technology for 35 years, this kind of thing happens to me all the time. Some of us never learn. But I have to say, after purchasing Samsung products and ASUS products in the past, I did not expect this. That is why I am looking for a replacement. As soon as a 7" Phone/Tablet comes out from a different manufacturer, I will jump on it. Hopefully, things will work out differently. But, if it does not, I get to bellyache some more. LOLOL
> 
> As for the build quality, take a look at the back of the Fonepad by the microUSB port, Mine separated after a week and it gets noticeably worse. I am sure I could put a spot of glue there, but we will wait and see what happens..

Click to collapse



I've just checked my microUSB port and it looks fine, maybe look at getting yours replaced under warranty. 

Good luck finding a good tablet/phone at a reasonable price. 7 inch tablets with voice/data are still pretty rare in the sub £200 range. I had to wait two years before a suitable replacement for my FroYo viewsonic viewpad 7 became available - yep, the Asus fonepad.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## profclean2000 (May 21, 2013)

I just purchased mine a week ago. Should be here in the mail tomorrow. After reading much of the feedback I can tell you as a very early adopter of many devices (dell streak, first galaxy note, viewsonic viewpad...) this is not a device that will be perfect out of the box. Just look at the price, and even if it was overpriced look at the high end device forums that are ripe with complaints far worse than these ex Lumia 920, blackberry z10. The difference is here at least we have a matured OS and can manage more than sufficiently with much less effort.

Chances for root will come down to one deciding factor, weather or not a well versed developer ends up purchasing one and liking it enough to decide and keep it. Once that happens root will probably happen quickly. Until then possibly never. The usual root methods will never work for this device for many reasons including the locked bootloader, the processor and lack of distribution. The fonepad is dead on arrival by most measures.

All that said, when I purchased the fonepad these were all considerations weighed in far in advance. I watched many reviews online and decided that the $300 investment was well worth the calculated risk. If you purchased this with these considerations and still it is as bad as people make it sound that scares me a bit

If we can get an unlocked bootloader and root I will release an Ubuntu port for the device within days of root. Cheers.


----------



## MobiMikes (May 21, 2013)

profclean2000 said:


> I just purchased mine a week ago. Should be here in the mail tomorrow. After reading much of the feedback I can tell you as a very early adopter of many devices (dell streak, first galaxy note, viewsonic viewpad...) this is not a device that will be perfect out of the box. Just look at the price, and even if it was overpriced look at the high end device forums that are ripe with complaints far worse than these ex Lumia 920, blackberry z10. The difference is here at least we have a matured OS and can manage more than sufficiently with much less effort.
> 
> Chances for root will come down to one deciding factor, weather or not a well versed developer ends up purchasing one and liking it enough to decide and keep it. Once that happens root will probably happen quickly. Until then possibly never. The usual root methods will never work for this device for many reasons including the locked bootloader, the processor and lack of distribution. The fonepad is dead on arrival by most measures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you'll be delighted with it - especially if you're upgrading from an older phone/tablet. Good luck.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## xzyk (May 21, 2013)

*root will be useful*

I'm more than happy with my purchase of the Asus FonePad. It does everything I need, the screen is great and using it as a satnav in my car has been a joy. The battery has lasted more than any other Android phone I've ever owned. I actually got 8 days standby time with 7.5 hours on screen time ! 
However, the biggest problem with not having root and/or bootloader unlock is not so much around customer roms or ports, but more about the bloatware that's on there. I know you can freeze some stuff, but there's a lot you can't. First thing I'm going to do when/if root becomes available is to backup the bloatware and start removing them one by one. It's really annoying at the moment to see the thing slow down because of these apps insisting to run in the background, things like Asus WebSpace, Google+, BitCast etc...
I agree totally with the sentiment above, until a dev gets a hold of this we're unlikely to see root.
Has anyone got a petition going anywhere to ask Asus for bootloader unlock ?  I'll vote if someone gets one going as I have no idea how to set one up myself.


----------



## zan5hin (May 22, 2013)

I am also having issues with apps closing randomly, and I have only installed like 5 apps so far.  Feedly which I am using as my RSS reader is the culprit.

And wow, I was pissed off about having the ipad 3 for only 6 months before they announced the ipad 4.  But bringing out the faster CPU less than a week after I purchased the Fonepad is just wrong on the part of Asus.  For whatever money they might make from selling the faster model, they have lost a customer here.  My Nexus 7 is faulty, and my fonepad is obsolete after a week.


----------



## jiri.bati.novak (May 22, 2013)

gee, every device is obsolete the exact moment it hits the shelves  okay, this update came soon, but it was JUST anounced in Taiwan last week, and Fonepad was available in january in the asia-pacific region, so it's like half a year


----------



## stephen946 (May 22, 2013)

*update 4.2.2*

I have just recieved update 4.2.2,anybody else got this yet?


----------



## frodo_hb (May 22, 2013)

Same here


----------



## stephen946 (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what changes are in or where this information may be?

Can i also get a link for this new asus device people are talking about?


----------



## Darius (May 22, 2013)

I just got a 3.2.2 update 20ish mb 


Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muz2000 (May 22, 2013)

stephen946 said:


> I have just recieved update 4.2.2,anybody else got this yet?

Click to collapse



Can you reconfirm the version. Mine just upgrade it just now, V3.2.2, the android OS still version 4.1.2

After some quick running through the update make the device feels snappier compare to the last update. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## stephen946 (May 22, 2013)

muz2000 said:


> Can you reconfirm the version. Mine just upgrade it just now, V3.2.2, the android OS still version 4.1.2
> 
> After some quick running through the update make the device feels snappier compare to the last update.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I canconfirm that mine is the same update.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Has anyone figured how to get flash working?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## L0cutus (May 22, 2013)

OTG is here !


----------



## stephen946 (May 22, 2013)

L0cutus said:


> OTG is here !

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevov (May 22, 2013)

Can confirm USB otg is now working:good:


----------



## Darius (May 22, 2013)

stevov said:


> Can confirm USB otg is now working:good:

Click to collapse



USB On the GO working for me as well, but not working with hdmi converter yet.


----------



## Darius (May 22, 2013)

Works with DSLR Controller on usb link as well, though it did crash twice. 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amimu (May 22, 2013)

*64 GB ?*

I saw one person comment 64 GB is working. Can another person also confirm preferably a TW build. I dont want to spend over $50 on a 64 gb and end up not working

OTG working is great! I will try once i get updated to 3.2.2 verson

thanks


----------



## stephen946 (May 23, 2013)

Has anybody managed to get flash player working


----------



## UnicornKaz (May 23, 2013)

amimu said:


> I saw one person comment 64 GB is working. Can another person also confirm preferably a TW build. I dont want to spend over $50 on a 64 gb and end up not working
> 
> OTG working is great! I will try once i get updated to 3.2.2 verson
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



TW version with 64GB microSD works fine here 

http://www.sandisk.com/products/memory-cards/microsd/ultra-class10-for-android/


Just check and there is NO update for the TW version yet 
~~~~


----------



## fieznur (May 23, 2013)

Someone made a separate benchmark ARM vs x86.

Made a post about his method here.

fieznur.blogspot.com/2013/05/asus-fonepad-tested-in-both-arm-vs-x86.html

Just copy and paste, cannot add link, newbie here. 

(Admin, if above link can't be add, please remove it, thanks in advance! )


----------



## stevov (May 23, 2013)

http://fieznur.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/asus-fonepad-tested-in-both-arm-vs-x86.html

nice link:good:


----------



## GhorX (May 23, 2013)

amimu said:


> I saw one person comment 64 GB is working. Can another person also confirm preferably a TW build. I dont want to spend over $50 on a 64 gb and end up not working
> 
> OTG working is great! I will try once i get updated to 3.2.2 verson
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I'm using 64GB Sandisk microSD in ME371MG from first moment without any problem - SKU SDSDQU-064G-U46A, if it matter.

Edit: I'm new user (since 2008), so i must wait five minutes for edit. May be five years more gives me great option edit and save my posts instantly? Who is know...


----------



## gigsaw (May 23, 2013)

GhorX said:


> Edit: I'm new user (since 2008), so i must wait five minutes for edit. May be five years more gives me great option edit and save my posts instantly? Who is know...

Click to collapse



It doesn't depend on how long ago you joined xda, but it depends on how many posts you write. After 30 posts you should become a Member and after 100 a Senior member. I know that probably is not the best method because some people simply spam stupid posts/questions/threads just to increase their number of posts..but in moderators we trust, and those are the rules  more than the number of posts, I would count only the useful ones lol


----------



## perlmane (May 24, 2013)

Did anyone get a TW OS OTA update today? Some of my complaints have vanished. It seems to run overall much  smoother and with a lot less Netflix buffering.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hazasi (May 24, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Did anyone get a TW OS OTA update today? Some of my complaints have vanished. It seems to run overall much  smoother and with a lot less Netflix buffering.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Today 's OTA update , got more smooth :good:


----------



## jmschk (May 24, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Did anyone get a TW OS OTA update today? Some of my complaints have vanished. It seems to run overall much  smoother and with a lot less Netflix buffering.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse




I got 3.2.2 TW Version OTA update yesterday.

After testing for a while, I may draw some changes of this update.

1. Fix Bluetooth dialing problem (auto disconnect using Bluetooth handfree while dialing for previous problem)

2. Support OTG (USB memory strick or hdd)

3. Much smoother than previous version

But this version seems consume much battery.

By the way, I am still testing and hope to find more advantages for this update.


----------



## skalagix (May 24, 2013)

The update fixed my issue with voicemail and google voice not wanting to remove the voicemail icon even though I didn't have any voicemails to listen to. Also generally seems to be a bit faster as well. 



xzyk said:


> Has anyone got a petition going anywhere to ask Asus for bootloader unlock ?  I'll vote if someone gets one going as I have no idea how to set one up myself.

Click to collapse


*
New Petition for Asus to unlock the bootloader located here*

I'm not sure if it is wise to create a separate thread to promote the petition, as we don't even have our own Fonepad forum yet.

https://www.change.org/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg


----------



## fieznur (May 24, 2013)

skalagix said:


> The update fixed my issue with voicemail and google voice not wanting to remove the voicemail icon even though I didn't have any voicemails to listen to. Also generally seems to be a bit faster as well.
> 
> 
> *
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll attach your petition link at Malaysian forum. :good: 

Done. 

forum.lowyat.net/topic/2715444


----------



## stevov (May 24, 2013)

http://forums.androidcentral.com/asus-fonepad/

Link to a forum for the fonepad. Just started but easy to find as a point of reference


----------



## xzyk (May 24, 2013)

*can't vote..*



skalagix said:


> The update fixed my issue with voicemail and google voice not wanting to remove the voicemail icon even though I didn't have any voicemails to listen to. Also generally seems to be a bit faster as well.
> 
> 
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I populate the 5 fields (which ofcourse don't show what is required in each field), I then press 'Sign', the 'sign' tab greys out and then nothing happens.
Maybe it's cause I'm on an old linux box using an old version of Firefox. I'll try again later off a windows machine.


----------



## MobiMikes (May 24, 2013)

xzyk said:


> So, I populate the 5 fields (which ofcourse don't show what is required in each field), I then press 'Sign', the 'sign' tab greys out and then nothing happens.
> Maybe it's cause I'm on an old linux box using an old version of Firefox. I'll try again later off a windows machine.

Click to collapse



Yep, sounds like it's most likely your browser, I signed the petition using the standard Asus, fonepad browser with no issue.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## botto00 (May 24, 2013)

*I also have signed*



skalagix said:


> The update fixed my issue with voicemail and google voice not wanting to remove the voicemail icon even though I didn't have any voicemails to listen to. Also generally seems to be a bit faster as well.
> 
> 
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Although still only has 43 signatures.

What are you waiting for sign up?

Sorry for my English


----------



## fieznur (May 25, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Although still only has 43 signatures.
> 
> What are you waiting for sign up?
> 
> Sorry for my English

Click to collapse



it's 48 now.

maybe we can email our friends or use FB to spread the petition?


----------



## jcg1541 (May 25, 2013)

*I have signed the petition too*

Thanks for posting the petition


----------



## nminjesus (May 25, 2013)

57 now.
Hope it works!


----------



## Eagleon8 (May 26, 2013)

jcg1541 said:


> UK people should import it from Taiwan to get the rear cam. No rear cam totally defies the design of being the
> only device you carry home.
> 
> I have come to believe rooting this fonepad defies the design that it is the care free device that you carry home.
> All the hard work rooting has  concluded in this perfect device. No more rooting from here on.

Click to collapse



How exactly did you import it from Taiwan?
I have been wanting to purchase the Asian variant due to the rear camera but unable to find online stores that ship overseas.

Also there is a 1.6ghz Z2460 variant of the Fonepad on sale in Taiwan and its a bit more expensive but I read somewhere that this variant has an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## shawnaye (May 26, 2013)

Eagleon8 said:


> How exactly did you import it from Taiwan?
> I have been wanting to purchase the Asian variant due to the rear camera but unable to find online stores that ship overseas.
> 
> Also there is a 1.6ghz Z2460 variant of the Fonepad on sale in Taiwan and its a bit more expensive but I read somewhere that this variant has an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



If that variant has an unlocked bootloader. It's any time that ours will get one too. 

Can try importing one from Singapore as well, if it's cheaper here. HAHA. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## l2eza_n3t (May 26, 2013)

*update fonepad*

hi guys

how i can update my ASUS Fonepad Firmware from v3.1.17 to V3.2.2 ??

i download ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.2.2 
what is step by step to install ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.2.2 ???

(	ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.2.2 (for WW SKU version only)  )

tanx ....


----------



## FishDip (May 27, 2013)

l2eza_n3t said:


> hi guys
> 
> how i can update my ASUS Fonepad Firmware from v3.1.17 to V3.2.2 ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you need:
SDcard

1)Download "WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER322.zip" from asus site
2)Extract
3)Copy "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2.raw" into SDcard. No need create any folders or whatsoever.
4)Power off your fonepad
5)*HOLD* VOL+ and press power button to switch on.
// A screen will appear either "No USB cable connected!" or "Ready to download"
6)*HOLD* VOL- first and press VOL+ will show the main menu.
7)Select "SD download" by using VOL+ and VOL- button and press power button to choose.
8)While waiting for it to flash, reflect back on why you did not check the "manual" section on asus site.


----------



## MobiMikes (May 27, 2013)

FishDip said:


> What you need:
> SDcard
> 
> 1)Download "WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER322.zip" from asus site
> ...

Click to collapse



Point 8 - the most polite RTFM ever 

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## stevov (May 27, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> Point 8 - the most polite RTFM ever
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG

Click to collapse



A kinder gentler way:good:


----------



## fieznur (May 27, 2013)

nminjesus said:


> 57 now.
> Hope it works!

Click to collapse



107 now.


----------



## Gregory76 (May 27, 2013)

fieznur said:


> 107 now.

Click to collapse



+1:good:
I posted the link on the french forum
Someone has post the link on Facebook ?


----------



## stevov (May 27, 2013)

Added mine


----------



## 4efoBG (May 27, 2013)

fieznur said:


> 107 now.

Click to collapse



  +1 
115 now


----------



## rfrazier (May 28, 2013)

fasda1984 said:


> Hi to everyone, i have bought this device too, great phablet but no chance to install Firefox or Firefox beta in order to test flashplayer. It s says damaged or invalid packet. Poor rear camera with NO flash, so guys let me change ideas about this device...:cyclops: i ve tried a lot of version of flash apk with no result. Please help us

Click to collapse



Here's a link to Firefox for Android-x86 that I'm running on my Fonepad.  It isn't the latest and greatest, but it work.

-----

Whoops.  I'm too new to be able to post a link.  Search for "firefox Android-x86 Finkle weblog".

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## rddr (May 28, 2013)

hi!
petition signed, 121 now


----------



## Amr Nasser (May 28, 2013)

*Important*

Please Any Developer Root This Device


----------



## ca1v1n (May 28, 2013)

Signed the petition its now at 129 really hope ASUS pays heed to us


----------



## pikudroid (May 28, 2013)

*SD card issue*

Signed the petition 

Does anyone have problem with sd card.???

My sd card (sandisk 16gb)unmounts automatically after 2-3 hrs.
After that, option for mounting the sd card vanishes from setting > storage.
I tried diff sd cards, but still couldnt get it to work...i have to remove back panel and reinsert the sd card each time this happens..
Any solution???


----------



## Darius (May 28, 2013)

Yes my micro sd does exactly the same, also my sim does not seem to function properly as i often get a bad line and sometimes it can't make or receive calls. People can be right beside me and phone me but it goes to answering machine then try again and it works. I guess mine is faulty as the sim is perfect in my S2.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Amr Nasser (May 28, 2013)

*Important*

Sorry , Can Anyone Give Me The Petition Link ??
What Should I Write In It ?


----------



## L0cutus (May 28, 2013)

i have also a problem with clock, it doesn't sync with cell op and if i disable cell sync, the clock is imprecise anyway...
without root we are unable to use third part app to sync :-/


----------



## izal_muin (May 29, 2013)

151 person sign the petition


----------



## vrajit0ru (May 29, 2013)

Signed ! Great Device.


----------



## nminjesus (May 29, 2013)

pikudroid said:


> Signed the petition
> 
> Does anyone have problem with sd card.???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend have same problem, Finally he go to Asus and change a new one.


----------



## froxplus (May 29, 2013)

*+1*

+1
Now just 84


----------



## Amr Nasser (May 29, 2013)

*Important*

I Need Help
I Just Inserted SD Card , But I Can't Install Application Or Games On It
I Tried To Use App 2 SD To Move Them , But It Says That I Don't Have Real SD Card " Emulated "
Any Ideas ?


----------



## l2eza_n3t (May 30, 2013)

*error in install frimware*



FishDip said:


> What you need:
> SDcard
> 
> 1)Download "WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER322.zip" from asus site
> ...

Click to collapse



i do these
i copied ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2.raw in memory card
when i do step 7 (  Select "SD download" by using VOL+ and VOL- button and press power button to choose ) 
error has appear : unable to mount the sdcard partition


----------



## FishDip (May 30, 2013)

l2eza_n3t said:


> i do these
> i copied ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2.raw in memory card
> when i do step 7 (  Select "SD download" by using VOL+ and VOL- button and press power button to choose )
> error has appear : unable to mount the sdcard partition

Click to collapse



Problem = Seems like droidboot having problem detecting your SDcard.
Solution:
1) Check if your SDcard is properly mounted, clean format and try again, FAT32 will do the job.
2) Try using a different SDcard.
3) U might try calling asus for help or wait some expert in XDA to answer you.

Good luck & All the best.:good:


----------



## mcfisch (May 30, 2013)

Most SDXC cards (64gb and up) are preformatted with exFAT which the Android recoveries usually don't support due to lacking source from Microsoft. There are tools available which allow you to format the card with FAT32 - windows itself offers just exFAT and NTFS.


----------



## nicolondres (May 30, 2013)

*Ubuntu*

Signed the petition, hopefully this will be fruitful...thanks for setting it up in the first place!

I was wondering if anyone has been able to mount the fonepad on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and if so how? I think I've understood this is a problem linked to MTP and some have managed with other devices, but I'm not a very experienced tech girl...


----------



## zsuiluj (May 30, 2013)

*Firmware updates*

already signed the petition...
any suggestion what the best update version right now...


----------



## nktung318 (May 31, 2013)

*help*

Somebody help us! Root fonepad


----------



## perlmane (May 31, 2013)

*Exchange Server 2010*

I tried to get the native email app to work with Exchange Server 2010. While I can get Touchdown and Enhanced Email to work, I cannot get the native email app on this device to work. It says the device does not support all the security requirements of the server. I really want to get this device rooted so I can run a standard email client from a phone that I know works.


----------



## resxda (May 31, 2013)

I got the same error message when I tried to install Opera


----------



## bahamutdark (May 31, 2013)

Haven't got it yet but just signed the petition


----------



## xiaokai (May 31, 2013)

196 Signed and Google+'ed FB'ed and Tweeted : https://twitter.com/thakkar_karan/status/340594554673700864 :good:

Here is the link for others to sign:  https://www.change.org/petitions/as...utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition#


----------



## gigsaw (Jun 2, 2013)

Does any of you have idea on how to manage the .raw firmware image file? Till now I digged with an HEX editor and I know that contains both .bin and .img files, but no idea on how to view the structure or extract them. I found out that a model of asus transformer pad has the same .raw kind of firmware, but no other clues.


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 2, 2013)

*Important*

We Have Reached 250 In The Petition

What Now ??


----------



## f4vr (Jun 3, 2013)

Do we have any guarantee on this petition?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## stevov (Jun 3, 2013)

Death is the only guarantee you get in this life mate.


----------



## fieznur (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, Asus Fonepad are receiving 2 more models now.

The Fonepad with higher CPU speed

and The Fonepad Note....:good:


----------



## perlmane (Jun 3, 2013)

*Exchange 2010*

I have ASUS technical support trying to figure out why the native email app does not support Exchange Server 2010. If they resolve it, I will let you know. It if funny because the AUSU TF700 Infinity supports it just fine. I hope these new models have some of these issues resolved.


----------



## stevov (Jun 3, 2013)

6" fonepad
http://www.androidcentral.com/asus-fonepad-note-announced-6-inch-1080p-display


----------



## skalagix (Jun 3, 2013)

*Regarding the Root*

Yay the petition has been going through the motions.

So what we want to do now is get Asus to notice us and the amount of people backing the petition. Currently the Petition is being emailed to Asus's Press Contacts, partly because that is the only "open-ended" email that Asus offers on its website. I contacted Asus technical support through their own emailing system, and wrote the following message: 





> First off I would like to thank you for your time and service viewing my comment, it
> may be your job to do so but I am nevertheless thankful. I am contacting because I
> enjoy the Asus Fonepad so much, I love the quality, the design, the functionality, the
> price, and the company behind it - Asus. However the biggest issue that I and many
> ...

Click to collapse



This was the reply I recieved


> Dear Dimitrius Ovalion,
> Thank you for contacting the Asus Service Team.
> 
> I have escalated your case to our Headquarters in Taiwan.
> ...

Click to collapse



So now that our petition is getting larger we have a fairly large "Sword" to encourage Asus to expedite the bootloader unlock for our device. I urge anyone who wants to, to send Asus a message, either through social outlets, or through Asus's internal emailing system with a polite request and a link to our petition. If there is an overwhelming amount of requests for their coders to fix an issue, then we should see something come out relatively soon.


----------



## bluemoonka (Jun 4, 2013)

*led notification*

Hi guys does the fonepad has LED Notification light? . i did 
not see it when i got missed calls or messages


----------



## perlmane (Jun 4, 2013)

No LEDs

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bentleyk (Jun 4, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I have ASUS technical support trying to figure out why the native email app does not support Exchange Server 2010. If they resolve it, I will let you know. It if funny because the AUSU TF700 Infinity supports it just fine. I hope these new models have some of these issues resolved.

Click to collapse



I am using maildroid for the time being for exchnge server... not bad i feel... =)


----------



## perlmane (Jun 4, 2013)

bentleyk said:


> I am using maildroid for the time being for exchnge server... not bad i feel... =)

Click to collapse



The free version does not support Activesync or calendar. I need that. Touchdown supports everything, but it costs $19.99 which I already paid. It really works great, but it works in its own separate environment from the rest of Android for security reasons. Maildroid costs $17.99 and I do not wish to pay that since I already paid for Touchdown. Hopefully, ASUS will fix the native email app, but I do not understand how they could be releasing a device with this problem when their native mail app works on the TF700.


----------



## appelsaft (Jun 4, 2013)

bluemoonka said:


> Hi guys does the fonepad has LED Notification light? . i did
> not see it when i got missed calls or messages

Click to collapse




There is a flashing light between camera and telephone speaker. I dont know, what caused it to flash, but it did. 

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## perlmane (Jun 4, 2013)

appelsaft said:


> There is a flashing light between camera and telephone speaker. I dont know, what caused it to flash, but it did.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I checked on mine and there is no LED. I installed an LED management app and told it to test the LED and nothing happened. You may have seen some kid of reflection or else you have a different hardware variant.


----------



## cezarL (Jun 5, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I checked on mine and there is no LED. I installed an LED management app and told it to test the LED and nothing happened. You may have seen some kid of reflection or else you have a different hardware variant.

Click to collapse



+1
I tried LightFlow, but there's no LED to control. it's a shame, really.. such a useful feature 
can't believe they skimped on it, how much would that have added to the price?!? 

I guess I miss a notification light more than root


----------



## skalagix (Jun 5, 2013)

appelsaft said:


> There is a flashing light between camera and telephone speaker. I dont know, what caused it to flash, but it did.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a Skinomi screen protector on my device and there is an oval cut out between the camera and earpiece, on the bottom part of the oval, if your in the right lighting you can see a tiny chip inside and it is where our active pixel sensor or ambient light sensor is located. On the top part is the proximity sensor used for turning off or dimming the screen when we hold it up to our faces to talk. The proximity sensor seems to flash a dim red color when it is activated. Try activating in a phone call and dimly lit room and you'll see it blinking.

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda app-developers app


Just double checked and it seems to start blinking right when you begin a phone call but when it is activated it stops blinking and stays lit until there is no longer anything in proximity. I'm going to assume the led is a part of the sensor and not a separate component..tho I imagine a very cool solution for the nonexistence of a  notification light in the future


----------



## stephen946 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anybody know where i can get a replacement case for it, my Ex SO decided it was a good idea to throw it out of the window, still works fine just needs a new case


----------



## Gregory76 (Jun 5, 2013)

skalagix said:


> Yay the petition has been going through the motions.
> 
> So what we want to do now is get Asus to notice us and the amount of people backing the petition. Currently the Petition is being emailed to Asus's Press Contacts, partly because that is the only "open-ended" email that Asus offers on its website. I contacted Asus technical support through their own emailing system, and wrote the following message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very Good idea  skalagix:good:


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 5, 2013)

*Important*

Any news For Root From Asus ??
Or We Will Stuck There ?


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Stuck for the moment amr, as soon as someone gets root you will be notified in this post.... if noone posts a root method then it means there is not one

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## gigsaw (Jun 6, 2013)

I believe that there's no way to gain root access on this device if you don't unlock the bootloader first. I madre many attempts, but with locked bootloader it's impossibile i think. And I have the impression that what we call "bootloader" isn't the main bootloader of the device. What we call "bootloader", in my personal opinion, is an android loader called droidboot OS, that seems to start only after that the first (and not accessibile for users) bootloader has started. Of course those are only my personal opinions, because Asus only relased the update files (.raw files format) and the kernel, but nothing about droidboot or bootloader. I only look ed into .raw files to generally find out a little more and I got this impression..I don't know if this is only because probably an intel chip works different or what else...anyway, since from droidboot si not even possibile access recovery, probably if Asus will unlock the bootloader of this de vice, would be relased an update that will modify the droidboot to add at least the recovery access...at least I hope.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 6, 2013)

appelsaft said:


> There is a flashing light between camera and telephone speaker. I dont know, what caused it to flash, but it did.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The thing you saw is the proximity sensor.  Try making a call and it will glow.


----------



## hyndric (Jun 6, 2013)

I got reply from ASUS saying that "Because of the limitation of the hardware, Fonepad doesn’t have Unlock App now."


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## skalagix (Jun 6, 2013)

What a terrible excuse from customer support... demand to have your case escalated! Hardware limitations my ***, how hard is it to change a 1 into a 0.

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## fieznur (Jun 6, 2013)

petition now = 308


----------



## perlmane (Jun 6, 2013)

skalagix said:


> What a terrible excuse from customer support... demand to have your case escalated! Hardware limitations my ***, how hard is it to change a 1 into a 0.
> 
> Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I cannot believe that the hardware limits the bootloader. More than likely, there are limitations that ASUS placed on the system to limit the users ability to do what we want to with the devices we purchase. This vendor arrogance actually causes more, not fewer support issues.In my case, I am awaiting 7" phablet from another vendor and will immediately purchase it. ASUS is no longer on my list of vendors from which I will purchase anything. If I could have rooted my phone, I could have fixed my Exchange problems myself. As it is, I cannot and am forced to pay money for a solution that should have been included at no charge with the device.


----------



## bentleykoh (Jun 6, 2013)

I thinking of switching to samsung note 8 LTE, looks attractive


----------



## post36 (Jun 6, 2013)

no root. means it's off the wishlist. Anyone know other good phablets with root?


----------



## bentleykoh (Jun 6, 2013)

Felt so cheated, here in singapore asus launched the 32gb with 1.6ghz processor just 3 weeks after those who had pre ordered the 8gb with 1.2ghz and got their fonepad on 15th may! And guess wah, the price difference is only $30sgd!! T_T


----------



## perlmane (Jun 7, 2013)

bentleykoh said:


> I thinking of switching to samsung note 8 LTE, looks attractive

Click to collapse



I am looking at this as well and will most likely get it and give the ASUS to one of my grandchidlren.


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 7, 2013)

bentleykoh said:


> I thinking of switching to samsung note 8 LTE, looks attractive

Click to collapse



Yes,except the size is too big, The size of Fonepad is the best~
but if fonepad can't root I still need to change for other model


----------



## perlmane (Jun 7, 2013)

nminjesus said:


> Yes,except the size is too big, The size of Fonepad is the best~
> but if fonepad can't root I still need to change for other model

Click to collapse



I am not impressed with this Fonepad in many ways. It is sluggish; compared to other devices, the display is washed out; it does not support Exchange Server 2010 without using 3rd party software; and it is locked down. The reason I did not buy-in to Apple and iOS is because it is such a closed environment. For an open Android device, this Fonepad is much too locked down by this arrogant vendor. The extra size of the Samsung 8 is not a show stopper for me. I would not want something much bigger, however.


----------



## bentleykoh (Jun 7, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I am not impressed with this Fonepad in many ways. It is sluggish; compared to other devices, the display is washed out; it does not support Exchange Server 2010 without using 3rd party software; and it is locked down. The reason I did not buy-in to Apple and iOS is because it is such a closed environment. For an open Android device, this Fonepad is much too locked down by this arrogant vendor. The extra size of the Samsung 8 is not a show stopper for me. I would not want something much bigger, however.

Click to collapse



I am so disappointed with asus =( now they making us pay more for the 32gb version! =(


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys, 

No offence but the Fonepad is actually a great phone and tablet, any other product on sale at the moment can't match the price vs quality that the Fonepad has. 
Like everyone else I too want root, but I knew before I bought it that there was not currently root available. 
And the guys that are crying about Asus releasing better spec'd versions, well guys that's what big companies do. Get over it.
If you guys don't like the Fonepad as much as I do, you all may as well email Asus with your gripes, or post in the Asus discussion thread.  This thread is for rooting the Fonepad, please try to keep it to that.


Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## post36 (Jun 7, 2013)

If i didn't think the fonepad was a good concept for a great price i wouldn't even think about buying it. Fact is if i'm not able to acces and edit the device in the way I want i'm not really the owner of it.   

And not being able to root/unlock the bootloader because of hardware limitations smells like BS from Asus


----------



## fieznur (Jun 9, 2013)

As we trying to sign the petition and reach the min 500 signatures, is there any other means or methods to actually reach Asus attention? Root capability actually will drive their products sales, why don't they get it?


----------



## skalagix (Jun 10, 2013)

fieznur said:


> As we trying to sign the petition and reach the min 500 signatures, is there any other means or methods to actually reach Asus attention? Root capability actually will drive their products sales, why don't they get it?

Click to collapse



The best way to get attention is to contact Asus through their website and request an Unlocked Bootloader for the Asus Fonepad under the Eee Pad product type. Providing a url link to our petition will also help. Large companies like Asus usually won't listen(can't listen) until the consumers give them constant feedback. Your inquiry must be escalated to Taiwan Headquarters to get noticed. Proof that this diligence pays off is like when HTC finally stopped locking their bootloaders in 2011 because customers kept complaining to them. I think Asus is weary of allowing root capability because not-adequately-intelligent people might start bricking their devices and then Asus has to deal with a warranty fiasco.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 10, 2013)

yodasmaster said:


> Guys,
> 
> No offence but the Fonepad is actually a great phone and tablet, any other product on sale at the moment can't match the price vs quality that the Fonepad has.
> Like everyone else I too want root, but I knew before I bought it that there was not currently root available.
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you.


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Version 3.2.3 now available, seems smoother.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## fieznur (Jun 10, 2013)

err... antutu score reduced after update to 3.2.3...... why?


----------



## itasoulas (Jun 11, 2013)

hey guys. I am also thinking of buying asus fonepad 7'', as the features for that price are awesome. No root available for this is trully a big minus. So you already have it, satisfied? Watching videos and stuff facing any issues? I will sign tomorrow for the root access thing! :good:


----------



## ahshawn (Jun 12, 2013)

i've already signed the petition, i just don't get why these manufacturers would ever want to prevent users from unlocking the bootloader. i don't seem to be able to find a plausible commercial/technical reason to do so


----------



## skalagix (Jun 12, 2013)

itasoulas said:


> hey guys. I am also thinking of buying asus fonepad 7'', as the features for that price are awesome. No root available for this is trully a big minus. So you already have it, satisfied? Watching videos and stuff facing any issues? I will sign tomorrow for the root access thing! :good:

Click to collapse



Besides no root, I am very satisfied with this device, I don't think I will ever go back to a regular cellphone.







ahshawn said:


> i've already signed the petition, i just don't get why these manufacturers would ever want to prevent users from unlocking the bootloader. i don't seem to be able to find a plausible commercial/technical reason to do so

Click to collapse



I think it's possible that they want to avoid potential bricks and warranty returns that may arise from careless individuals. 

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 13, 2013)

We now have source code !!!  :good:

wondered if that helps towards rooting this device ??
https://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad/#support_Download_32


----------



## f4vr (Jun 13, 2013)

itasoulas said:


> hey guys. I am also thinking of buying asus fonepad 7'', as the features for that price are awesome. No root available for this is trully a big minus. So you already have it, satisfied? Watching videos and stuff facing any issues? I will sign tomorrow for the root access thing! :good:

Click to collapse



Root will only add functionalities but you'll be satisfied with it out of the box.  And remember to go with the faster processor and more storage because there's not much difference on price.


----------



## PhonePad_Noob (Jun 13, 2013)

*Change SKU*

Sorry, I am really a noob in this topic. I did buy the Chinese version of the fonepad SKU: CN Do someboby knows how to change it to WW.

Thx in forward!


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have an fonepad buy from vietnam but i dont know how to decide the version of firmware. There are 3 version JB,TW and CHT SKU. How to determine it for my tablet


----------



## perlmane (Jun 13, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> I have an fonepad buy from vietnam but i dont know how to decide the version of firmware. There are 3 version JB,TW and CHT SKU. How to determine it for my tablet

Click to collapse



Settings > About tablet > Build number: xxxxx.TW or whatever........


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay thanks you but now we are not any team to support root this product yet ? seem to be different with the chipset x86 intel !


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Okay thanks you but now we are not any team to support root this product yet ? seem to be different with the chipset x86 intel !

Click to collapse



Its not possible to root because the bootloader is lock, Asus need to unlock it 




PhonePad_Noob said:


> Sorry, I am really a noob in this topic. I did buy the Chinese version of the fonepad SKU: CN Do someboby knows how to change it to WW.
> 
> Thx in forward!

Click to collapse



According to Asus website it is not possible to change SKU. the devs may be able to change that once the boot loader is unlocked

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Drapik (Jun 14, 2013)

*ASUS*

I have Chinese version too. The problem is that Google Play won't work. I am not able to syc google contacts too. This really limit experience while I hope to use device as central hub of communication. 

I signed a petition: change.org/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg

Hope this will help to convince ASUS CEO's.

Regards,


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 14, 2013)

yodasmaster said:


> Its not possible to root because the bootloader is lock, Asus need to unlock it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont think so Android have many exploit allow push file to system but now we cannot find any on x86 chipset. And if you have unlocked bootloader seem to be root any version of android does not need an exploit !


----------



## hoon2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

whoever not yet upgrade 3.2.3 please don't upgrade
the new version drain the battery lots faster and keep prompt me if I want to close the application or wait for it


----------



## DaveinAsia (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not as if Asus doesn't have a history of providing support to their tablet owners by enabling them to unlock their bootloaders. 




http://www.hardwaresphere.com/2012/...ock-tool-for-eeepad-transformer-prime-tablet/

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Einreb (Jun 14, 2013)

*Can't see no prblem with 3.2.3 update*

Updated last 2 days to WW 3.2.3 and still I have 59% left on last full charge and its battery stats says it 2 days 6 hrs.There's no lag or whatever, I I wiped/factory reset from 3.2.2 before and then I flash the raw file for 3.2.2 firmware. Fresh as new then updated via OTA to 3.2.3, The things is may maybe some left-over remnants of previous OTA updates,incremental updates that Asus releases. I started of with 3.11 can't remember when I first ran into my Asus Fonepad,OTA updates then finally I decided to give the full reset via SD flash and bamm!!! I can say no problems at all.BenchMarks are good and been playing NFS Most Wanted for long hrs no issues at all. But of course a boot loader unlock will be just fine to root it later,anyway enjoy folks and sure there will rooting in the few month to come.Good luck all


----------



## botto00 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Good and hopeful news*

I'm working with the firmware patch and have managed to introduce the SU and Busybox binaries

Through ADB works perfectly, but (and still do not know why) superuser.apk not seem to work

Forgive my English but the Spanish educational system does not provide for more


----------



## MobiMikes (Jun 14, 2013)

hoon2002 said:


> whoever not yet upgrade 3.2.3 please don't upgrade
> the new version drain the battery lots faster and keep prompt me if I want to close the application or wait for it

Click to collapse



Been running 3.2.3 for a few days now with no issues (ww version). Try a factory reset if you're having problems as it's most likely some app you've installed.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Rooted !!!*

After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.

Here is the link for those who want to try.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIUVdtYTlPVURRQm8/edit?usp=sharing
md5sum
78d367f346473b161632a8848757df1f  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw Size 682062228

Currently there are no version 3.2.3 WW because no file to download from the asus website.
Upgrades coming to the tablet at the time and are generated specifically for your tablet and contain patches, no binaries.

File is the version 3.2.2 WW
Install from "droidboot" as any other firmware of asus

If you find my work useful remember to click the thanks button is free 

Sorry for my cherokee English


----------



## Einreb (Jun 15, 2013)

Is this a modified raw file?with root?


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks botto00, root works perfectly. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Einreb (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes!root works fine..enjoying it right now


----------



## f4vr (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks button is missing but Thanks a lot. Working fine. Waiting for the 3.2.3 root.


----------



## skalagix (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm really glad you were able to crack a root for fonepad users! However when trying to use this firmware update on my TW sku fonepad, it won't let me update to a different version. This is what it says 
	
	



```
We verify checksum . . . . OK! Start check Image-SKU... 'user' - > need check
Check Image-SKU: "WW_epad' Device-SKU: 'TW_epad' . . . FAIL!!!
```

Do you have any ideas on how we could either get other models of Fonepad's to switch regions, or how we could root other firmware's raw files?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## FishDip (Jun 15, 2013)

*THANKS!*



botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work! Working well. I just flashed on top my previous 3.2.2_ww. Easy and no trouble. (Y)

//EDIT
It seems like its not fully rooted yet, it still not allow me to access RAM. Memory editing fail to gain rootaccess it says.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwhcxCjcrYsTNUh6SEc1NlFMd0E/edit

//EDIT2
RAM access seems like having problem due to x86 & arm difference, not because of the root.


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 15, 2013)

*Important*



botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Can You Give Step By Step Simple Instructions How To Setup It ??
I'm Running V3.2.3 BTW


----------



## skalagix (Jun 15, 2013)

Amr Nasser said:


> Please Can You Give Step By Step Simple Instructions How To Setup It ??
> I'm Running V3.2.3 BTW

Click to collapse



He already stated, you update it like any other Asus Update.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 15, 2013)

*Important*

The Good News >> Is That We Have Root Now
Bad News >> I Still Can't Move App 2 SD Card , Any Ideas ??


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great news!! Thanks for your hard working!
Could you please release a TW version? because the WW version is not compatible with the TW version.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

skalagix said:


> I'm really glad you were able to crack a root for fonepad users! However when trying to use this firmware update on my TW sku fonepad, it won't let me update to a different version. This is what it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tonight (Spanish time) if I have time I prepare a. Raw for BTW / JP version


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Tonight (Spanish time) if I have time I prepare a. Raw for BTW version

Click to collapse



Hey guys can you make root for 3.2.3 WW version ?


----------



## pepito002 (Jun 15, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Hey guys can you make root for 3.2.3 WW version ?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Hamo (Jun 15, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Hey guys can you make root for 3.2.3 WW version ?

Click to collapse



please also JP.


----------



## DeDua (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your work.

Does Lucky Patcher work without any problems?
What about 2wcr? is it possible to enable it or implement?
Is it possible to make patch to root system?


----------



## xzyk (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great news, thanks booto00, 'thanks' button pressed.
So, if I'm currently on 3.2.3WW I can still load this right ? I'd just be downgrading but with root. No problems downgrading right ?
thanks again I can finally backup and try removing some of the bloatware..


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Amr Nasser said:


> The Good News >> Is That We Have Root Now
> Bad News >> I Still Can't Move App 2 SD Card , Any Ideas ??

Click to collapse



The asus rom mounts sd card in / Removable / MicroSD /

This is probably the reason why you can not move the apps


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 15, 2013)

Great and thanks.

Is it correct 650mb download?

Any chance of md5sums on releases?

Is it best to reset before installing - how do you do this?

Do you need sdcard like instructions say or can you store on internal memory to upgrade?


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

xzyk said:


> Great news, thanks booto00, 'thanks' button pressed.
> So, if I'm currently on 3.2.3WW I can still load this right ? I'd just be downgrading but with root. No problems downgrading right ?
> thanks again I can finally backup and try removing some of the bloatware..

Click to collapse



downgrade is possible from any firmware version without problems.


----------



## L0cutus (Jun 15, 2013)

Any idea on why my (new) samsung microsd card 32gb sometime 'vanish' from notification bar and isn't anymore visible
from file manager ?
Any other with this problem ?
thanks.


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

L0cutus said:


> Any idea on why my (new) samsung microsd card 32gb sometime 'vanish' from notification bar and isn't anymore visible
> from file manager ?
> Any other with this problem ?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



To be honest ,mine is also samsung micro 32gb 48m/s, it work fine, and one of my friend have same problem like yours, he can't find his card unless restart, it happened every 2~3days, finally asus change him a new one.

here is the advice that you can try, once you lost your card again, check setting-memory to see you got "micro sd" or not,
if no then surely your machine have problem, but if it still exist ,then you can try another card from your friends.

God bless you my bro!


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

L0cutus said:


> Any idea on why my (new) samsung microsd card 32gb sometime 'vanish' from notification bar and isn't anymore visible
> from file manager ?
> Any other with this problem ?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Here is the pic from my friend's fonepad, and i saw 2~3 cases in Taiwan bbs
Good luck bro!


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 15, 2013)

This is great news !!!

Pleased make latest root for *TW sku* 

~~~~~~~~

about the moving apps 2 SD...
AFAIK... *APP2SD has always been using the internal SD and never was the external SD*..

So... for those that thought they can move their apps/games to the external card are being unrealistic !!

_*external are only use to stored large medias...etc*_

your device is partition into 2 parts ...smaller device's memory ( where apps data goes ) & SD card ( _*android called the INTERNAL as SD card !!* _and this is the only place you can move apps to....*NOT* the external card.

example:
My galaxy note-->> 16GB version

factory partitioned into 2 parts...

1st partition-->>2GB-->> this is where apps/games defaults to !!

2nd partition-->>the large leftover which makes up the total of 16GB..etc ( this is what android called your SD card-->> *INTERNAL SD and NOT external SD*)

my device is rooted and when I moved my data... all I can do is moved to this area ( *the larger of the 2 partitions & NOT the external card *)

all this does is free up spaces of the smaller partition & that's all you can do so *DON'T expect to move apps to the EXTERNAL SD* 

so... if any of your device(s) comes with only 4GB or 8GB... don't expect to perform the above...etc

P.S... there are a few developments for some devices that are able to *SWAP* between the _*INTERNAL & EXTERNAL*_ successfully... when we have that, we can talk.

for example:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1991583

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886091

.... until then..let's worry about getting root on the fonepad successfully first


----------



## L0cutus (Jun 15, 2013)

nminjesus said:


> Here is the pic from my friend's fonepad, and i saw 2~3 cases in Taiwan bbs
> Good luck bro!

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my fonepad doesn't show my microsd  



Inviato dal mio ME371MG con Tapatalk 2


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

L0cutus said:


> Unfortunately my fonepad doesn't show my microsd
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ME371MG con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In that case, keep your screen shot and go to Asus. 
Because if it's working properly it's supposed to like pic 1.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## MobiMikes (Jun 15, 2013)

Firstly, many thanks to "botto00", you're a star!
Secondly, could users please let us know what they've been able to do successfully with this exploit? For instance, does "titanium backup", "clockworkmod", "cryptonite" etcetera work okay? 


Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

*3.2.3 TW Rooted  // JP W.I.P.*

Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMDFMa0RENVFwajA/edit?usp=sharing

d87671a812ed10d77c98c8be290bc8b8  ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
File size 770768540

As always Sorry for my cherokee English


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
> Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMDFMa0RENVFwajA/edit?usp=sharing
> ...

Click to collapse



Great  job!!! Many many thanks!!!


----------



## botto00 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Several Replies*

The first thing to say that this is not an exploit, has been reverse engineering work over asus original firmware. :angel:

Possibilities many as you like, because this allows to put in the firmware what you want including changing the almost nonexistent recovery.

I am preparing a document with everything I've discovered that developers more prepared than I, and with more time, use it as a basis for their developments. :highfive:

Tarry a while since  I do not have practically free time and is a bit complicated to explain and my English is somewhat limited 

I'm working on install linux natively and modify the fastboot which we all know is very limited


----------



## nminjesus (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
> Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMDFMa0RENVFwajA/edit?usp=sharing
> ...

Click to collapse



It's working great!! thank you so much!!


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
> Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMDFMa0RENVFwajA/edit?usp=sharing
> ...

Click to collapse



/\/\ This.... among other SKU you've accomplished.... cemented the fact that we *NOW* *"DESERVED OUR OWN FORUM !!"*




botto00 said:


> The first thing to say that this is not an  exploit, has been reverse engineering work over asus original firmware. :angel:
> 
> Possibilities many as you like, because this allows to put in the  firmware what you want including changing the almost nonexistent  recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We voted for the bootloader... and came up with root...without help from Asus... here you are speaking of possibilities of "linux, fastboot...etc"

Yay !!!  :good: 

Next step ?? ... We need _Custom Recoveries !!!!_

Many Thanks !


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 15, 2013)

*Important*



botto00 said:


> The first thing to say that this is not an exploit, has been reverse engineering work over asus original firmware. :angel:
> 
> Possibilities many as you like, because this allows to put in the firmware what you want including changing the almost nonexistent recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is There Any Hope To Make Us Move Our App 2 SD Card ??
This The Only Thing I Need From Root ?
Or It's Impossible ?


----------



## rcastroc59 (Jun 15, 2013)

botto00 said:


> The first thing to say that this is not an exploit, has been reverse engineering work over asus original firmware. :angel:
> 
> Possibilities many as you like, because this allows to put in the firmware what you want including changing the almost nonexistent recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gracias, botto00, eres un fenómeno!     Porfa no olvides el fichero de rooteo de la versión 3.2.3 WW (la que colgaste antes era la TW sólo, si no me equivoco)

...Y el fichero de instrucciones, si pudieras ponerlo bilingüe (castellano e inglés), te lo agradecería mucho    :good:


----------



## Gregory76 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great work botto00 You make my day I'm very happy
the root work on the french version (ww) 
And it already posted on the french forum
botto00 You are the Best!
Thank you very much:good:


----------



## Ladamerah (Jun 15, 2013)

Seem we need to reorganize this thread and put proper links for rooting/download/guide etc and possibly future plan for mods


----------



## quim-net (Jun 15, 2013)

*Great job*

hi


if I install "*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw*" my device gets the long awaited "root",

- But will update *OTA* to "3.2.3" and lose the "root"?

- Or wait for the new "*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.xxx.raw*"?


that joy you have given me, my congratulations botto00


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 16, 2013)

*Important*



quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> 
> if I install "*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw*" my device gets the long awaited "root",
> ...

Click to collapse



He Already Posted V3.2.3 Today


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 16, 2013)

I have since successfully installed _*SuperSU PRO*_ to replaced the root _*superuser*_ app !

Titanium backup is installed as well.... now onto more experiments..!!

Yay ! :good:


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

rcastroc59 said:


> Gracias, botto00, eres un fenómeno!     Porfa no olvides el fichero de rooteo de la versión 3.2.3 WW (la que colgaste antes era la TW sólo, si no me equivoco)
> 
> ...Y el fichero de instrucciones, si pudieras ponerlo bilingüe (castellano e inglés), te lo agradecería mucho    :good:

Click to collapse



Coño!! un castellanoparlante  la version 3.2.3 WW no la a colgado aun asus en su web asi que de momento no puedo hacer nada. En cuanto a las instrucciones, son simples, con el firmware en el raiz de la SD y la tablet apagada entras en el droidboot (Pow + vol+ durante unos 10 segundos) una vez que te dice que no hay cable usb conectado vol- y vol+ al mismo tiempo y seleccionas SD Download y a disfrutar

Sorry for spanish post


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 16, 2013)

Amr Nasser said:


> He Already Posted V3.2.3 Today

Click to collapse



not for the *WW sku* though ( that's what's he's asking  )

only WW v3.2.*2* and *NOT WW v3.2.3*


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> 
> if I install "*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw*" my device gets the long awaited "root",
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, updating by OTA reverse ROOT.
I guess like asus says "is so due to limitations in the hardware" :laugh:

When published on the website of asus the firmware 3.2.3 WW I'll upload patched


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Yes, updating by OTA reverse ROOT.
> I guess like asus says "is so due to limitations in the hardware" :laugh:
> 
> When published on the website of asus the firmware 3.2.3 WW I'll upload patched

Click to collapse



If root is reversed... then we can always re-flash _*YOUR*_ root raw file...correct ??

I have flashed your v3.2.3 TW sku and afterwards *"factory data reset"* and root _*still sticked !!!*_ 

The way I understand it is... _*we can downgrade & upgrade...as long as we have the correct SKU *_

haven't really tested the OTA yet due to v3.2.3 _*IS*_ the latest...therefore, no updates...etc :laugh:

... FlashPlayer still does not work... although if you load the _*mobile *_site using the native browser ( m.youtube.xxx ... flash _*DOES*_ work...etc ) because the mobile site is geared towards HTML5


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> After several days of study and many trials, finally works perfectly.
> 
> Here is the link for those who want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your work hard and i confirm that working correctly . We can downgrade from 3.2.3 to 3.2.2 easily and ota update to reserve the root. 

And do you read my private message send to you ?


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> If root is reversed... then we can always re-flash _*YOUR*_ root raw file...correct ??
> 
> I have flashed your v3.2.3 TW sku and afterwards *"factory data reset"* and root _*still sticked !!!*_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While Asus not modify the droidboot you can downgrade with firmware posted here without problems.

I analyzed the updates download through ota by the tablet.

first
The updates are created for your tablet at the time specifically
Patched binaries, not a replacement
And the first thing that it's do is to change permissions to everything (this overrides the root)

second

It seems that ota updates only modify files, never partitions

Inside / cache / recovery leaves the system update file with a script that tells what the recovery must do 

the method is a little strange, but so it make sure you can not do anything from the recovery
Since this one does only what says that script

I do not know if i explain it in English properly

In spanish

Hacer un downgrade con los firmwares que he publicado sera siempre posible mientras que asus no modifique el droidboot

Al analizar las actualizaciones via OTA se deduce:

Primero:

La actualizacion se genera en los servidores de asus de manera especifica para tu tablet
Contiene instrucciones para parchear los binarios, no los propios binarios nuevos

Ademas cambia los permisos de todo el sistema de archivos cosa que anularia el root

Segundo:

parece que solo actua sobre archivos, nunca sobre particiones

dentro de /cache/recovery deja la actualizacion junto con un script que le dice al recovery que tiene que hacer 
Este metodo es un tanto estraño, pero asi se aseguran de que no puedas hacer nada desde el recovery dado que ejecuta ese script y se reinicia sin darte opcion a interactuar

Espero que se entienda bien...


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> While Asus not modify the droidboot you can downgrade with firmware posted here without problems.
> 
> I analyzed the updates download through ota by the tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi there do u read my pm i sent to you ? and root still be here when we update ota


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Thanks for your work hard and i confirm that working correctly . We can downgrade from 3.2.3 to 3.2.2 easily and ota update to reserve the root.
> 
> And do you read my private message send to you ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've read.
I have answered in the post 244
I do not care to share with all my discoveries
I'm on it but my English is quite poor, so is costing me explain it a little clearer.
Furthermore my free time is basically nonexistent
I beg only a little patience


----------



## PhonePad_Noob (Jun 16, 2013)

*CN SKU*

Dear botto00,

thank you for the great root you did! Can you please also create the root file for a CN SKU? 

Thx in forwmard!


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Yes, I've read.
> I have answered in the post 244
> I do not care to share with all my discoveries
> I'm on it but my English is quite poor, so is costing me explain it a little clearer.
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah i thinnk we need a small exchange so we can improve your method to make a reserve engineering for new firmware not only in fonepad because it have something different and i made a tool to extract it via read start offset and end offset to decide the partition . And it be done with Pantech Tool Kit for Korean Phone so i'm very curious about your method for this raw file to inject something else without change md5 checksum. If you can share me that's great and i can understand clearly what do you want to say


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Procedure to modify the Firmware*



quangnhut123 said:


> yeah i thinnk we need a small exchange so we can improve your method to make a reserve engineering for new firmware not only in fonepad because it have something different and i made a tool to extract it via read start offset and end offset to decide the partition . And it be done with Pantech Tool Kit for Korean Phone so i'm very curious about your method for this raw file to inject something else without change md5 checksum. If you can share me that's great and i can understand clearly what do you want to say

Click to collapse



I was preparing a more detailed explanation but
if you insist I shall explain in summary.

The raw file has a header that droidboot checked to see that it is a valid update file

Starts at 0x00000000 and ends at 0x000001EF.
In the address 0x00000084 is stored checksum (32 bits)
Starting at position 0x000001F0 begins the list of files contained in the firmware file
The structure is rigid

24 * 8bit filename
If the name is shorter ends in 00 and the rest is filled with FF
32bit file start address
32bit file size

Each file has a header of 512 bytes, so to extract it you have to point to the address of the table +512
By the way this header indicates among other things the SKU and it seems identical for each file 

Basically I think this is what you need


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> I was preparing a more detailed explanation but
> if you insist I shall explain in summary.
> 
> The raw file has a header that droidboot checked to see that it is a valid update file
> ...

Click to collapse



and *THAT* was in *cherokee *English... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Hamo (Jun 16, 2013)

*JP suk*

Dear botto00,
I am grateful to your work.
When there is time you, could you JP SKU can make?
I wait.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> I was preparing a more detailed explanation but
> if you insist I shall explain in summary.
> 
> The raw file has a header that droidboot checked to see that it is a valid update file
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay just repairing how to your method done. If you have any messenger or email please give me. I can send you my source code i have been done to split Sky firmware file similier with this method but with this firmware it not correct seem to be others thing !


----------



## Drapik (Jun 16, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> i dont think so Android have many exploit allow push file to system but now we cannot find any on x86 chipset. And if you have unlocked bootloader seem to be root any version of android does not need an exploit !

Click to collapse



Thanks to everyone sharing information. I'm new to the topic and I understand that; bootloader for ME371MG is locked witch is one problem, and we cannot find any exploit on x86 chipset. That's why cannot root device and it will remain until there is one of those solutions.

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




PhonePad_Noob said:


> Dear botto00,
> 
> thank you for the great root you did! Can you please also create the root file for a CN SKU?
> 
> Thx in forwmard!

Click to collapse



Dear botto00,

I am also very grateful in your hard work and brilliant solutions! I also have CN SKU and lack of rooting depressed me a lot while device is not able to use any Google products. This mans no chance on using Google Play and contacts syns.

Please help us with CN SKU.

I'm thanking every your post I can. You're a star and this conversation is lively because your brilliance. 

Regards, and thanks!!!


----------



## skalagix (Jun 16, 2013)

Hamo said:


> Dear botto00,
> I am grateful to your work.
> When there is time you, could you JP SKU can make?
> I wait.

Click to collapse



He currently stated that the JP-SKU is a work-in-progress, so I'm sure within the next couple of days he will release it! We should have a donation link setup for his pioneering.


----------



## stevov (Jun 16, 2013)

Tried to download but keeps restarting. Gets to about 10-15% then resets to 0 and starts over


----------



## quim-net (Jun 16, 2013)

stevov said:


> Tried to download but keeps restarting. Gets to about 10-15% then resets to 0 and starts over

Click to collapse





hi


try again, the server may be saturated, is great news, and spreads like wildfire

regards


----------



## a-c-h-i-m (Jun 16, 2013)

[/B]





skalagix said:


> He already stated, you update it like any other Asus Update.
> 
> Doesn't work for me. At 5. there comes no menu up. Anyone with the same problem? Only the "No USB cable connected!" is there and won't go. Doesn't matter whether i insert an USB cable or not - no menu shows up.

Click to collapse


----------



## stevov (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers mate . changed browser from opera to ie and download went straight through.


----------



## DeDua (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried to overclock Z2420 cpu inside fonepad?
Is there any soft for that?


----------



## iamhcg (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I tried to follow the steps to root, but the droindboot kept telling me "unable to mount the sdcard partition", I quickformat my sd card to FAT/FAT32, and both don't work.

Is there anyting I do wrong? I am currently on the V3.2.3 TW version and also downloaded the V3.2.3 TW ROOTED raw files. Can anyone help me out please? thank.


++++++

*edited:*

Ok, problem solved. Thanks to perlmane, I changed to another 16GB sdcard with a fat32 partition, and it's working now. ^^


----------



## perlmane (Jun 16, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, I tried to follow the steps to root, but the droindboot kept telling me "unable to mount the sdcard partition", I quickformat my sd card to FAT/FAT32, and both don't work.
> 
> Is there anyting I do wrong? I am currently on the V3.2.3 TW version and also downloaded the V3.2.3 TW ROOTED raw files. Can anyone help me out please? thank.

Click to collapse



Is the card 32gb or less? FAT32 worked for me on a 16GB card. My 64GB drive was not recognized.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




DeDua said:


> Has anyone tried to overclock Z2420 cpu inside fonepad?
> Is there any soft for that?

Click to collapse



This requires a kernel that allows this. The software that allows overclocking will not do much without the appropriate kernel. The kernel that comes with the device does not support overclocking. Since this rooted version seems to have the same kernel, it does not support overclocking either.


----------



## iamhcg (Jun 16, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Is the card 32gb or less? FAT32 worked for me on a 16GB card. My 64GB drive was not recognized.
> .

Click to collapse



Hi, I am using a 2 GB sdcard for this task, and formatted it to FAT32. The droidboot can't reconize the partition

+++++

Ok, problem solved. Thanks to perlmane, I changed to another 16GB sdcard with a fat32 partition, and it's working now. ^^


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Yes, I've read.
> I have answered in the post 244
> I do not care to share with all my discoveries
> I'm on it but my English is quite poor, so is costing me explain it a little clearer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi botto00,
First of all, I would like to thank for your great work. You have saved many people who own this product.
Second of all, I knew that you have created a version for TW (Taiwan) user. However, Asus made 2 versions of devices for selling in Taiwan.
The another one uses CHT firmware and they are not interchangeable between TW and CHT versions.
Thus, would you create a rooted raw file for CHT version as well? or just create a root tool. Then you will not have to upload the whole raw file again and again. I know that your time is limited according to your previous posts. So, I will be patient until you have time to do it. I just want to tell you that here are some CHT version users who are also eager to root their devices. . In short, thank you again and good luck on everything.

Cheers,


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

*3.2.2 JP Rooted  CH SKU W.I.P*

Ok, I apologize for the delay, but i'm to busy

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIUFRNM0M4aDZXZnc/edit?usp=sharing

32e7f4b4e7abc270a3622afc58e9ff18  ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.2-2.raw

File size 689267591

Not tested for obvious reasons


----------



## post36 (Jun 16, 2013)

Crapware be gone!! Botto00 = HERO.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Drapik (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi botto00,

At first I would like to thank for your great work!!! :good::good::good::good::good::good::good:

Is it possible to root CN SKU with: ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw

Best Regards from China!


----------



## quim-net (Jun 16, 2013)

*FANTASTIC*

hi

made in my fonepad root (FANTASTIC), I have not lost any of the previous installation is preserved throughout.

great work mate, one immense joy to have root on my device


WE NEED A SUB FORUM FOR  "ASUS FONEPAD"


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of apps that can be safely frozen/uninstalled?


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 16, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Ok, I apologize for the delay, but i'm to busy
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIUFRNM0M4aDZXZnc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dude i want to ask about In the address 0x00000084 is stored checksum . This checksum will change for every firmware or just a fixed checksum. I found the way to split all find in raw file to seperate file but how about build the new file like you with the correct checksum include in raw file !


----------



## post36 (Jun 16, 2013)

Can anybody confirm 64gb sdcards work, and type you have?


----------



## perlmane (Jun 16, 2013)

post36 said:


> Can anybody confirm 64gb sdcards work, and type you have?

Click to collapse



My 64gb Sandisk card works, but only when Android is fully booted. In other words, the bootloader does not see it.


----------



## k0004 (Jun 16, 2013)

*cn sku*

hi, botto00!
it's great news! i'm waitting for cn sku root, please realese a cn version.

thank you!


----------



## Ladamerah (Jun 16, 2013)

For moving apps to  SD card you can use Link2SD,I had  tested it and it works! well after you rooted it.Just google the instruction.


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> hey dude i want to ask about In the address 0x00000084 is stored checksum . This checksum will change for every firmware or just a fixed checksum. I found the way to split all find in raw file to seperate file but how about build the new file like you with the correct checksum include in raw file !

Click to collapse



It is unique for each file
I'm working over droidboot to know exactly as calculated in order to automate the process


----------



## DeDua (Jun 16, 2013)

Has someone installed Seeder 2.0? I can't set up it to enable background process, it says that there is no root. Any idea what to do?

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## quim-net (Jun 16, 2013)

wordless


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

*2.3.2 CN Rooted TW-CHT W.I.P*

Here I leave another fascicle

fc92471fc355a2d030b4ed03e143fcd8  ME371MG_all_CN_user_V3.2.2-2.raw

File Size: 602883859

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEISFhYZW50anpPT28/edit?usp=sharing

Not tested

And only one is left to complete the collection. At least for now :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




DeDua said:


> Has someone installed Seeder 2.0? I can't set up it to enable background process, it says that there is no root. Any idea what to do?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG [root]

Click to collapse



Applications that say there is no root seems to be working at very low level and are not compatible with x86

At least that seems


----------



## DeDua (Jun 16, 2013)

This app is entropy generator to provide significant lag reduction. So as you are saying it can work at low level, but it can be installed and kinda work while being started, but in all that to use it all the time it is needed that backround process. 

Anyway thank you for amswer.

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## botto00 (Jun 16, 2013)

*3.2.3 TW_CHT  Rooted*



quangnhut123 said:


> hi there do u read my pm i sent to you ? and root still be here when we update ota

Click to collapse



It should not be possible

Let me explain...

From update script

*set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/bin");*
set_perm(0, 3003, 02750, "/system/bin/netcfg");
set_perm(0, 3004, 02755, "/system/bin/ping");
set_perm(0, 2000, 06750, "/system/bin/run-as");
set_perm_recursive(1002, 1002, 0755, 0440, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(0, 0, 0755, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(1000, 1000, 0640, "/system/etc/bluetooth/auto_pairing.conf");
set_perm(3002, 3002, 0444, "/system/etc/bluetooth/blacklist.conf");
set_perm(1002, 1002, 0440, "/system/etc/dbus.conf");
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh");
set_perm(0, 0, 0544, "/system/etc/install-recovery.sh");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0555, "/system/etc/ppp");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/asus");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/asus/setupwizard/defaultlanguage.xml");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/vendor/bin");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/etc");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/etc/audio_effects.conf");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/drm");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/drm/libdrmwvmplugin.so");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib/egl");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/hw");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/hw/gralloc.mfld_gi.so.1.9.2188537");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/left_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/nose_base-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/right_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32-2/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri30.4a-v24/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn30-ri30.5-v24/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp30-ri30.5-v24/full_model.bin");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/recognition/face.face.y0-y0-22-b-N/full_model.bin");
*set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin");
*



---------- Post added 17th June 2013 at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th June 2013 at 11:53 PM ----------

And the last one

09e3645f641b8f2ed0d69eb5038cbd99  ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.3-2_CHT.raw
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIV3BZVDdpNkxSSmc/edit?usp=sharing
File size 779790396

As all the others except WW is not tested

Thank you all for your patience


----------



## MobiMikes (Jun 17, 2013)

DeDua said:


> Has someone installed Seeder 2.0? I can't set up it to enable background process, it says that there is no root. Any idea what to do?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG [root]

Click to collapse



You do know this app is nonsense yes? Proven to be useless.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## DeDua (Jun 17, 2013)

Dude, i don't really care what you are using on your tablet. I just mentioned it, cuz it doesn't work.
And maybe you don't know, but there are also other apps that are using backround processes to work.
So at least i wanna know, why it doesn't work. And yet i saw that app very usefull in few situations.
So please, keep your thoughts to yourself and don't use it if you don't like it.

Anyway, 2wcr is prolly also dependent on kernel? and that one doesn't support it?


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 17, 2013)

botto00 said:


> It is unique for each file
> I'm working over droidboot to know exactly as calculated in order to automate the process

Click to collapse



I know checksum is unique for each file but i want to ask you about the method droidboot check to know that's correct update file. Droid boot will read in this xxxx84 address to know checksum ? and then do calculate checksum the raw file again to compare or do something else ? I want to know that to rebuild all file i extracted into 1 raw file as your.

PS : Look at my attach picture. I extracted raw file and collected some file include system.img in gz compress. I convert it from sparse to ext4 raw file to mount in linux and creat new img file. But i dont know how to repack into one raw file now !


----------



## k0004 (Jun 17, 2013)

*cn sku*

thanks botto00 for cn release. my unroot version is 3.2.3, could you release the new cn version?

thank you


----------



## skalagix (Jun 17, 2013)

DeDua said:


> So at least i wanna know, why it doesn't work. And yet i saw that app very usefull in few situations.
> So please, keep your thoughts to yourself and don't use it if you don't like it.
> 
> Anyway, 2wcr is prolly also dependent on kernel? and that one doesn't support it?

Click to collapse



You have to remember that our device is using an Intel Processor, based on an x86 architecture, many things do and do not work with it, its possible that x86 binaries for Seeder isn't available. Or it's possible that it requires read/write access to the kernel and our root doesn't include that functionality.
Your also right about 2wcr, until someone figures out to do the necessary kernal patches, we won't have that feature until the future.






k0004 said:


> thanks botto00 for cn release. my unroot version is 3.2.3, could you release the new cn version?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



The 3.2.3 CN sku firmware is not yet available on Asus Support website downloads. Unless you can provide him the 3.2.3 firmware raw version, your going to have to wait.


----------



## Drapik (Jun 17, 2013)

Can I run ROOT 3.2.2 on updated 3.2.3 firmware? Or I should downgrade first and than run ROOT 3.2.2. Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## mcfisch (Jun 17, 2013)

It seems WW 3.2.3 is already there, even though the website doesn't list it:

http://dlm3cdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER323.zip

If I try another filename it shows "file not found" so it should be correct....

Update:
The RAW file inside the downloaded ZIP also has the right version: 3.2.3
botto00 - could you please try to patch this as well?


----------



## iamsuspect (Jun 17, 2013)

*Successfully Rooted*



Drapik said:


> Can I run ROOT 3.2.2 on updated 3.2.3 firmware? Or I should downgrade first and than run ROOT 3.2.2. Thanks in advance for advice.

Click to collapse



Many Thanks to "botto00" providing root method.
I had successfully rooted my Fonepad from 3.2.3 firmware to 3.2.2 WW.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone notice the difference between 3.2.2 and 3.2.3?


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone help with how to get into upgrade mode?  I can get to where it says no usb connected but cant get it to display a menu.  I press vol down once and hold vol up for a few seconds but nothing happens.  Using official ww 3.2.3.  Thanks.


----------



## mcfisch (Jun 17, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Can anyone notice the difference between 3.2.2 and 3.2.3?

Click to collapse



3.2.3 brought me 2 massive improvements:

- inactive browser tabs aren't reloaded anymore once they become active
- internet radio now keeps playing once it has started (formerly stopped always after a few minutes)

I guess both are related to the handling of background processes - this has also been improved at all.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 17, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Can anyone with how to get into upgrade mode?  I can get to where it says no usb connected but cant get it to display a menu.  I press vol down once and hold vol up for a few seconds but nothing happens.  Using official ww 3.2.3.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



When you're at the no usb connected screen, push the volume up and volume down *simultaneously*.  After that, the menu will show up.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 17, 2013)

3.2.3 version for all released. Update please. :victory:

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




mcfisch said:


> 3.2.3 brought me 2 massive improvements:
> 
> - inactive browser tabs aren't reloaded anymore once they become active
> - internet radio now keeps playing once it has started (formerly stopped always after a few minutes)
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the battery?  You noticed any difference?  Battery is the most important factor for me.


----------



## DeDua (Jun 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried to change DPI from 213 to 240 or 320? Any luck with them working properly?

With 3.2.3 my antutu score had 500 points less :'(

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 17, 2013)

*.*



botto00 said:


> As all the others except WW is not tested
> 
> Thank you all for your patience

Click to collapse



Hi botto00,
Thank you so much. You have saved my life 
I will try it ASAP. Thank you ~~~~~~~
I will give you "thanks" as much as I can.

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## zen123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Eagleon8 said:


> Also there is a 1.6ghz Z2460 variant of the Fonepad on sale in Taiwan and its a bit more expensive but I read somewhere that this variant has an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



I got just a 32gb Asus Fonepad with 1.6ghz Z2460, how to check if the bootloader is unlocked or not?


----------



## 楓雨聆 (Jun 17, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
> Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:
> 
> d87671a812ed10d77c98c8be290bc8b8  ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
> ...

Click to collapse



Well...above all, thank you for your enthusiastic help.:angel:
I know that you are very busy, but if you have a little time.
I hope that you can release the 3.2.3 TW(CHT) version raw for us who are custom machine users.
If you have no enough time.
Never mind. After all, you have helped so many people. You are great!:good:


----------



## botto00 (Jun 17, 2013)

楓雨聆 said:


> Well...above all, thank you for your enthusiastic help.:angel:
> I know that you are very busy, but if you have a little time.
> I hope that you can release the 3.2.3 TW(CHT) version raw for us who are custom machine users.
> If you have no enough time.
> Never mind. After all, you have helped so many people. You are great!:good:

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42646929&postcount=294


----------



## fieznur (Jun 17, 2013)

DeDua said:


> Has anyone tried to change DPI from 213 to 240 or 320? Any luck with them working properly?
> 
> With 3.2.3 my antutu score had 500 points less :'(
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG [root]

Click to collapse



about the same problem with me


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 17, 2013)

*.*



botto00 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42646929&postcount=294

Click to collapse



Hi botto00,
I have successfully rooted my device with your latest CHT firmware.
Now superuser is installed in my device and I have also installed Titanium Backup for removing some pre-installed apps.
It's so awesome!!!
Thank you so much!!! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 17, 2013)

botto00 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42646929&postcount=294

Click to collapse



Hey new version of WW SKU release 3.2.3 here : http://dlm3cdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER323.zip

I know checksum is unique for each file but i want to ask you about the method droidboot check to know that's correct update file. Droid boot will read in this xxxx84 address to know checksum ? and then do calculate checksum the raw file again to compare or do something else ? I want to know that to rebuild all file i extracted into 1 raw file as your.

PS : Look at my attach picture. I extracted raw file and collected some file include system.img in gz compress. I convert it from sparse to ext4 raw file to mount in linux and creat new img file. But i dont know how to repack into one raw file now !


----------



## prenfic (Jun 17, 2013)

There are five version for the Asus Fonepad: TW(Taiwan Common Version), CHT(For Taiwan Carrier), WW(World Wide), JP(Japan) and CN(PRC).
All of them of the 3.2.3 firmware can be obtained from the Singapore Official Asus Website.


----------



## zours (Jun 17, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Hey new version of WW SKU release 3.2.3 here :
> I know checksum is unique for each file but i want to ask you about the method droidboot check to know that's correct update file. Droid boot will read in this xxxx84 address to know checksum ? and then do calculate checksum the raw file again to compare or do something else ? I want to know that to rebuild all file i extracted into 1 raw file as your.
> 
> PS : Look at my attach picture. I extracted raw file and collected some file include system.img in gz compress. I convert it from sparse to ext4 raw file to mount in linux and creat new img file. But i dont know how to repack into one raw file now !

Click to collapse



Hello,
I've been working in the same direction as botto00, but he finished his job much quickier than me 
As for this question, I think I can answer it, at least for the way I do it: just use your RAW file with a wrong checksum, the upgrade procedure will display the correct one, like this:


```
We  verify checksum ....
check_sum:XXXXXXXX, result_check_sum:7563036d.
```

As for the real algorithm used to compute this checksum, I'm very interested to figure it out, botto00 said he was working on it I hope he'll find it !!

Also, it could be good to share our code, can somebody suggest a convenient place ?


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 17, 2013)

zours said:


> Hello,
> I've been working in the same direction as botto00, but he finished his job much quickier than me
> As for this question, I think I can answer it, at least for the way I do it: just use your RAW file with a wrong checksum, the upgrade procedure will display the correct one, like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah we can mess together on facebook do you have one ? I code my tool allow to extract raw file easily and quickly than any tool we can rebuild img file on linux system and after that build it into raw


----------



## zours (Jun 17, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Yeah we can mess together on facebook do you have one ? I code my tool allow to extract raw file easily and quickly than any tool we can rebuild img file on linux system and after that build it into raw

Click to collapse



I sent you my contact information via PM.
And I managed to build my own firmware, it works fine but it wiped my data :silly:
Still some work to do 

By the way, I would like to thank botto00 for his amazing work !!! THANK YOU !!


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if possible to stop over the air updates / notifications?  Is there an app that can be uninstalled in titanium? Thanks.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## zombolo (Jun 17, 2013)

Any news on 3.2.3 WW root? I would like to wipe the asus bloatware out.
Many thanks in advance for your efforts and a big ciao from Italy.


----------



## L0cutus (Jun 17, 2013)

zombolo said:


> Any news on 3.2.3 WW root? I would like to wipe the asus bloatware out.
> Many thanks in advance for your efforts and a big ciao from Italy.

Click to collapse



quote ! 
Thanks a LOT !


----------



## guglielminik (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote!!!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## tecnolo (Jun 17, 2013)

Dear friends i don't think that ask every 5 minutes could change the availability of time of devs.. 

Don't take bad this message.. 

C'MON WE ATTENDED FOR WEEKS.. We should be able to attend some days more... 

Keep the working in peace 


 :beer::beer::beer:

Inviato dal mio LG-P990 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## quim-net (Jun 17, 2013)

*we should have a little more patience, botto00 not have the time to eachother, have your life, your world and when you can have a bit of freedom is dedicated to xda.

not have such a hurry, within 48 hours these devices have changed, we have to be more than agrdecido to have what we have now*​

thx


----------



## botto00 (Jun 17, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Yeah we can mess together on facebook do you have one ? I code my tool allow to extract raw file easily and quickly than any tool we can rebuild img file on linux system and after that build it into raw

Click to collapse



My sincere apologies
I did not understand what I was you asked

I assumed that you would have seen. I started my research over there

I'm working with files. Img

I found where is the kernel and initrd in droidboot.img

0x03e0		Kernel command line
0x07e0		32 Bits Kernel size
0x07e4		32Bits ¿size of initrd?  ( initrd.cpio.gz seems that are always two bits more than indicated )

Kernel starts at 0x23e0		

At kernel finish there are a cpio.gz image		

Kernel and initrd.cpio.gz extracted ok



If this is the same for the rest would be a step forward to put a decent recovery
/* Edit */
Yes is the same for droidboot.img recovery.img and boot.bin


It would be interesting that we had a section of their own where no intermixing treat all things

/* ignore this 
Attached binary I think is responsible for generating the checksums (is pure speculation)
*/

checksum calc Seems to be a function within droidboot binary


----------



## xzyk (Jun 17, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Does anyone know if possible to stop over the air updates / notifications?  Is there an app that can be uninstalled in titanium? Thanks.

Click to collapse



yes, try 'DisableService' from google play and then disable 'DMclient' service.


----------



## botto00 (Jun 17, 2013)

quim-net said:


> *we should have a little more patience, botto00 not have the time to eachother, have your life, your world and when you can have a bit of freedom is dedicated to xda.
> 
> not have such a hurry, within 48 hours these devices have changed, we have to be more than agrdecido to have what we have now*​
> 
> thx

Click to collapse





tecnolo said:


> Dear friends i don't think that ask every 5 minutes could change the availability of time of devs..
> 
> Don't take bad this message..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your understanding

My tablet is with WW 3.2.2 version. If I can wait guess the rest too

Now there are more people in the forum who knows prepare firmware
If I do not do fast enough sure some of them will. do not despair


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> My sincere apologies
> I did not understand what I was you asked
> 
> I assumed that you would have seen. I started my research over there
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay i mean i extract from raw file to collect somw file in img format and others . After that i mount system.img to ext4 to edit it. Now i want to rebuild all that into raw file as you but i dont know how to do that ....
That's my prob

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




zours said:


> I sent you my contact information via PM.
> And I managed to build my own firmware, it works fine but it wiped my data :silly:
> Still some work to do
> 
> By the way, I would like to thank botto00 for his amazing work !!! THANK YOU !!

Click to collapse



I sent you an invite in gmail to chat done . Accept it my friends !


----------



## Drapik (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi botto00,

I have successfully rooted my device with your CN 3.2.2. firmware.

Thank you very much for your hard work and brilliant developments. You make our lives easier and devices better!

I hope ASUS unlock boot loader, anyone willing to get ROM please sign official petition to ASUS because to flush ROM we need to have unlocked boot loader: (we need only 50 more people to send it to ASUS)

Sign petition here: (copy paste to browser - i cannot paste links)
change.org/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg#

Thanks again!!!


----------



## banhmyopla (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Thanks for your understanding
> 
> My tablet is with WW 3.2.2 version. If I can wait guess the rest too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



waiting for WW 3.2.3, thank much for your hard working botto00 :angel:


----------



## jychow74 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Botto00, my fonepad is liberated.

Guys, if i use ota rootkeeper, would it keep the root while using ota update to 3.2.3? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

Now we have firmware 3.2.3 in WW SKU : http://dlm3cdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER323.zip

botto00 if you have free time please prepare it  i would like to support to you but my knowledge is not enough to do that alone


----------



## perlmane (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 3.2.3. TW machine. While the rooted version works great, the Netflix has always been on problem in this machine. It runs great and then stops to take long caches every once in a while. I am in the US on AT&T and have WiFi on during the Netflix viewing. I am wondering if changing to the WW version would make any difference.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have an solution to move app 2 sdcard


----------



## perlmane (Jun 18, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> I have an solution to move app 2 sdcard

Click to collapse



Yes? What is it?

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Yes? What is it?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Edit vold.fstab 

Find : dev_mount microsd /Removable/MicroSD auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1

Replace : dev_mount microsd /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1

But it's have small problems that internal memory cannot mount as sdcard so we cannot use about 4.5 GB free of internal storage but we have 32GB internal storage from external sdcard instead.

The init script to make internal storage mount as sdcard is from boot img so we have to edit it too to fix problems here but i dont know how to edit it !


----------



## Tzidogang (Jun 18, 2013)

*Maybe this Link for Firmware 3.2.3 would help*

Maybe this link for Firmware 3.2.3 would help. Hope to have good news on rooting for 3.2.3. Thanks in advance for your time and greatly appreciated.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/downloadTag/Fonepad+Firmware+3.2.3

One more link for download original Firmware:

http://www.asus.com/de/support/Download/28/7/ASUS%20Fonepad/32/


----------



## perlmane (Jun 18, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Edit vold.fstab
> 
> Find : dev_mount microsd /Removable/MicroSD auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure I would want to further slow down the device. It already lags and this process may make it slower due to the additional seek time.

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------




zen123 said:


> I got just a 32gb Asus Fonepad with 1.6ghz Z2460, how to check if the bootloader is unlocked or not?

Click to collapse



Which firmware does this have? TW? WW? ??? And where did you find it? I could not find it listed on the global ASUS site yet.


----------



## hoon2002 (Jun 18, 2013)

Running the latest WW 3.2.2 root version, I can't run LBE Privacy Guard.
I guess it's not 'low level' enough like previously mention?
Anyone manage to block app from access your contacts, internet, etc? Any app that works?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## pikudroid (Jun 18, 2013)

*Need help with SD card problem*



nminjesus said:


> My friend have same problem, Finally he go to Asus and change a new one.

Click to collapse





pikudroid said:


> Signed the petition
> 
> Does anyone have problem with sd card.???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I went to Asus service center n they are saying that San disk 16GB class 4 is not supported by Fonepad.
Can Anyone confirm here if they are using same SD card and it is working fine???

Also I feel slight current on back panel while charging... Does anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Jun 18, 2013)

*x86*

Hey,
following this thread closely I came across the idea that one could download a prebuilt compiler and build the su binary directly on your device. Maybe you can use the root you have now to create the more advance root to access the lowlevel. Here is the sourece for the su binary:
https://github.com/ChainsDD/su-binary and here is a link that tells you http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/InstallingGCC
Just an Idea. Tell me if somebody tried it, I don't have this device on my own so I can't do this myself.
Best regards
Kalle


----------



## botto00 (Jun 18, 2013)

*3.2.3 WW Rooted*

0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMzlzT2pNSDc3NzQ/edit?usp=sharing

File Size: 684128530

Tested on my fonepad


----------



## davidgarant (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> 0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
> 
> File Size: 684128530
> 
> Tested on my fonepad

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your work


----------



## botto00 (Jun 18, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey,
> following this thread closely I came across the idea that one could download a prebuilt compiler and build the su binary directly on your device. Maybe you can use the root you have now to create the more advance root to access the lowlevel. Here is the sourece for the su binary:
> https://github.com/ChainsDD/su-binary and here is a link that tells you http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/InstallingGCC
> Just an Idea. Tell me if somebody tried it, I don't have this device on my own so I can't do this myself.
> ...

Click to collapse



Su binary has been recompiled fo x86 from sources
It access to the entire system without problems (at least all that I've tried)
The problem is inerente to low-level differences between ARM and x86
These differences may make an application that works fine on ARM does not do x86

At least that's my point of view

Gradually appearing more android devices based on x86.
So hopefully programmers gradually adapt malfunctioning applications

Nor do we know the kernel options which is compiled
That does not help much in determining the cause

Slowly. We've only been a few weeks ...


----------



## zours (Jun 18, 2013)

Good news: I finished my procedure to add the "su" program to the filesystem. Again, huge thanks to botto00 for his original work !
I'd like to share it with you, so anybody should be able to patch a firmware and botto00 may work on the CRC instead of patching firmwares 
You can also add other programs easily.

Here's the procedure to use it (linux only, may work on Windows+Cygwin/MinGW)
1. unzip the archive and enter the "firmware" folder
2. use "make && make patch" to rebuild from source. You'll need GCC & make. I provided a pre-built binary for x86_64 archlinux.
3. run "./raw2files ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2.raw out 0xdeadbeef 1" to generate the first-stage firmware. In this step, you provide a dummy CRC (0xdeadbeef). "out" is the name of a temporary folder, it can be whatever you want.
4. Copy on the MicroSD your resulting firmware: original filename + "-2.raw", in the same folder as the original firmware.
5. Upgrade the firmware with Droidboot. The update procedure will fail, but you have to copy the correct CRC displayed by the fonepad: "result_check_sum:xxxxxxxx"
6. Patch your NEW FIRMWARE with the correct CRC (here I used 0x01020304 as an example): "./patch ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw 0x01020304". It will modified in place.
7. Copy the firmware on the MicroSD and upgrade. This time, the CRC should be OK.

Note: this is alpha-quality code, it certainly needs improvements.
Note2: the last argument of raw2files is optionnal. If it is present, the resulting firmware will only contain the system.img.gz, otherwise it will contain all files contained in the original firmware.

Botto00: I'm very interested to work with you on reverse-engineering the CRC algorithm, would you accept to share what you have discovered so far ? I disassembled droidboot but I can't find the CRC computation function.


----------



## zombolo (Jun 18, 2013)

Many thanks for your hard work botto00! Time to personalize my Fonepad now! 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tzidogang (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> 0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMzlzT2pNSDc3NzQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am now on 3.2.3 original WW firmware. If I install the rooted firmware, do I have to reinstall all my apps. Will it works the same as OTA upgrade?

Please advice. Thank you


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Su binary has been recompiled fo x86 from sources
> It access to the entire system without problems (at least all that I've tried)
> The problem is inerente to low-level differences between ARM and x86
> These differences may make an application that works fine on ARM does not do x86
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey i want to talk to you about this rom have been restore some file as default.prop init.common.rc file from boot.bin so if you can edit it on boot.bin we can remove all default mount internal storage as sdcard and after that use exsdcard mount as sdcard instead. Now i do some trick to require it mount exsdcard as internal storage (sdcard)


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hmmm.k.*

Hmm It was just an idea. 
How are the chances that one could use a x86 binary (like gcc) on his fonepad? 
There are already some Linux tools to improve things like battery life, ssd read write access and so on. 
For overclocking I'd take a look on things like jupiter. 
Best regards,
Kalle.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> 0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMzlzT2pNSDc3NzQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again! Lucky for me we have the same SKU. :good:


----------



## Hamo (Jun 18, 2013)

*JP*



botto00 said:


> Ok, I apologize for the delay, but i'm to busy
> 
> ttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIUFRNM0M4aDZXZnc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time I have too.
I am grateful to your exploits.
3.2.2 JP version are whether successfully.

I’m sorry in strange english.


----------



## zours (Jun 18, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hmm It was just an idea.
> How are the chances that one could use a x86 binary (like gcc) on his fonepad?
> There are already some Linux tools to improve things like battery life, ssd read write access and so on.
> For overclocking I'd take a look on things like jupiter.
> ...

Click to collapse



Most linux x86 binary will not work on an android system, they do not use the same LibC.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

zours said:


> Good news: I finished my procedure to add the "su" program to the filesystem. Again, huge thanks to botto00 for his original work !
> I'd like to share it with you, so anybody should be able to patch a firmware and botto00 may work on the CRC instead of patching firmwares
> You can also add other programs easily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do exactly you do in windows i wrote the tool allow we extract it from raw file so we can cooperate together. I'm manage on windows and you linux


----------



## zours (Jun 18, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> I do exactly you do in windows i wrote the tool allow we extract it from raw file so we can cooperate together. I'm manage on windows and you linux

Click to collapse



Great, I'm happy to hear that !
Have a look at patch.sh, you have full access to the content of system.img, I hope you'll enjoy it


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

zours said:


> Great, I'm happy to hear that !
> Have a look at patch.sh, you have full access to the content of system.img, I hope you'll enjoy it

Click to collapse



The hard thing i miss is join all file i extracted into one raw file with specify CRC number !
You too you dont rebuild system modified into raw file i dont see that !


----------



## zours (Jun 18, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> The hard thing i miss is join all file i extracted into one raw file with specify CRC number !

Click to collapse



Basically, you need to write the header ("Package of SD Download", a bunch of FF, the number of internal files, the CRC, then the other FF and 00 as in the original RAW file), a table of 16 32-bytes entries (the catalog of the RAW file: file name, address, size), the FF padding then "None" and FFs.
Each EVB is composed of a header containing "EVB", FF padding, "ME371MG", FF padding, an (unused?) 32 bit number, "WW_epad", FF padding, "ASUS", FF padding, then the file's content.

What programming language do you use ? Maybe you can adapt what I did in raw2files.c ?


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if it will be possible to allow adobe flash to work? I've tried everything so far including various different versions of flash as well as the beta Firefox (compatible with Intel) and old versions of dolphin (the ones that allow flash). 
Please help :beer:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## quim-net (Jun 18, 2013)

*COMPILATION Asus Fonepad*

*COMPILATION Asus Fonepad*


_*This is an exclusive botto00 work, so thanks to him*_​



> how to do it, first steps, read the manual that offers Asus
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




COMPILATION


> 15th June 2013, 03:55 AM            #215
> 
> Rooted !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






please let me know to correct if there are missing

thx


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 18, 2013)

*.*



yodasmaster said:


> Does anyone know if it will be possible to allow adobe flash to work? I've tried everything so far including various different versions of flash as well as the beta Firefox (compatible with Intel) and old versions of dolphin (the ones that allow flash).
> Please help :beer:
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you are not trying some complicated flash games on FB, you can try puffin browser.
It can play flash banners and some simple fb games from your fonepad.
FYI.

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## DeDua (Jun 18, 2013)

Can anyone upload that WW 2.3.2 to other server, cuz atm it's not possible to download it from google drive ;< 
if not i will wait xD


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 18, 2013)

zours said:


> Basically, you need to write the header ("Package of SD Download", a bunch of FF, the number of internal files, the CRC, then the other FF and 00 as in the original RAW file), a table of 16 32-bytes entries (the catalog of the RAW file: file name, address, size), the FF padding then "None" and FFs.
> Each EVB is composed of a header containing "EVB", FF padding, "ME371MG", FF padding, an (unused?) 32 bit number, "WW_epad", FF padding, "ASUS", FF padding, then the file's content.
> 
> What programming language do you use ? Maybe you can adapt what I did in raw2files.c ?

Click to collapse



I use C# and all exact you did in raw2files i did in windows. Can you reply me via email ?? i add you as buddy in gmail chat !


----------



## yodasmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> If you are not trying some complicated flash games on FB, you can try puffin browser.
> It can play flash banners and some simple fb games from your fonepad.
> FYI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its to actually watch Justintv and other sites that are still compatible with flash (I prefer the flash player GUI to the HTML5 GUI)

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## post36 (Jun 18, 2013)

Please seed: *ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw * download down


----------



## Henschel (Jun 18, 2013)

post36 said:


> Please seed: *ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw * download down

Click to collapse



Can somebody to upload file somewhere else? Torrent?
Not possible to download from Google...


----------



## botto00 (Jun 18, 2013)

zours said:


> Good news: I finished my procedure to add the "su" program to the filesystem. Again, huge thanks to botto00 for his original work !
> I'd like to share it with you, so anybody should be able to patch a firmware and botto00 may work on the CRC instead of patching firmwares
> You can also add other programs easily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course I have no problem sharing any discoveries I make.

But I have to get off. I have a lot of workload

A request to all of us in this thread. Saturate the request thread for new forums we been one for fonepad


----------



## zours (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Of course I have no problem sharing any discoveries I make.
> 
> But I have to get off. I have a lot of workload
> 
> A request to all of us in this thread. Saturate the request thread for new forums we been one for fonepad

Click to collapse



OK, thanks !
Take your time there's no hurry.


----------



## botto00 (Jun 18, 2013)

zours said:


> OK, thanks !
> Take your time there's no hurry.

Click to collapse



The first one
!!! good job !!!, I do so all by hand (mc dd cat oocalc ghex)

The second
A constructive suggestion for your program
Instead of generating the headers, why not copies if from original firmware?
That way would serve for any version, not just the WW
Also ensures future compatibility if asus changed it

You could also add a formal check than headers meet present patterns to be aware of changes before flash

Do you understand what I mean? (sorry if I did not explain well, but you know the English is not my forte)


----------



## guglielminik (Jun 18, 2013)

botto00 sei italiano?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## a-c-h-i-m (Jun 18, 2013)

Henschel said:


> Can somebody to upload file somewhere else? Torrent?
> Not possible to download from Google...

Click to collapse



Right! Google gets on my nerves! Complains the whole day "there were too much users"!


----------



## botto00 (Jun 18, 2013)

guglielminik said:


> botto00 sei italiano?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Mi dispiace, io sono spagnolo


----------



## post36 (Jun 18, 2013)

Need multiple topics for Fonepad. Request XDA Asus Fonepad subforum here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jun 19, 2013)

post36 said:


> Need multiple topics for Fonepad. Request XDA Asus Fonepad subforum here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Click to collapse



Instead of another post there... I say...we, the owners should _*click the thanks button*_ of this post ( to_ *botto00* )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42715954&postcount=8910

_to generate enough attention to the admins & mods* 
*


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 19, 2013)

botto00 said:


> The first one
> !!! good job !!!, I do so all by hand (mc dd cat oocalc ghex)
> 
> The second
> ...

Click to collapse



i understand what you said . We should inject file contains into original one or copy from this to make sure it's correct header instead find out how to generate header !


----------



## f4vr (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone notice the battery consumption on 3.2.3 is more than the 3.2.2?


----------



## banhmyopla (Jun 19, 2013)

Henschel said:


> Can somebody to upload file somewhere else? Torrent?
> Not possible to download from Google...

Click to collapse



Here my mirror link: 
*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw *

mega.co.nz/#!8EYCWRbC!XJaEqijz2OczuEn7HXnyWT-YDFUbazPISvu4rxFRc2g


----------



## Tzidogang (Jun 19, 2013)

Another mirror link: http://www.multiupload.nl/X5G43X8FZC
ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw


----------



## zours (Jun 19, 2013)

botto00 said:


> The first one
> !!! good job !!!, I do so all by hand (mc dd cat oocalc ghex)
> 
> The second
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I see your point, thanks for your suggestion. I think it's a very good idea 
I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## zours (Jun 19, 2013)

botto00 said:


> The first one
> !!! good job !!!, I do so all by hand (mc dd cat oocalc ghex)
> 
> The second
> ...

Click to collapse



New try !
The code is simpler, and should more generic. Feel free to have a look when you have time.
For pattern checking I used "Package of SD Download" at the beginning. Also, I removed the CRC specified on the command line, it was useless.
PS: you English is very understandable, there is no problem with it


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 19, 2013)

zours said:


> New try !
> The code is simpler, and should more generic. Feel free to have a look when you have time.
> For pattern checking I used "Package of SD Download" at the beginning. Also, I removed the CRC specified on the command line, it was useless.
> PS: you English is very understandable, there is no problem with it

Click to collapse



I see your tool come with raw2files is provide full function to patch and rebuild raw file from original raw file right ?
I think we just need run prebuild.sh and after that call raw2files to rebuild new firmware with patch right ?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## zours (Jun 19, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> I see your tool come with raw2files is provide full function to patch and rebuild raw file from original raw file right ?
> I think we just need run prebuild.sh and after that call raw2files to rebuild new firmware with patch right ?

Click to collapse



Yes this tool opens a RAW file, patch it and rebuild the RAW.
You just need to run raw2files as I explained in the previous post (without the CRC for this version), then the "patch" program.
prebuild.sh is called internally by raw2files, you should not run it yourself.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 19, 2013)

zours said:


> Yes this tool opens a RAW file, patch it and rebuild the RAW.
> You just need to run raw2files as I explained in the previous post (without the CRC for this version), then the "patch" program.
> prebuild.sh is called internally by raw2files, you should not run it yourself.

Click to collapse



Ok what do you mean about without CRC ? you mean that will build with old CRC and structure from original raw file (as template file) and after restore we get a new CRC correct and use patch to correct CRC right ?
Why not include patch in your main program as a parameter we can call "raw2files patch CRC_number" to patch and if without this it will rebuild only !


----------



## zours (Jun 19, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> Ok what do you mean about without CRC ? you mean that will build with old CRC and structure from original raw file (as template file) and after restore we get a new CRC correct and use patch to correct CRC right ?
> Why not include patch in your main program as a parameter we can call "raw2files patch CRC_number" to patch and if without this it will rebuild only !

Click to collapse



Yes, this version copies the header, so also the original (wrong) CRC. Then you have to flash the resulting firmware to get the correct CRC, and finally use "patch" to put the correct CRC.
You can't specify the CRC at the moment you call raw2files because you don't know it at this moment.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 19, 2013)

zours said:


> Yes, this version copies the header, so also the original (wrong) CRC. Then you have to flash the resulting firmware to get the correct CRC, and finally use "patch" to put the correct CRC.
> You can't specify the CRC at the moment you call raw2files because you don't know it at this moment.

Click to collapse



No i mean you can include patch function in main program.
When we need to build result firmware use raw2files filename.raw
When we need to patch CRC use raw2files -p new_CRC filename.raw .
It's for more convience use 
I'll rewrite all of that with C# and public soon


----------



## tobyclh (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,
I got an email stating we've already able to root out fonepad
A great thank to everyone who invest his or her time on this issue 

However, what I am looking for is a bit different,
it seems fondpad is able to run Windows 8 with the atom CPU from Intel,
will there be anyone who can take a look into this issue?
It will be great if I could use those traditional apps on my fonepad :laugh:


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jun 19, 2013)

I have cooked my Fonepad!!!
I left it in my car in a very sunny day, now it take more then 12hrs to recharge :crying: 

sorry for bad english.


----------



## zozzo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi folks!!
Unfortunately the raw ww 3.2.3-2 doesn't work for me  i boot and flash the raw..what i did wrong?

How can i fix?

I'm here for any major informstion, thanks in advance!!]


----------



## mcfisch (Jun 19, 2013)

A hinf for those who have an own GDrive (Google) account and can't download the file:

Add the linked file from botto00 to your account and then create a copy of the file somewhere in your own GDrive home. This copy you'll own, so you can then download it even if the other isn't allowed anymore.

Fo me that worked fine and I'me now enjoying the new abilities rooting allows me.


----------



## botto00 (Jun 19, 2013)

My current workload makes me work 25 hours a day, so for now I'll be a little aloof. :crying:

In the forum there are people more involved and probably much more prepared so this continued progress

I hope to continue helping them when my bosses give me a break

posting this so that no one gets angry with me or feel ignored. :angel:

Note to quangnhut123 and Zours. I Continuous working in the checksum but at a much lower rate. If I have some progress I'll let you know. I hope you have better luck  :highfive:


----------



## skalagix (Jun 20, 2013)

zozzo said:


> Hi folks!!
> Unfortunately the raw ww 3.2.3-2 doesn't work for me  i boot and flash the raw..what i did wrong?
> 
> How can i fix?
> ...

Click to collapse



Your going to have to give a little more information for someone to help you. Are you using the correct regional version for your Fonepad? is it giving you any errors when flashing? Is the sd-card free from other update files? 

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app


----------



## perlmane (Jun 20, 2013)

zen123 said:


> I got just a 32gb Asus Fonepad with 1.6ghz Z2460, how to check if the bootloader is unlocked or not?

Click to collapse



How is this  working? Do you know if it runs Netflix without chatter and buffering waits?


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 20, 2013)

botto00 said:


> My current workload makes me work 25 hours a day, so for now I'll be a little aloof. :crying:
> 
> In the forum there are people more involved and probably much more prepared so this continued progress
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah up to now seem to be wait you for the method to generate CRC and Zours is completed his code in linux while i stuck at modify system.img because in windows i cannot mount system.img native it's an extension of linux ext4. So that's hard for me to auto patch it as him


----------



## Drapik (Jun 20, 2013)

*Petition unlock the boot loader for Asus FonePad ME371MG*

Hi Everyone,

Do you want to unlock the boot loader for Asus FonePad ME371MG?

Please help with this petition to ASUS! 

Here is the link:
https://www.change.org/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg#

I hope to get new ROM my device is from China and there is no way to get Google Play (I tried so many things,) I am really frustrated and excitement of new device is covered with frustration!

Thanks to botto00 I root my device! Hermosas gracias!!!!


----------



## devrruti (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the root! Do you think boot loader will be unlockable anytime soon? I dream of dual booting onto Ubuntu and even being able to use windows apps with wine on a x86 CPU. 

Offttopic, but quick question until fonepad gets its own forum section: What kind of earphones with mic work with the phonepad? Should I look for iPhone compatible ones?  (I read somewhere they work) and if so, are the iPhone 3, 4 or 5 ones the same? 

Sony earphones with mic don't work, and the integrated mic volume is too low


----------



## zozzo (Jun 20, 2013)

skalagix said:


> Your going to have to give a little more information for someone to help you. Are you using the correct regional version for your Fonepad? is it giving you any errors when flashing? Is the sd-card free from other update files?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



this is the name of file "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw". I'm not sure for the regional....i compra the build number to the name of file to choose it. Infact my build number was xxxx.WWxxxxx-V3.2.3-2XXXX. In the SD card there's no other update file.

the only remarkable thing is that at the beginning of the procedure the shell says not find asus bundle file.

The problem is that root checker test is false (and LBE Privacy guard too) but other app not work because believe the tablet is root...like a middle situation.


----------



## zours (Jun 20, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> No i mean you can include patch function in main program.
> When we need to build result firmware use raw2files filename.raw
> When we need to patch CRC use raw2files -p new_CRC filename.raw .
> It's for more convience use
> I'll rewrite all of that with C# and public soon

Click to collapse



I see what you mean, but I prefer to keep 2 different programs, one for each task. That's the unix way 
Anyway it won't be harder to use, I hope.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




botto00 said:


> My current workload makes me work 25 hours a day, so for now I'll be a little aloof. :crying:
> 
> In the forum there are people more involved and probably much more prepared so this continued progress
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same for me here, and also working on the CRC 
I hope other people could help, there is still so much to do (CRC, kernel config, dual boot, ...). I'd like to port linux to the fonepad.

All the best to you ! :highfive:


----------



## skalagix (Jun 20, 2013)

zozzo said:


> this is the name of file "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw". I'm not sure for the regional....i compra the build number to the name of file to choose it. Infact my build number was xxxx.WWxxxxx-V3.2.3-2XXXX. In the SD card there's no other update file.
> 
> the only remarkable thing is that at the beginning of the procedure the shell says not find asus bundle file.
> 
> The problem is that root checker test is false (and LBE Privacy guard too) but other app not work because believe the tablet is root...like a middle situation.

Click to collapse



The region is which SKU which in this case you seem to have got right with the WW. (WW,TW,JP, etc)

Make sure you are following the Asus instructions here at this url. 

There is no reason for it not to work besides maybe x86 incompatibilities on some applications. If you still are having issues, maybe a full factory reset can help you, which is accessible through the droidboot shell menu. Perhaps you want to also make sure your file was not corrupted during downloading, this is what the file specifications should be -

MD5:
0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7
ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
Size 684128530


----------



## greyhoundapps (Jun 20, 2013)

*Hello*

Same here, i also lot of try to install it in device, but unable to do that. What problem comes exactly don't know.


----------



## zozzo (Jun 20, 2013)

skalagix said:


> Your going to have to give a little more information for someone to help you. Are you using the correct regional version for your Fonepad? is it giving you any errors when flashing? Is the sd-card free from other update files?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



yep!

the md5 match = true
i check the SKU = true
i follow the asus step = true
i try several full factory reset through droidboot = true

x86 incompatible..wait!I can't check this point. But many app (like LBE i suppose) are developed in java..so..why it maybe not compatible?

in the while time..can i switch with "super su" root manager access?How? (i tried but with no success..)
Alternative how can i rollback and flash original firmware?
(because ES file explorer can't use root access too)


----------



## DeDua (Jun 20, 2013)

So, i tried 3.2.3 WW rooted, but it was kinda strange. Some games and programs didn't want
to launch properly. It was black screen or communicate about backround process not working properly
apps: tower defence, mortplayer audiobooks, but other apps seems to work well. 

Does anyone know how to call that 'optimazing' function which starts after update?
And antutu score kinda depends on 'power saving' functions, without it enabled it was higher.

Someone asked about headphones, fonepad can't use mic with them. ;(


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## quim-net (Jun 20, 2013)

hi

we need a sub-forum "*asus Fonepad*" in the "*asus*" forum

the only thread that there is saturated with many questions and topics, is not good

sub-forum "*asus Fonepad*" *HELP NOW  *


HELP NOW

​


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 20, 2013)

Have gone from ww root 3.2.2 to ww root 3.2.3 and mobile data is not working.  Voice and wifi is fine.  Anyone else with a similar problem?


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 20, 2013)

No until now everything is wortking fine !


----------



## guglielminik (Jun 20, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> we need a sub-forum "*asus Fonepad*" in the "*asus*" forum
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Inviato dal mio ME371MG con Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevov (Jun 20, 2013)

3.2.2 and3.2.3 root.no problems. Tablet working well


----------



## botto00 (Jun 20, 2013)

*3.2.3 WW Rooted + Busybox X86 + Flash Player X86*

Thanks to Quim-Net for the idea and a starting point

Note: Crhome does not support flash :crying:

Not too tested :fingers-crossed: and performance seems somewhat weak  , but it works 

1fbb718702078dd1897c3c1a93ea9f50  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2-FlashPlayer.raw
File Size: 694007295

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIUHkzVFZTZkoya2c/edit?usp=sharing

Please make mirrors. So the download will work well for all


----------



## perlmane (Jun 21, 2013)

*Download / streaming buffering solution*

I downloaded an app from Google Play called "BionicTCP" and ran it. It appears that it changed the buffers to be large enough to make the downloading and the streaming run faster/smoother. I am curious if  it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Hamo (Jun 21, 2013)

*jp*



botto00 said:


> Thanks to Quim-Net for the idea and a starting point
> 
> Note: Crhome does not support flash :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This only WW? 
it did not work in JP.
please also JP


----------



## skalagix (Jun 21, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Thanks to Quim-Net for the idea and a starting point
> 
> Note: Crhome does not support flash :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firefox beta recently added x86 support! Much faster and flash + HTML 5 support.

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app


----------



## zozzo (Jun 21, 2013)

Because i'm not able to fix problem with root permission i would like to roll back to the original rom...how can i do it?Any idea?

thanks in advance!!

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

For every one need to flash the original firmware there the link i take sever post before

http://uk.asus.com/Tablet/Fonepad/ASUS_Fonepad/#download


----------



## quim-net (Jun 21, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Thanks to Quim-Net for the idea and a starting point
> 
> Note: Crhome does not support flash :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hi

this afternoon when I get home, I'll download the new "raw" I understand that already included the flash, which will be easier to install for those who are not very skilled. 

thanks


----------



## steve271 (Jun 21, 2013)

zozzo said:


> Because i'm not able to fix problem with root permission i would like to roll back to the original rom...how can i do it?Any idea?
> 
> thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse




To unroot, just go to the asus.com website and download the original firmware, extract the raw file from the zip file downloaded, copy it to your SD card and then update the firmware just as as you installed the rooted firmware. (Power off, hold power + volume up for ten seconds, then volume down (FIRST) + volume up for a few seconds, use volume up and down to select "SD download" and press power to start the install).

What problem are you having that makes you want to unroot?


----------



## Strandmuluku (Jun 21, 2013)

*Flash Player*

First I want thank botto00 for your great work with rooting the device!

I was able to get flash working without flashing a new firmware, root is enough. Just follow this guide.

I'm using firefox beta as it now also supports x86 devices.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 21, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Have gone from ww root 3.2.2 to ww root 3.2.3 and mobile data is not working.  Voice and wifi is fine.  Anyone else with a similar problem?

Click to collapse



Mine still working after the update but I reverted back because I think my battery last longer on 3.2.2 than on 3.2.3.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 21, 2013)

hey botto00 can you help me in linux i mount system.img to /mnt and edit something such as add su binary x86 into bin folder and chmod 755 with chown root but when i restore to my fonepad its tell me not root i dont know why i chmod same as you !


----------



## zozzo (Jun 21, 2013)

steve271 said:


> To unroot, just go to the asus.com website and download the original firmware, extract the raw file from the zip file downloaded, copy it to your SD card and then update the firmware just as as you installed the rooted firmware. (Power off, hold power + volume up for ten seconds, then volume down (FIRST) + volume up for a few seconds, use volume up and down to select "SD download" and press power to start the install).
> 
> What problem are you having that makes you want to unroot?

Click to collapse



I have an app, for cable tv, that doesn't work with rooted device, but LBE Privacy guard and ES file Explorer that need root permission doesn't work too. So my tab have the worst of the two situation  with the original firmware i can view TV at least 

some post before i wrote the procedure i follow and the file name i flashed..i don't now why doesn't work...


----------



## pmisun (Jun 21, 2013)

*[Ac!d] Audio Engine for TFXXX. Padfone I,II, III, and Fonepad*

Hello folks,
here is quick step by step overview how to make [Ac!d] Audio Engine working on mentioned ASUS Devices.

Prerequirements:
1. Unlocked bootloader
2. Rooted
3. TWRP (or CWMR)
3. Custom Kernel (init.d support)
4. Installed any rood exploder (ES File exploder is fine)
5. Remove ALL Third app equaliser (DSP Manager, Market EQ app,...)

Steps:
1. Download universal Aroma installer for Ac!d  mediafire[DOT]com/?qahbjlhb34sbsz8 
2. Put downloaded zip on your SDCARD (or internal storage), you can create an AC!D Audio folder (will be usefull in the future)
3. Reboot in recovery (TWRP 2.5.5.0)
4. Wipe CACHE and DALVIK 
5. Flash zip file (take time to read (really easy installation with good explaination) (don't care about status 0 error showing at the end of installation just reboot)
6. open an explorer (ESS or similar) and verify if build.prop lines where added (Go to /system/ and open build.prop file look at the end of this file)
LINES (bottom):

###AC!D Sound Tweaks by R-ikfoot###
#Sony Xloud & Clearbass +
ro.semc.sound_effects_enabled=true
ro.semc.xloud.supported=true
persist.service.xloud.enable=1
ro.semc.enhance.supported=true
persist.service.enhance.enable=1
ro.semc.clearaudio.supported=true
persist.service.clearaudio.enable=1
ro.somc.dmnorm.supported=true
persist.service.dmnorm.enable=1
ro.sony.walkman.logger=1
ro.somc.clearphase.supported=true
persist.service.clearphase.enable=1
#Resampling
af.resampler.quality=255
persist.af.resampler.quality=255
#Beats Engine
htc.audio.swalt.enable=1
htc.audio.swalt.mingain=14512  

7. If not, via root exploder (ESS or similar), check the rights of build.prop, change them to 777. 
8. edit build.prop, paste the lines, save. 
9. Change back the rights of build.prop to original (just for security)
10. Reboot your device
11.  Go to setting >sound >audioeffect and choose the Equaliser you want (it will keep the one you choosed in memory)
12. Enjoy

Thanks to TEAM AC!D. All credits goes to the team.

If you find this post usefull, say click thanks please.


----------



## perlmane (Jun 21, 2013)

pmisun said:


> Hello folks,
> here is quick step by step overview how to make [Ac!d] Audio Engine working on mentioned ASUS Devices.
> 
> Prerequirements:
> ...

Click to collapse



The very first requirement negates our ability to do this. We cannot unlock the bootloader.


----------



## pmisun (Jun 21, 2013)

perlmane said:


> The very first requirement negates our ability to do this. We cannot unlock the bootloader.

Click to collapse



Is it confirmed that the Unlock tool found here:
asus[DOT]com/Tablets_Mobile/PadFone2/#support_Download_32
>>Unlock Device App: Unlock boot loader.

Is not working?
Even the support note says about Ice Cream Sandwich & 4.1, there is possibility to unlock JB 4.2x too.

Give a shot to it.


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 21, 2013)

zours said:


> I see what you mean, but I prefer to keep 2 different programs, one for each task. That's the unix way
> Anyway it won't be harder to use, I hope.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



can you help me in linux i mount system.img to /mnt and edit something such as add su binary x86 into bin folder and chmod 755 with chown root but when i restore to my fonepad its tell me not root i dont know why i chmod same as you !


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## perlmane (Jun 21, 2013)

pmisun said:


> Is it confirmed that the Unlock tool found here:
> asus[DOT]com/Tablets_Mobile/PadFone2/#support_Download_32
> >>Unlock Device App: Unlock boot loader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This chip is an Intel Atom chip. The Boot loader on this does not behave like the other ASUS Boot loaders.


----------



## zours (Jun 21, 2013)

quangnhut123 said:


> can you help me in linux i mount system.img to /mnt and edit something such as add su binary x86 into bin folder and chmod 755 with chown root but when i restore to my fonepad its tell me not root i dont know why i chmod same as you !

Click to collapse



To perform privilege escalation, you need to set the Setuid/Setgid bits. Just chmod 6755 instead of 755, and dont forget to chown root:root su.


----------



## MobiMikes (Jun 21, 2013)

A few apps I've tried.

Confirm working:

Titanium backup.
Cryptonite. (Though it asks for su each time)
Sd maid pro.
Adaway (ad-blocker)
Rescan media root

Not working:

LBE privacy guard


Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## post36 (Jun 21, 2013)

pmisun said:


> Is it confirmed that the Unlock tool found here:
> asus[DOT]com/Tablets_Mobile/PadFone2/#support_Download_32
> >>Unlock Device App: Unlock boot loader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Padfone IS NOT fonepad :angel:


----------



## perlmane (Jun 21, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I downloaded an app from Google Play called "BionicTCP" and ran it. It appears that it changed the buffers to be large enough to make the downloading and the streaming run faster/smoother. I am curious if  it is just wishful thinking.

Click to collapse



I have been using this now for a couple of days. It has made the device much better. I cannot believe how I can now watch YouTube and Netflix movies without any buffering waits. The device is now worth keeping for me.


----------



## pmisun (Jun 21, 2013)

*OMG*

Ah, so  Fonepad is different from padfone and TF series...now Ive figured it out, though that its the TF tablet without keyboard - the memo series....so sorry for Ac!d instructions guys.


----------



## skalagix (Jun 21, 2013)

Strandmuluku said:


> First I want thank botto00 for your great work with rooting the device!
> 
> I was able to get flash working without flashing a new firmware, root is enough. Just follow this guide.
> 
> I'm using firefox beta as it now also supports x86 devices.

Click to collapse



For some reason my flash will only put out sound, but no video capability. Are you using a different flash version than in the thread? I am also using Firefox beta.







perlmane said:


> I have been using this now for a couple of days. It has made the device much better. I cannot believe how I can now watch YouTube and Netflix movies without any buffering waits. The device is now worth keeping for me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for mentioning that, I also have noticed buffering issues in YouTube, where I would be forced to watch in sd Instead of hd because the buffering would stop. 
If you haven't already I would recommend trying the app SD-Booster. I have my two memory caches set to 1280 (different values tested via antutu benchmark ) and its made my device much much snappier. 

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app


----------



## botto00 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Is anyone working on a kernel and / or recovery?*

Is anyone working on a kernel and / or recovery?
I'm doing some tests but I move slow



zozzo said:


> I have an app, for cable tv, that doesn't work with rooted device, but LBE Privacy guard and ES file Explorer that need root permission doesn't work too. So my tab have the worst of the two situation  with the original firmware i can view TV at least
> 
> some post before i wrote the procedure i follow and the file name i flashed..i don't now why doesn't work...

Click to collapse



ES file explorer works fine to me


----------



## botto00 (Jun 22, 2013)

zours said:


> New try !
> The code is simpler, and should more generic. Feel free to have a look when you have time.
> For pattern checking I used "Package of SD Download" at the beginning. Also, I removed the CRC specified on the command line, it was useless.
> PS: you English is very understandable, there is no problem with it

Click to collapse



This great!! :victory:

Only one request
Could you add the options to just unpack and just repack? 
This would make it extremely useful (at least for me) 

Thanks in advance :highfive:


----------



## quangnhut123 (Jun 22, 2013)

botto00 said:


> This great!! :victory:
> 
> Only one request
> Could you add the options to just unpack and just repack?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already done it in windows with tool can you give me an email

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




zours said:


> To perform privilege escalation, you need to set the Setuid/Setgid bits. Just chmod 6755 instead of 755, and dont forget to chown root:root su.

Click to collapse



And how about the apk file we can chmod 644 right ?

I trying to chmod 6755 su
and chown root:root su
make a symlink to xbin folder

Everything still old . Nothing change still not root


----------



## devrruti (Jun 22, 2013)

Would it be possible to get some kind of permission management working? 

Like xprivacy http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2320783, or LBE, openpdroid...


----------



## zours (Jun 22, 2013)

botto00 said:


> This great!! :victory:
> 
> Only one request
> Could you add the options to just unpack and just repack?
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered using patch.sh ? it is called between unpack and repack so it may help you.
The fact is that I extract information during unpacking, so adding an option to just repack would require saving these information on disk (this is not done for the moment)


----------



## FishDip (Jun 22, 2013)

If you guys do came up with an extractor in *.exe, do release it here too, please & thank you.
I don't know how to use Linux =/ and I would like to mess around the *.raw files.


----------



## jcg1541 (Jun 23, 2013)

Eagleon8 said:


> How exactly did you import it from Taiwan?
> I have been wanting to purchase the Asian variant due to the rear camera but unable to find online stores that ship overseas.
> 
> Also there is a 1.6ghz Z2460 variant of the Fonepad on sale in Taiwan and its a bit more expensive but I read somewhere that this variant has an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Ebay is still selling it. Just search "Asus FonePad"
3 vendors list it "From Taiwan" , ranging from 334 to 399. Titanium gray color.


----------



## zsuiluj (Jun 23, 2013)

*Rooted*

First, thanks to *botto00* and rest of the members helping each other.
i just want to know, can i directly use the rooted WW.v3.2.2-2.raw over official OTA WW.v3.2.3.
any suggestion the best way before downgrading? thanks in advance...


----------



## skalagix (Jun 23, 2013)

zsuiluj said:


> First, thanks to *botto00* and rest of the members helping each other.
> i just want to know, can i directly use the rooted WW.v3.2.2-2.raw over official OTA WW.v3.2.3.
> any suggestion the best way before downgrading? thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Probably factory wipe and then flash is the only thing you can really do. If that doesn't work why not try the 3.2.3 rooted fw? 

Sent from my Asus Fonepad ME371MG using xda-developers app


----------



## jcg1541 (Jun 23, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Here I leave the link to the 3.2.3 TW version
> Not tested, but I think not will be major problem :cyclops:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIMDFMa0RENVFwajA/edit?usp=sharing
> ...

Click to collapse



This root works flawlessly for me. I am able to use CPU Master to change the cpu scaling from interactive to high performance. Browser seems to work better now.
I am also able to install BusyBox to get the "telnet" application for the "Android Terminal Emulator" for work. But, invoking telnet gets "Segmentation fault". That is likely binary incompatible problem. ARM vs Intel. 

Google movie player is not offended by this root. I am watching Life of Pi now. No problem for 5 minutes already. The opening colorful zoo scene is beautiful.

I imported my fonepad from Taiwan through an ebay seller. I use AT&T's SIM card that I signed up for samsung galaxy note with 2 year plan. I sold back the galaxy note at the 9th month into the plan for 99USD to bestbuy. The SIM card has continued to work for months and AT&T's network continues to work with this unwarranted swap.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 23, 2013)

zsuiluj said:


> First, thanks to *botto00* and rest of the members helping each other.
> i just want to know, can i directly use the rooted WW.v3.2.2-2.raw over official OTA WW.v3.2.3.
> any suggestion the best way before downgrading? thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Yes. I've done that several times already.


----------



## stevov (Jun 23, 2013)

zsuiluj said:


> First, thanks to *botto00* and rest of the members helping each other.
> i just want to know, can i directly use the rooted WW.v3.2.2-2.raw over official OTA WW.v3.2.3.
> any suggestion the best way before downgrading? thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



There is a WW 3.2.3 root link in the thread so no need to downgrade. Both work fine .


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 24, 2013)

*.*

Dear all,

Sorry to interrupt the discussion of root. I would like to ask a question about the gaming performance of fonepad.
I have used my fonepad to play some bingo apps, such as Bingo Blitz, Wild Bingo....and so forth, for a while. 
However, the performance is quite disappointing. 
The running speed while playing these kinds of games is fairly slow. 
I guessed that the problem is that these games use Flash as their application basement. 
Thus fonepad cannot optimize the processing procedure when running them.
I have tried to reboot in advance and then close all the appz before playing game but it doesn't help much. 
Does anyone know how to increase the running speed while playing bingo games? 
Thank you so much.

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## vrajit0ru (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello to all. and thanks. I've been using rooted version of 3.2.3 for some days now, and it's working great.

I think you can help me with some kind of advice. Now that i have rooted android on the fonepad, i decompiled a Samsung P3100 stock rom, and extracted from there SecPhone.apk and odex files (The phone app from samsung tablets ) and contacts app. But i put them in system/apps and delete dalvik cache and nothing happens. What i'm doing wrong here. In the final, i want to put phone app from Samsung P3100 on the fonepad because it knows landscape mode and it's better.

Thanks!


----------



## skalagix (Jun 24, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the discussion of root. I would like to ask a question about the gaming performance of fonepad.
> I have used my fonepad to play some bingo apps, such as Bingo Blitz, Wild Bingo....and so forth, for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you haven't already, consider doing all the performance upgrades people take advantage of ... plus the apps only available from having a rooted device (IE) removing bloatware from the active processes, other unnecessary applications, setting power settings to optimize performance instead of battery powery, sd-card speed boosters, etc.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+increase+android+performance


----------



## 4g92mivec (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks to  botto00 

I'm just root my fonepad ,that is awesome after rooting 
But the one of apps game killer it doesn't working at all 
I hope somebody tech me how to make it work ,thanks


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 24, 2013)

*.*



skalagix said:


> If you haven't already, consider doing all the performance upgrades people take advantage of ... plus the apps only available from having a rooted device (IE) removing bloatware from the active processes, other unnecessary applications, setting power settings to optimize performance instead of battery powery, sd-card speed boosters, etc.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+increase+android+performance

Click to collapse



Thank you for your comments. I have tried turning off power saving option and it do help a bit. However, when there are more animation items showing in the game, the motion turns to slow again. 
I will try to turn off some more gadgets in home page and try the game again.
:good:
By the way, I don't have bloatware app in my fonepad. Perhaps they provide some other useless apps in my region. :laugh:
I did freeze the them all. Some of them are uninstalled as well.:victory:


----------



## perlmane (Jun 24, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> Thank you for your comments. I have tried turning off power saving option and it do help a bit. However, when there are more animation items showing in the game, the motion turns to slow again.
> I will try to turn off some more gadgets in home page and try the game again.
> :good:
> By the way, I don't have bloatware app in my fonepad. Perhaps they provide some other useless apps in my region. :laugh:
> I did freeze the them all. Some of them are uninstalled as well.:victory:

Click to collapse



This device is on the low end of the performance curve so anything you can do to stop things from running will help. If you are using the network for interactive game play, try downloading the "BionicTCP" app from the Google Play Store and run it. It will make an amazing difference.


----------



## l4m3 (Jun 24, 2013)

vrajit0ru said:


> Hello to all. and thanks. I've been using rooted version of 3.2.3 for some days now, and it's working great.
> 
> I think you can help me with some kind of advice. Now that i have rooted android on the fonepad, i decompiled a Samsung P3100 stock rom, and extracted from there SecPhone.apk and odex files (The phone app from samsung tablets ) and contacts app. But i put them in system/apps and delete dalvik cache and nothing happens. What i'm doing wrong here. In the final, i want to put phone app from Samsung P3100 on the fonepad because it knows landscape mode and it's better.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



This Is not possible.
Samsung apps can only work on Samsung firmware due to the framework.
You can use apps from play store.
Go dialer for example.

Cheers!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## f4vr (Jun 25, 2013)

perlmane said:


> This device is on the low end of the performance curve so anything you can do to stop things from running will help. If you are using the network for interactive game play, try downloading the "BionicTCP" app from the Google Play Store and run it. It will make an amazing difference.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you have to do that everytime you restart the device.  The network tweaks that the BionicTCP does are included on this build.prop tweaks.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258142


----------



## perlmane (Jun 25, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Unfortunately you have to do that everytime you restart the device.  The network tweaks that the BionicTCP does are included on this build.prop tweaks.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258142

Click to collapse



Yes, but it is worth it.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 25, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Yes, but it is worth it.

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm just suggesting a better way.  Bionic TCP is just modfying the buffer of network connections which is included on the link that I posted.  When you use build.prop tweaks, you don't need to run an application and apply the tweak everytime you restart because the tweaks on the build.prop is applied automatically after the phone boots.  There are also other tweaks included that can optimize the performance of your phone.  I suggest you try it first.


----------



## xda163fm (Jun 25, 2013)

Off topic but is anyone having issues with the micro sd card disappearing?  I had an old 2gb card and it seemed fine but updated to a 16gb sandisk ultra and it seems to randomly disappear and a reboot is needed for it to reappear?  It disappeared after approximately 2 hours and perhaps 3 or 4 screen time outs.


----------



## zan5hin (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I have just logged in to find that my fonepad can now be rooted.  I recently moved from iOS so I am lacking some knowledge.  What is the best way to backup my device so I can quickly get it back to it's current condition, but with the root?

Also, is there anything I can now do to improve the performance of the camera?  I find the camera is absolutely disgraceful - it cannot even focus correctly on a business card, which makes it worse than the camera in my old iphone 3GS.  This is incredibly disappointing for me, not being able to quickly snap a photo of a document.

Thanks


----------



## L0cutus (Jun 25, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Off topic but is anyone having issues with the micro sd card disappearing?  I had an old 2gb card and it seemed fine but updated to a 16gb sandisk ultra and it seems to randomly disappear and a reboot is needed for it to reappear?  It disappeared after approximately 2 hours and perhaps 3 or 4 screen time outs.

Click to collapse



Yes it doesn't like many microsd models 
For now i'm with a Lexar 32gb class 10 without problems, BUT my new samsung 32gb class 10 disappears randomly...


----------



## perlmane (Jun 25, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Yes, I'm just suggesting a better way.  Bionic TCP is just modfying the buffer of network connections which is included on the link that I posted.  When you use build.prop tweaks, you don't need to run an application and apply the tweak everytime you restart because the tweaks on the build.prop is applied automatically after the phone boots.  There are also other tweaks included that can optimize the performance of your phone.  I suggest you try it first.

Click to collapse



I agree with you, but for those who are do not want to edit files, which of course is the best way, using the software installer after each reboot is a viable option. Your suggestion is clearly the best. Thank you for it.

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




L0cutus said:


> Yes it doesn't like many microsd models
> For now i'm with a Lexar 32gb class 10 without problems, BUT my new samsung 32gb class 10 disappears randomly...

Click to collapse



I use the Sandisk 64GB. It works flawlessly from within the operating system, but the Bootloader does not see it. I use a Sandisk 16GB when I need to have the Bootloader see it.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 25, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Off topic but is anyone having issues with the micro sd card disappearing?  I had an old 2gb card and it seemed fine but updated to a 16gb sandisk ultra and it seems to randomly disappear and a reboot is needed for it to reappear?  It disappeared after approximately 2 hours and perhaps 3 or 4 screen time outs.

Click to collapse



I also have that problem before and after doing some research it was my memory card's fault.  Sandisk had problems on some of the memory cards they manufactured from 2012- 2013 and they admit it.  Even samsung was affected by the faulty memory cards, only different behavior.  On S3, the card doesn't disappear but it causes a huge battery drain while on our fonepad, you need to reinsert it on the slot.  I confirmed it by using my old Kingston SD card.  I repeat, some memory cards of Sandisk and not all.  To be sure, just don't buy a Sandisk memory card manufactured between 2012 and 2013 or switch to a different brand.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 25, 2013)

New firmware update. Any noticeable changes?


----------



## L0cutus (Jun 25, 2013)

f4vr said:


> New firmware update. Any noticeable changes?

Click to collapse



not here (for now)


----------



## botto00 (Jun 25, 2013)

f4vr said:


> New firmware update. Any noticeable changes?

Click to collapse



Some progress with the kernel and recovery.
Although slow, but now that my fonepad has died during my last test :crying: (working on revive it  )


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jun 26, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Some progress with the kernel and recovery.
> Although slow, but now that my fonepad has died during my last test :crying: (working on revive it  )

Click to collapse



Hi botto00,
Sorry to hear that, I read a thread in Taiwan forum regarding the modification after rooted.
That user said we suppose not to uninstall any of their preinstalled useless apps. The maximum we can do is freezing them because the machine will check the integrity of your current rom. If the system found any incomplete parts, the firmware would not work.
Did you encounter the same problem as stated by that user?
I tried to ask him/her how to solve this problem but the person hasn't replied me yet.
I hope you could fix your device soon. 

Cheers,
Lawrence

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------




f4vr said:


> Unfortunately you have to do that everytime you restart the device.  The network tweaks that the BionicTCP does are included on this build.prop tweaks.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258142

Click to collapse



Hi f4vr,

Thank you for showing me this bulid.prop settings.
Do you know how to edit build.prop quickly?
I tried to modify it with root explorer but it was really hard to use. In addition, I don't want to key-in all the setting again on fonepad.
Is there any easy way to copy the whole setting into build.prop?

I did copy the build.prop to my computer and then open it with notepad.exe. However, it show some strange squares after each line and the are all jam together. 

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## botto00 (Jun 26, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> Hi botto00,
> Sorry to hear that, I read a thread in Taiwan forum regarding the modification after rooted.
> That user said we suppose not to uninstall any of their preinstalled useless apps. The maximum we can do is freezing them because the machine will check the integrity of your current rom. If the system found any incomplete parts, the firmware would not work.
> Did you encounter the same problem as stated by that user?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dinhhai (Jun 26, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> Hi botto00,
> Sorry to hear that, I read a thread in Taiwan forum regarding the modification after rooted.
> That user said we suppose not to uninstall any of their preinstalled useless apps. The maximum we can do is freezing them because the machine will check the integrity of your current rom. If the system found any incomplete parts, the firmware would not work.
> Did you encounter the same problem as stated by that user?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, we can delete system apps by Root Explorer after root


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## f4vr (Jun 26, 2013)

lawrence8888 said:


> Hi botto00,
> Sorry to hear that, I read a thread in Taiwan forum regarding the modification after rooted.
> That user said we suppose not to uninstall any of their preinstalled useless apps. The maximum we can do is freezing them because the machine will check the integrity of your current rom. If the system found any incomplete parts, the firmware would not work.
> Did you encounter the same problem as stated by that user?
> ...

Click to collapse



The fastest way is to edit the file on your computer.  You'll only need to do it once anyway.  The file is saved as unix encoding that's why the file is not showing properly in the notepad.  Use a file editor like Notepad++ that supports multiple encoding. And about the uninstalling of preinstalled useless apps.  I've already done that and didn't encounter any problems so far.

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




botto00 said:


> Some progress with the kernel and recovery.
> Although slow, but now that my fonepad has died during my last test :crying: (working on revive it  )

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update.  Too bad man.  Hope you can fix it sooner.


----------



## quim-net (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

also be used (recommended) TITANIUM BACKUP first thing in doubt to uninstall an app (app Asus or not) is freeze, after a reasonable time if there are no complications observed in the device definitely proceed to uninstall the app


Regards

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## skalagix (Jun 26, 2013)

> Hi f4vr,
> 
> Thank you for showing me this bulid.prop settings.
> Do you know how to edit build.prop quickly?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wordpad works fine as well. Be sure to not include any settings incompatible with the fonepad, I accidentally got into a bootloop from some tweak for build.prop and the only solution was to reinstall a FW. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## wolki7 (Jun 26, 2013)

DeDua said:


> Someone asked about headphones, fonepad can't use mic with them. ;(

Click to collapse



Actually that's not true, you can easily use a normal headset with microphone, don't have to go with BT.
Don't always believe what the specs say 

On a sidenote regarding tuning:
- the net.tcp.buffersize.wifi settings didn't do anything for me, the speedof.me html5 test over wifi didn't do any better with that tweak.
- Antutu cpu master doesn't seem to be useful either, I think the intelligent energy saving from asus is quite efficient (puts the fonepad into deep sleep when screen is off etc.)

All in all: great device, I'm very happy with it :good: :good: :good:


----------



## perlmane (Jun 26, 2013)

wolki7 said:


> Actually that's not true, you can easily use a normal headset with microphone, don't have to go with BT.
> Don't always believe what the specs say

Click to collapse



I agree. I use my headphones all the time on the Fonepad with no restrictions.


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 26, 2013)

*Important*

Any One Found A Way To Move App 2 SD ?


----------



## devrruti (Jun 26, 2013)

What kind of earphones with mic should I search for?  
IPhone compatible ones,  Samsung compatible....? 

All I know is that there are different kinds,  and the ones with mic from Sony, don't work


----------



## wolki7 (Jun 26, 2013)

devrruti said:


> What kind of earphones with mic should I search for?
> IPhone compatible ones,  Samsung compatible....?
> 
> All I know is that there are different kinds,  and the ones with mic from Sony, don't work

Click to collapse



I use some stock ones from a Motorola Defy+, these should be iPhone compatible.
Cheers


----------



## perlmane (Jun 26, 2013)

devrruti said:


> What kind of earphones with mic should I search for?
> IPhone compatible ones,  Samsung compatible....?
> 
> All I know is that there are different kinds,  and the ones with mic from Sony, don't work

Click to collapse



Any "iPhone" or "Samsung Galaxy" compatible headphones should work. I use "Call of Duty" and they work great.


----------



## post36 (Jun 26, 2013)

adding :

net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960

(without the spaces) to build.prop causes bootloop here


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

post36 said:


> adding :
> 
> net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this and it works great for me:

# Net Speed Tweaks
net.tcp.buffersize.default=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.hspa=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.lte=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.hspda=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152


----------



## hamid novin (Jun 27, 2013)

*Help*

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad ME137MG 32 gig android 4.1.2 which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information on the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the Fonepad or do i have to wait for
a special root.only i want send APK from Bluetooth.


Thank you


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

hamid novin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad ME137MG 32 gig android 4.1.2 which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information on the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



What ROM is it running?


----------



## skalagix (Jun 27, 2013)

post36 said:


> adding :
> 
> net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> ...

Click to collapse



Those values+more works for me. Be sure to set file permissions correctly. If you can't get it right over adb, use a free app that specifically edits build.prop 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app



hamid novin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad ME137MG 32 gig android 4.1.2 which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information on the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Assuming your Fonepad is the 1.6ghz variant,  see if your running the same firmware as the 1.2 version.  If you are, you can read through this thread for more information on a modified fw with root.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## f4vr (Jun 27, 2013)

wolki7 said:


> Actually that's not true, you can easily use a normal headset with microphone, don't have to go with BT.
> Don't always believe what the specs say
> 
> On a sidenote regarding tuning:
> ...

Click to collapse



But what is annoying to me is when I'm watching youtube and I'm using my earphones, I have to remove it when I got a call cause the mic is muted when it's plugged in.  As you can say we can use headset with mic but I don't want to use it when watching youtube since my earphone sounds better than any headset (unless it's expensive) and have to remove it everytime I got a call when it's already plugged on my ear.


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

f4vr said:


> But what is annoying to me is when I'm watching youtube and I'm using my earphones, I have to remove it when I got a call cause the mic is muted when it's plugged in.  As you can say we can use headset with mic but I don't want to use it when watching youtube since my earphone sounds better than any headset (unless it's expensive) and have to remove it everytime I got a call when it's already plugged on my ear.

Click to collapse



I do not have any of those problems.


----------



## acquydepchai (Jun 27, 2013)

My fonepad is running 3.2.3 WW version (I have already upgrade from 3.2.2 via OTA).
Please guide me how to root my device or how to downgrade from 3.2.3 to 3.2.2.
Thanks!


P/S: I have known the failed reason: I put ROM file in a folder on SDCard. The ROM file need to be placed at root folder.
Thank for this help.


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

acquydepchai said:


> My fonepad is running 3.2.3 WW version (I have already upgrade from 3.2.2 via OTA).
> Please guide me how to root my device or how to downgrade from 3.2.3 to 3.2.2.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What size is your SD card?


----------



## f4vr (Jun 27, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I do not have any of those problems.

Click to collapse



You can use your earphone or anything without a mic on a voice call?


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

f4vr said:


> You can use your earphone or anything without a mic on a voice call?

Click to collapse



I can listen to Netflix with a headset and then, if the phone rings, I can listen and talk on the phone with the same headset. Is this what you mean or am I missing something?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## f4vr (Jun 27, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I can listen to Netflix with a headset and then, if the phone rings, I can listen and talk on the phone with the same headset. Is this what you mean or am I missing something?

Click to collapse



No. I know the headset is working. What I'm talking about is an ordinary earphone or headphone. The one that doesn't have a mic. Any earphone or headphone that has a mic is a headset. I'm not talking about the headset.


----------



## post36 (Jun 27, 2013)

perlmane said:


> I have this and it works great for me:
> 
> # Net Speed Tweaks
> net.tcp.buffersize.default=524288,1048576,2097152,524288,1048576,2097152
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx, does work now, somehow directly edeting with es file explorer did the trick. While copying to pc and editing then did not work (probably human error )


----------



## perlmane (Jun 27, 2013)

post36 said:


> Thnx, does work now, somehow directly edeting with es file explorer did the trick. While copying to pc and editing then did not work

Click to collapse



LOL. For me, I edited the file on the PC then copied it to the right place. Either way, I am glad it is working for you.


----------



## post36 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Safe to delete apps*

Trying to make a safe to delete app list and working build.prop tweaks, but still many guesses. Any suggestions are welcome.


*safe to delete list:*

http://pastebin.com/nmqJLqu2


*build.prop tweaks list* (only buffersize for now) but if anyone know working(!) tweaks ill add them.

http://pastebin.com/ihcdNfj4


----------



## esok (Jun 27, 2013)

This is fantastic.  Much praise to botto00!!!

Can the ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.2-2.raw be updated to the latest version of ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.3-2?

Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## quim-net (Jun 27, 2013)

post36 said:


> Trying to make a safe to delete app list and working build.prop tweaks, but still many guesses. Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> 
> *safe to delete list:*
> ...

Click to collapse





hi

since the first days of having my fonepad, and perform the root, install a much needed android apk, titanuim BACKUP Pro, to freeze for several days most applications that appear on the first list (pleasantly surprised) and I confirm that my fonepad work properly and agile, most of these apk are filling a hindrance, so no problem to recover more space in memory, if it helps, I have backup each uninstalled apk

thank you very much for the links

regards


----------



## botto00 (Jun 27, 2013)

*My fonepad returned from the dead*

Good news (at least for me)
My tablet is back to life

Using an application of intel for Medfield platform can flash radio / ifwi / dnx firmwares

After ...

Turning the tablet with the reset pressed and "vol +" also starts the backup droidboot (apparently like the other)
From this via fastboot reinstall the boot

and from this could undo the remaining changes that i do

The good thing is that I learned that it is relatively easy to recover the tablet


With the tablet alive again hope to advance something more


----------



## mangkook (Jun 28, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Good news (at least for me)
> My tablet is back to life
> 
> Using an application of intel for Medfield platform can flash radio / ifwi / dnx firmwares
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that's good to know.. No risk of brick for fonepad user in the future then? 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## botto00 (Jun 28, 2013)

mangkook said:


> Wow that's good to know.. No risk of brick for fonepad user in the future then?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



At least not for doing what I did :angel:


----------



## MobiMikes (Jun 28, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Good news (at least for me)
> My tablet is back to life

Click to collapse



That's great! I'm really happy for you 


Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## esok (Jun 28, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Good news (at least for me)
> My tablet is back to life
> 
> Using an application of intel for Medfield platform can flash radio / ifwi / dnx firmwares
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a link to the Intel application for Medfield?


----------



## daniele.bonfiglio (Jun 28, 2013)

f4vr said:


> No. I know the headset is working. What I'm talking about is an ordinary earphone or headphone. The one that doesn't have a mic. Any earphone or headphone that has a mic is a headset. I'm not talking about the headset.

Click to collapse



hi, I'm also interested in this because I would like to make phone calls by using the device microphone and Bose headphones without a Mic: is this possible?


----------



## jcg1541 (Jun 28, 2013)

zan5hin said:


> Hi, I have just logged in to find that my fonepad can now be rooted.  I recently moved from iOS so I am lacking some knowledge.  What is the best way to backup my device so I can quickly get it back to it's current condition, but with the root?
> 
> Also, is there anything I can now do to improve the performance of the camera?  I find the camera is absolutely disgraceful - it cannot even focus correctly on a business card, which makes it worse than the camera in my old iphone 3GS.  This is incredibly disappointing for me, not being able to quickly snap a photo of a document.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I think you need to tap the view window to make it focus on the point. It will encircle the focus point with a white rim. 
I was shocked at first by the failed, blurred close shot, too. It took me a while to figure out what I missed. After you get used to the guided focus, you may actually like it better.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 28, 2013)

daniele.bonfiglio said:


> hi, I'm also interested in this because I would like to make phone calls by using the device microphone and Bose headphones without a Mic: is this possible?

Click to collapse



I'm also looking for a way.  It's really annoying since I can do that on my previous phones.


----------



## post36 (Jun 28, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> since the first days of having my fonepad, and perform the root, install a much needed android apk, titanuim BACKUP Pro, to freeze for several days most applications that appear on the first list (pleasantly surprised) and I confirm that my fonepad work properly and agile, most of these apk are filling a hindrance, so no problem to recover more space in memory, if it helps, I have backup each uninstalled apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx, would like that, do you have the widi, hdmi and tag 1.1 services also uninstalled? They look intresting, but are pretty useless because not suppored by device?


----------



## esok (Jun 28, 2013)

Was experimenting and came across something interesting.

It appears you can get root from ADB by installing the Intel Android Drivers.  These are different drivers from the ASUS USB drivers.

When you turn the ASUS Fonepad off, BUT still have it plugged to the computer with the USB cable, the Intel Android drivers will load.  You can then connect via ADB.

Note: It must be turned off all the way, NOT rebooted into the bootloader (by the way, my ASUS Fonepad has the locked bootloader).  You will see the picture for battery charging.

I discovered this accidentally when using a Windows XP computer and playing with my new Fonepad.  I would like somebody else to verify this, because I had loaded some other drivers too.


*1*. Installing the Intel Android Drivers

//software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-usb-driver-for-android-devices

intelandroiddrvsetup1.1.5.zip

*2*. You will of course need to make sure you have the Android SDK

//developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

adt-bundle-windows-x86-20130522.zip (windows)

*3*. After install, find the folder SDK and then platform-tools under, it has ADB.  Run ADB under CMD line (windows)-

C:\>cd C:\(folder where you installed SDK)\sdk\platform-tools

C:\(folder where you installed SDK)\sdk\platform-tools

*4*. Type the following

adb devices (Note- this will confirm the ASUS device is attached)

List of devices attached
MedfieldXXXXXXXXX        device

adb root (confirm if this command works for you)


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jun 28, 2013)

f4vr said:


> I'm also looking for a way.  It's really annoying since I can do that on my previous phones.

Click to collapse



When I am at my office desk I turn off Bluethooh and I plug my old sony walkman mini headphones without a MIC and I am able to make my phone calls using device Mic.
It seems that my Fonepad work best if I use integrated device Mic in hands free mode (with or without the headphones). If I turn off hands free function and use the Fonepad like a regular phone (to my ear) the other person hear me worst (they say to me...).
Sorry for bad English.

Bye!

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




esok said:


> Was experimenting and came across something interesting.
> 
> *4*. Type the following
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



adb device lists my device even if it is switched off (big battery animation displayed)
adb root give me no message and no errors, i don't know if it is what you mean, but I am alreadyn using the botto00 WW rooted firmware.
I give a try with the stock firmware as soon as I can reflash my tablet, but even if it is switched off it seems to answer to adb commands

Bye!


----------



## quim-net (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi

sony handsfree, BT and classic, are working without problems. plus I can also use the headset to listen to classical music to talk through the microphone fonepad





Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## esok (Jun 28, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> adb device lists my device even if it is switched off (big battery animation displayed)
> adb root give me no message and no errors, i don't know if it is what you mean, but I am alreadyn using the botto00 WW rooted firmware.
> I give a try with the stock firmware as soon as I can reflash my tablet, but even if it is switched off it seems to answer to adb commands
> 
> Bye!

Click to collapse




Thats very Good.  I had loaded several drivers and wasn't keeping track like your supposed to, so had to make sure.

From this point there are several ADB Root exploits that we all can try.  If you find a good one, please let us all know.

This could bypass the locked bootloader issue and offer many more options for our Fonepad.

Cheers


----------



## Henschel (Jun 28, 2013)

*sidewast convinceth*



esok said:


> 3.2.3 WW Rooted + Busybox X86 + Flash Player X86
> 
> Thanks to Quim-Net for the idea and a starting point
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a question: what is the difference between this file and if I'll install flash player manually?
Flahs works only for YouTube (if installed manually), for some sites it doesn't work at all
So preinstalled Flash player will help me or not?

Small update: few minutes ago I tried to install - got message: cant mount to SD card...


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jun 28, 2013)

esok said:


> Thats very Good.  I had loaded several drivers and wasn't keeping track like your supposed to, so had to make sure.
> 
> From this point there are several ADB Root exploits that we all can try.  If you find a good one, please let us all know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is not a completely virgin PC from that point of view. I never installed an Asus Android Drivers in this PC, but I have all driver related to LG Optimus 2x (kdz, smartflash, nvflash, etc...) and obviously Android SDK.
Never installed anything for Android x86 and never installed any driver for Fonepad in this PC. This Intel Driver is the first driver I have installed for my Fonepad.


----------



## esok (Jun 28, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> This is not a completely virgin PC from that point of view. I never installed an Asus Android Drivers in this PC, but I have all driver related to LG Optimus 2x (kdz, smartflash, nvflash, etc...) and obviously Android SDK.
> Never installed anything for Android x86 and never installed any driver for Fonepad in this PC. This Intel Driver is the first driver I have installed for my Fonepad.

Click to collapse



Actually, that's a good thing.  This verifies that it's the Intel Android drivers that are allowing you to go to ADB Root when the Fonepad is turned off, but still connected by the USB cable.

Cheers


----------



## rfrazier (Jun 28, 2013)

GPS seems to have stopped working on my Fonepad after installing the ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw.   I have been playing around with freezing some apps, so that may have been the cause (although I've been unfreezing them to see whether it was).  Can anyone tell me whether this problem is particular to me?

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## perlmane (Jun 28, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> GPS seems to have stopped working on my Fonepad after installing the ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw.   I have been playing around with freezing some apps, so that may have been the cause (although I've been unfreezing them to see whether it was).  Can anyone tell me whether this problem is particular to me?
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Try reflashing it to see if it works.


----------



## rfrazier (Jun 28, 2013)

perlmane said:


> Try reflashing it to see if it works.

Click to collapse



Eli, that sorted it.  Very kind of you.  One wonders what goes on when it doesn't "take" the first time.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## perlmane (Jun 28, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> Eli, that sorted it.  Very kind of you.  One wonders what goes on when it doesn't "take" the first time.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Glad it worked. Enjoy the results...


----------



## esok (Jun 29, 2013)

I have root (all praise the Botto00), but I'm still having problems with move2sd applications.  Even that they have superuser permission and say they have moved the application to the SD card (which file manager can see), they don't get moved.

One of my main reasons for wanting root is to specifically resolve this memory issue.

Anybody know a solution for this or are also dealing with this issue?


----------



## P30online (Jun 29, 2013)

esok said:


> I have root (all praise the Botto00), but I'm still having problems with move2sd applications.  Even that they have superuser permission and say they have moved the application to the SD card (which file manager can see), they don't get moved.
> 
> One of my main reasons for wanting root is to specifically resolve this memory issue.
> 
> Anybody know a solution for this or are also dealing with this issue?

Click to collapse



i've found an app that could solve this problem but i still have to figure out how to use it on fonepad.

search this in playstore : Root External 2 Internal SD

please let me know if you could make it work:


----------



## russel51 (Jun 29, 2013)

Firefox Beta for x86 android is officialy out on play store, pretty good, slightly faster than nightlies.


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jun 29, 2013)

*Important*



P30online said:


> i've found an app that could solve this problem but i still have to figure out how to use it on fonepad.
> 
> search this in playstore : Root External 2 Internal SD
> 
> please let me know if you could make it work:

Click to collapse



I've Tried It With No Luck 
This Is The most Function I Need From Root >> Move App 2 SD
It Seems That There Is No One Know How To Make This


----------



## rfrazier (Jun 29, 2013)

Now that I'm confident that the Fonepad is working well with root (thanks again, botto00) the next task is to get an ssh server running.  Since most of the app packages for sshd use dropbear compiled for arm, I take it that the way forward is to compile dropbear for x86 (static) with changes/patches to take account of the non-standard places that Android stashes files, then use a scripting app (e.g., gscript) to start/stop it.  

Alternatively, if there is a fair wind blowing my direction, someone here might know of someone who has already done this. 

Any suggestions on either alternative?

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## skalagix (Jun 30, 2013)

Amr Nasser said:


> I've Tried It With No Luck
> This Is The most Function I Need From Root >> Move App 2 SD
> It Seems That There Is No One Know How To Make This

Click to collapse




http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-save-app-and-game-data-in-external-memory-sd-card-on-android/

This thingy? Or that thingy.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ofmk_ySWiY

? ? ?


----------



## esok (Jun 30, 2013)

Another possibility is Mounts2SD

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1342387

It's also in the play store.

FolderMount looks good- 

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192122

But FolderMount is data and obb only.  However it seems a bit more polished than Mounts2SD and is being more actively developed.

Looking and testing more...


Sent from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## f4vr (Jun 30, 2013)

russel51 said:


> Firefox Beta for x86 android is officialy out on play store, pretty good, slightly faster than nightlies.

Click to collapse



What are the things that you like on firefox that the chrome or android browsers are lacking?  I'm just curious because a lot of users are waiting for firefox support.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




TheyKilledKenny said:


> When I am at my office desk I turn off Bluethooh and I plug my old sony walkman mini headphones without a MIC and I am able to make my phone calls using device Mic.
> It seems that my Fonepad work best if I use integrated device Mic in hands free mode (with or without the headphones). If I turn off hands free function and use the Fonepad like a regular phone (to my ear) the other person hear me worst (they say to me...).
> Sorry for bad English.

Click to collapse



Maybe there are customization on the wiring of your headphones.  Don't know also.


----------



## rfrazier (Jun 30, 2013)

f4vr said:


> What are the things that you like on firefox that the chrome or android browsers are lacking?  I'm just curious because a lot of users are waiting for firefox support.

Click to collapse



Extensions, I would imagine.  In particular, privacy extensions.  I've never regularly used Chrome, having used Firefox since it was Phoenix, but Firefox has always been known for having lots of extensions.  On the privacy side, it has extensions like noscript and self-destructing cookies (new and really nifty).  The Chrome ones similar to these, from what I understand, pale in comparison, which isn't surprising since the development of Chrome is spearheaded by a privacy disliking advertising company (Google).

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## f4vr (Jun 30, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> Extensions, I would imagine.  In particular, privacy extensions.  I've never used regularly used Chrome, having used Firefox since it was Phoenix, but it has always been known for having lots of extensions.  On the privacy side, it has extensions like noscript and self-destructing cookies (new and really, nifty).  The Chrome ones similar to these, from what I understand, pale in comparison, which isn't surprising since the development of Chrome is spearheaded by a privacy disliking advertising company (Google).
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



For my desktop computer, I use Palemoon (based on firefox) because Chrome consumes a lot of memory.  There are two things I like with chrome (or any android browser that uses webkit), most of the site are optimized for Chrome and the webpage preloading.  Webpage preloading is not an issue on my computer because I have an extension for that (SpeedDNS, PC firefox users can check it out).  But for mobile, that extension doesn't have an alternative.  For javascript speed, the difference between chrome and firefox are not that noticeable anymore.  But the loading of page where the preloading helps is very noticeable.  That's the only thing that is stopping me from changing my browser on my mobile.  I'm using dolphin by the way because it's much smoother than chrome and also has a webpage preloading.


----------



## russel51 (Jun 30, 2013)

f4vr said:


> What are the things that you like on firefox that the chrome or android browsers are lacking?  I'm just curious because a lot of users are waiting for firefox support.

Click to collapse



Basically I like Firefox most than Chrome on PC, that leads to have a useful integration with sync and Firefox for android, so i can have all the devices connected simultaneously with bookmarks, history, addons,... . I'm not saying that Chrome is a bad browser, it is just a matter of feeling.
The same thing can be done with Chrome, but as I said I prefere Firefox for desktop, so that's it.


----------



## f4vr (Jun 30, 2013)

russel51 said:


> Basically I like Firefox most than Chrome on PC, that leads to have a useful integration with sync and Firefox for android, so i can have all the devices connected simultaneously with bookmarks, history, addons,... . I'm not saying that Chrome is a bad browser, it is just a matter of feeling.
> The same thing can be done with Chrome, but as I said I prefere Firefox for desktop, so that's it.

Click to collapse



Like I said on my reply I'm also using firefox on PC.  Actually it's Palemoon but it is based on Firefox.  I will prefer firefox on my mobile if only there's a way to preload webpages.  And I just tested the beta of firefox, there's a delay on loading and rendering of pages.  But I'll keep watching it's progress.  On my PC, firefox is still my 1st choice.


----------



## wdu (Jun 30, 2013)

Really appreciate all the gurus in this forum to make this root possible. As a user that have to use CN version of the epad, we are very out of luck that all the major google services are not in the ROM. Wonder if there are are any guru in this thread that can help to patch a firmware that would do the following:

A. Build a Fake CN firmware, with WW firmware inside that we can flash our CN epad and enjoy the Google Play and other services.

Maybe it is difficult or not possible without unlock the boot loader.. I am just checking to see if there are anyone that would have more ideas on this.


----------



## rfrazier (Jun 30, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Like I said on my reply I'm also using firefox on PC.  Actually it's Palemoon but it is based on Firefox.  I will prefer firefox on my mobile if only there's a way to preload webpages.  And I just tested the beta of firefox, there's a delay on loading and rendering of pages.  But I'll keep watching it's progress.  On my PC, firefox is still my 1st choice.

Click to collapse



I've not looked at preloading carefully, but on first glance it looks like it might increase bandwidth use signifancantly, and, amusingly, not only does Google get to keep track of every page that you've looked at, but also every page you've thought of looking at.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## f4vr (Jun 30, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> I've not looked at preloading carefully, but on first glance it looks like it might increase bandwidth use signifancantly, and, amusingly, not only does Google get to keep track of every page that you've looked at, but also every page you've thought of looking at.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Yup. You're right about that. Doesn't matter to me as long as I can browse faster.


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jul 1, 2013)

f4vr said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> Maybe there are customization on the wiring of your headphones.  Don't know also.

Click to collapse



No wire customization in the Sony earphone, it is a normal, standard earphone that can work with every mp3/cd/walkman/etc.
To double check it, I tried with another standard headphone with a 3,5mm jack and is working ok.
Be sure that the jack you are using have only 2 cirlce lines and 3 metal section.
The earphone with 3 circle a 4 metal section is for special commands(a push button or volume regulation) like the one posted by quim-net in this post.
I am using the very standard jack with 2 circle and 3 metal contact 
To be sure I was able to explain myself, I am using Fonepad Mic, not earphone mic (that is not present). I can make phone call, listen to multimedia contents, etc.
I'm sorry for my English, I hope I can express myself well.

We really need a Fonepad section, but administrators do not seem to be agreed


----------



## f4vr (Jul 1, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> No wire customization in the Sony earphone, it is a normal, standard earphone that can work with every mp3/cd/walkman/etc.
> To double check it, I tried with another standard headphone with a 3,5mm jack and is working ok.
> Be sure that the jack you are using have only 2 cirlce lines and 3 metal section.
> The earphone with 3 circle a 4 metal section is for special commands(a push button or volume regulation) like the one posted by quim-net in this post.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I also have that. Don't know why it behaves differently. Guess we'll never know.


----------



## hamid novin (Jul 2, 2013)

*root general for asus fonepad ME371MG*

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information on the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the Fonepad or do i have to wait for
a special root.


Thank you

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




perlmane said:


> What ROM is it running?

Click to collapse



Hi, Tablet Fonepad model ME371MG Model number K004 Android version 4.1.2 Kernel version 3.0.34 Build number WW v3.2.3- 20130603
please help how to root it general root. thanks


----------



## RobPitt (Jul 2, 2013)

Does this get you root?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## agip6605 (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't be lazy..try read this thread at 1st page to 50..and you will found root method..

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skalagix (Jul 2, 2013)

hamid novin said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information on the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes please read this thread before posting your question, you obviously did not look on the internet for information otherwise you would have found your answer. For our root, you need to recognize which Regional SKU your Fonepad is running. Typical root methods do not work on this x86 device, so someone created modified rooted firmware. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## toxicdog (Jul 2, 2013)

Can you guys help me?

I've installed the latest rooted system from this topic, but I've got a terrible battery leak, about 50% in 6 hours in standby mode.
Tried everything, factory reset multiple times, disabling all asus software, killing apps before turning off, but nothing helped.

Is this normal with the rooted rom?

Edit: installed an app to check the wakelocks but there was no solution yet. also, nothing uses more that 1% CPU.


----------



## esok (Jul 2, 2013)

Check out a program callled 2X Battery by Sam Lu.  Make sure it's from Sam, because there is a whole bunch of copycat programs that don't work.

2X Battery will extend the life of your battery and adjust configuration settings as needed.

The next problem is having too many programs running, which are sucking up RAM or are constantly trying to communicate out to the Internet.  Sam's program helps control how frequently programs try to access the Internet, but you can help the situation too.

Ultimate Backup and Titanium Pro will let you freeze programs.

Android Assistant has a tool called Startup Manager.  It can stop many (but not all) programs that you don't want sucking up RAM and Internet resources from starting up until you specifically press them.

Try this out and see how it works.


----------



## skalagix (Jul 2, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Can you guys help me?
> 
> I've installed the latest rooted system from this topic, but I've got a terrible battery leak, about 50% in 6 hours in standby mode.
> Tried everything, factory reset multiple times, disabling all asus software, killing apps before turning off, but nothing helped.
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have somehow reset the "memory " of your lithium battery. Hard to really explain but try letting your device completely empty to reset and do a full charge. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## toxicdog (Jul 2, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Can you guys help me?
> 
> I've installed the latest rooted system from this topic, but I've got a terrible battery leak, about 50% in 6 hours in standby mode.
> Tried everything, factory reset multiple times, disabling all asus software, killing apps before turning off, but nothing helped.
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, It was not the rooted ROM's problem. I've flashed back the original untouched system from asus.com, and made a factory reset. Haven't installed any application, everything is stock, and it still leaks bad, about 4-5% every 30 minutes. 

Strange thing is, it's brand new, not even a week old. I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was all right in the first two days, with absolutely 0% battery loss in 3 hours of standby mode.

Maybe the battery is not out of its 3-charge-cycle period, but I don't think it is connected anyhow.
My friend's got the same device from the same shipment, same day, and his asus is perfectly fine.


----------



## mcfisch (Jul 2, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Strange thing is, it's brand new, not even a week old

Click to collapse



Honestly? Return it! Tell them that the factory reset didn't help and that they shall exchange it. Time is gonna wasted while trying to fix it by yourself...


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 2, 2013)

Earlier I asked about dropbox (ssh) for Andorid x86.  I, more or less, sorted that out.  Given that I have root, I found it easier to install a complete Debian/linux chroot.  http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian-kit-en.html

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## zozzo (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone is working on a custom ROM?


----------



## skalagix (Jul 3, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Okay, It was not the rooted ROM's problem. I've flashed back the original untouched system from asus.com, and made a factory reset. Haven't installed any application, everything is stock, and it still leaks bad, about 4-5% every 30 minutes.
> 
> Strange thing is, it's brand new, not even a week old. I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was all right in the first two days, with absolutely 0% battery loss in 3 hours of standby mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You stated yourself it wasn't the rooted roms issue. Then what is it?....  http://www.psi.ch/media/memory-effect-now-also-found-in-lithium-ion-batteries

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## neofun (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello all! I read whole post and i see that is already a rooted rom.
I'm wondering how long it will take to have a custom recovery? 

Good job botto00, i prey for your good work!

And wish the admins make us a dedicated forum for Asus fonepad.

Keep up the good work :thumbup:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## post36 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it already confirmed/denied that the other root method using intel adb drivers also works??


----------



## hamid novin (Jul 4, 2013)

perlmane said:


> What ROM is it running?

Click to collapse



the first version of build number WW 3.2.2 after update system from internet (wifi) go to WW 3.2.3

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

Hi,Please help me my fonepad me371mg 32 gig K004 first build number was WW_epad-V3.2.2 after update system from internet (with wifi ) go to new version WW_epad-V3.2.3  - 20130603 how can i root it please guide me whitch file use ? thanks


----------



## perlmane (Jul 4, 2013)

I have grown to dislike this device due to it being so sluggish. While changing the settings did wonders, it did not resolve the skipping issues. I just bought the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 international version and, as soon as it comes, I will put this device on eBay. I also bought the ASUS ME371 Turn Jacket and will sell that along with it as a package. Along with the the fact it cannot be unlocked, this device has been quite a disappointment.


----------



## vipulc (Jul 4, 2013)

*Rooting WW version not successful*

I am using the SKU WW version raw file for rooting.
In the droidboot, clicking on SD Download gives me an error "ASUS_BUNDLE.zip not found"
How do I get past that? I tried changing the name of the raw file to ASUS_BUNDLE.zip, but it again gives me an error during the installation

Please help.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## toxicdog (Jul 4, 2013)

vipulc said:


> I am using the SKU WW version raw file for rooting.
> In the droidboot, clicking on SD Download gives me an error "ASUS_BUNDLE.zip not found"
> How do I get past that? I tried changing the name of the raw file to ASUS_BUNDLE.zip, but it again gives me an error during the installation
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, that error is completely normal. It's more like a notification than an error. 
This is part of the process. If it freezes there, it is something else. Did it say anything more? Any other errors?


----------



## AlvaroGP (Jul 4, 2013)

The device is fine. The problem is developers who are too lazy to use the x86 variant of the NDK, thus our device is emulating ARM binaries half the time.

Sent from my Asus Fonepad


----------



## neofun (Jul 5, 2013)

vipulc said:


> I am using the SKU WW version raw file for rooting.
> In the droidboot, clicking on SD Download gives me an error "ASUS_BUNDLE.zip not found"
> How do I get past that? I tried changing the name of the raw file to ASUS_BUNDLE.zip, but it again gives me an error during the installation
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Are you shure you have WW version instaled before on your device?
Or make shure you put the .raw file on root of the SD card.

Hope it will help you!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## vipulc (Jul 5, 2013)

*It works*



toxicdog said:


> As far as I know, that error is completely normal. It's more like a notification than an error.
> This is part of the process. If it freezes there, it is something else. Did it say anything more? Any other errors?

Click to collapse



Yes, it worked. Thanks.
I guess I copied the raw file last time to the root of internal memory rather than SD card. (Bad habit from my experience with cheap android phones)


----------



## gferen (Jul 6, 2013)

esok said:


> Was experimenting and came across something interesting.
> 
> It appears you can get root from ADB by installing the Intel Android Drivers.  These are different drivers from the ASUS USB drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




wanted to try this. but no succes. running win 8.1 64 bit and having win xp 32 bit in virtual box. after few times i managed to connect tablet to xp but adb device dont show noting. is like after you turn off it loses connection with tablet. will try some more later


----------



## esok (Jul 6, 2013)

For some new to the thread, Botto00's famous root is page 22.

Botto00 works like a firmware update.  His brilliant method will nearly always work.

Botto00 Root Method Explained with file links:

http://fieznur.blogspot.jp/2013/06/asus-fonepad-root-tutorial.html


Other possible root methods are:

Framaroot 1.5 and 1.51 using Aragorn or Legolas with supersu (chainsDD).  He has recently updated it and it worked on my other Androids.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

@gferen

I was testing using Motochopper on latest JP firmware. I then discovered that the Intel drivers can work too.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258633


----------



## shinodan (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi guys just wondering if anyone could provide a alternate download link as that google drive has reached its limit, if anyone who has it could upload  it somewhere that'd be sweet, im looking for the WW-SKU.


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 7, 2013)

Can i ask if we can install the busybox from playstore or does x86 needs a different version. 



Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 7, 2013)

shinodan said:


> Hi guys just wondering if anyone could provide a alternate download link as that google drive has reached its limit, if anyone who has it could upload  it somewhere that'd be sweet, im looking for the WW-SKU.

Click to collapse



There's a few alternate download links listed in this thread, have a look.

Sent from my FonePad.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




bakkaiwei said:


> Can i ask if we can install the busybox from playstore or does x86 needs a different version.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, you can install.

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah... Just installed busybox pro and ran the smart install into xbin... 
Install did not complete successfully and indicated su binary wasnt found... 
Damn.... 


Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunggu (Jul 7, 2013)

I just got my second fonepad with the 32 gb and 1.6 ghz specs, i know with my other fonepad the root custom rom works however i am still unsure and still unwilling to try with the new specs.

Anyone here ever tried with the 1.6 ghz specs? 

Thanks


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 7, 2013)

gunggu said:


> I just got my second fonepad with the 32 gb and 1.6 ghz specs, i know with my other fonepad the root custom rom works however i am still unsure and still unwilling to try with the new specs.
> 
> Anyone here ever tried with the 1.6 ghz specs?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Rooted on the 1.6 and loving it... Using antutu to keep clock speed at 1.6 too.. Works wonderful. Am now trying to install busybox... 

Seems like i can only successfully install up to v1.15.2
Any higher versions results in a  fail



Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunggu (Jul 8, 2013)

bakkaiwei said:


> Rooted on the 1.6 and loving it... Using antutu to keep clock speed at 1.6 too.. Works wonderful. Am now trying to install busybox...
> 
> Seems like i can only successfully install up to v1.15.2
> Any higher versions results in a  fail
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!! Thanks for the info, so the clock doesn't affect the firmware


----------



## abegc (Jul 9, 2013)

*help me*

Hey,i have an asus fonepad 8gb, i'm tired of deleting some of my apps in order to gain some memory that had been full,i want to root this device so then i can move apps into the memory card, but i really stupid at rooting so i want to ask for anyone's help to teach me how to root this fonepad step by step,please..tq


----------



## agip6605 (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to xda forum 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giunuz (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all, i want to thank you all the support you give to the community. And last but not the least, thanks to Botto00 for his fantastic work.
Correct me if I'm wrong, to root the Fonepad is sufficient to put Botto00's rom in an SD card and to reboot the device pressing the volume button?

Finally I want to ask you if there is a method to overclock the Atom processor of the Fonepad. It would be amazing to have some more MHz for our device.


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 10, 2013)

*@botto00
great job, thanks for that!*




zours said:


> New try !
> The code is simpler, and should more generic. Feel free to have a look when you have time.
> For pattern checking I used "Package of SD Download" at the beginning. Also, I removed the CRC specified on the command line, it was useless.
> PS: you English is very understandable, there is no problem with it

Click to collapse



Nice...:good:
I modified the script a little bit, so it stops after mounting /system.
So I can delete/modify whatever I want.


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 10, 2013)

*battery drops*

i recently buy asus fonepad k004 
my build number jzo54k.ww_epad-v3.2.3-20130603
i install this software but I noticed the battery drops very fast what i can do to fix this problem
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42700534&postcount=343


----------



## roypalomares (Jul 11, 2013)

Gud day


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 11, 2013)

Deleted.  I mistakenly replied to a much earlier post.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## shinodan (Jul 11, 2013)

Is the 1.6ghz version the same processor but clocked higher? Mines is 1.2ghz , i love it to bits (got it rooted, thanks botto00!) but it is a little sluggish sometimes i have to admit. Any hope of an overclock one day or should i accept now that it will probably never achieve anything higher?


----------



## skalagix (Jul 12, 2013)

shinodan said:


> Is the 1.6ghz version the same processor but clocked higher? Mines is 1.2ghz , i love it to bits (got it rooted, thanks botto00!) but it is a little sluggish sometimes i have to admit. Any hope of an overclock one day or should i accept now that it will probably never achieve anything higher?

Click to collapse



If the 1.6 users have successfully rooted using 1.2 root fw then yes, all same except updated CPU and internal storage. As for root none that I know of currently but in netbooks using intel atoms, many people have had success overclocking using a software called SetFSB I'm not sure what those implications are as to regard to our atom cpus in phones.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 12, 2013)

gunggu said:


> Nice!! Thanks for the info, so the clock doesn't affect the firmware

Click to collapse



Nope. Don't think so. I used antutu clock speed app to keep it at 1.6 most of the time. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolki7 (Jul 12, 2013)

bakkaiwei said:


> Nope. Don't think so. I used antutu clock speed app to keep it at 1.6 most of the time.

Click to collapse



I think what skalagix meant was: The firmware is the same for both models, independent from the CPU version.


----------



## DeDua (Jul 13, 2013)

Can someone check that if fonepad works well with BT keyboard from Asus?
BT keyboard TransBoard
That keyboard is designed for VivoTab ME400, but can it run on fonepad?

thanks


----------



## remyvrs (Jul 13, 2013)

*rooting procedure ??*

hi huys , after all is there working procedure for rooting around  ? 

Thanks


----------



## lawrence8888 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear all,
I would like to ask that is there any method to install Adobe AIR on fonepad? I have searched any possible ways on internet but found nothing.
Does anyone know how to deal with this app? Thank you.

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## gunggu (Jul 13, 2013)

shinodan said:


> Is the 1.6ghz version the same processor but clocked higher? Mines is 1.2ghz , i love it to bits (got it rooted, thanks botto00!) but it is a little sluggish sometimes i have to admit. Any hope of an overclock one day or should i accept now that it will probably never achieve anything higher?

Click to collapse



both have same cedar trail, different clock, different code names, lexington and medfield, as I have both, i can notice the difference of loading app speeds however there are no difference in playing games.

i still havent tried rooting the 1.6 ghz one, still enjoying my second fonepad (i bught two coz i really liked it)


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought the device today,the asian version(with rear cam).What i wanted to ask is that how can i access the root files like system/app without actually having root.It need to be rooted with a root browser but i dont have either of them.
I use the default file explorer that came with it!!


----------



## shawnaye (Jul 13, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I bought the device today,the asian version(with rear cam).What i wanted to ask is that how can i access the root files like system/app without actually having root.It need to be rooted with a root browser but i dont have either of them.
> I use the default file explorer that came with it!!

Click to collapse



What's the point of asking the question which you already said the answer to? 
If you wanna access the root files, you need to have root, it's as simple as that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




remyvrs said:


> hi huys , after all is there working procedure for rooting around  ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Read back a page or two, stop being lazy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## pintspin (Jul 14, 2013)

remyvrs said:


> hi huys , after all is there working procedure for rooting around  ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



that means u havnt searched or read the thread in full  my dear its already there ... by buttoo..:laugh:


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 14, 2013)

shawnaye said:


> What's the point of asking the question which you already said the answer to?
> If you wanna access the root files, you need to have root, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 14, 2013)

That's precisely the problem. U need to ROOT your phone by flashing the rooted image

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawnaye (Jul 14, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> shawnaye said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of asking the question which you already said the answer to?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nhelo082 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hi*

i follow everything the step how to root my asus fonepad and already installed WW_3.2.3 raw and im rooted already. everything is working fine, only one confusing me is the application Link2sd. alreay mounted the sript sdext is ok but why when im trying to move the application this message what i got, "App2SD is not supported by your device. Because your device has primary external storage which is emulated from the internal storage. You can link the app in order to move its files to your SD card." can some 1 already have same issue sory for my bad english....


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 14, 2013)

shawnaye said:


> salil.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Have you even rooted your tablet?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 14, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> shawnaye said:
> 
> 
> > 1. NO,i havent rooted.Actually you didnt read my last post.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pintspin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Bootoo , thanks first of all for the great root ... for asus fonepad , can you please give us any idea about following :

1, Custom ROMS
2, Linux on fonepad
3, Custom recovery ?
4, can i still update the fonepad OTA to 4.2.2 after rooting ?

regards
and cheers


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^



> 1, Custom ROMS

Click to collapse



In this thread, you will find a method to extract and modify the "system" partition.
But for what? Asus did a good job with this firmware imho.


> 2, Linux on fonepad

Click to collapse



You like to tinker? Again, for what? Which improvement do you expect from Linux?


> 3, Custom recovery ?

Click to collapse



This might be useful, in some cases.


> 4, can i still update the fonepad OTA to 4.2.2 after rooting ?

Click to collapse



Why not? 
The rooting just adds a "su" binary, symlinks and "superuser.apk" to your firmware.
BUT: an update will format and replace your "/system" partition with new firmware, so the mentioned binaries will be deleted and you will lose root.
(Correct me if Iam wrong)


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 15, 2013)

Whats your score in antutu benchmark? I saw people with 9312 in the same 1.2Ghz version but i could merely score 7300....

And the system info. says that our fonepad is a 1.2Ghz dual core x86..DUAL CORE!! REALLY??


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## skalagix (Jul 15, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Whats your score in antutu benchmark? I saw people with 9312 in the same 1.2Ghz version but i could merely score 7300....
> 
> And the system info. says that our fonepad is a 1.2Ghz dual core x86..DUAL CORE!! REALLY??

Click to collapse



Before running antutu do system tweaks, close any unnecessary apps and services, etc. I have gotten both 9300 range and 7200 range depending on beforehand preparations

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## P.Kosunen (Jul 15, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> And the system info. says that our fonepad is a 1.2Ghz dual core x86..DUAL CORE!! REALLY??

Click to collapse



Intel Hyper Threading makes single core to show as dual core.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 15, 2013)

pintspin said:


> Hi Bootoo , thanks first of all for the great root ... for asus fonepad , can you please give us any idea about following :
> 
> 1, Custom ROMS
> 2, Linux on fonepad
> ...

Click to collapse



As for linux.  I have installed Debian kit for Android on my Fonepad.  It seems to work well.  Debian/linux runs alongside Android, so you can use both at the same time.  I can access Debian/linux  locally (i.e., on the phone), via VX ConnectBot  for CLI, or via RDP for X11. 

When I add a bluetooth keyboard, I have a little netbook that has a larger screen and is more powerful than my first netbook (original eeepc 701)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## gferen (Jul 15, 2013)

maybe not correct tread but anyway. 
Did anyone left fonepad to complete discharge? so the tablet turn off it self because of battery?
Well my did and as I reaserched around there is only option to dissaembel tablet disconect battery and connect back.
It looks like there is a "bug". After compelte discharge tablet doesnt recognize battery.
My tablet send to oficial Asus service center.


----------



## f4vr (Jul 15, 2013)

Why can't we have our own section here in this forum?


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 15, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Why can't we have our own section here in this forum?

Click to collapse



Probably coz we dont have many devs for our phablet.


----------



## qwertyyou (Jul 16, 2013)

*Help! What am i doing wrong??*

I downloaded the raw file and it is the correct version
I renamed it  ASUS_BUNDLE.zip
I entered sd download and after a few minutes it shows 
Formatting /data...
Finding update package...
Opening Bundle update package...


Unable to copy multi-media package.please try again


I am now stucked


----------



## stevov (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't do anything to it. Just download the file from the link, copy it to a clean microsd and put it in the tablet slot and shut off and then enter sd download. Why did you rename it


----------



## neofun (Jul 16, 2013)

*turn case for me371mg*

i know it isn't the right place to ask this but i can't find other thread for this

i can't find a flip case for my me371mg (slim one), but i find a lot of turn cases for me172, the diference is that me371 is 1 mm thiner and the case have the gap for audio jack on top. 

what you advice me to do? buy this me172 turn case?

thx in advance !!!


Update!!! Don't buy me172 turn case because this fonepad have the volume and power buttons 5 mm lower then asus me172 and don't fitt in case  

If you find one slim case for fonead pls post here, thx !


----------



## kemar007 (Jul 16, 2013)

bakkaiwei said:


> Rooted on the 1.6 and loving it... Using antutu to keep clock speed at 1.6 too.. Works wonderful. Am now trying to install busybox...
> 
> Seems like i can only successfully install up to v1.15.2
> Any higher versions results in a  fail
> ...

Click to collapse



G

Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## esok (Jul 16, 2013)

ASUS is sending out an OTA in Japan and maybe Asia.  It's not a full firmware update, but looks likes security/enhancement update.  Anybody try this while rooted?


----------



## f4vr (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone here knows how to reduce the lag on our phone aside from terminating the apps from the task manager?  Everytime I connect to a network, my phone lags terribly but I don't want to set the background data sync off. Any ideas?


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 17, 2013)

esok said:


> ASUS is sending out an OTA in Japan and maybe Asia.  It's not a full firmware update, but looks likes security/enhancement update.  Anybody try this while rooted?

Click to collapse



I also would be pleased to know whether it affects root access, but must admit that I don't want to be the test case.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 17, 2013)

I think our fonepad supports wireless charging. Pop out the back panel and you could see 2 gold connector like points on the tablet as well as on the cover itself. They(i think) are for wireless charging..:thumbup:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## boyhohung (Jul 17, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I think our fonepad supports wireless charging. Pop out the back panel and you could see 2 gold connector like points on the tablet as well as on the cover itself. They(i think) are for wireless charging..:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude, that's the connect point of antena. You will see the mobile signal decrease dramatically when you remove the cover


----------



## skalagix (Jul 18, 2013)

Yup if you read the small letters on the cover you can see it says 3g ant. Ant meaning antenna. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## esok (Jul 18, 2013)

I think one problem for updates is the version of su that we are using. SuperSU by chainfire has a OTA survival mode(and is more recent), while Superuser doesn't.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 18, 2013)

boyhohung said:


> Dude, that's the connect point of antena. You will see the mobile signal decrease dramatically when you remove the cover

Click to collapse





skalagix said:


> Yup if you read the small letters on the cover you can see it says 3g ant. Ant meaning antenna.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



OOPS!! Thanks guys.Since 2 days i was quite excited about the false feature but finally got to know the truth.And yeah,the signal does decreases if i take out the cover!!


----------



## pintspin (Jul 19, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> As for linux.  I have installed Debian kit for Android on my Fonepad.  It seems to work well.  Debian/linux runs alongside Android, so you can use both at the same time.  I can access Debian/linux  locally (i.e., on the phone), via VX ConnectBot  for CLI, or via RDP for X11.
> 
> When I add a bluetooth keyboard, I have a little netbook that has a larger screen and is more powerful than my first netbook (original eeepc 701)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks i got a working debian in my fone pad , .... can you advise how do i install different softwares , its asking me for admin password, when i  try to open the terminal ?


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 19, 2013)

pintspin said:


> thanks i got a working debian in my fone pad , .... can you advise how do i install different softwares , its asking me for admin password, when i  try to open the terminal ?

Click to collapse



If you are using the setup I am, you start the terminal shell before starting Debian, or use adb shell.  Then you start Debian.  It should drop you into a root shell.  Then you install packages in the standard way, using apt-get. (And make root's password what you want, add a user, etc.)

If you are starting Debian as a normal user, to install packages, you might try "sudo apt-get  install <package-name>".  (Having done an "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo upgrade" first.  

So, here's how I have it arranged.  I got the original root shell after connecting with adb, su'ing to root, then starting debian.  When I got the root shell, I followed the instructions and updated the debian system for security fixes("apt-get update", "apt-get upgrade"), and finally installed the andromize package ("apt-get install andromize").  Then I changed root's password, and added a new user (my desktop username, say it is "bob").  I  Then I allowed the normal user, bob,  to "sudo".   So, now I had a working system with a user, "bob" having a password and root having a password.  

I wanted to connect using VX ConnectBot as the user, "bob".  So, I started up VX ConnectBot on the phone and generated a ssh public key, calling it "Fonepad.pub".    Then, using VX ConnectBot, II logged in to bob's account ("[email protected]"), using the password I had set up earlier. I copied  the public key, Fonepad.pub,  to  "~/.ssh/authorized_keys" in bob's home directory  by using "cat /sdcard/Fonepad.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys".  So I can use VX ConnectBot to log in to "[email protected]" without having to type a password.  Then using the GScripts app, I wrote a short script "Start_Debian" which is "deb s" and a script, "Stop_Debian"  to stop it:  "deb S" "deb u" "deb k" (each on a new line).  Then I had GScript put shortcuts to the scripts on a home screen.  So, to start Debian, I tap the "Start_Debian" button, and to stop it, I tap the "Stop_Debian" button.  To log in I start VX ConnectBot and tap the "[email protected]" account.  This gives me a shell in bob's account.  Then if I want to do something as root, I just use "sudo". 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## brianstock (Jul 19, 2013)

*Recovery Program*

Hi,

It's really frustrating trying to read this thread, it rambles all over the place, spent quite a while only to find that there does not appear to be a recovery program for the fonepad.

Many thanks to botto00 by the way for the simple way to root :good:

Anyone any idea whether there is likely to be a fonepad recovery program anytime soon?

An Asus Fonepad section on this forum would be quite nice as well


----------



## xzyk (Jul 19, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's really frustrating trying to read this thread, it rambles all over the place, spent quite a while only to find that there does not appear to be a recovery program for the fonepad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good reason for that..We don't have a dedicated forum for the FonePad and as such cannot create meaningful threads. Since you say you've read many of the posts on this thread, you must realise others have mentioned the same thing as you before and also their desire to have our own forum. Can't really blame people for posting into one of the very few threads available on the device. Regarding recovery, unless we see some dev developing an interest in the device we're unlikely to see a recovery partition surfacing, but you never know.


----------



## botto00 (Jul 19, 2013)

*WIP*



xzyk said:


> Good reason for that..We don't have a dedicated forum for the FonePad and as such cannot create meaningful threads. Since you say you've read many of the posts on this thread, you must realise others have mentioned the same thing as you before and also their desire to have our own forum. Can't really blame people for posting into one of the very few threads available on the device. Regarding recovery, unless we see some dev developing an interest in the device we're unlikely to see a recovery partition surfacing, but you never know.

Click to collapse



Hello

No one should worry about the lack of post
I'm sure there are people working on interesting things
I continued to work in several ways

On the one hand I modified and recompiled kexec and it promises. (This would allow, although in a somewhat convoluted skip the bootloader and have custom kernels)

On the other hand I am working on a practical way of recovering certain Bricks (since my investigations often cause them)

Finally "I think" that there is a relatively easy way to bypass the bootloader security as it seems that first loads a kernel that is not signed, and then according to a parameter that is written when you reboot / turn off the tablet, it loads the corresponding kernel (boot / recovery / droidboot)
This last part is very delicate because if you mess up with that kernel can not be recovered (I have a fonepad in the ICU for that reason)

Progress is slow, I have not much time and my knowledge is limited (informatics is more about a hobby and my programming skills are self-taught)

I assume that there are more people working on making our tablet a little better.

Do not publish anything because no major breakthroughs yet and since we have no yet own section does not seem useful to fill this thread with a thousand post that at the end no one would read. But do not worry I'm sure sooner or later someone will make some progress


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 21, 2013)

*Slightly OT: Delay when answering calls?*

Unfortunately, we have no Fonepad forum, so I will ask here.
Some people informed me, that they can't hear my first two, three words, when they ring me and I "pick up" the phone.
I checked it and it's true. 
My "hello, hello" is somehow lost. 
After three seconds, it is ok.
Somebody else?
It's very annoying.
Happens with 3.2.3 root/stock firmware and even after a factory reset.


----------



## frodo_hb (Jul 21, 2013)

Now that you mention it, my experience is the same. I actually never gave it much thought though.


----------



## FishDip (Jul 21, 2013)

*Inside fonepad*

I dont know if these is useful, not really complete but I'll just leave it here for extra info.
Some other chip maybe protected (magnetic shielded) I did not open.
Intel Atom was one of the main thing that have been shielded and soldered.





1)Hynix H90A1GH25HAM MR4EM 250A 7MCTC014A1
-can't find details

2)INTEL XG626 (Intel XMM 6260), Modem
• 4-band EDGE
• Up to 6-band HSPA+
• 21 Mbps HSDPA
• EDGE MSC33
• CPC DRX/DTX
• Antenna diversity
• Single-chain power amplifier (PA) 
• Very small 21 Mbps modem
• Low power consumption
• Intel X-GOLD™ 626 baseband
• Intel SMARTi™ UE2 transceiver
• Comneon protocol stack
• Pre-certified
• Global operator approvals

3)Hynix *8g (Pink sticker blocked) Anyone wann reveal it?
-

4)ELPIDA B8164B3PF-1D-F 8Gb RAM
-1GB DDR2 RAM
-x64
-VDD1=1.8v
-VDD2=1.2v

5)980 BC027B4 3IALVJW (Shielded but not soldered)
-I dont know what is this

6)Display Connector
-INNOLUX N070ICE-GB1
-WLED a-Si TFT LCD Panel
-Brightness 300 nit (cd/m2)
-Contrast Ratio 1000:1
-16.7M 8bit
-Respond time Tr=14ms Td=11ms 60Hz 4.92W(MAX) VDD1.8v VCC3.3v
-Signal interface : MIPI (4 data lanes)
-Connector: PANASONIC AXT636124 36pins

7)Touch Panel Connector
8)Battery Connector
9)Vibrator
10)Vibrator Connector
11)Speaker Connector
12)Speaker
13)ASUS Battery C11-ME172V
-LI-POLYMER
-+3.75v 4270mAh 16Wh
-Charging voltage 4.2v , Max Charge voltage 4.28v
14)Camera unit
15)Power+Vol Connector
16)Power+Vol buttons


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 21, 2013)

FishDip said:


> I dont know if these is useful, not really complete but I'll just leave it here for extra info.
> ....

Click to collapse



Thanks for this.  It looks like the battery is one of their standard laptop batteries, which is good news.  How difficult was it to get the battery out?

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## jcg1541 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry for your trouble. I had let it discharge for a few days and it shut down. When I turned it on, it had some residual power and booted up correctly while I connected power.


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 22, 2013)

I did the update with supersu pro installed with survival mode enabled. Survived the ota update with root intact. 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotwebs (Jul 22, 2013)

Regarding the APP2SD, got some user tried the "folder mount" options, it worked and if gameloft games can try "gameloft to sd solution", anyone who rooted your fonepad can try and see. :laugh:


----------



## jychow74 (Jul 22, 2013)

New firmware was pushed via OTA.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jul 22, 2013)

YO Peeps!!
Now since our fonepad is rooted,i thought to start some customization and here is my first try onto the same!
*Here I present you the ANDROID 4.3 BOOTANIMATION*

1. Install any root browser (Try this one-https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.root.browserfree&hl=en)
2. Copy the zip to your microsd
3. Using the root browser,move the zip file to system/media and replace the existing bootanimation (do make a backup of the same)
4. *Long click on the zip file and click on FIX PERMISSIONS*
4.CHANGE THE PERMISSIONS TO *-r-w-rr*
5.Reboot.
6.Click THANKS else the bootanimation won't work 

Here is the link


----------



## tigrhino (Jul 22, 2013)

*ME371MG Micro SD hardware problem*

Hello, guys, sorry for the off top, but i need to ask. Actually, the same problem had been already widely discussed, but i still can't find successful solution here and via the whole Internet.
I am using Asus Fonepad ME371MG K004, firmware JZ054K.WW_epad-V3.2.3-20130603, device is not rooted, i had bought it with previous firmware (3.2.2), and have updated via ota service. This device only with 4,39 GB internal memory size, 1200 MHz core frequency, and nearby 1 GB Ram. Sure, i would like to use external micro sd drive. And here the problem starts. I have tried different micro sd brands, different sizes, but as the result - the same problem: sometimes the micro sd card have been unplugged (disappear) randomly (itself). I consider, it is a hardware (device) problem. Besides, i have already found out, that the disappear problem is accurately closely connected with the current cellphone network type changes (may be network diapason, frequency, etc). In air mode (unable all cell network), the micro sd card stay mounted with no problem, as long as necessary, also, the function "mount/unmount" is available via device settings, and works perfect. Besides, when the sd card randomly disappear, this function doesn't perform. 
So, i had already sent the device screen images and problem description to ASUS (about two weeks before), but still have not received back anything. 
The main question - is what can i do to solve this problem, is it possible or not, and does anyone here has the same problem? 

Thank you and pest regards.


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 22, 2013)

jychow74 said:


> New firmware was pushed via OTA.

Click to collapse



And you will loose "Root", if you install it.
I am not sure why you loose root, because "su" and the "superuser.apk" are in there place with correct permissions.
Ideas?
*EDIT: double checked it...permissions from "su" are wrong*
We definitely need CWM/TWRP for our devices....


----------



## malaga82 (Jul 22, 2013)

bakkaiwei said:


> I did the update with supersu pro installed with survival mode enabled. Survived the ota update with root intact.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





vel_tins said:


> And you will loose "Root", if you install it.
> I am not sure why you loose root, because "su" and the "superuser.apk" are in there place with correct permissions.
> Ideas?
> *EDIT: double checked it...permissions from "su" are wrong*
> We definitely need CWM/TWRP for our devices....

Click to collapse


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 22, 2013)

Unless root checker is lying to me. I am quite sure the fonepad to is still rooted. Titanium works fine. Apps requiring root works fine... 


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## syepes (Jul 22, 2013)

bakkaiwei said:


> Unless root checker is lying to me. I am quite sure the fonepad to is still rooted. Titanium works fine. Apps requiring root works fine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have just applied the last OTA 3.2.4 an I have lost root ;-(


----------



## steve271 (Jul 22, 2013)

syepes said:


> I have just applied the last OTA 3.2.4 an I have lost root ;-(

Click to collapse



Yes, I've lost root similarly.

At least I have uninstalled most of the bloatware I wanted to get rid of.


----------



## bakkaiwei (Jul 22, 2013)

Have u installed supersu pro and installed it into system under survival mode? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 23, 2013)

I can confirm, SuperSu *PRO* works.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have a Google account, so wasn't able to get SuperSu PRO.  So, I looked to using Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper.  That didn't do things automatically on my Fonepad (didn't work, basically).  So, I looked at the source code (very simple and straighforward) for OTA Rootkeeper, and was able to figure out how to squirrel away a su manually via adb, and then restore it manually.  Here's the source for OTA Rootkeeper. 

Souce code for Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper

After squirrelling away su, I did an OTA update, then restored su.  All worked.

Here's roughly what I did.  I take no responsibility of your use of this, and would recommend against using these hints unless you are comfortable using adb and the linux command line, and can see exactly what is going on with these commands, that is, you could figure them out for yourself by looking at the source code for OTA Rootkeeper.   Also, check, double check and triple check things as you go along.  


```
#####
# squirrel away a good su. #
# use adb and get root
su
mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# If su saving has been done before, you need to to lose the
# immutable attribute in order to overwrite it.  If this is the first time 
# you've saved su, you can skip this step.
/system/bin/busybox chattr -i /system/usr/abcd/efgh 

mkdir /system/usr/abcd
chmod 001 /system/usr/abcd
cat /system/xbin/su > /system/usr/abcd/efgh
chmod 06755 /system/usr/abcd/efgh
/system/bin/busybox chattr +i /system/usr/abcd/efgh
mount -o remount,ro /system /system

# Double check attributes and permissions of efgh.

# Exit root, and try getting root with efgh.
exit
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

# Done squirreling away a good su.
#####

OTA update

#####
# Restore su. #
# use adb and get root.
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# I'm assuming that /system/bin/su is a link to /system/xbin/su.  If it
# isn't, change as needed.
cat /system/usr/abcd/efgh > /system/xbin/su

chown 0:0 /system/xbin/su
chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
mount -o remount,ro /system /system
# Done restore su. #
####

#
# I double and triple check everything.
#

# After it is known to work, you can get rid of the squirrelled away su by
# changing its attributes, and removing.  But, don't remove it until you are
# absolutely confident that you have a good su on your system.  Indeed, 
# you might just leave it there.
# Use adb and get root.
su 
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
cd /system/usr
rmdir abcd
```

The key to the whole thing is to give the saved su the immutable attribute.  Then it can only be overwritten/removed during the OTA if the attribute is first removed.  It appears that ASUS don't bother doing that (yet).

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## stevov (Jul 23, 2013)

Definite on Super Su Pro. Lost root on update reloaded 3.2.23 installed S Su Pro and activated survival mode and reupdated and root still in place. Worth the cost to keep root and support the developer. Bob you have your reasons for not having an account but I got to say as much as I,m not a fan of Google it does make life so much easier.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 23, 2013)

stevov said:


> Definite on Super Su Pro. Lost root on update reloaded 3.2.23 installed S Su Pro and activated survival mode and reupdated and root still in place. Worth the cost to keep root and support the developer. Bob you have your reasons for not having an account but I got to say as much as I,m not a fan of Google it does make life so much easier.

Click to collapse



Granted, that's exactly what Google does.  One trades off privacy for convenience.  In any case, I have a preference for using the Open Source su app (https://github.com/koush/Superuser), and, in general, a preference for Open Source software, especially for important system software.  Preferences differ, of course.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 23, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> I don't have a Google account, so wasn't able to get SuperSu PRO.  So, I looked to using Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper.  That didn't do things automatically on my Fonepad (didn't work, basically).  So, I looked at the source code (very simple and straighforward) for OTA Rootkeeper, and was able to figure out how to squirrel away a su manually via adb, and then restore it manually.  Here's the source for OTA Rootkeeper.
> ............
> Bob

Click to collapse



Nice finding :good:

*PS: Is it somehow possible to modify the OTA "dlpkgfile", which is downloaded to /cache and flash it afterwards successfully?
I tried to modify the updater-script, but when trying to flash, I got a "signature-error"*


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 23, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> Nice finding :good:
> 
> *PS: Is it somehow possible to modify the OTA "dlpkgfile", which is downloaded to /cache and flash it afterwards successfully?
> I tried to modify the updater-script, but when trying to flash, I got a "signature-error"*

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that I don't know.  I have little knowledge of the particularly Androidish bits (quite a bit more of the linux bits) of the OS.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## resheph73 (Jul 23, 2013)

tigrhino said:


> Hello, guys, sorry for the off top, but i need to ask. Actually, the same problem had been already widely discussed, but i still can't find successful solution here and via the whole Internet.
> I am using Asus Fonepad ME371MG K004, firmware JZ054K.WW_epad-V3.2.3-20130603, device is not rooted, i had bought it with previous firmware (3.2.2), and have updated via ota service. This device only with 4,39 GB internal memory size, 1200 MHz core frequency, and nearby 1 GB Ram. Sure, i would like to use external micro sd drive. And here the problem starts. I have tried different micro sd brands, different sizes, but as the result - the same problem: sometimes the micro sd card have been unplugged (disappear) randomly (itself). I consider, it is a hardware (device) problem. Besides, i have already found out, that the disappear problem is accurately closely connected with the current cellphone network type changes (may be network diapason, frequency, etc). In air mode (unable all cell network), the micro sd card stay mounted with no problem, as long as necessary, also, the function "mount/unmount" is available via device settings, and works perfect. Besides, when the sd card randomly disappear, this function doesn't perform.
> So, i had already sent the device screen images and problem description to ASUS (about two weeks before), but still have not received back anything.
> The main question - is what can i do to solve this problem, is it possible or not, and does anyone here has the same problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I do have the same problem... and looking on this thread and on the internet you'll find out it's pretty common. It seems to be mostly related to sandisks ultra microsd (I have the 32 GB model) but non just to those: someone reported problems on Samsung and PNY. Probably sandisk pops up more often because it's the most popular maker. 

I've inquired both Asus and Sandisk support, from Asus I've got a fairly ridicolous answer stating that they can't test all microsd brands out there ('cause noone uses sandisk product, right?) and that the brand that according to their test seems most fonepad-friendly is "Team". Unfortunately Team IS an fairly unknown maker and even on Amazon you only find the 64 GB model. 
Sandisk on the other end is admitting a stock of defective microsd and they asked for all details (had to take a picture of the microsd with the fonepad to read the serial, camera focus very well at close distance  ) to see if I am elegible for a replacement (waiting ...)  but I am not that positive that the problem is in the microsd. 

When I rooted the device I tried with my 32 GB sandisk and with an old class 4 2 GB microsd, both same problems "can't mount microsd". Turn off- turn on a few times, microsd (the 32 GB one) was mounted and rooting process proceeded flawlessly (huge thanks to Botto00). 

I've now ordered a samsung 32 GB class 10 but not UHS to see if something changes, and will keep on *****ing to both sandisk and asus: hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## Ffin72 (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of apps that are safe to freeze/remove?


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 23, 2013)

Ffin72 said:


> Does anyone have a list of apps that are safe to freeze/remove?

Click to collapse



There's a list earlier in the thread (unfortunately I don't recall who posted it) - happy hunting 

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## syepes (Jul 23, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> There's a list earlier in the thread (unfortunately I don't recall who posted it) - happy hunting
> 
> Sent from my FonePad.

Click to collapse



These are the links:
pastebin.com/nmqJLqu2
pastebin.com/ihcdNfj4

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Hello, 

Can someone please share the code that enables us to create rooted ROM from the updates,  this why we can create some kind of github project to try to automatize the process.

We all like to have the last and greatest ROM version...


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 24, 2013)

Ffin72 said:


> Does anyone have a list of apps that are safe to freeze/remove?

Click to collapse



*ATTENTION:*
If you remove some "system" apps, or modify "build.prop", OTA Updates won't work anymore!
You can download them, but installation will fail.
So be careful.


----------



## malaga82 (Jul 24, 2013)

updated via ota with super su pro and ota keeper flagged: works like a charm.
thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ffin72 (Jul 24, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> *ATTENTION:*
> If you remove some "system" apps, or modify "build.prop", OTA Updates won't work anymore!
> You can download them, but installation will fail.
> So be careful.

Click to collapse



I already found that out the hard way :laugh:


----------



## Jemus (Jul 24, 2013)

I also found it out the hard way..
But now i'm wondering what i can do to update the fonepad.
What apps do i have to restore by titanium backup? Luckily i only froze the apps i thought being bloatware.


----------



## mcfisch (Jul 24, 2013)

The frozen apps shouldn't matter, as well as the added ones (like SuperSu in /system/app).
I had email and exchange renamed and copied over a patched version (policy patch). I had to revert this to get the OTA. Afterwards I applied it again and now everything is fine.


----------



## syepes (Jul 24, 2013)

Full 3.2.4 ROM's are now available:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER324.zip

Lest create a Rooted version


----------



## botto00 (Jul 24, 2013)

*3.2.4 WW Root + busybox + Flash*

For those who need

Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
Size 827034724
MD5 615a94f7d7e3ed10ed2f0ae393c47ec9

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIWHBoTE5DUURaR2s/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 25, 2013)

Jemus said:


> ...
> But now i'm wondering what i can do to update the fonepad.
> What apps do i have to restore by titanium backup? Luckily i only froze the apps i thought being bloatware.

Click to collapse



The OTA patches all "stock" system apps, so you will need to restore all stock apps and "build.prop"
If one app is missing, or even one character was added/deleted from "build.prop", OTA will fail.
More worse, the Updater deletes the OTA-file in (*/cache/dlpkgfile*), every time and you have to dl it again and again.
But I found a way to avoid the multiple downloads.

Download the OTA Update, *but don't click install*
go to "*/cache*" DIR and copy "dlpkgfile" to your pc
go to "*/data/data/com.asus.dm/shared_prefs*" DIR and copy the two files to your PC
Then try to update.
If update fails, check* "/data/update-script_last.log"* what's wrong. I found something like this:

```
file "/system/build.prop" doesn't have any of expected sha1 sums; checking cache
failed to stat "/cache/saved.file": No such file or directory
failed to load cache file
script aborted: assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/build.prop", "12fee19688be62a95fd98d86cec92cbd51c0b4cc", "7d3db32cbcf091c47eba7431b615c81eea56571a")
```

restore the above copied files to your device and reboot
The notification bar will show you an available update again...Try again after you solved the problem.

The biggest problem is, "update-script_last.log" shows only the* first *error.
So I needed some attempts to restore everything I changed before.
Ended with a batch file to adb-push the files and adb-reboot


----------



## f4vr (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the 3.2.4 better than 3.2.2?  Because 3.2.2 is better than 3.2.3.


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 25, 2013)

In what respects, is 3.2.2 better than 3.2.3?


----------



## f4vr (Jul 25, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> In what respects, is 3.2.2 better than 3.2.3?

Click to collapse



My battery lasts longer on 3.2.2 and experience more lag on 3.2.3.  Well the most important for me is the battery.  That is based on my experience only, I'm not sure if others are also experiencing that.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, the annoying issue, I mentioned 
HERE
still persists


----------



## Hamo (Jul 25, 2013)

*I hope*



botto00 said:


> For those who need
> 
> Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
> Size 827034724
> ...

Click to collapse



can you make JP version?


----------



## xda163fm (Jul 25, 2013)

botto00 said:


> For those who need
> 
> Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
> Size 827034724
> ...

Click to collapse



Any chance of a mirror as googledocs is saying download unavailable. Thanks.


----------



## quim-net (Jul 25, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Any chance of a mirror as googledocs is saying download unavailable. Thanks.

Click to collapse



hi

are downloading right now, until a few moments ago was not permitted to download, you can keep trying at another time.

regards


----------



## xda163fm (Jul 25, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> are downloading right now, until a few moments ago was not permitted to download, you can keep trying at another time.
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



Unfortunately i have missed my chance as it is back to not allowing downloads.  If anyone who has it could upload to a mirror site great!

Also anyone know why so much bigger than the official download of 645mb?


----------



## botto00 (Jul 25, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Unfortunately i have missed my chance as it is back to not allowing downloads.  If anyone who has it could upload to a mirror site great!

Click to collapse



Uploading to Mega....



xda163fm said:


> Also anyone know why so much bigger than the official download of 645mb?

Click to collapse



This is generated from applying the 3.2.3 update ota received.
Although the result is the same. Size after compressing system is greater.



Hamo said:


> can you make JP version?

Click to collapse



WIP


----------



## pierretan31 (Jul 25, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Uploading to Mega....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man. wouldn't know what to do without you...


----------



## botto00 (Jul 25, 2013)

ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (788.7 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!tk4WGTra!Gt--gU0sQxNHN5P0PpKeRHtLrjlO_1t7ZfW7b1uVF-s


----------



## quim-net (Jul 25, 2013)

botto00 said:


> ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (788.7 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!tk4WGTra!Gt--gU0sQxNHN5P0PpKeRHtLrjlO_1t7ZfW7b1uVF-s

Click to collapse





hi


downloading now, the size of this file is smaller in mb, and continues to have busybox 3.2.4 WW + Root + Flash

update the compilation thread

regards


----------



## esok (Jul 25, 2013)

Also would like a JP version.


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 26, 2013)

esok said:


> Also would like a JP version.

Click to collapse


*PIY*. (patch it yourself)
It can be done easy, look 
HERE
and
HERE


----------



## botto00 (Jul 26, 2013)

*2.3.4 + BUSYBOX x86 + FlashPlayer x86 SKUs JP TW and TW_CHT*

Not tested :angel:

ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (658.2 MB)
MD5 fb9d314e73d59f7dd4e4d87346081316
https://mega.co.nz/#!hM8UWBhD!ck3DrU9Z8SASCd5aYxwW0nc3WOdlPo8WfSOaUjes-RY

ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (744.4 MB)
MD5 9d0a3dbbd34630ac97b842371841084f
https://mega.co.nz/#!BJ8HzQyC!c9_3IR3MYl016f5cZh0pWHqNVvRvk6kOaSdfHHwrufU

ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.4_CHT-2.raw (752.9 MB)
MD5 a9974a50a749fba4da88d89d458307c4
https://mega.co.nz/#!EQUQxRCL!DiY4LE9maSDhERwZWgTcdXUeRERob3yy6NVBGlvnyQQ


----------



## DeDua (Jul 26, 2013)

So, what's new in 3.2.4 version? Is it worth installing? Is there any changelog for any version?


----------



## f4vr (Jul 26, 2013)

DeDua said:


> So, what's new in 3.2.4 version? Is it worth installing? Is there any changelog for any version?

Click to collapse



Asked the same question before but no one is willing to answer so I tried it myself. So far it seems smoother but the effect on battery life is not yet confirmed.


----------



## devrruti (Jul 26, 2013)

How can we upgrade to the new firmware,  in case that we have deleted bloatware,  integrated updates and made changes without backup? 

Is there any way?  I don't care if I need to reinstall everything, I could backup with titanium everything I need.


----------



## post36 (Jul 26, 2013)

devrruti said:


> How can we upgrade to the new firmware,  in case that we have deleted bloatware,  integrated updates and made changes without backup?
> 
> Is there any way?  I don't care if I need to reinstall everything, I could backup with titanium everything I need.

Click to collapse



Had same problem. Reflash a full firmware (no update)


----------



## quim-net (Jul 26, 2013)

hi 

update properly installed, easily, quickly, and without loss of personal data. 

We won (for now as I can see) H+ in the data rate

Regards

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Flash OK






Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saint George (Jul 26, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> update properly installed, easily, quickly, and without loss of personal data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



_quim-net ¿Pudo obtener acceso root a su dispositivo? Si sí, ¿cuál de los tres archivos publicados por botto00 usó? ¡Gracias!_
quim-net did you root your device with any of the files posted by botto00. If yes, which one did you use?


botto00 said:


> Not tested :angel:
> 
> ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (658.2 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!hM8UWBhD!ck3DrU9Z8SASCd5aYxwW0nc3WOdlPo8WfSOaUjes-RY
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## quim-net (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi


the root has run smoothly as ever in the work of its creator, to know what you look at my signature corresponds, on the thread have a PDF that explains


Regards

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## esok (Jul 26, 2013)

Firefox Beta will run on Intel chips.  I use it on my Fonepad and it works fine.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## DeDua (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, maybe it is smoother, but... mine antutu score from ~9000 fallen to ~7500... so... anyway, atm i do not see any problems with lunching apps, and asus could give us android 4.3 it would be great  

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## post36 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://hothardware.com/News/AnTuTu-...lly-Broken-Heavily-Favors-Intel-Architecture/

AnTuTu benchmark was not fair compared to ARM. So they corrected for this


----------



## DeDua (Jul 26, 2013)

But i didn't update to new version T_T so....

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jul 26, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> I don't have a Google account, so wasn't able to get SuperSu PRO.  So, I looked to using Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper.  That didn't do things automatically on my Fonepad (didn't work, basically).  So, I looked at the source code (very simple and straighforward) for OTA Rootkeeper, and was able to figure out how to squirrel away a su manually via adb, and then restore it manually.  Here's the source for OTA Rootkeeper.
> 
> Souce code for Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice trick and link.
This let me learn something more, thank you.
I did it with terminal on my fonepad without using my pc.


----------



## constantyne (Jul 26, 2013)

*Available to the 32GB version?*

is this root method applicable to the 32GB version? sorry if someone else had already asked the same thing... TQ TQ


----------



## gunggu (Jul 26, 2013)

constantyne said:


> is this root method applicable to the 32GB version? sorry if someone else had already asked the same thing... TQ TQ

Click to collapse



I already did ask the same thing and yes


----------



## f4vr (Jul 27, 2013)

DeDua said:


> Yeah, maybe it is smoother, but... mine antutu score from ~9000 fallen to ~7500... so... anyway, atm i do not see any problems with lunching apps, and asus could give us android 4.3 it would be great
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG [root]

Click to collapse



Still not sure with the battery life but if there's a difference, it's very small. The improvement that is hard to let go is the syncing at the background. Before, everytime the fonepad is syncing at the background, it becomes irritatingly slow. It's better now. I don't rely too much on benchmark since I don't use my tablet for gaming. And also the improvement on browsing (default browser). It's much smoother now even though mine is underclocked to 900.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't tell if the firmware has improved the battery, but, so far, I've found the battery life of the Fonepad to be spectacular, especially compared to the phone it replaced: a Dell Streak 5.   The Fonepad may not be all that efficient for all I know, but it helps to have a stonkin big battery.  I can have a day of very heavy use (for me) and the battery isn't even close to being drained.  (Quite a bit of using it as an e-reader, checking mail reasonably frequently, surfing, "outdoor" brightness booster on quite a bit,  gps on with background updates of location every 5 minutes, using an off line map with gps, etc.  I don't watch films or play games on it.)

And, if it is used very lightly, mostly in standby, but checking email and an occasional quick surf, it looks like it would last over a week (charged overnight Monday, it is now Saturday morning and it is at 60%).    

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## jean019 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ladamerah said:


> For moving apps to  SD card you can use Link2SD,I had  tested it and it works! well after you rooted it.Just google the instruction.

Click to collapse



+1 very efficient on Desire HD, but be carreful with ROM updates and linked app, I had problems with it.
Compelled to delink app, apply ROM update, and then reLink app on the DesireHD.
Not tried yet on my new Fonepad.


Note : is this the only interesting post on the Fonepad ? I just received it so I'm trying to have documents.
Do we have ClockWordMod to make an image of the device ?
Thanks

.


----------



## kinged (Jul 27, 2013)

*Does rooted Fonepad support 64gb microSD?*

Hi, I am a newbie here.  My Fonepad is coming next week.

I read from a previous post that rooted Fonepad does not detect 64 gb microsd.  Is that still the case?  I don't want to root the device if it does not support 64 gb card.  Is it very easy to find out?  I assume I can easier reverse the root, Correct?

Thanks


----------



## jean019 (Jul 27, 2013)

kinged said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here.  My Fonepad is coming next week.
> 
> I read from a previous post that rooted Fonepad does not detect 64 gb microsd.  Is that still the case?  I don't want to root the device if it does not support 64 gb card.  Is it very easy to find out?  I assume I can easier reverse the root, Correct?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Don't think it is related to root. It seems to be limited to 32GB SDHC, even if the pdf manual talks about SDXC.
One user on this post tells that after full boot, android detects 64GB card, but the bootloader doesn't detect it.
I think it might be annoying in the future if we have clockworkmod for example.
I'm going to stick to 32GB SDHC.

Reverse root seems to be easy, just upgrade with an original asus rom.


----------



## gunggu (Jul 27, 2013)

*usb otg lmitation*

Hi i just tried several usb to connect with the otg, it seems there are no problems with any usb stick i tried under 8 gb, however if its 8 gb and more, there are some problem in file management, stuck in copying files etc.

Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 27, 2013)

gunggu said:


> Hi i just tried several usb to connect with the otg, it seems there are no problems with any usb stick i tried under 8 gb, however if its 8 gb and more, there are some problem in file management, stuck in copying files etc.
> 
> Anyone has the same problem?

Click to collapse



i am try use otg cable and flash memory and my tablet did not Recognize any flash memory 
how it is work for you and not working for me


----------



## gunggu (Jul 27, 2013)

cyberghost1990 said:


> i am try use otg cable and flash memory and my tablet did not Recognize any flash memory
> how it is work for you and not working for me

Click to collapse



It supports usb otg after fw 3.2.1 i think, check ur fw mate


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 27, 2013)

gunggu said:


> It supports usb otg after fw 3.2.1 i think, check ur fw mate

Click to collapse



i try on 3.2.3 and 3.2.4 and same problem and i have two fonepad same thing when i connect otg cable nothing Recognize


----------



## gunggu (Jul 27, 2013)

cyberghost1990 said:


> i try on 3.2.3 and 3.2.4 and same problem and i have two fonepad same thing when i connect otg cable nothing Recognize

Click to collapse



R u sure ur otg cable is fine? I also have 2 fonepads and both working great with usb otg (z2420 and z2460) other than the problem i mentioned earlier


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 27, 2013)

gunggu said:


> R u sure ur otg cable is fine? I also have 2 fonepads and both working great with usb otg (z2420 and z2460) other than the problem i mentioned earlier

Click to collapse



i use same usb cable that come from fonepad + female usb to female adapter 
this is photo of my Invention


----------



## gunggu (Jul 28, 2013)

cyberghost1990 said:


> i use same usb cable that come from fonepad + female usb to female adapter
> this is photo of my Invention

Click to collapse



Off course it wont work, u need a special usb otg cable mate


----------



## steve271 (Jul 28, 2013)

gunggu said:


> Off course it wont work, u need a special usb otg cable mate

Click to collapse



Yes, get one off ebay for a couple of dollars. OTG stands for on-the-go, which means you can connect and act as USB host (like a PC for example) and read/write files on the connected USB device such as memory stick or hard disk.

Works very well on my Fonepad.


----------



## iluvatrix (Jul 28, 2013)

signed the petition


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Tzidogang (Jul 28, 2013)

I am using this type and it works well.


Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Jemus (Jul 28, 2013)

so i'm considering to buy the new nexus 7 and sell my asus fonepad because it's not that fast when it comes to gaming.
how am i able to roll back the root? restore all apps i froze with titanium backup the reset the device by the function in settings and just try if OTA updates work again and then delete all my data?

edit: worked just like that!


----------



## ghairisson (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi can someone help.. how to change asus fonepad 4gb internal to 16gb micro sd

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## post36 (Jul 28, 2013)

ghairisson said:


> Hi can someone help.. how to change asus fonepad 4gb internal to 16gb micro sd
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Insert a 16gb micro sdcard......


----------



## ghairisson (Jul 28, 2013)

*help beatles*

I've got 4 gb almost full .. There is no way to change the internal 16gb micro sd storage ..:crying:


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 28, 2013)

when the 4.2 android update release for the fonepad


----------



## marco69h (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello botto00. First I want to thank you for a great job ... A profesional.


----------



## yodasmaster (Jul 28, 2013)

can anyone upload a mirror of the new rooted firmware, I'm having problems with Mega. thanks in advance. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## constantyne (Jul 28, 2013)

*I downloaded from drive with no problem*



yodasmaster said:


> can anyone upload a mirror of the new rooted firmware, I'm having problems with Mega. thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



I downloaded the new root (3.2.4) from the google drive link with no problem at all 
:good:

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




gunggu said:


> I already did ask the same thing and yes

Click to collapse



#666 :good:


----------



## yodasmaster (Jul 28, 2013)

constantyne said:


> I downloaded the new root (3.2.4) from the google drive link with no problem at all
> :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



the link provided by botto is a mega link, there is no link to googledrive, can you guide me to post # 
ive searched the last 200 posts and can't find anything
thanks

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## dexif (Jul 28, 2013)

cyberghost1990 said:


> when the 4.2 android update release for the fonepad

Click to collapse



 4.3 is coming (technosamigos.com/asus-android-4-3-jelly-bean-update-schedule/) :fingers-crossed:


----------



## constantyne (Jul 28, 2013)

yodasmaster said:


> the link provided by botto is a mega link, there is no link to googledrive, can you guide me to post #
> ive searched the last 200 posts and can't find anything
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



its at post #636 my friend...


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 28, 2013)

quim-net said:


> Flash OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash have ALWAYS worked when using "mobile" mode when in browser !!! 

try viewing in "desktop" mode and report if you can still use flash 

I have always been able to view flash if set browser to engage "mobile" mode--->> it auto to HTML5 conversion...

but when switching to "desktop" mode... flash DO NOT work !!


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jul 28, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> Flash have ALWAYS worked when using "mobile" mode when in browser !!!
> 
> try viewing in "desktop" mode and report if you can still use flash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Starting from bott00 3.2.3 files with flashplayer and Ota to 3.2.4. Flash is working ok in desktop mode.


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 28, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> Starting from bott00 3.2.3 files with flashplayer and Ota to 3.2.4. Flash is working ok in desktop mode.

Click to collapse



I'm on the TW sku... I don't believed there ever was one from botto00 with flash "injected" for that sku...etc

but after I flashed the rooted v3.2.3 TW --->> I did installed flashed manually..etc 

wondered why he added the flash and busybox when we could have side loaded them both though ?? same result is it not ??

I have busybox pro and flashplayer apks and they installed properly...etc

and are you saying only starting with v3.2.4 flash works ??  why here I have v3.2.3 and flash only run when in "mobile" mode ?

:confused..


----------



## davidgarant (Jul 28, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> I'm on the TW sku... I don't believed there ever was one from bott00 with flash "injected" for that sku...etc
> 
> but after I flashed the rooted v3.2.3 TW --->> I did installed flashed manually..etc
> 
> wondered why he added the flash and busybox when we could have side loaded them both though ?? same result is it not ??

Click to collapse



Yes, the result must be the same
The reason to include busybox and flash in the rom is make things easier for people who do not know how.
Not everyone can do the same things
Nothing prevents you delete it and install it to your liking



UnicornKaz said:


> I have busybox pro and flashplayer apks and they installed properly...etc
> 
> and are you saying only starting with v3.2.4 flash works ??  why here I have v3.2.3 and flash only run when in "mobile" mode ?
> 
> :confused..

Click to collapse



In desktop mode flash works for me perfectly (I use the default browser)
Both the version 2.3.3WW as 2.3.4WW


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 28, 2013)

davidgarant said:


> Yes, the result must be the same
> The reason to include busybox and flash in the rom is make things easier for people who do not know how.
> Not everyone can do the same things
> Nothing prevents you delete it and install it to your liking
> ...

Click to collapse



I revisited that post and I think I know why it does not work...etc
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42705205&postcount=359

because when botto00 injected the v3.2.3 WW sku with flash...it was a *"flash x86"* and not the regular flash for android/arm...etc

need bott00 to make one for the TW sku *with flash x86* included !!!

Please botto00


----------



## botto00 (Jul 28, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> I revisited that post and I think I know why it does not work...etc
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42705205&postcount=359
> 
> because when bott00 injected the v3.2.3 WW sku with flash...it was a *"flash x86"* and not the regular flash for android/arm...etc
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, busybox as Flasplayer both are compiled for X86
you can find it here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43957906&postcount=652


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 28, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Yes, busybox as Flasplayer both are compiled for X86
> you can find it here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43957906&postcount=652

Click to collapse



tittle of the link post does not say whether busybox or flash x86 are injected...are they ??

cause I wouldn't know how to...LOL


----------



## botto00 (Jul 29, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> tittle of the link post does not say whether busybox or flash x86 are injected...are they ??

Click to collapse



Yes

Title updated


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 29, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Not tested :angel:
> 
> ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (744.4 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!BJ8HzQyC!c9_3IR3MYl016f5cZh0pWHqNVvRvk6kOaSdfHHwrufU

Click to collapse



Can someone with the TW sku confirm the MD5 on this ??

I got the following:

*MD5:
9D0A3DBBD34630AC97B842371841084F*

don't have the fonepad with me at the moment ( it's the wife's toy  )... just want to make sure so that I will proceed later ..etc 

Thanks !


----------



## botto00 (Jul 29, 2013)

UnicornKaz said:


> Can someone with the TW sku confirm the MD5 on this ??
> 
> I got the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok
MD5 of all files

fb9d314e73d59f7dd4e4d87346081316  ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
9d0a3dbbd34630ac97b842371841084f  ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
a9974a50a749fba4da88d89d458307c4  ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.4_CHT-2.raw
615a94f7d7e3ed10ed2f0ae393c47ec9  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw


----------



## pierretan31 (Jul 29, 2013)

kinged said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here.  My Fonepad is coming next week.
> 
> I read from a previous post that rooted Fonepad does not detect 64 gb microsd.  Is that still the case?  I don't want to root the device if it does not support 64 gb card.  Is it very easy to find out?  I assume I can easier reverse the root, Correct?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



can a rooted fonepad detect 64 gb microsd? yes and no. 
im able to store videos and other files on it just fine, but i wasn't able to update the new rooted rom with it. 
after the update though (using a different microsd), the 64gb works well enough. 

is it easy to find out? yeah, i think so.

can the root be reversed? yes. just make sure you have a copy of the old rom and load it the same way you update.

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------




Tzidogang said:


> I am using this type and it works well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



im using that kind as well. works great.

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




ghairisson said:


> I've got 4 gb almost full .. There is no way to change the internal 16gb micro sd storage ..:crying:

Click to collapse



i kinda have the same issue as well. you see the internal memory is stuck at 4gb and it really cant be replaced. what you can do for the moment is move all videos, audios, docs and other downloaded files to the external microsd to free some space. 
for now, we can wait for some of the more talented members to find a way to move the apps themselves to the external mirosd. someone suggested using an app called Link2SD but i have not tried that yet. 
can anyone else confirm?


----------



## quim-net (Jul 29, 2013)

good morning

updated the thread to the latest developments made ​​by botto00

in my signature


regards


----------



## quim-net (Jul 29, 2013)

hi

to take into consideration the product specifications for the use of microSD as storage


http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad/#specifications




```
*1: May vary by SKU and country.
```


----------



## UnicornKaz (Jul 29, 2013)

quim-net said:


> good morning
> 
> updated the thread to the latest developments made ​​by botto00
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a couple of editing still needed... minor typos where titles don't match with versions number ...etc  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42645876&postcount=292
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43957906&postcount=652

Botto00 started them... and you copy & pasted ... LOL  :laugh:

I can see how that could've happened ... been there myself a few times while trying to make sure to flash the right version *AND* the SKU  :silly:


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 29, 2013)

dexif said:


> 4.3 is coming (technosamigos.com/asus-android-4-3-jelly-bean-update-schedule/) :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Given the things that I've read about 4.3, having root access is much trickier.  /system is nosuid and zygote can't run suid binaries.

Root on Android 4.3 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## xda163fm (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone now if you can get access to the storage as a drive which you have to remember to disconnect instead of a newer no need to disconnect combined device in win7? I have downloaded the usb drivers but there are no instructions on how to install win7?


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Jul 29, 2013)

botto00 said:


> For those who need
> 
> Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
> Size 827034724
> ...

Click to collapse



nice work botto00
this version of busybox and flashplayer does supported X86  ?????


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 29, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Does anyone now if you can get access to the storage as a drive which you have to remember to disconnect instead of a newer no need to disconnect combined device in win7? I have downloaded the usb drivers but there are no instructions on how to install win7?

Click to collapse



Devices and printers > right-click on sdcard in there > properties > hardware > select sdhc card (or whatever) > properties > change settings > policies > choose your option

Do note you can access this by right-clicking sdcard in Windows explorer and following the latter steps as detailed above.

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jul 29, 2013)

cyberghost1990 said:


> nice work botto00
> this version of busybox and flashplayer does supported X86  ?????

Click to collapse



You can not use low level program on Fonepad if they are not x86.
As he write in the previous page (here) bott00 injected x86 Version of Flashplayer and Busybox.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 29, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Does anyone now if you can get access to the storage as a drive which you have to remember to disconnect instead of a newer no need to disconnect combined device in win7? I have downloaded the usb drivers but there are no instructions on how to install win7?

Click to collapse



On the Fonepad, the internal /sdcard storage area isn't really a separate device, so can't be mounted as a USB mass storage device on your computer.  Even if you add a SD card, which is a separate device, it can't be mounted as a USB mass storage device, as the kernel doesn't support USB mass storage.  It might be that you can get an app that will allow you to mount the added SD card, but I'm not sure about this.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 29, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> On the Fonepad, the internal /sdcard storage area isn't really a separate device, so can't be mounted as a USB mass storage device on your computer.  Even if you add a SD card, which is a separate device, it can't be mounted as a USB mass storage device, as the kernel doesn't support USB mass storage.  It might be that you can get an app that will allow you to mount the added SD card, but I'm not sure about this.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Oops! Seems I misunderstood the question (or more likely just didn't read it carefully) 
Sorry! 

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## brianstock (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Apologies if inappropriate post but this is still the only thread for Fonepad, sadly no forum yet.

Is it possible to direct Titanium backup folder to micro sd card within tablet rather than the integral sd card

Thanks

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renqhui (Jul 30, 2013)

*CN_all_user_V3.2.3*

thanks everyone. my unroot version is v3.2.3_CN, could you release the new cn version?

thank you


----------



## MobiMikes (Jul 30, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if inappropriate post but this is still the only thread for Fonepad, sadly no forum yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Menu > preferences > backup location (use back key to move up in the folder hierarchy)

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## brianstock (Jul 30, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> Menu > preferences > backup location (use back key to move up in the folder hierarchy)
> 
> Sent from my FonePad.

Click to collapse



Cheers! 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fir_dk (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello guys, i got asus fonepad ww version with rear camera. i wonder that my ram used almost 80% all the time. I noticed it since i bought it last month. I already root it and freeze some apps with titanium back up and hibernated some apps with greenify. However, the ram is still high.. The ram around 600mb-800mb.... Is that normal or it has some problem with my device?   Thanx


----------



## fieznur (Jul 30, 2013)

fir_dk said:


> Hello guys, i got asus fonepad ww version with rear camera. i wonder that my ram used almost 80% all the time. I noticed it since i bought it last month. I already root it and freeze some apps with titanium back up and hibernated some apps with greenify. However, the ram is still high.. The ram around 600mb-800mb.... Is that normal or it has some problem with my device?   Thanx

Click to collapse



You might want to check running apps.

Setting>battery. Usually media storage scanning, download manager, drm protected content storage and downloads. 

Setting>apps>running. You can check background running apps. For me, on my previous phone, google maps keep hogging ram and draining battery.

Just my opinion, maybe others have better ideas.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 30, 2013)

It is good that the RAM is used.  If the app you need is in RAM, it starts faster and uses less energy to start (doesn't need to be read off persistent storage.)   In general, programs are removed from RAM only when memory is needed.  Otherwise, anything loaded is cached after use..

What you don't want is a program/app in RAM to be running, if you aren't using it.  But, unless you are running it as a background service, e.g., background GPS, it won't be.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## esok (Jul 30, 2013)

fir_dk said:


> Hello guys, i got asus fonepad ww version with rear camera. i wonder that my ram used almost 80% all the time. I noticed it since i bought it last month. I already root it and freeze some apps with titanium back up and hibernated some apps with greenify. However, the ram is still high.. The ram around 600mb-800mb.... Is that normal or it has some problem with my device?   Thanx

Click to collapse



There is an app called Disable  Camera by Free Wing.  It's an easy way to disable/enable the camera.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




fieznur said:


> You might want to check running apps.
> 
> Setting>battery. Usually media storage scanning, download manager, drm protected content storage and downloads.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best battery app that I have ever seen is 2X Battery by Sam Lu.  Use his, not the imitation ones.


----------



## fieznur (Jul 30, 2013)

or there might be always on apps like wechat, whatsapp, facebook, twitter etc etc. that might causing the ram to always full

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## f4vr (Jul 31, 2013)

Just sharing.

This apps will help reduce lag on our device.

SD Booster - speeds up external and internal sd cards
ES Task Manager - for managing start-up applications
LagFix Free - fstrim utility. improves the read and write speed
Clean Master - clearing up cache


----------



## fir_dk (Jul 31, 2013)

oh thank you so much guys for the info. I will try to instal the app


----------



## devrruti (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd suggest this
http://elsdoerfer.name/android-autostarts
 to disable apps from starting by themselves, so you have more ram


----------



## DeDua (Aug 1, 2013)

F4vr, Can you confirm that "LagFix Free - fstrim utility" is working without any problems with Fonepad?
I ask because that app triggers trimm option on SSD used in device, and it was kinda bad for some 
devices with non compatibile chips used to control SSD. And the worst thing was that device was unusable after that ;(

So?


----------



## f4vr (Aug 1, 2013)

DeDua said:


> F4vr, Can you confirm that "LagFix Free - fstrim utility" is working without any problems with Fonepad?
> I ask because that app triggers trimm option on SSD used in device, and it was kinda bad for some
> devices with non compatibile chips used to control SSD. And the worst thing was that device was unusable after that ;(
> 
> So?

Click to collapse



Yes. I've used it several times already.


----------



## renqhui (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks everyone. my unroot version is v3.2.3_CN, could you release the new cn version?

thank you


----------



## asiapiranha (Aug 1, 2013)

Same problem with me

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 2, 2013)

*Scripts to move apps to microsd*

Instead of using apps like lin2sd to link the apps,cant we use scripts to do the same?
Don't you think its' a more reliable and efficient method?
Like these


----------



## alby65 (Aug 2, 2013)

*how to backup rom before rooting*

i am a newbie of fonepad,

my fonepad is :

model nr. k004
android ver: 4.1.2
ifwi version 50.37
touchscreen version: A016-c009-8.0.2
battery version 0324 0101 0133 0
versione kernel: 3.0.34-00001-g4f8933f
[email protected] #3
                        fri jul 12 11:04:57 cst 2013
build nr: jzo54k.WW_epad-V3.2.4-20130712

before testing the rooted firmware i want backup entire rom (firmware+all data) from fonepad to pc (linux preferred, but it's also possibile with win7) or in sdcard (and copy on pc linux or win7)

do exist a howto / guides ? i search by google but don't give me a real result (maybe i wrong the word search?)

if don't exist, anyone know a step by step procedure?

thanks a lot for attention


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 2, 2013)

i guys have just gotten my fonepad
may i ask what are your various reasons for gaining root on stock rom when there is no possibility of custom rom due to locked bootloader?
thanks


----------



## aljezawi (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks very much botto00 for your hard working!


my device the WW version
When I try to install  your rooted rom ( ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 ) gives me an error message
I do not know exactly where the problem !!

I tried to reinstall the original rom from Asus website succeeded without any problem
I try with your rooted rom I got the same error message

Any ideas Please


----------



## FishDip (Aug 2, 2013)

aljezawi said:


> Thanks very much botto00 for your hard working!
> 
> 
> my device the WW version
> ...

Click to collapse



Check you downloaded RAW. Probably corrupted download


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 2, 2013)

aljezawi said:


> Thanks very much botto00 for your hard working!
> 
> 
> my device the WW version
> ...

Click to collapse



which link did you download from?


----------



## quim-net (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi

Download from link "mega"


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 2, 2013)

have you tried downloading from google docs?


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 2, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> i guys have just gotten my fonepad
> may i ask what are your various reasons for gaining root on stock rom when there is no possibility of custom rom due to locked bootloader?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Here's what I do with root, in order of importance.

1. Backup and freeze with Titanium backup.  (It allows me to freeze apps which can't be disabled with settings.)
2. Run full linux in a chroot environment.  This is very, very useful to me.  E.g., I can connect to the phone with SSH, and use SCP to copy files to it.[1]  I can also turn the phone into a netbook with the addition of a bluetooth keyboard.  
3. Set clock from my own NTP server. (GPS timing receiver connected to a Raspberry PI.   )
4. Use NTP to speed up GPS sat acquisition.  

I also want to be able to mount NFS and use iptables.  (I need to get the kernel modules sorted.)

Something may have been missed.

[1] I have a local OwnCloud server and an OwnCloud client on the phone.  I usually use this to transfer files to the phone.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 2, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> Here's what I do with root, in order of importance.
> 
> 1. Backup and freeze with Titanium backup.  (It allows me to freeze apps which can't be disabled with settings.)
> 2. Run full linux in a chroot environment.  This is very, very useful to me.  E.g., I can connect to the phone with SSH, and use SCP to copy files to it.[1]  I can also turn the phone into a netbook with the addition of a bluetooth keyboard.
> ...

Click to collapse



i guess only option 1 could apply to me.
would you be able to advise all the app / processes that could be safely removed / frozen?


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 2, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> i guess only option 1 could apply to me.
> would you be able to advise all the app / processes that could be safely removed / frozen?

Click to collapse



There's a list in the thread, I think, of the ones that can be removed.  I would recommend freezing rather than removing, as I suspect that removing them would break OTA updates.

I've frozen Amazon Kindle, Android keyboard, Android Live Wallpaper, App Backup, App Locker, Asus Day Scene, Asus E-Mail, Asus MyWater, Asus Splendid, Asus Story, Asus Studio, Asus Weather, AudioWizard, Black Hole, Bubbles, BuddyBuzz, Chrome, CMClient, DMClient, Document Viewer, Earth, Email, Exchange Services, Gmail, Google Account Manager, Google Backup Transport, Google Bookmarks, Google Calendar, Google Contacts, Google Partner Set-up Google Play Music, Google Play services, Google Play Store, Google Search, Google Services Framework, Google Text-to-speech Engine, Google+, Live Wallpaper Picker, Magic Smoke Wallpaper, Maps, Market Feedback Agent, Moss, Movie Studio, MyBitCast, MyLibrary, My Painter, Phase Beam, Picasa Uploader, PressReader, Setup Wizard, Sticky Memor, Street View, SuperNote Lite, Talk, TalkBack, To Do List, and WebStorage, 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 2, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> There's a list in the thread, I think, of the ones that can be removed.  I would recommend freezing rather than removing, as I suspect that removing them would break OTA updates.
> 
> I've frozen Amazon Kindle, Android keyboard, Android Live Wallpaper, App Backup, App Locker, Asus Day Scene, Asus E-Mail, Asus MyWater, Asus Splendid, Asus Story, Asus Studio, Asus Weather, AudioWizard, Black Hole, Bubbles, BuddyBuzz, Chrome, CMClient, DMClient, Document Viewer, Earth, Email, Exchange Services, Gmail, Google Account Manager, Google Backup Transport, Google Bookmarks, Google Calendar, Google Contacts, Google Partner Set-up Google Play Music, Google Play services, Google Play Store, Google Search, Google Services Framework, Google Text-to-speech Engine, Google+, Live Wallpaper Picker, Magic Smoke Wallpaper, Maps, Market Feedback Agent, Moss, Movie Studio, MyBitCast, MyLibrary, My Painter, Phase Beam, Picasa Uploader, PressReader, Setup Wizard, Sticky Memor, Street View, SuperNote Lite, Talk, TalkBack, To Do List, and WebStorage,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi bob
noted your concern about freezing & not removing the above apps for fear of breaking OTA.
however if the above apps are removed , will the user app storage space increase by the amount of MB that was free'd up by the removal of the said apps?
also are the above the max that can be frozen / removed or are there some that you have not explored?
i like a base rom that is a lite as possible.


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 2, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> hi bob
> noted your concern about freezing & not removing the above apps for fear of breaking OTA.
> however if the above apps are removed , will the user app storage space increase by the amount of MB that was free'd up by the removal of the said apps?
> also are the above the max that can be frozen / removed or are there some that you have not explored?
> i like a base rom that is a lite as possible.

Click to collapse



I don't know the answer to the first question.  Space on /system will increase.  I'm not sure whether it will increase space for user apps, as it depends on where they are stored.  (I'm not all that familiar with Android policies).    As far as I can tell, my user apps are on /sdcard (/data/media, I think), which is independent of /system, so removing stuff from /system wouldn't free up space for these apps.

As to the second.  Those are the ones I froze because I didn't want to use them.  There may be others that I freeze in the future.    There are probably others one could freeze that I want to use, and some on the list which many wouldn't want to freeze because they want to use them, e.g., some people use Google apps.  



Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## vel_tins (Aug 2, 2013)

^^
If you "freeze" or remove all these above mentioned apps (especially the google services/play), the device is almost useless...
OK, you can use it as a nice paperweight, or photo-frame, but everything else?
Nonsense.


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 2, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> ^^
> If you "freeze" or remove all these above mentioned apps (especially the google services/play), the device is almost useless...
> OK, you can use it as a nice paperweight, or photo-frame, but everything else?
> Nonsense.

Click to collapse



That may be true if you rely upon Google apps and bloatware, but if you're knowledgeable and competent you can still do everything you could desire to do. Btw, saying  someone is talking "nonsense" isn't very nice, maybe you should investigate further before making derogatory remarks? 

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 2, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> ^^
> If you "freeze" or remove all these above mentioned apps (especially the google services/play), the device is almost useless...
> OK, you can use it as a nice paperweight, or photo-frame, but everything else?
> Nonsense.

Click to collapse



Not quite useless.

Firefox for browsing.
K-9 Mail for email.
Business Calendar with CalDAV addon for Calendar.
CardDAV addon for Contacts.
OsmAnd~ for Maps.
Cool Reader for e-reader (epub)
Document Viewer for pdf.
OwnCloud client for file sync.
Etc.

Most from f-droid.org.  (I first look to f-droid for programs/apps.)  I use a Davical server for Calendar and Contacts, an IMAP server for email, and an OwnCloud server for files and various other things, so the apps I have on the phone fit right in with my desktop/server arrangements.

In addition, I have full fat linux running side by side with Android, allowing ssh, rsync, vim (editing), LaTeX,  etc.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## aljezawi (Aug 3, 2013)

:good: FishDip iluvatrix quim-net  :good: Thank you very much for helping me

This is the Links that I tried installed in my device
1-
Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
Size 827034724
MD5 615a94f7d7e3ed10ed2f0ae393c47ec9
docs-google-/file/d/0Bx2l...it?usp=sharing

 (Gave me an error message Attached pictures)

2 -
docs.google./file/d/0Bx2l...it?usp=sharing
md5sum
78d367f346473b161632a8848757df1f ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2-2.raw Size 682062228
docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l...it?usp=sharing#[/url]
File Size: 684128530

(Gave me an error message Attached pictures)

3-  
0f3be795be2dbb1c0f4e858e412aa6a7 ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.3-2.raw
docs.google/file/d/0Bx2l...it?usp=sharing
File Size: 684128530

(Gave me an error message Attached pictures)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After trying these three files Struck me doubt the problem in my device 

So I went to the official ASUS page and download this
   ASUS Fonepad Firmware: V3.2.4 (for WW SKU version only)
dlcdnet.asus./pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER324.zip

Installation succeeded without any error message

Frankly I'm very happy I like exotic and complex problems


----------



## Tzidogang (Aug 3, 2013)

*Android 4.3 x86 Test Image Is Now Available For Tablets and Netbooks*

Got this information from a web side. Just for information.

*Android 4.3 x86 Test Image Is Now Available For Tablets and Net books*

Android-x86 project has been working on porting Android OS to Intel and AMD Desktop PC and Laptop, and just about a week after Android 4.3 has been released in AOSP, the project’s team has already managed to provide an Android 4.3 x86 test image for desktop and laptop, probably helped by the recent push by Intel to have Android device powered by x86 processor.

Read more: http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/08/02/android-4-3-x86-test-image-is-now-available-for-tablets-and-netbooks/


----------



## limeunlimited (Aug 3, 2013)

Got my fonepad two weeks ago and *thanks* to *botto00* (for rooting) I successfully replaced the bootanimation with my modded version.


----------



## brianstock (Aug 3, 2013)

*Cable Matters Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter*

Just checking if anyone knows whether Cable Matters Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter works with Fonepad

Thanks


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there a difference between freezing an app with TIBU & disabling in all app list?
Is it preferable to disable in all app list if option is available & freeze in TIBU if option not available?

Sent from my ZP900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## phabulous (Aug 3, 2013)

rooting Asus phones seems to be a major problem everywhere. I bought Garminfone last year and could not find any rooting method for it. After performing factory data reset I got a lock phone after reboot and have not been able to use the phone since. Now using htc One X which I was able to root with ease.


----------



## vel_tins (Aug 3, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> That may be true if you rely upon Google apps and bloatware, but if you're knowledgeable and competent you can still do everything you could desire to do. Btw, saying  someone is talking "nonsense" isn't very nice, maybe you should investigate further before making derogatory remarks?
> Sent from my FonePad.

Click to collapse



I don't want to argue, but read my post again!
Where in my post did you read, that I said, somebody *is talking* nonsense?
Imho, it is nonsense,  to remove almost every app and *Google* service, on a device, based on a *Google* OS.
But ok, everybody up to him/her :silly:


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 4, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> I don't want to argue, but read my post again!
> Where in my post did you read, that I said, somebody *is talking* nonsense?
> Imho, it is nonsense,  to remove almost every app and *Google* service, on a device, based on a *Google* OS.
> But ok, everybody up to him/her :silly:

Click to collapse



I prefer to use Open Source programs when possible.  (Can't always be done on a phone, unfortunately.  There are too many binary, firmware blobs.).  Android is open source, Google's apps aren't.  So, there is good reason to distinguish them, and use Android without the Google stuff.  

Actually, you also said that such a phone would be "almost" useless, and a "paperweight".  

You were wrong about that too.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## aljezawi (Aug 4, 2013)

FishDip iluvatrix quim-net Thank you very much

I find a solution the problem... The solution is not logical at all because the problem is not logical

I will re-experience several time because I am confused


----------



## gunggu (Aug 4, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Just checking if anyone knows whether Cable Matters Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter works with Fonepad
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nah, wont work at all, tried 2 different versions of mhl


----------



## brianstock (Aug 4, 2013)

gunggu said:


> Nah, wont work at all, tried 2 different versions of mhl

Click to collapse



That's a shame, thanks for the info.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianstock (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, Just a couple of question re fonepad battery.

1. Is it ok to use whilst plugged in to mains?Thought I read somewhere that it might be harmful but I'm sure many people do use them whilst recharging .

2. How easy is it to change the battery should it ever be necessary?

Thanks.
Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truongluu (Aug 5, 2013)

How can change MicoSD -> Sdcard ...
dev_mount emmc /storage/sdcard0 8 /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/mmc_host/mmc0
dev_mount microsd /Removable/MicroSD auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1


----------



## gunggu (Aug 6, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Hi, Just a couple of question re fonepad battery.
> 
> 1. Is it ok to use whilst plugged in to mains?Thought I read somewhere that it might be harmful but I'm sure many people do use them whilst recharging .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. While its ok, it also poses some threats so i suggest not to, some people actually died due to this
2. When i purchased, i asked asus store, they said they can do it


----------



## f4vr (Aug 6, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Hi, Just a couple of question re fonepad battery.
> 
> 1. Is it ok to use whilst plugged in to mains?Thought I read somewhere that it might be harmful but I'm sure many people do use them whilst recharging .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure with your first question.  On your second question, I think you already have replaced your phone before you feel the need to replace the battery.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## hyndric (Aug 6, 2013)

*3.2.4CN root+flash support*

Thanks Botto00 for your talented work. Can you roll out 3.2.4CN+flash support?


----------



## Flashben (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am not able to find the post of procedure on how to root the fonepad.

Where do i copy the raw file to and after going to the recovery, what should i do?


----------



## quim-net (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

look in my signature



Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## neofun (Aug 6, 2013)

Flashben said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not able to find the post of procedure on how to root the fonepad.
> 
> Where do i copy the raw file to and after going to the recovery, what should i do?

Click to collapse



copy the .raw(proper version) file on the ROOT (important to be there) of your sd card, put the card in fonepad, boot in recovery (is a pdf on forum) and chose SD Download. now w8 for 5-7 min and the fonepad will reboot rooted  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Flashben (Aug 6, 2013)

Thx guys, I have successfully rooted my fonepad.

Or so i thought....

I notice some rooted app is not able to get to certain directories to get the info... Any idea how to overcome it?

NVM, i think its my busybox issue...


----------



## Flashben (Aug 6, 2013)

It seems like the pad got smoother after flashing... is it me or its real?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 6, 2013)

Flashben said:


> It seems like the pad got smoother after flashing... is it me or its real?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have noticed that downloads are much faster when HSPA+ kicks in, which wasn't available before 3.2.4.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Flashben (Aug 7, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> I have noticed that downloads are much faster when HSPA+ kicks in, which wasn't available before 3.2.4.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



I am already 3.2.4 before i flash to root.. so i dont really feel the different.. 

I have rooted every android device i owned, dont ask me why, i just dont feel comfortable without rooting my devices... lolx

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## botto00 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Info 2 2.3.4 + BUSYBOX x86 + FlashPlayer x86 SKU CN*



hyndric said:


> Thanks Botto00 for your talented work. Can you roll out 3.2.4CN+flash support?

Click to collapse



As would say obama
Yes We can!! :highfive:

Sorry for the delay

ME371MG_all_CN_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (628.4 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!zYRA1bQY!X2q9R0xmn53PWOUY9-FSXRpTxrswfWRq_1M0uZK0Mtk
MD5 ffc00bf494817d0f6646f5ecd9707a51

Mirror
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIS2xvcXVlOUxqd0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hyndric (Aug 7, 2013)

botto00 said:


> As would say obama
> Yes We can!! :highfive:
> 
> Sorry for the delay
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hyndric (Aug 7, 2013)

botto00 said:


> As would say obama
> Yes We can!! :highfive:
> 
> Sorry for the delay
> ...

Click to collapse



It takes for ever to download from Mega.It stuck at 2% since 5 hours ago.Can you upload to google drive?


----------



## botto00 (Aug 7, 2013)

hyndric said:


> It takes for ever to download from Mega.It stuck at 2% since 5 hours ago.Can you upload to google drive?
> 
> View attachment 2171166

Click to collapse



Uploading.....
Done
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIS2xvcXVlOUxqd0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## OngPangTau (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi quim-net,

Thank you for compiling this useful information in a place. Luckily I read from the very FIRST post till here (post#36) just to get this [ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw]. I would like to suggest if this info could also relocate to the FIRST post too. Thanks again!


----------



## quim-net (Aug 8, 2013)

hi

if you look you will see that the first topic of this thread is dated 25th April 2013, 01:37 PM # 1, at that time was not known if it was possible to obtain root on our devices, thanks to Bottoo0, 15th June 2013, 03:55 AM # 215 is when you start talking root in our devices, I think until you get a fixed thread will not be at all possible gather everything in the # 1

thanks and regards

PD: is this your suggestion?


----------



## yodasmaster (Aug 8, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> if you look you will see that the first topic of this thread is dated 25th April 2013, 01:37 PM # 1, at that time was not known if it was possible to obtain root on our devices, thanks to Bottoo0, 15th June 2013, 03:55 AM # 215 is when you start talking root in our devices, I think until you get a fixed thread will not be at all possible gather everything in the # 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how about someone opening a new thread head "Asus Fonepad Forum" and then said person could edit their 1st post so it will be there for new members.
I would do it but I don't have the patience get all the links together. 



Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Flashben (Aug 9, 2013)

yodasmaster said:


> how about someone opening a new thread head "Asus Fonepad Forum" and then said person could edit their 1st post so it will be there for new members.
> I would do it but I don't have the patience get all the links together.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a new forum for Asus fonepad?

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## quim-net (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi 

a few days ago started a petition to moderators in xda for opening a thread for our asus fonepad specified, it appears that as of today we are not the owners of this device enough and no development we can only continue to insist or wait for the moderators decide xda

Regards


----------



## stevov (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe we should all move over to android central. They at least recognise the fonepad and have given it its own subforum in the Asus tablet section.
http://forums.androidcentral.com/asus-fonepad/
Not as techy as xda but at least they recognise and rate the device enough to give it a place.


----------



## gigsaw (Aug 9, 2013)

Till we won't get a working recovery and/or a custom Rom, we probably won't never see a forum on xda..


----------



## jean019 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,
just rooted the WW Fonepad with 3.2.4-2.
No problem.
Put a Samsung SDXC 64GB UHS-1 (FAT32 format) just to try it and it is recorgnized under Android. Not try under the bootloader.
My final SD card will be a Lexar 32GB SDHC, as I wonder about Sandisk reliability currently ...

Thank you very much for the root Bottoo0 

One question : Can you tell me if another root with the next release will delete all my settings ?
Thanks


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## quim-net (Aug 9, 2013)

jean019 said:


> Hi,
> just rooted the WW Fonepad with 3.2.4-2.
> No problem.
> Put a Samsung SDXC 64GB UHS-1 (FAT32 format) just to try it and it is recorgnized under Android. Not try under the bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi

to date, no, all updates are kept, personal data and app are not deleted

regards


----------



## jean019 (Aug 9, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> to date, no, all updates are kept, personal data and app are not deleted
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



Cool 
I'm going to try Titanium Backup to get the apps from my phone.
And try Link2SD. In fact, for Link2SD on my phone, every ROM update (clockworkmod) crashes the "linked" app (Android try to optimize the apps at every reboot after rom update, to avoid that I have to "unlink" the apps before a rom update). I'm not sure if it can be better with the Fonepad.

Still no ClockWorkMod for the Fonepad ?
Do you know if we can swap Internal and External SD Card ? because I noticed that all the system files are installed on the internal 10GB SD, and I have 32GB  external !!! https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.codlab.int2ext


----------



## quim-net (Aug 9, 2013)

hi

I do not understand that, you want to move the applications to the SD,

*- is that your fonepad not work well as it stands?*

I have the titanium from the first day of the root, and generic asus app are frozen as well as the app I'm not interested, and speed between screens is very good, the speed of the app fast in execution, very satisfied with my fonepad .

until you have a cooked rom not think you can get more power to asus.

regards


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are using a 16 or 32gb external micro sd card can you post make, model and speed?  The last one i bought had to be returned due to it being randomly unmounted and i do not want to buy another incompatible one.  Thanks.


----------



## jean019 (Aug 9, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> If you are using a 16 or 32gb external micro sd card can you post make, model and speed?  The last one i bought had to be returned due to it being randomly unmounted and i do not want to buy another incompatible one.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



I use lexar 32GB  LSDMI32GBSBEUR (but only for some hours ...).


----------



## kinged (Aug 9, 2013)

I have Sandisk 64 Gb microSD,  it also randomly unmounts.  But I just open the cover, pop it out and pop it back in, and it will work.  I have to do this probably once every one to two days.  I am also wondering if anyone is experiencing the same issue.


----------



## jean019 (Aug 9, 2013)

kinged said:


> I have Sandisk 64 Gb microSD,  it also randomly unmounts.  But I just open the cover, pop it out and pop it back in, and it will work.  I have to do this probably once every one to two days.  I am also wondering if anyone is experiencing the same issue.

Click to collapse



There's a lot of problems on Sandisk if you look at amazon comments

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> I do not understand that, you want to move the applications to the SD,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In fact, my question is the same as this guy :



truongluu said:


> How can change MicoSD -> Sdcard ...
> dev_mount emmc /storage/sdcard0 8 /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/mmc_host/mmc0
> dev_mount microsd /Removable/MicroSD auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1

Click to collapse



On my smartphone, android installs all the settings and stuff (like Google Magazines files or SMS backup for example) on the real SD (the only one, the internal memory is not considered as an SD). I noticed on the Fonepad tablet (this is my first one) that there is an "internal SD" (10GB), in which Android install all the same stuff. 
I want to use the real External SD (like the guy above), and I saw some subjects on the net about "swaping" internal and External SD, to make the system believe that my 32GB SD is the place where to get everything like that :
http://androidforums.com/5873959-post23.html
http://tizenhub.com/2013/05/how-to-use-external-sd-card-as-internal-memory-in-badadroid.html
but I need to find what to do (the soft I posted above doesn't work), that's the first time I look that subject, and I don't want to brick the device.

Edit :
Maybe I have it ...
http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/bien-asus-fonepad-8gb-thanh-64gb.2122142/

Edit2 : almost ...
I can see the External 32GB as the internal SD (cool !) with line :
dev_mount microsd /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/mmc_host/mmc1

BUT I can't see the internal SD anymore (it disapears ...)
For the internal SD :
/mnt/external_sd  is KO
/storage/sdcard1 is KO
Don't know what to choose ...

Same issue there :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42696299#post42696299


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 9, 2013)

kinged said:


> I have Sandisk 64 Gb microSD,  it also randomly unmounts.  But I just open the cover, pop it out and pop it back in, and it will work.  I have to do this probably once every one to two days.  I am also wondering if anyone is experiencing the same issue.

Click to collapse



The 16gb sandisk i returned was unmounting several times a day making it unusable.


----------



## SaurabhBandelkar (Aug 10, 2013)

resheph73 said:


> Hi, I do have the same problem... and looking on this thread and on the internet you'll find out it's pretty common. It seems to be mostly related to sandisks ultra microsd (I have the 32 GB model) but non just to those: someone reported problems on Samsung and PNY. Probably sandisk pops up more often because it's the most popular maker.
> 
> I've inquired both Asus and Sandisk support, from Asus I've got a fairly ridicolous answer stating that they can't test all microsd brands out there ('cause noone uses sandisk product, right?) and that the brand that according to their test seems most fonepad-friendly is "Team". Unfortunately Team IS an fairly unknown maker and even on Amazon you only find the 64 GB model.
> Sandisk on the other end is admitting a stock of defective microsd and they asked for all details (had to take a picture of the microsd with the fonepad to read the serial, camera focus very well at close distance  ) to see if I am elegible for a replacement (waiting ...)  but I am not that positive that the problem is in the microsd.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am also Facing the same issues with Tab while using San DIsk Class 4 16GB Micro sd card. Even, I took replacement also because I thought it's a prblm in the Tab and might be hardware Defect. But, after when I got replaced Product... The Unmounting/Mounting prbm was still thr. So, I visited service center again then they told me to get SanDIsk Class 2 card. I dont think Buying Class 2 Card will solve my problm


----------



## quim-net (Aug 10, 2013)

*Asus FonePad hard reset*

*Asus FonePad hard reset*


Before you buy a new cell phone or new tablet, please try the following procedure to repair your device. First charge your battery, backup your important data if possible and in most cases take out SIM and SD card. It is impossible to recover your data after doing a hard reset, so online backup is always important. For all of your data, a backup should be done on an external device, hard drive, raid system or media.​

*ASUS Fonepad reset*

Soft reset ASUS Fonepad  if frozen. If Fonepad becomes unresponsive,
press and hold the POWER button for 6 seconds to force it to shut down ASUS Fonepad tablet.

It is strongly recommend that important data be backed up regularly. Force shut down may result to data loss.

Another method to force reboot your Android tablet is to push inside the RESET HOLE using a paper clip or similar tool. It may result data loss of your unsaved data. You have to pull down the back cover.​




App Backup allows you to back up and password-protect your installed apps and data on your Fonepad's internal or external storage space. This app also allows you to restore the apps and data that you previously deleted from your Fonepad, after updating the device's firmware, or after resetting the device to its default settings. 
To launch App Backup, tap Apps icon on the Home Screen then tap App Backup icon.
IMPORTANT! App Backup cannot restore apps that require an account authentication. Before updating your device's firmware or restoring it to default settings, ensure that you have backed up your apps and data to a microSD card. 
NOTE: You need to key in your password to restore your apps and data. 

ASUS Fonepad Firmware: Update method FOTA Firmware over the air 
When a system update appeare on the notification area, just tap the notification and follow the instructions.​



*ASUS Fonepad recovery menu*

1. Turn the ASUS Fonepad device off.

2. Keep holding the "power key " and "volume down key " simultaneously until you will see ASUS logo and the device will then go to recovery menu mode.

3. Select Factory reset / wipe data with Volume down key.

Press Power for execute. All data will be lost!​


*ASUS Fonepad download mode*

1. Turn the ASUS Fonepad device off.

2. Keep holding the "power key " and " volume up key " simultaneously for 5-10 seconds. You will see ASUS logo and the device will then go to download mode.
3. Hold the "volume down key" first, and then press "volume up key" for a few second. You will see a menu on the screen.​


*ASUS Fonepad manual Update:*

Download (from ASUS) the firmware that corresponding to your ASUS Fonepad and unzip it to your internal storage's root directory. 
Be sure to download the correct firmware and the correct language firmware.

Download "All Image" by SD Card Fonpad
Step 1.Unzip file and copy "ME371MG_all_XXXX.raw" to the root path of SD card.
(Please do not put more than one "ME371MG_all_XXXX.raw" file in the SD card.)
Step 2. Insert the SD card to the Device.
Step 3. Turn the ASUS Fonepad device off.
Step 4. Keep holding the "power key " and " volume up key " simultaneously for 5-10 seconds. You will see ASUS logo and the device will then go to download mode as below.
Step 5. Hold the "volume down key" first, and then press "volume up key" for a few second. You will see a menu on the screen. 
Step 6. Select "SD download" (use volume keys to move in menu)->Use "power key" for execute. The Device will process update and then reboot automatically. 
Do not interrupt the update process!​

by hard-reset


----------



## GhostCyber (Aug 11, 2013)

*What is the deal with fonepad and no Clockwork Recover Mod CWM*

Is it just me, or, does anyone else see that this is like the ONLY device by asus that doesn't hav CWM?
is there a reason for this? maybe CWM isn't intel compatable? 
or asus is afraid of the device breaking?
why has asus realed bootloaders for all of there other padfones, and fone pads but this one,
I am about to go out and buy a nexus 7 2ng gen just so I can have a 7inch cwm device that's at 1.5 ghz

I am pulling my hair out, because I can't understand wy asus is beng this way. anyone have any suggestions?

I have signed, and got over 80 more sigs for this
change     
.org/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg

but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere, there must be more then 1000 users here that posted to this thread,  hope you all sign it,
even though it may make no difference to asus

is there an email of someone involved with asus that is connected to the fonepad tam?
if we get someones email, and we all eail them to release the bootloader, or fastboot for this device, we are likely to get somewhere,
 all you people that have bought this device, have proven your incrreadabley intelligent people, just by buying this awesome device... 
so we should be able to figure out a way to make this happen...


----------



## kinged (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe someone here can help me with this issue.

I just bought 32 GB version.  It is truly awesome device.  Now I have phone and tablet all in one.

I want to disable the security lock so I don't have to draw the pattern when I turn on Fonepad.   I select Setting/Security, 
after I confirm the pattern, I am only able to select pattern, pin and password. The top 3 None, slide and face unlock was darkened. It says it's disable by administrator, encryption policy or credential storage. I am  not able to select None. 

What can I do?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## enkelad (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm a new owner, just got it as a present  it's a Z2420 version. 

I read the topic but can't find conclusion, does it have root already or not? I already signed the petition


----------



## quim-net (Aug 11, 2013)

enkelad said:


> Hey guys, i'm a new owner, just got it as a present  it's a Z2420 version.
> 
> I read the topic but can't find conclusion, does it have root already or not? I already signed the petition

Click to collapse




Hi

look in my signature


:good:


----------



## rafiduck (Aug 11, 2013)

kinged said:


> Maybe someone here can help me with this issue.
> 
> I just bought 32 GB version.  It is truly awesome device.  Now I have phone and tablet all in one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use VPN ? Android policy requires one of those three unlock methods in case VPN is enabled  ...


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, 

Does anyone have a conclusive list of which android processes are safe to freeze for the Fonepad using Titanium? I have taken care of the basics. 

Many thanks. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## kinged (Aug 11, 2013)

rafiduck said:


> Do you use VPN ? Android policy requires one of those three unlock methods in case VPN is enabled  ...

Click to collapse




Many Thanks.  I knew someone in this forum is extremely knowledgeable.  I disable VPN and that solved the issue.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------


Also more questions.

I have problem with Mylibrary app which came with Asus.  It would open, stay for 2 seconds and closes.  I have never used this app before.  Anyone got a solution?

I also have a question regarding Root.  I already have a lots of apps and data on my Fonepad.  By rooting with the firmware post here, would I lose anything?  Do I have to backup my data and restore?


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't answer the first question. 

Regarding the second.  Always back up your data safely, but rooting the device does not cause a loss of user data. 

(Edited post due to formatting issues.) 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## enkelad (Aug 11, 2013)

*quim-net* tnx a  lot! I read a little bit about this processor, I guess it's completely on the low end side. I'm afraid to unpack it and start using now, maybe i should try to exchange it for nexus 7, I dunno what to do now :/


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 12, 2013)

enkelad said:


> *quim-net* tnx a  lot! I read a little bit about this processor, I guess it's completely on the low end side. I'm afraid to unpack it and start using now, maybe i should try to exchange it for nexus 7, I dunno what to do now :/

Click to collapse



The Nexus 7 is definitely a lot faster in everyday use, but the Fonepad isn't unusable or frustratingly bad. That said, to get the best out of it you do need to Root and tweak it. Once that is done it runs very nicely. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 12, 2013)

What are the recommended tweaks? 
Already rooted on 3.2.4

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 12, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> What are the recommended tweaks?
> Already rooted on 3.2.4
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have frozen a lot of apps, mainly asus installed, but also some unneeded system ones with Titanium Backup pro.

 I also use No Frills CPU and Sd booster from the app store.  There is a third app, a root memory manager / task killer which I can't remember the name of. I'll post it when I get back to my Fonepad. 


Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## enkelad (Aug 12, 2013)

aadb3363 said:


> The Nexus 7 is definitely a lot faster in everyday use, but the Fonepad isn't unusable or frustratingly bad. That said, to get the best out of it you do need to Root and tweak it. Once that is done it runs very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse




ehm. how about multitasking? I'm not a gamer, but for my work I usually need to have opened ez pdf reader, docs to go, dictionary, browser at the same time. can it hold so much in memory?


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 12, 2013)

The third app is AutoKiller Memory Optimiser. 

As for multi tasking, I haven't really had a problem, but I'm not a huge multitasker. 


Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## quim-net (Aug 12, 2013)

hi 

these are the app that I've frozen with titanium backup on my fonepad



Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 12, 2013)

Is that all? Or there is more further down?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Any system apps that can be frozen safely? But still use the phone as a Google phone!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 12, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> Is that all? Or there is more further down?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the apps I've installed with no issues. Do note that I've replaced some of the apps with my preferred options: quickpic, poweramp, aquamail etcetera.
I also disable the media scanner and only re-enable it if I add different notification/ringtone sound etcetera and then disable it - otherwise the system won't see new sounds.

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## aadb3363 (Aug 12, 2013)

Very comprehensive. Thank you. 

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you
Can't seem to locate media scanner only media storage. Are they the same?
Also may I ask why everyone is using titanium backup pro?
I had come across app quarantine that does the same for free.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 13, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> Thank you
> Can't seem to locate media scanner only media storage. Are they the same?
> Also may I ask why everyone is using titanium backup pro?
> I had come across app quarantine that does the same for free.
> ...

Click to collapse



My apologies for not explaining fully. I use an app called "rescan media root" to enable/disable media scanning.
Though I've not used "quarantine" I doubt it has the functionality or proven reliability of titanium, but as always it's down to personal preference.

Sent from my FonePad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2013)

jean019 said:


> Cool
> I'm going to try Titanium Backup to get the apps from my phone.
> And try Link2SD. In fact, for Link2SD on my phone, every ROM update (clockworkmod) crashes the "linked" app (Android try to optimize the apps at every reboot after rom update, to avoid that I have to "unlink" the apps before a rom update). I'm not sure if it can be better with the Fonepad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use an app called DirectoryBind  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410262 to move HD games file from internal sd card to MircoSD. Basically, what it does is redirect the games data folder to the specific folder in the external SD card. It works fine with my Fonepad. And I use it not just for HD games, but for every applications which has a download folder  :good::good:


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 13, 2013)

For rooting ur asus download
www.cydiaimpactor.com
Connect it to the pc in debug mode
Start the impactor and press start
After the process install supersu and busybox installer frm playstore
There u go***ROOT***

HIT THANKSSSSSSSSSSDSSSSWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSŚ

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> For rooting ur asus download
> Connect it to the pc in debug mode
> Start the impactor and press start
> After the process install supersu and busybox installer frm playstore
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you confirm that it works with Asus Fonepad?? Coz I've heard devices with x86 CPU cannot be rooted by general root tools  

By the way, can anyone tell me is there any android apps or games developed particularly for x86 structure?? with native x86 code support??


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 13, 2013)

Heyy dude this will most probably wrk on ur asus coz it was made for devices without exploits...hit thnx if it wrked!!!

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## Marco Lomas (Aug 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Could you confirm that it works with Asus Fonepad?? Coz I've heard devices with x86 CPU cannot be rooted by general root tools
> 
> By the way, can anyone tell me is there any android apps or games developed particularly for x86 structure?? with native x86 code support??

Click to collapse











swhackeristahsan said:


> Heyy dude this will most probably wrk on ur asus coz it was made for devices without exploits...hit thnx if it wrked!!!
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse




Why not check our Razr i root method? We also have a x86 proccesor 


Enviado desde mi XT890 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

I m a noob and as far as I m concerned, there is already a rooting method and mine is already rooted   as for me, I just want to run more x86 native games on my fonepad (after testing with epic citadel, which is more of a benchmark tool) :-/﻿ 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kinged (Aug 14, 2013)

*Did I successfully rooted my Fonepad?*

My 32 GB device has been working great.  It runs graphic intense games just fine.  I am quite happy with its performance.  But the only thing that is missing is Adobe Flash.  After many days of thinking, I decide to go ahead and root it.  

I follow the process very diligently, after flashing, I noticed my screen went blank and does not wake up nor respond.  I panicked for a while. I kept pushing  the power button many times, and finally Asus logo appears and everything now seems fine.  How do I know if I have rooted?  There are a few websites that require flash, but I don't seem to remember.  Can anyone point out a few ways I can check to see if I have root it properly?  Thanks


----------



## neofun (Aug 14, 2013)

kinged said:


> My 32 GB device has been working great.  It runs graphic intense games just fine.  I am quite happy with its performance.  But the only thing that is missing is Adobe Flash.  After many days of thinking, I decide to go ahead and root it.
> 
> I follow the process very diligently, after flashing, I noticed my screen went blank and does not wake up nor respond.  I panicked for a while. I kept pushing  the power button many times, and finally Asus logo appears and everything now seems fine.  How do I know if I have rooted?  There are a few websites that require flash, but I don't seem to remember.  Can anyone point out a few ways I can check to see if I have root it properly?  Thanks

Click to collapse



If you root the fonepad, after reboot you will see the superuser app in menu and the adobe flash app. Tip, chrome app don't suport flash, i recomand default browser or dolphine, in 3.2.4 works even youtube videos on desktop mode.
Gl!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyndric (Aug 14, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Uploading.....
> Done
> [docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2l0rH81XEIS2xvcXVlOUxqd0E/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



fantastic!You rock!


----------



## kinged (Aug 14, 2013)

neofun said:


> If you root the fonepad, after reboot you will see the superuser app in menu and the adobe flash app. Tip, chrome app don't suport flash, i recomand default browser or dolphine, in 3.2.4 works even youtube videos on desktop mode.
> Gl!
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't see Superuser nor abobe flash app.  I guess was not rooted?  So if rooting fail to install, it goes back to old ROM?  I am very nervous to try this again.  My Fonepad may not wake up this time.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

kinged said:


> I don't see Superuser nor abobe flash app.  I guess was not rooted?  So if rooting fail to install, it goes back to old ROM?  I am very nervous to try this again.  My Fonepad may not wake up this time.

Click to collapse



Did you flash the botto00 Rom?? The process is very easy   Did you choose the correct version??

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## neofun (Aug 14, 2013)

kinged said:


> I don't see Superuser nor abobe flash app.  I guess was not rooted?  So if rooting fail to install, it goes back to old ROM?  I am very nervous to try this again.  My Fonepad may not wake up this time.

Click to collapse



1. Check if you try to flash the proper version of rom(abut tablet/built number) 
2. Make shure u have more then 50% battery charged
3. Are you shure the rom flashed well and no error appeare?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 14, 2013)

Check using root checker app frm playstore

Hit thankssssssss

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## kinged (Aug 15, 2013)

yes, I have the TW version and rooted using the link here.  During the rooting process, I see things run, but I am not technically savvy about what is going on.  I know at the end my screen went blank and stay that way at least for several minutes.  It appeared to have stuck.  I then start pushing the power button and the Fonepad finally restarted.

I do have more than 50% battery power and I followed the instructions very clearly.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




swhackeristahsan said:


> Check using root checker app frm playstore
> 
> Hit thankssssssss
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



I just downloaded root checker and it says my device is not rooted.

I have 32gb version with z2460 processor.  My build number is Jzo54k.tw-epad-v3.2.4-20130712

I believe that is the regular TW version right?

Should I try to root again?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

kinged said:


> yes, I have the TW version and rooted using the link here.  During the rooting process, I see things run, but I am not technically savvy about what is going on.  I know at the end my screen went blank and stay that way at least for several minutes.  It appeared to have stuck.  I then start pushing the power button and the Fonepad finally restarted.
> 
> I do have more than 50% battery power and I followed the instructions very clearly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before flashing rom from sd card, make sure your sd card has nothing on it except the .raw file. I tried to flash with other data on sd card and it failed. So i cleared all data except the . raw file. In my case, it worked like that. 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kinged (Aug 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Before flashing rom from sd card, make sure your sd card has nothing on it except the .raw file. I tried to flash with other data on sd card and it failed. So i cleared all data except the . raw file. In my case, it worked like that.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yes.  I did use a clean microsd card.  One question I have is right after install the file, does the fonepad recover instantly or does it take a while to reboot?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

kinged said:


> Yes.  I did use a clean microsd card.  One question I have is right after install the file, does the fonepad recover instantly or does it take a while to reboot?

Click to collapse



It reboot instantly in my case. The last line of flashing procedure will show ''it is rebooting'' and the asus logo will appear. One question is 'is the flashing Rom finished successful??' It doesn't need to be technical savvy to tell whether it is sucessful or not. Does it show words like 'error' 'cannot' etc... 



Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## quim-net (Aug 15, 2013)

hi

is easy, provided we follow the manufacturer's instructions  :good:

-you to understood the instructions?  


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf


----------



## shokmah (Aug 15, 2013)

After latest OTA, I flashed Botto00 rom on mine WW (V3.2.4 + flash + BusyBox) first try no damage, worked like a charm 

My Root use case :

-adblock app (adaway) 
-freezing system app (using Link2SD)
-Tweak Widgets for specific apps (whatsapp => whats widget) very useful through minidocking I now can answer in whatsapp without leaving the current application

I search for useful widgets in miniDocking specialy quick read/answer ones  :
-sms/mms answer : go sms widget
-whatsapp : whatswidget 
-facebook : ?
-twitter : ?

also use GYF sidelauncher to rapidly launch/switch/kill apps, it's always on top like the stock instant dictionnary does.

Have a Sony LiveView paired with it to view caller identity, read sms, initiate call, etc... with phablet still in pocket. Cost nearly 20$ those days it's obviously my best invest, however I just bought the phablet for 130€ not this bad I assume.

and sorry for my "english"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

shokmah said:


> -Tweak Widgets for specific apps (whatsapp => whats widget) very useful through minidocking I now can answer in whatsapp without leaving the current application
> 
> I search for useful widgets in miniDocking specialy quick read/answer ones  :
> -sms/mms answer : go sms widget
> ...

Click to collapse



Useful tweaking   but i freeze minidocking and Floating widget coz it frees up 30~40mbs on ram.  

and I use fonepad without bluetooth devices   it is my primary smartphone. at first, it seems wired... but u get used to it  

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shokmah (Aug 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Useful tweaking   but i freeze minidocking and Floating widget coz it frees up 30~40mbs on ram.

Click to collapse



I don't worry about free ram anymore. not using ram is like buy a supercar and drive at low speed everytime.



[email protected] said:


> and I use fonepad without bluetooth devices   it is my primary smartphone. at first, it seems wired... but u get used to it

Click to collapse



It's my only one too. but the smartwatch (aka sony liveview)  is a nearly "perfect" second screen.
specially when you walk or are stending up in train/bus or things like that.

I'll recycle my old smartphone to a deported bluetooth camera but it's an other story :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

shokmah said:


> I don't worry about free ram anymore. not using ram is like buy a supercar and drive at low speed everytime.

Click to collapse



I frequently play games on my fonepad, so having a good amount of free ram is important to me  



shokmah said:


> It's my only one too. but the smartwatch (aka sony liveview)  is a nearly "perfect" second screen.
> specially when you walk or are stending up in train/bus or things like that.
> 
> I'll recycle my old smartphone to a deported bluetooth camera but it's an other story :laugh:

Click to collapse



The smart watch definitely stands out as a perfect companion to the fonepad.   if i can get it for around 20~30$ in my country, i m going to buy it  

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shokmah (Aug 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I frequently play games on my fonepad, so having a good amount of free ram is important to me

Click to collapse



In this case you are right  

I don't know if there is an app which give a game profile like on desktop computer , by example auto-(de)freezing selected applications, after a game is launch and when you quit the game. It would be  awesome.


----------



## Ixtemp (Aug 15, 2013)

*CN version: Chinese Firmware update with Google Play*



wdu said:


> Really appreciate all the gurus in this forum to make this root possible. As a user that have to use CN version of the epad, we are very out of luck that all the major google services are not in the ROM. Wonder if there are are any guru in this thread that can help to patch a firmware that would do the following:
> 
> A. Build a Fake CN firmware, with WW firmware inside that we can flash our CN epad and enjoy the Google Play and other services.
> 
> Maybe it is difficult or not possible without unlock the boot loader.. I am just checking to see if there are anyone that would have more ideas on this.

Click to collapse



Hi,

*Can anyone advice us how can we install "Play Store" on Chinese version of Asus Fonepad?*

There is currently "HiMarket" app installed on CN version of tablet instead of Play Store.
I have rooted my Fonepad, uninstalled "HiMarket" and tried to install several versions of Play Store and Play Services APKs but unfortunately w/o success. Apps can be installed without problems however they are not working. Play Store will crash immediately after launch.
I guess that there are dependencies and services which needs to be installed on Android system in order to run all GApps on android (none of tested Google apps so far are working: Gmail, G+, Google Books, Hangouts,..). It is not possible to add google account to the system in settings and it is clear that it is all related to missing Google framework on CN version. Can anyone help us please? 

*I will appreciate if someone can extract gapps APKs and dependencies from WW version of Fonepad system and share them with us!*

Here is the list of apps (there might be other not listed dependencies):
*ConfigUpdater.apk*
GenieWidget.apk
*Gmail.apk*
*GmsCore.apk*
*GoogleBackupTransport.apk*
*GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk*
*GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk*
GoogleEars.apk
GoogleFeedback.apk
*GoogleLoginService.apk*
GoogleOneTimeInitializer.apk
GooglePartnerSetup.apk
GooglePlus.apk
*GoogleServicesFramework.apk*
GoogleTTS.apk
ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk
MediaUploader.apk
*NetworkLocation.apk*
*Phonesky.apk*  (Play Store app)
QuickSearchBox.apk
*SetupWizard.apk*
TalkBack.apk
VoiceSearchStub.apk

*Thank you!*
Sorry if there is some solution i have missed..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

Ixtemp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Can anyone advice us how can we install "Play Store" on Chinese version of Asus Fonepad?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search on google and Download latest version of Playstore, Google play service, Google Framework service, Google login service and move these apks to /system/app/ and reboot your ph.  

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## quim-net (Aug 15, 2013)

Ixtemp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Can anyone advice us how can we install "Play Store" on Chinese version of Asus Fonepad?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi


this can locate in the network

Google Play Store 4.3.11 Patched + Installer + Mod UP

:good:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2013)

shokmah said:


> In this case you are right
> 
> I don't know if there is an app which give a game profile like on desktop computer , by example auto-(de)freezing selected applications, after a game is launch and when you quit the game. It would be  awesome.

Click to collapse



That would really be awesome  Some apps like tune-up utilities on our good old Windows?? 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 15, 2013)

I think that all of u those who hav probs in rooting shud just try cydia impactor www.cydiaimpactor.com

HITTTTT THANKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 15, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> I think that all of u those who hav probs in rooting shud just try cydia impactor www.cydiaimpactor.com
> 
> HITTTTT THANKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



Has anyone used this app to successfully root an Asus FonePad? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Einreb (Aug 15, 2013)

i think no one has tried this cydiaimpactor to root fonepad


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys listen evry device has two vulnerbilities and the impactor gets past the master key which is available in evrry device except some htc device and a huawei

I think it will wek

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## toxicdog (Aug 16, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> Guys listen evry device has two vulnerbilities and the impactor gets past the master key which is available in evrry device except some htc device and a huawei
> 
> I think it will wek
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



Is it prepared to work on x86 devices? There are only a few devices on the market with x86 architecture right now. Does it contain x86 busybox and su binaries? 
Without that, this method is quite pointless. We have already got a proven, well-tested method for rooting our devices. 
Please don't post untested rooting methods (more than twice) here, it could confuse new readers of the topic.


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 16, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Is it prepared to work on x86 devices? There are only a few devices on the market with x86 architecture right now. Does it contain x86 busybox and su binaries?
> Without that, this method is quite pointless. We have already got a proven, well-tested method for rooting our devices.
> Please don't post untested rooting methods (more than twice) here, it could confuse new readers of the topic.

Click to collapse



Yes it will work

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## quim-net (Aug 16, 2013)

hi

please,  use the forum that corresponds to your device brand. 

tnx


----------



## pierretan31 (Aug 16, 2013)

toxicdog said:


> Is it prepared to work on x86 devices? There are only a few devices on the market with x86 architecture right now. Does it contain x86 busybox and su binaries?
> Without that, this method is quite pointless. We have already got a proven, well-tested method for rooting our devices.
> Please don't post untested rooting methods (more than twice) here, it could confuse new readers of the topic.

Click to collapse



I agree. While i believe its nice to have more than 1 way to get results, i also think its a waste of time to ask people to try dubious methods.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




swhackeristahsan said:


> Guys listen evry device has two vulnerbilities and the impactor gets past the master key which is available in evrry device except some htc device and a huawei
> 
> I think it will wek
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



Dude, i dont know who you are and im not in the habit of flaming, but you are getting to my nerves. People on this are trying to make the asus fonepad work for them. They are having enough issues as it is and you are making it worse. are you getting paid for promoting this cydia impactor? Hell, you dont even have a fonepad in the first place. Please get off the thread.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




swhackeristahsan said:


> Yes it will work
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



How could you possibly know? You dont have a fonepad, for crying out loud.


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 16, 2013)

pierretan31 said:


> I agree. While i believe its nice to have more than 1 way to get results, i also think its a waste of time to ask people to try dubious methods.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all u guys are ungrateful
Im trying to help u guys as i saw tht some ppl havnt rooted there fonepads even though they hav such a hugggee threadd!!!
Secondly ive toldd u DUMBOS THAT THE IMPACTOR HAS BEEN TESTED ON "EVERYYY" DEVICE!!!!!!FOR GODS SAKEE GUYSS!!I DONT KNOW WHAT U GUYS ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE BY SHOWING SUCH AN ACT OF UNGRATEFULNESS!!!

FINE IM LEAVING THIS FORUM AND UR SOO NOT WELCOME!!

Just for ur stupid info : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44425164
galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 16, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> First of all u guys are ungrateful
> Im trying to help u guys as i saw tht some ppl havnt rooted there fonepads even though they hav such a hugggee threadd!!!
> Secondly ive toldd u DUMBOS THAT THE IMPACTOR HAS BEEN TESTED ON "EVERYYY" DEVICE!!!!!!FOR GODS SAKEE GUYSS!!I DONT KNOW WHAT U GUYS ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE BY SHOWING SUCH AN ACT OF UNGRATEFULNESS!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you're reading but that "for yur stupid info" link lists a grand total of one reply stating that a device has been rooted. Even the other message (yours!) doesn't mention having used it to obtain root. The web link for this app does not state that it has been tested on EVERY device either. I'm not denigrating the app, it may be wonderful, but your fanboy tactics aren't doing the dev of cydiaimpactor any favours.
The only ones in this forum who haven't obtained root by using botto00's wonderful method are those who haven't followed the instructions properly (as far as I'm aware) 

Do feel free to drop in again but please play nice! 

Sent from my Asus FonePad


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 16, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> I'm not sure what you're reading but that "for yur stupid info" link lists a grand total of one reply stating that a device has been rooted. Even the other message (yours!) doesn't mention having used it to obtain root. The web link for this app does not state that it has been tested on EVERY device either. I'm not denigrating the app, it may be wonderful, but your fanboy tactics aren't doing the dev of cydiaimpactor any favours.
> The only ones in this forum who haven't obtained root by using botto00's wonderful method are those who haven't followed the instructions properly (as far as I'm aware)
> 
> Do feel free to drop in again but please play nice!
> ...

Click to collapse



My last post here:

Fine hav it ur way

Bye

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## shokmah (Aug 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That would really be awesome  Some apps like tune-up utilities on our good old Windows??
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I found an app that do it app-quarantine (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ramdroid.appquarantinepro ) it's the pro/paid version which have custom group/batch freeze/unfreeze


----------



## xiaokai (Aug 17, 2013)

botto00 said:


> For those who need
> 
> Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
> Size 827034724
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

I use LBE Privacy Guard. This the file that was posted above I can not use LBE Privacy Guard. It does ask if I want LBE Privacy Guard to have root access or not. I press allow but it still wont work.
It gives an error on the app which says "Active Protection Service start up failed, please check that your phone has ROOT privileges."

Is anyone else having this problem?

Thanks


----------



## MobiMikes (Aug 17, 2013)

xiaokai said:


> Hi
> 
> I use LBE Privacy Guard. This the file that was posted above I can not use LBE Privacy Guard. It does ask if I want LBE Privacy Guard to have root access or not. I press allow but it still wont work.
> It gives an error on the app which says "Active Protection Service start up failed, please check that your phone has ROOT privileges."
> ...

Click to collapse



Lbe privacy guard doesn't work on the FonePad.


Sent from my Asus FonePad


----------



## Fonepad.me (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Discussion Thread participants, and readers.

Here we share an interest in the ASUS fonepad.
And wish to make the most of it (see ''fonepad.me'').

The Fonepad is a (pocket-sized) full computer.
The factory-supplied software limits it, 'to a toy'.
Android, a 'consumer' software system, is (i find (very)) limiting,
Ubuntu, intent on using the full hardware potential, is not yet ready.

Thanks to botto00 the factory software is now rooted.
Thanks to Sven-ola Tuecke, it can also run Debian/Ubuntu.
Thanks to Eric Doviak it can even run from the MicroSD.

I have a 16 Gb memory internal, and 64 Gb extra card.
My Fonepad has a front camera, and a rear camera.

Thanks to all your questions, and answers, i am already able to make more use of this nifty device.
For me, it represents my computer-in-my-pocket (see fonepad.me).

I used to do ALL my work on my Dialogue V5 Flybook computer.
Small, portable, phone, touch screen, Win XP; all i needed, and more.
Ideally that is what i look for, again; to run win XP on the Fonepad.
And use all my programs, as before, now with 9hr battery life.

I am not there yet: as hardware it is as potent as the Flybook.
But i am new to Android (and find i more and more dislike it).
I can see how it serves Google to track/profile 'consumers'.
For me, a machine is not to let some big brother know all i do.

For me, life is unique and personal, an that holds for my computer too.
For me a computer is an instrument, a work tool; that also holds for my Fonepad.
The hardware of the Fonepad is that of a full computer, a few years ago.
What i look for, i to use my Fonepad now, as my computer then...

That is my aim.
And i have set up a website for that purpose: Fonepad.me.
It is as yet incomplete, and will be in ongoing development.

In it, i bring information from this discussion thread (and elsewhere).
It is intended as a 'user manual' and 'development laboratory'.

It is NOT a place for discussion; this thread can do that.
I am not looking for people thinking/writing in one-liners.

I am looking for ways 'to format, install, ...., and all'; full use of the Fonepad.
And am looking forward to sharing findings with others who do likewise.

Fonepad.me is the name for the website.
That makes it easy to remember.
While i travel i can re-upload RAW's and more from there.
And, using the wordpress.app i can add findings wherever i am...

Please have a look at the website.
See if it can help you, too.

Fonepad.me


----------



## brianstock (Aug 17, 2013)

@Fonepad.me

Interesting...
One thing puzzled me, I previously asked on this forum if I could use an hdmi connector and was told that the fonepad did not support it yet on your site you illustrate the connector as accessory. Have I been misinformed ? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## botto00 (Aug 17, 2013)

xiaokai said:


> Hi
> 
> I use LBE Privacy Guard. This the file that was posted above I can not use LBE Privacy Guard. It does ask if I want LBE Privacy Guard to have root access or not. I press allow but it still wont work.
> It gives an error on the app which says "Active Protection Service start up failed, please check that your phone has ROOT privileges."
> ...

Click to collapse



This program seems to need some kernel option that does not support our fonepad.


----------



## puyo (Aug 18, 2013)

*fonepad die ?*

I got my parents a new Asus Fonepad (WW edition) last month. After running fine for a few weeks, we ran into a problem recently. We forgot to recharge it for a few days while it while 2G data was left on. Consequently the battery drained out (almost completely) and now the device won't power up at all. When connected to the charger, if we try to power it up using the power button, the screen comes up, it shows the battery picture indicating that it has started charging but then the screen goes dark again after a few seconds. This process repeats every time we attempt to power up the Fonepad. We have tried the following but without any success -
- charging it for a few hours, and trying to power it up when the charger is connected. the behaviour is as described above
- trying to hold the power button down for 40-50 seconds
- trying to hold the volume down+power button down for 40-50 seconds

All and any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## botto00 (Aug 18, 2013)

puyo said:


> I got my parents a new Asus Fonepad (WW edition) last month. After running fine for a few weeks, we ran into a problem recently. We forgot to recharge it for a few days while it while 2G data was left on. Consequently the battery drained out (almost completely) and now the device won't power up at all. When connected to the charger, if we try to power it up using the power button, the screen comes up, it shows the battery picture indicating that it has started charging but then the screen goes dark again after a few seconds. This process repeats every time we attempt to power up the Fonepad. We have tried the following but without any success -
> - charging it for a few hours, and trying to power it up when the charger is connected. the behaviour is as described above
> - trying to hold the power button down for 40-50 seconds
> - trying to hold the volume down+power button down for 40-50 seconds
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this:
Connect it to the PC
Initiate the load and immediately was turned off very fast
this will do again somewhat more slowly
Unplug it and put it to charge

should work

Try not to discharge the battery completely is very bad for his life and payload


----------



## win951126 (Aug 18, 2013)

*U may try LBE onekey root*

U may try LBE onekey root here，ht tp: / /w w w.lbe sec. c o m/?cat=17&product=3&menu=1


----------



## c0g (Aug 18, 2013)

Einreb said:


> i think no one has tried this cydiaimpactor to root fonepad

Click to collapse



I tried it today and it works. It's very simple, and quite fast. You just have to install USB driver for Fonepad on your PC, select "USB debugging" in "Developper options", download Cydia Impactor, unzip it, double click the .exe file. When it starts this should be present in the menu: 
	
	



```
# drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su
```
. Click "start" and the device will be rooted. BTW is there any custom ROMs/kernels for Fonepad, because I want to be able to use Avast Firewall which requires netfilter enabled?


----------



## davidgarant (Aug 18, 2013)

c0g said:


> I tried it today and it works. It's very simple, and quite fast. You just have to install USB driver for Fonepad on your PC, select "USB debugging" in "Developper options", download Cydia Impactor, unzip it, double click the .exe file. When it starts this should be present in the menu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Effectively works. But it is based on a very serious security breach. So presumably it will be corrected in the next revision (I hope).
So, in the long run does not seem very useful

That said, the contribution is welcome, although I do not understand the apparent great interest of those who put it on us to use. was at least flaky


----------



## quim-net (Aug 18, 2013)

c0g said:


> I tried it today and it works. It's very simple, and quite fast. You just have to install USB driver for Fonepad on your PC, select "USB debugging" in "Developper options", download Cydia Impactor, unzip it, double click the .exe file. When it starts this should be present in the menu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi 

thanking will show you some screenshots of the process, it would be very interesting and rewarding.

tnx


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## c0g (Aug 18, 2013)

davidgarant said:


> Effectively works. But it is based on a very serious security breach. So presumably it will be corrected in the next revision (I hope).
> So, in the long run does not seem very useful
> 
> That said, the contribution is welcome, although I do not understand the apparent great interest of those who put it on us to use. was at least flaky

Click to collapse



My understanding is that Cydia Impactor uses security exploits (in this case "Master Key Exploit") in order to root Android devices. Those security issues exist with or without using this method to root an android device. To me, now that I've tried it, it's just an easy, and practical way to root an Android device without having to download firmware and use an external micro SD card in order to root. Anyways if you search the board you can see that there are patches that fix the exploits that are used by Cydia Impactor)...


----------



## quim-net (Aug 18, 2013)

mates

I see a lot insistence on their part the use of the "alleged app" that according to you does wonders, still waiting to sample their feat with some catches.

xda registered 1 day and insisting that "app", many accident

there is a method that has proven and being used now for several months, shown left, sun otiene to see threads further back and screenshots

I do not think of spam, but ...

also can you open a new thread with your experience in xda and exhibiting his work

if my English is not quite right or good, sorry, I can write in Spanish


----------



## c0g (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not insisting on anything. Just sayin' the damn thing worked for me and it will work for anyone who follows instructions from my first post on this thread. That's all. Not spamming, not advertising. Far from it. I was looking for a root method for Asus Fonepad which did not involve an external micro SD card and downloading whole FW files, found it, and wanted to share it with you guys. Why would I need to make another thread when I rooted Asus Fonepad with Cydia Impactor?  The title says: "Root for Asus Fonepad"  

And now I repeat a question I asked earlier on this thread: Is there any custom ROMs or kernels fo Asus Fonepad which have netfilter enabled since I want to use firewall software which requres a netfilter enabled kernel.


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 18, 2013)

c0g said:


> ...
> 
> And now I repeat a question I asked earlier on this thread: Is there any custom ROMs or kernels fo Asus Fonepad which have netfilter enabled since I want to use firewall software which requres a netfilter enabled kernel.

Click to collapse



Not that I know of, but it is something that I'm interested in as well.  I've meant to try to build the necessary modules for netfilter/iptables and NFS, but haven't got around to it yet, and I don't know whether it will work.  The kernel source they use is provided by Asus, but not the configuration.  Still, one might be able to wing it.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Android Kane (Aug 18, 2013)

*Unroot*

Dear xda Forum Users and Admins thank u all for ur great work. Im german speaking and i have my problems with english some times. Pls forgive me for that. I also have problem to understand the Forum systrem correctly. What i understood is how to root i have done that some weeks ago. Now i want root the new version. i had 3.2.3. But first i wanted to unroot but how can i do that ? and where i can get a Stockrom ? for ww ? (usk)
what i allready tastet, i have done a hard reset, then i flashed the firmeware form asus homepage. But my device i still rootet :S 
pls help me to understand and solve this problem. Thank u a lot a big fan of this communiti Android Kane


----------



## leu6407 (Aug 19, 2013)

i suppose that you have to donload the last rooted version, follow the same steps and install over the old one. As was said here, will not delete anything, just update rooted firmware. i hope my little advice will help you.
   im adicted by flashing new roms since my first Galaxy S, its really frustrating that nobody dont try something with this device...


----------



## stevov (Aug 19, 2013)

As has been mentioned earlier in the thread install Super SU Pro by chainfire and activate survival mode . This will keep root on ota updates. Just reread your post . You will find the stock updates on the Asus website under fonepad support. Because you have flashed the rooted file previously the superuser app is in the system and will appear in the app menu but it is not working. Out will still have to download and install botto's 3.2.24.


----------



## HighPockets (Aug 19, 2013)

*Mine too*



L0cutus said:


> Any idea on why my (new) samsung microsd card 32gb sometime 'vanish' from notification bar and isn't anymore visible
> from file manager ?
> Any other with this problem ?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



My Asus fonepad also exibits this problem.   Every few days, the files on my Samsung 32Gb microsd card will
 disappear.  Has happened twice in a week.  Have verified the microsd card using h2testw.


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 19, 2013)

HighPockets said:


> My Asus fonepad also exibits this problem.   Every few days, the files on my Samsung 32Gb microsd card will
> disappear.  Has happened twice in a week.  Have verified the microsd card using h2testw.

Click to collapse



I do not think many people must use the external sd card facility.  

I am stuck with an old 8gb class 4 it works 100% reliably but would like at least a 16gb but as the one i tried had to be returned to amazon this disconnected several times a day it would be great if someone would post details of working cards.  It may have been a faulty card but with everyone else posting with problems i am not convinced.

I am getting a bit suspicious that this maybe a fault on all fonepads!


----------



## quim-net (Aug 19, 2013)

hello

from day one, also had these same problems with the disconnection of the SD, but I think re corrected in the penultimate update from Bewildered not happened more, is always connected, in case you leave helps capture,

I know that is not high-speed (4) but I had saved and works well

regards


----------



## brianstock (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a 32gb Samsung class 6 micro SD card and do not have any problems with it

EDIT UPDATE: Seems I spoke too soon, it does seem to loose communication occasionally requiring removing and replacing the micro sd card.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevov (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently running a sandisk 16 GB class 2 with zero problems. Have been using an old 1gb sandisk for flashing the root updates. Had tried a class 10  64gb Samsung but the card arrived DOA as it wouldn't work in anything so returned. 32 GB sandisk class 10 arriving this week so will let you know how I get on . Can we get a bigger picture my old eyes can't quite see that one


----------



## honeeey2821 (Aug 19, 2013)

*welcome*

hi 
  welcome to this forum site there is lots of thing which suggest you. There is many useful thread i like it very much thank you...


----------



## puyo (Aug 19, 2013)

*fonepad resurrection*



botto00 said:


> Try this:
> Connect it to the PC
> Initiate the load and immediately was turned off very fast
> this will do again somewhat more slowly
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi thanks for reply , i have try but this have failled

i open the device end unplug the battery end plug again this failled too

unplug the battery  take another battery from a smartphone  end connect the positive with positive and negative with negative for couple of minute , disconect  all this  plug the original battery in my fonepad , now its working again ......... 

loool


----------



## Android Kane (Aug 19, 2013)

*Usb Host driver*

Hi guys im again back to the forum. so my old problem was my mistake. i flashed the root firmware instead the original firmware. no it worked everything fine. But now i have the next question how can i use usb host ? i buyd an micro usb to usb adapter but when i run a usb app it says no usb host driver installed ( roe enabled)


----------



## brianstock (Aug 19, 2013)

What you needed was an OTG cable, rather than a basic micro to USB cable. You can pick them up for  very little money on eBay for example.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c0g (Aug 19, 2013)

OK. So I rooted my Fonepad with Cydia Impactor. Installed SuperSU (works good). Installed Titanium backup (works). Installed Pimp my ROM (works good). Total Commander is my file manager of choice (works very well). For Avast firewall I need netfilter enabled kernel so that module of Avast Mobile Security & Antivirus does not work. One app that totaly puzzles me is Quick Boot (Reboot). Installs fine, but does not work. What ever option I choose it ignores me and does nothing. Any hints on how to make it work? If not what other similar app would you suggest?


----------



## Android Kane (Aug 19, 2013)

*Usb host*



brianstock said:


> What you needed was an OTG cable, rather than a basic micro to USB cable. You can pick them up for  very little money on eBay for example.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ok but just a cable does not enable host drivers oO ???


----------



## brianstock (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Kane said:


> ok but just a cable does not enable host drivers oO ???

Click to collapse



As far as I am aware that's what the OTG cable does, suggest you Google it.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puyo (Aug 19, 2013)

*battery*



puyo said:


> Hi thanks for reply , i have try but this have failled
> 
> i open the device end unplug the battery end plug again this failled too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

How i can  find information about the pinout from the battery ?  have some try  to use a another  Batteries manufactures most POWERFUL ?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## xzyk (Aug 20, 2013)

c0g said:


> OK. So I rooted my Fonepad with Cydia Impactor. Installed SuperSU (works good). Installed Titanium backup (works). Installed Pimp my ROM (works good). Total Commander is my file manager of choice (works very well). For Avast firewall I need netfilter enabled kernel so that module of Avast Mobile Security & Antivirus does not work. One app that totaly puzzles me is Quick Boot (Reboot). Installs fine, but does not work. What ever option I choose it ignores me and does nothing. Any hints on how to make it work? If not what other similar app would you suggest?

Click to collapse



If I remember correcly Quick Boot only works under GB. Try Power Toggles, from the play store, this will give you a lot more than you need, but one of the options is to show the Shutdown menu, which is what QuickBoot does.


----------



## truongluu (Aug 21, 2013)

*help......*

my asus frequent disconnect with memory card (MicroSD) I think it conflicts with applications who knows how to fix it.I'm hope soon, thanks .


----------



## c0g (Aug 21, 2013)

xzyk said:


> If I remember correcly Quick Boot only works under GB. Try Power Toggles, from the play store, this will give you a lot more than you need, but one of the options is to show the Shutdown menu, which is what QuickBoot does.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Installed it as a system app. It works great.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally I rooted my device using Cyia Impactor. Now what i want to ask is that has anyone tried to install apps on the external sd card using scripts or app2sd??
Any help woul be appreciated!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 21, 2013)

U GUYS TORMENTED ME BCOZ I TOLD U GUYS ABOUT THE CYDIA IMPACTOR!!!!!AND NOW U ARE USING IT TO ROOT UR FONEPADS!!DIDNT I SAY IT WUD WORK!!!U GUYS ARE LAME!!I DESERVE SOME GRATITUDE!!!!!

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## post36 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dude, if one guy says or does something, it doesnt mean all fonepad owners think the same.

Ps, tryed cydia impactor on a Panasonic Eluga and did not work.....




swhackeristahsan said:


> U GUYS TORMENTED ME BCOZ I TOLD U GUYS ABOUT THE CYDIA IMPACTOR!!!!!AND NOW U ARE USING IT TO ROOT UR FONEPADS!!DIDNT I SAY IT WUD WORK!!!U GUYS ARE LAME!!I DESERVE SOME GRATITUDE!!!!!
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse


----------



## gferen (Aug 21, 2013)

puyo said:


> I got my parents a new Asus Fonepad (WW edition) last month. After running fine for a few weeks, we ran into a problem recently. We forgot to recharge it for a few days while it while 2G data was left on. Consequently the battery drained out (almost completely) and now the device won't power up at all. When connected to the charger, if we try to power it up using the power button, the screen comes up, it shows the battery picture indicating that it has started charging but then the screen goes dark again after a few seconds. This process repeats every time we attempt to power up the Fonepad. We have tried the following but without any success -
> - charging it for a few hours, and trying to power it up when the charger is connected. the behaviour is as described above
> - trying to hold the power button down for 40-50 seconds
> - trying to hold the volume down+power button down for 40-50 seconds
> ...

Click to collapse




happened the same to me. easy solution. if still in waranty take it to service and hopefully they change it for new one. At least i got new one. 

Good luck


----------



## puyo (Aug 21, 2013)

gferen said:


> happened the same to me. easy solution. if still in waranty take it to service and hopefully they change it for new one. At least i got new one.
> 
> Good luck

Click to collapse



hi my fonepad it rooted end wasn't able to revert firmware, this is not converted from the garantie end asus ask to pay for reparation end pickup.

i'll have another trouble with the garanti , my device it register for the us market i need to contact the us support for free reparation.

i buy this in physical store in my country .... i will get more information from my reseler  for next time, for the moment my fonepad working fine.


----------



## gferen (Aug 21, 2013)

puyo said:


> hi my fonepad it rooted end wasn't able to revert firmware, this is not converted from the garantie end asus ask to pay for reparation end pickup.
> 
> i'll have another trouble with the garanti , my device it register for the us market i need to contact the us support for free reparation.
> 
> i buy this in physical store in my country .... i will get more information from my reseler  for next time, for the moment my fonepad working fine.

Click to collapse



understand. what procedure did u use for root?


----------



## puyo (Aug 21, 2013)

gferen said:


> understand. what procedure did u use for root?

Click to collapse




1)Download "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.zip"  ( check your hardware version)
2)Extract
3)Copy "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.2.raw" into SDcard. No need create any folders or whatsoever.
4)Power off your fonepad
5)HOLD VOL+ and press power button to switch on.
// A screen will appear either "No USB cable connected!" or "Ready to download"
6)HOLD VOL- first and press VOL+ will show the main menu.
7)Select "SD download" by using VOL+ and VOL- button and press power button to choose.
8)While waiting for it to flash, reflect back on why you did not check the "manual" section on asus site


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 21, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> U GUYS TORMENTED ME BCOZ I TOLD U GUYS ABOUT THE CYDIA IMPACTOR!!!!!AND NOW U ARE USING IT TO ROOT UR FONEPADS!!DIDNT I SAY IT WUD WORK!!!U GUYS ARE LAME!!I DESERVE SOME GRATITUDE!!!!!
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



Thanks Buddy!! You deserve it :good:


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry!
I removed my post, nothing useful.
(How Can I delete a post?)


----------



## Gigamaus (Aug 21, 2013)

@all
AFWall+ (Donate) runs wery well 

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## c0g (Aug 21, 2013)

Gigamaus said:


> @all
> AFWall+ (Donate) runs wery well.

Click to collapse



On Fonepad with stock kernel? Are you sure? Droidwall, AFWall+‘s cousin also needs a netfilter enabled kernel in order to function properly.


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 21, 2013)

truongluu said:


> my asus frequent disconnect with memory card (MicroSD) I think it conflicts with applications who knows how to fix it.I'm hope soon, thanks .

Click to collapse



I doubt it is app related.  I had the same problem and used a different brand micro sd and slower speed and it now works fine.  See recent posts.


----------



## c0g (Aug 21, 2013)

Just as I thought. AFwall+ installs fine, but it does not function without iptables/netfilter... It does seem to work, as there are no error notifications, but in reality it does nothing but clutter thr Fonepad. Custom ROMs/kernels are a requiement in order to run a firewall successfully on this thing...


----------



## puyo (Aug 21, 2013)

error applying iptable rules. exit code:2


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 22, 2013)

@TheyKilledKenny You can't delete a post.You can only edit it!

Can anyone please tell me how to install apps on the external sd card? My internal memory is almost full.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium.


----------



## FishDip (Aug 22, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> U GUYS TORMENTED ME BCOZ I TOLD U GUYS ABOUT THE CYDIA IMPACTOR!!!!!AND NOW U ARE USING IT TO ROOT UR FONEPADS!!DIDNT I SAY IT WUD WORK!!!U GUYS ARE LAME!!I DESERVE SOME GRATITUDE!!!!!
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA lol. Although I did not criticize nor praise you, just wanna tell you that do not expect much gratitude from XDA, people these days are covered by the anonymity of the internet and think they know it all.
This post are dedicated for you @swhackeristahsan
Thank for your contribution and Good Job.:good:


----------



## truongluu (Aug 22, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> I doubt it is app related.  I had the same problem and used a different brand micro sd and slower speed and it now works fine.  See recent posts.

Click to collapse



can you guide me .thanks


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 22, 2013)

truongluu said:


> can you guide me .thanks

Click to collapse



16gb uhs (class 10?) sandisk did not work for me - i returned it
8gb class 4 transcend works fine for me

I think a few people have posted recently their cards i can remember someone posting class 6 32gb samsung worked for them.

Just go back a few pages.  

I few people have posted 64gb cards are not recognised by the boot loader.

If anyone else has a working microsd without any disconnects please post details.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> If anyone else has a working microsd without any disconnects please post details.

Click to collapse



Class 6 Kingston 32gb works fine for me :thumbup:



Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## kinged (Aug 22, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> 16gb uhs (class 10?) sandisk did not work for me - i returned it
> 8gb class 4 transcend works fine for me
> 
> I think a few people have posted recently their cards i can remember someone posting class 6 32gb samsung worked for them.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Sandisk 64 GB and it randomly dismount average once every other day.  But it does not bother me.   I just open the cover, unpop and repop it in.  I am good for another day.


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 22, 2013)

But the cover is such a mother to open & close don't you think?

Sent from my ZP900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevov (Aug 22, 2013)

stevov said:


> Currently running a sandisk 16 GB class 2 with zero problems. Have been using an old 1gb sandisk for flashing the root updates. Had tried a class 10  64gb Samsung but the card arrived DOA as it wouldn't work in anything so returned. 32 GB sandisk class 10 arriving this week so will let you know how I get on . Can we get a bigger picture my old eyes can't quite see that one

Click to collapse



Update to this post. 32gb class10 SanDisk ultra installed and 0 disconnects in the last two days.


----------



## ullyeusz (Aug 22, 2013)

32GB Class 4 SanDisk here and zero disconnects. I wonder if it has anything to do with the class?


----------



## Dark_SE (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a 8gb Class 10 SanDisk. And no problems here!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 22, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Thanks Buddy!! You deserve it :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support man  thankyou

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




FishDip said:


> Welcome to XDA lol. Although I did not criticize nor praise you, just wanna tell you that do not expect much gratitude from XDA, people these days are covered by the anonymity of the internet and think they know it all.
> This post are dedicated for you @swhackeristahsan
> Thank for your contribution and Good Job.:good:

Click to collapse



Haha thankyuuuu so much mann  

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

And i really know some guys on xda who thank you on every useful post u put on their threads 

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## nudi (Aug 22, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> 16gb uhs (class 10?) sandisk did not work for me - i returned it
> 8gb class 4 transcend works fine for me
> 
> I think a few people have posted recently their cards i can remember someone posting class 6 32gb samsung worked for them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes,
Samsung card worked without any problem.
It is a: Samsung microSDHC 32GB Class 10 (MB-MPBGCEU)
It is a: UHS-1, Class 10 sdhc card (very fast).


----------



## Gigamaus (Aug 22, 2013)

Gigamaus said:


> @all
> AFWall+ (Donate) runs wery well
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse


----------



## Fonepad.me (Aug 22, 2013)

My high speed 64Gb card works great

See an image of it on .fonepad.me, with 70read, 20write speed specs

For RAW reload i use an 8 Gb, because droitboot does tot read the 64 GB


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 23, 2013)

can anybody tell me if your fonepads are able to go into deepsleep?
mine stays at 600mhz all the way
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> can anybody I tell me if your fonepads are able to go into deepsleep?
> mine stays at 600mhz all the way
> thanks

Click to collapse



I just played games/browsed Web for 3/4 hrs before taking this.  

EDIT: I tried to upload my screenshot with above comments..  But seems like xda premium app won't let me  
Anyway,  mine go to deepsleep..  I use interactive governor. 

EDIT2: I make an attachment of my screenshot  

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## puyo (Aug 24, 2013)

*covered sedMsfe*



puyo said:


> Hi thanks for reply , i have try but this have failled
> 
> i open the device end unplug the battery end plug again this failled too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



connect the positive with positive and negative with negative for couple of seconds  its ok

see photo


----------



## puyo (Aug 24, 2013)

*education eseForg*



puyo said:


> see photo

Click to collapse



 to open the device you need to push in the midle of the cover end try  to open it witch a  pen  in the border


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2013)

puyo said:


> to open the device you need to push in the midle of the cover end try  to open it witch a  pen  in the border

Click to collapse



So it is not too difficult to change battery if we can find the same battery type.? 
Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## puyo (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So it is not too difficult to change battery if we can find the same battery type.?
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



you can find some reseller,  check  this C11-ME172V in google  

Battery Type: Li-ion
Battery Voltage: 3.75V
Battery Capacity: 4270mAh
Battery Color: Black
Battery Weight: 75g
Battery Size: 140x65x4mm
Battery Cells Amount: 2-Cells



i ask me  if we can use the 

nexus 7  battery   C11-ME370T Battery Pack   +3.7V 4325mAh 16Wh 

or Batterie Li-Polymer 5000mAh (3,7 V) pour Asus TF400, Transformer Pad et Transformer Pad TF400


----------



## ghairisson (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi how do move application and games to micro sdcard.. my space 4gb is full

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2013)

ghairisson said:


> Hi how do move application and games to micro sdcard.. my space 4gb is full
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Use directory binder or Folder mount  

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## ofalienorigin (Aug 25, 2013)

hi guys . im having problems with the microSD on my asus . 
it keeps unmounting every several days and it unmounts quicker whenever i turn on the mobile data . 
i've tried a sandisk 8gb class 2 and an ultrasandisk 16gb class 10 . 
both having the same problem and at some point some of my data are missing . 
any solutions ? thanks .


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2013)

ofalienorigin said:


> hi guys . im having problems with the microSD on my asus .
> it keeps unmounting every several days and it unmounts quicker whenever i turn on the mobile data .
> i've tried a sandisk 8gb class 2 and an ultrasandisk 16gb class 10 .
> both having the same problem and at some point some of my data are missing .
> any solutions ? thanks .

Click to collapse



SanDisk may have some incompatibilities with fonepad..  Have u tried using other brands?? And you can format your sdcard to fat32 with SD formatter on PC...  It sometimes help. 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 26, 2013)

*using link2sd on fonepad*

hi has anyone used link2sd on fonepad?
i had emailed bilent the dev & he says link2sd does support x86 platform.
wondering why there is no one mentioning about it?


----------



## neofun (Aug 26, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> hi has anyone used link2sd on fonepad?
> i had emailed bilent the dev & he says link2sd does support x86 platform.
> wondering why there is no one mentioning about it?

Click to collapse



If u read carefully the topic you can see that link2sd was mentioned in some posts, but is a general problem with sd card on this fonepad. Read those post and you can find info about what sd can be used.

Read before write!!!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## iluvatrix (Aug 26, 2013)

neofun said:


> If u read carefully the topic you can see that link2sd was mentioned in some posts, but is a general problem with sd card on this fonepad. Read those post and you can find info about what sd can be used.
> 
> Read before write!!!
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sorry sorry
i see that link2sd the app can be used but depending on the reliability of the microsd cards that may dismount suddenly.
if can get a certain brand of reliable microsd card that will remain mounted then will be good to use link2sd.
thanks


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 26, 2013)

*I need help!!Please!!*

I rooted my fonepad a couple of days back.Today i tried to install new fonts using rom toolbox pro.I chose to install the font when the dialog  box appeared and rebooted my phone using the menu in the app.But now i am stuck on the ASUS black screen! Tried to power off the device and switch it back on,but all in vain!!
Please suggest me what should i do.


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I rooted my fonepad a couple of days back.Today i tried to install new fonts using rom toolbox pro.I chose to install the font when the dialog  box appeared and rebooted my phone using the menu in the app.But now i am stuck on the ASUS black screen! Tried to power off the device and switch it back on,but all in vain!!
> Please suggest me what should i do.

Click to collapse



U need to install the official stock firmware for ur fonepad and then flash it on ur phone

Hit thanks ir i helped pls 

galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## Flashben (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I rooted my fonepad a couple of days back.Today i tried to install new fonts using rom toolbox pro.I chose to install the font when the dialog  box appeared and rebooted my phone using the menu in the app.But now i am stuck on the ASUS black screen! Tried to power off the device and switch it back on,but all in vain!!
> Please suggest me what should i do.

Click to collapse



I had this same issue when changing fonts for my Asus Transformer tablet... I have to bluff the sales guys that I was having update then after update it's got stuck and they have do 1 to 1 exchange for me.... I try not to change fonts ever since....

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------

You have to send back to repair center...

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I rooted my fonepad a couple of days back.Today i tried to install new fonts using rom toolbox pro.I chose to install the font when the dialog  box appeared and rebooted my phone using the menu in the app.But now i am stuck on the ASUS black screen! Tried to power off the device and switch it back on,but all in vain!!
> Please suggest me what should i do.

Click to collapse



Try going to recovery menu (power button + Volume up >> volume down + volume up) and make a factory reset.   

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Try going to recovery menu (power button + Volume up >> volume down + volume up) and make a factory reset.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tried it.But no change.It is stuck at the same black screen!


----------



## pumpkinhead959 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nexus 7 Rom Port

Any chances that a developer will help on porting a nexus 7 rom for the fonepad? Sounds cool to me.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 4


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Aug 26, 2013)

swhackeristahsan said:


> U need to install the official stock firmware for ur fonepad and then flash it on ur phone
> 
> Hit thanks ir i helped pls
> 
> galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )

Click to collapse





galaxy star duos ****rooted*** xda offical app ) )


----------



## Flashben (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I tried it.But no change.It is stuck at the same black screen!

Click to collapse



The Rom is corrupted... Need to.send back for repair....

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FishDip (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I tried it.But no change.It is stuck at the same black screen!

Click to collapse



try flash back stock rom, probably spoiled the fonts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I tried it.But no change.It is stuck at the same black screen!

Click to collapse



You can try factory reset by adb command.  
Check whether adb recognize your pH >> adb devices
To reboot pH to bootloader >> adb reboot bootloader
To check whether it is in fastboot or not >> fastboot devices
To factory reset >> fastboot -w

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## aljezawi (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi friends
I  have a problem with TeamViewer on ME371MG Never connects with my desktop
Is there someone used Teamviewer app on me371mg 

when I use my N7000 or Huawei mate or any  Android device working perfectly

تم الإرسال من جهازي ME371MG بواسطة تاباتوك 2


----------



## post36 (Aug 27, 2013)

aljezawi said:


> Hi friends
> I  have a problem with TeamViewer on ME371MG Never connects with my desktop
> Is there someone used Teamviewer app on me371mg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teamviewer works great on my fonepad, on wifi and 3g


----------



## neofun (Aug 27, 2013)

aljezawi said:


> Hi friends
> I  have a problem with TeamViewer on ME371MG Never connects with my desktop
> Is there someone used Teamviewer app on me371mg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm teamviewer work on this fonepad, i got ww version of fonepad...

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## pikudroid (Aug 27, 2013)

*Frustrating SD card problem*



ofalienorigin said:


> hi guys . im having problems with the microSD on my asus .
> it keeps unmounting every several days and it unmounts quicker whenever i turn on the mobile data .
> i've tried a sandisk 8gb class 2 and an ultrasandisk 16gb class 10 .
> both having the same problem and at some point some of my data are missing .
> any solutions ? thanks .

Click to collapse



I have the same problem since I brought the fonepad. The problems cause is whenever we turn on 2G Internet/ EDGE on fonepad, sd card unmounts itself. I tried various apps to auto remount but non of them worked.
*So the workaround I am using is just stay on 3G/WCDMA only.*

So if anyone else who are using internet over 2G/EDGE can confirm please if there card is working fine. And please specify your card details..
Its been 3 months and I have tried different sd cards(SanDisk 16GB class4, sandisk 2GB class 2 n few more). No Luck.


----------



## aljezawi (Aug 27, 2013)

*post36 neofun* Thank you very much
I tried without success I will do reset on my device


----------



## Fonepad.me (Aug 27, 2013)

My MicroSD is disconnected likewise when phone is switched on, using G2.
Mr ASUS may best look into this.
I as yet had no reply from Ms ASUS to my messages left on their web site...

On fonepad.me you can read what sdcard i use

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

The Fonepad has a ''HDMI settings.apk'' in /system/app.
The HDMI connector is for any suitable device with micro-USB.
An extra micro-USB lead serves for power supply.
As yet i was unable to get it to work.

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE THE HDMIsettings.akp?

On website fonepad.me you can read more on what i read here.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## stevov (Aug 27, 2013)

pikudroid said:


> I have the same problem since I brought the fonepad. The problems cause is whenever we turn on 2G Internet/ EDGE on fonepad, sd card unmounts itself. I tried various apps to auto remount but non of them worked.
> *So the workaround I am using is just stay on 3G/WCDMA only.*
> 
> So if anyone else who are using internet over 2G/EDGE can confirm please if there card is working fine. And please specify your card details..
> Its been 3 months and I have tried different sd cards(SanDisk 16GB class4, sandisk 2GB class 2 n few more). No Luck.

Click to collapse



Just tried to recreate on/off 2g data etc card stayed mounted. Never noticed a problem with previous card either. Both sandisk class 2 16gb and ultra 32gb class 10.


----------



## ofalienorigin (Aug 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> SanDisk may have some incompatibilities with fonepad..  Have u tried using other brands?? And you can format your sdcard to fat32 with SD formatter on PC...  It sometimes help.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



not yet . planning on buying a kingston 16gb class 10 . hope it'll works . thanks . 



pikudroid said:


> I have the same problem since I brought the fonepad. The problems cause is whenever we turn on 2G Internet/ EDGE on fonepad, sd card unmounts itself. I tried various apps to auto remount but non of them worked.
> *So the workaround I am using is just stay on 3G/WCDMA only.*
> 
> So if anyone else who are using internet over 2G/EDGE can confirm please if there card is working fine. And please specify your card details..
> Its been 3 months and I have tried different sd cards(SanDisk 16GB class4, sandisk 2GB class 2 n few more). No Luck.

Click to collapse



thanks for the tip . will try it out once i get back my fonepad . i sent it to the asus center just to make sure of the problems . though from what i've been reading i don't think it'll make much difference .


----------



## ghairisson (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi thanks for answer.. can u teach me step do, move app and games use directory bind.. im not understand

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2013)

ghairisson said:


> Hi thanks for answer.. can u teach me step do, move app and games use directory bind.. im not understand
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192122

Check there. Folder Mount is same as directory bind, just with more user friendly ui. Don't forget ext sd in fonepad is /Removable/sdcard. 
Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## zsuiluj (Aug 28, 2013)

aljezawi said:


> Hi friends
> I  have a problem with TeamViewer on ME371MG Never connects with my desktop
> Is there someone used Teamviewer app on me371mg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





On my Fonepad, its working smoothly... 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## puyo (Aug 30, 2013)

puyo said:


> error applying iptable rules. exit code:2

Click to collapse




Android Firewall
jtschohl
- 29 août 2013

its working for me now


----------



## gunggu (Aug 31, 2013)

Fonepad.me said:


> My MicroSD is disconnected likewise when phone is switched on, using G2.
> Mr ASUS may best look into this.
> I as yet had no reply from Ms ASUS to my messages left on their web site...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mhl is a hardware thingy, its just sharing the micro usb port but the signal is different, so, without mhl support there is no way you can hdmi your fonepad


----------



## brianstock (Aug 31, 2013)

gunggu said:


> Mhl is a hardware thingy, its just sharing the micro usb port but the signal is different, so, without mhl support there is no way you can hdmi your fonepad

Click to collapse



Is there any way of watching your fonepad via tv not necessarily hdmi?

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunggu (Aug 31, 2013)

brianstock said:


> Is there any way of watching your fonepad via tv not necessarily hdmi?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My samsung smart tv has a youtube app that can be linked to fonepad, so when i watch youtube on fonepad it plays on my smart tv instead...lol, not really enlighten the question but you asked about it


----------



## joliv (Aug 31, 2013)

Rooted good all info preserved good
Tweaked to performance governor and SD read ahead 2048.
Faster. good

A thousand thanks to dev Botto00.
I Have a Nexus 7 and wanted a cheaper one with 3G, impressed with quality versus price got it for 210USD.
Next to test: OTG and HDMI via MHL...

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 31, 2013)

joliv said:


> Tweaked to performance governor

Click to collapse



Does anyone know what app to use to tweak governor?


----------



## salil.bajaj (Aug 31, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Does anyone know what app to use to tweak governor?

Click to collapse



Use 'set cpu' or 'no frills cpu' or use 'pimp my rom'!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## xda163fm (Aug 31, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Use 'set cpu' or 'no frills cpu' or use 'pimp my rom'!

Click to collapse



Is 600mhz minimum a hardware limitation? 

Will anything allow us to set higher than 1.2ghz?

Or do we need custom kernels to change these?


----------



## Flashben (Sep 1, 2013)

joliv said:


> Rooted good all info preserved good
> Tweaked to performance governor and SD read ahead 2048.
> Faster. good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OTG ok, HDMI MHL not ok...

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## joliv (Sep 1, 2013)

Flashben said:


> OTG ok, HDMI MHL not ok...
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, OTG ok, no MHL HDMI. 
Bluetooth keyboard and speakers work fine. In fact sound is pretty good on this tablet


Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 1, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Is 600mhz minimum a hardware limitation?
> 
> Will anything allow us to set higher than 1.2ghz?
> 
> Or do we need custom kernels to change these?

Click to collapse



Both the min. and max. are coz of the stock kernel and yes,you'll need a custom kernel to change that.
But,if we overclock the device,it can lead to burnt nands!! 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## xda163fm (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of an app that allows you deny an app access to gps fine course location?


----------



## Fonepad.me (Sep 2, 2013)

'Permission denied' is supposed to do what is says. Requires root.
Sets blocking of location information, and/or internet (ads) access.
Needs to be 'turned on' for the duration of the blocking action.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Fonepad has HDMIsettings.app as one of the standard files.
What is its purpose; how is it used? Click => install, no settings options.
Any ideas?


----------



## xda163fm (Sep 2, 2013)

Fonepad.me said:


> 'Permission denied' is supposed to do what is says. Requires root.
> Sets blocking of location information, and/or internet (ads) access.
> Needs to be 'turned on' for the duration of the blocking action.

Click to collapse



A bit pricey if i found the correct app.  Anything equivalent at cheaper/free?


----------



## shawnaye (Sep 2, 2013)

Use trickster mod to adjust your tablet. But do remember, it might not be compatible with the kernel in our tablet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Fonepad.me (Sep 3, 2013)

''Privacy Protector'' is another option.
It is unhealthy that the switching on/off of permission is NOT in the hands of the user ...


----------



## kinged (Sep 4, 2013)

*Transend 64 GB microsd card works great.*

http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Mic...qid=1378266380&sr=8-1&keywords=transend+64+gb

I had a Sandisk 64 microSD card and it often drop off Fonepad once a day.  Now I bought Transend 64 gb microsd card.  It has been over a week and I have no problems.  Just want to share this with everyone who is interested in 64 GB card.


----------



## devrruti (Sep 4, 2013)

Please enlighten if you know anything about this or its development progress:

0. Could you suggest any kind of permission management app that works on this device? LBE does not work, Xprivacy does not support x86, Permissions Denied and Lucky Patcher are a headache and uncomfortable to use... are there any other options available ? 

1. Will we be able to unlock the bootloader some day soon?

2. Will we be able to use some recovery mode like cwm? Or will it be enough with the included one?

3.- Do you think we will be able to install a fully working cyanogenmod or other custom roms on this  device?

4. Do you think we can have Ubuntu fully working? Would some windows apps work with wine, as this is x86? 

5. Could we get any windows version working on this tablet?


----------



## nhelo082 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi did someone here already been try the pc desktop emulator by Limbo QEMO x86? i tried and its failed to me. I did the instruction on Limbo webpage and download the application and image of dsl linux. its just in the state of booting but doesnt contnue to boot on the main os. May be any one here wanna  try and post here if there any feedback thanks.

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## dchsub (Sep 5, 2013)

devrruti said:


> Please enlighten if you know anything about this or its development progress:
> 
> 0. Could you suggest any kind of permission management app that works on this device? LBE does not work, Xprivacy does not support x86, Permissions Denied and Lucky Patcher are a headache and uncomfortable to use... are there any other options available ?

Click to collapse



Have tried Per app density?  Its also a xposed module. It has an option of permission profile for each app. Another is Advanced permission manager. It actually removes the permissions you specify and repack the apk. I think something close to Lucky patcher.


----------



## toxicdog (Sep 5, 2013)

dchsub said:


> Have tried Per app density?  Its also a xposed module. It has an option of permission profile for each app. Another is Advanced permission manager. It actually removes the permissions you specify and repack the apk. I think something close to Lucky patcher.

Click to collapse



I'm also interested in using the "Application Settings" module for Xposed framework. (the one that lets you edit per-app density and permissions)

The problem is, it's not avaliable for x86 architecture.
There are experimental builds, but it needs some basic ADB knowledge. I'm going to try it next week.

Although, if anybody tried it, please let us know.
If you'd like to help, the experimental build and howto is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43696822&highlight=x86#post43696822


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 5, 2013)

Did anyone try to delete or move the system apps using some root browser?If yes,was it successful??
p.s:I tried but it says operation unsuccessful!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## AlvaroGP (Sep 5, 2013)

nhelo082 said:


> Hi did someone here already been try the pc desktop emulator by Limbo QEMO x86? i tried and its failed to me. I did the instruction on Limbo webpage and download the application and image of dsl linux. its just in the state of booting but doesnt contnue to boot on the main os. May be any one here wanna  try and post here if there any feedback thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG

Click to collapse



I have lost all hope in the Fonepad. My next device will be a 8 inch Windows tablet like the Toshiba that was announced today.


----------



## goce.nakov (Sep 5, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Did anyone try to delete or move the system apps using some root browser?If yes,was it successful??
> p.s:I tried but it says operation unsuccessful!
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you rooted your device? I have successfully deleted some of the system aps.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 5, 2013)

goce.nakov said:


> Did you rooted your device? I have successfully deleted some of the system aps.

Click to collapse



Yeah dude! It's rooted! And could you please tell me how did you delete the apps??

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## goce.nakov (Sep 5, 2013)

With root explorer it is free on google play

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ixtemp (Sep 6, 2013)

*CN sku: Chinese version updated with all Gapps (Google Play store working)*



wdu said:


> Really appreciate all the gurus in this forum to make this root possible. As a user that have to use CN version of the epad, we are very out of luck that all the major google services are not in the ROM. Wonder if there are are any guru in this thread that can help to patch a firmware that would do the following:
> 
> A. Build a Fake CN firmware, with WW firmware inside that we can flash our CN epad and enjoy the Google Play and other services.
> 
> Maybe it is difficult or not possible without unlock the boot loader.. I am just checking to see if there are anyone that would have more ideas on this.

Click to collapse



Hi,

good news for owners of CN sku version which were missing Google play and other Gapps, I've finally found easy way to install Google Play store and other Gapps on my CN Fonepad.

First I was trying to DL and install Gapps services from internet but the main problem was to find compatible versions of G services especially Google Services Framework (i have tested - MODed ones, CM releases and even those from Nexus imgs) all were crashing or not working.
So I simply decided to extract all apps from WW raw image (system.img) and installed them wo problem on CN version.

Tested and working Gapps:
Play Store
Gmail
Drive
Chrome
Earth
G+
Books
Search
Keep
Maps
Music
Talk
Translate
Voice Search
YouTube

I'm new in NIX world and win user so my idea is to simply prep updated system.img.gz file in WM, inject it to existing CN RAW image using hex editor and update raw image CRC, but I will need advice of senior guys here. Tricky part for me is how and where to insert CRC into RAW image.

Cheers
iX

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> 
> this can locate in the network
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for ur reply, i have tried this before but unfortunately it was not working, main problem was to find compatible versions of G services especially Google Services Framework. Final solution was to simply use app versions from WW version.

Cheers
iX

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Search on google and Download latest version of Playstore, Google play service, Google Framework service, Google login service and move these apks to /system/app/ and reboot your ph.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Thank you for ur reply, i have tried this but the main challenge was to find compatible versions of G services especially Google Services Framework. Final solution was to simply use app versions from WW version.

Cheers
iX


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 6, 2013)

goce.nakov said:


> With root explorer it is free on google play
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do we have to delete the .odex file too along with .apk file?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## goce.nakov (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 6, 2013)

goce.nakov said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks.Removed a lot of bloatware! 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Ixtemp (Sep 6, 2013)

*Win version of extraction and patch tool*



quangnhut123 said:


> I do exactly you do in windows i wrote the tool allow we extract it from raw file so we can cooperate together. I'm manage on windows and you linux

Click to collapse



Hi,

I'd like to ask you if there is any progress regarding Win version of extraction and patch tool?
If yes, can you please share it with us?

Thx!
iX

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




quangnhut123 said:


> Yeah up to now seem to be wait you for the method to generate CRC and Zours is completed his code in linux while i stuck at modify system.img because in windows i cannot mount system.img native it's an extension of linux ext4. So that's hard for me to auto patch it as him

Click to collapse



Hi,

There is "*Paragon ExtFS for Windows*" tool which can Read/Write EXT4 partitions under Windows.
So my idea is to create EXT4 partition, write system.img content to that partition, and then mount it using Paragon tool to be able to modify it.

Another idea is to automate *VirtualBox* with some linux distro installed, sharing of mounted system.img as a folder with widows system...

These are just ideas, not tested yet. What do u think?


I found another interesting tool for Read/Write access to EXT partitions under Win "*Ext2Fsd*".
"*Android ICS JB EXT4 imagefile unpacker*" can be interesting tool for other ppl who just want to extract files from system.img under windows.

Cheers,
iX


----------



## fieznur (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys. Just wanna ask is there any news about new update 4.2.2 or even 4.3 for fonepad? Someone from my group asked me and I haven't heard any news yet..  





Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fonepad.me (Sep 7, 2013)

The asus site is the first place to look for that, evidently.
There you can see the new dual core device also,
No, no software update as yet.


----------



## P.Kosunen (Sep 8, 2013)

fieznur said:


> Hi guys. Just wanna ask is there any news about new update 4.2.2 or even 4.3 for fonepad?

Click to collapse



http://technosamigos.com/asus-android-4-3-jelly-bean-update-schedule/

Fonepad is listed there.


----------



## xda163fm (Sep 8, 2013)

P.Kosunen said:


> http://technosamigos.com/asus-android-4-3-jelly-bean-update-schedule/
> 
> Fonepad is listed there.

Click to collapse



I hope Asus do release 4.3 as promised and perhaps even consider 4.4 as there are some older devices on the 4.3 list.

4.4 uses less resources so would make a worthwhile upgrade and certainly build a good relationship with current owners.

Quite harsh but if they do not at least  release 4.3 as promised i will consider this when purchasing new products.

I also think they should get the boot loader unlocked but i am happy with root and new 4.3, 4.4 releases.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## iluvatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

*rooting via cydia impactor vs rooted firmware by Botto*

hi guys
may i ask is there any difference at all between getting root using the cydia impactor vs rooted firmware by Botto?
as i understand it Botto rooted firmware has got working Flash , superuser & Busybox all in.
via cydia impactor only get root, need to go further to install superuser / supersu & Busybox & Flash?
other than my understanding above are there any other issues / differences?
please share even if its technical
thanking all for reading.


----------



## jean019 (Sep 9, 2013)

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





ullyeusz said:


> 32GB Class 4 SanDisk here and zero disconnects. I wonder if it has anything to do with the class?

Click to collapse



I have a lexar 32GB class 10 and no problem at all since 1 month.

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I use an app called DirectoryBind  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410262 to move HD games file from internal sd card to MircoSD. Basically, what it does is redirect the games data folder to the specific folder in the external SD card. It works fine with my Fonepad. And I use it not just for HD games, but for every applications which has a download folder  :good::good:

Click to collapse



Cool, i try it 

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




neofun said:


> If u read carefully the topic you can see that link2sd was mentioned in some posts, but is a general problem with sd card on this fonepad. Read those post and you can find info about what sd can be used.
> 
> Read before write!!!
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I use link2sd with no problem at all in the fonepad
I think the main issue people have is from the SD card which disconnects.
When chooosing the good sd card, everything is ok.
Avoid Sandisk currently.



quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> these are the app that I've frozen with titanium backup on my fonepad
> 
> Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I have some asus app frozen too with Titanium Backup
Is it necessary to unfroze the apps when you update the Rom ?
Thanks


----------



## joliv (Sep 9, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> hi guys
> may i ask is there any difference at all between getting root using the cydia impactor vs rooted firmware by Botto?
> as i understand it Botto rooted firmware has got working Flash , superuser & Busybox all in.
> via cydia impactor only get root, need to go further to install superuser / supersu & Busybox & Flash?
> ...

Click to collapse



I took the way of Botto FW. Found it safer than the other method, and yes it supports flash and has busybox / superuser included, no need to action.

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vel_tins (Sep 10, 2013)

Ixtemp said:


> Another idea is to automate *VirtualBox* with some linux distro installed, sharing of mounted system.img as a folder with widows system...
> 
> These are just ideas, not tested yet. What do u think?

Click to collapse



I use Ubuntu in VMWare for things like these.
Almost all tools for extracting/mounting images (not only Fonepad) are Linux Tools, (no wonder, since Android is Linux too)
So I see no serious reason, to tinker with Windows, Cygwin, etc.pp.
The only thing, that I find *very* annoying, is that there seems to be no way, to calculate the CRC without flashing.


----------



## SmokyX8 (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually the cover isn't difficult to open though..just ur ur finger nail and peel the cover the the at the bottom left of  the back cover..need not to be too violently peel it ^^


----------



## quim-net (Sep 11, 2013)

jean019 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi

not

is not necessary to defrost app.

when you arrive another update, OTA ​​never, will be as usual, via flash


----------



## jean019 (Sep 11, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> not
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks !


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Sep 12, 2013)

why every phone and tablet has a hundred of roms and developed excepting phonepad and why the android 4.3 update much delay


----------



## Ixtemp (Sep 12, 2013)

*new version of Fonepad announced by Asus*



xda163fm said:


> I hope Asus do release 4.3 as promised and perhaps even consider 4.4 as there are some older devices on the 4.3 list.
> 
> 4.4 uses less resources so would make a worthwhile upgrade and certainly build a good relationship with current owners.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




New version of Fonepad announced by Asus already uses Android version 4.2.
I cannot paste link here due to forum limitation for newcomers.

Cheers,
iX


----------



## Ixtemp (Sep 12, 2013)

*RAW image update under Windows*



vel_tins said:


> I use Ubuntu in VMWare for things like these.
> Almost all tools for extracting/mounting images (not only Fonepad) are Linux Tools, (no wonder, since Android is Linux too)
> So I see no serious reason, to tinker with Windows, Cygwin, etc.pp.
> The only thing, that I find *very* annoying, is that there seems to be no way, to calculate the CRC without flashing.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I do agree with that, however not all users of Fonepad are gurus or experienced enough (Linux, VM, GCC,..), so i think it is always good to have more options, provide support and not to limit the process to one platform only when this can be potentially done also on others.

And this will allow senior members to focus on CRC, dual-boot and other issues instead of rooting, updating, modding of every new release. Diversity brings more options and opportunities :cyclops: 

Cheers,
iX

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




cyberghost1990 said:


> why every phone and tablet has a hundred of roms and developed excepting phonepad and why the android 4.3 update much delay

Click to collapse



Because bootloader of Fonepad is locked by ASUS. 
Fonepad also uses relatively new Intel based platform for this Android tablet so there are not so many solutions and MODs as for the ARM based tablets.

Cheers
iX


----------



## iluvatrix (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi
There is need flash version on adobe site
I have DL the apk & sideloaded it but it does not work.
Anybody can please help?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## puyo (Sep 14, 2013)

steve271 said:


> I got the same error message when I tried to install Firefox. I looked at the Firefox release notes and it says Firefox does not support Android running on an Intel chip. I had not realised this was going to be a big limitation.

Click to collapse



firefox beta work for me


----------



## steve271 (Sep 14, 2013)

puyo said:


> firefox beta work for me

Click to collapse



Yes the Firefox beta has been working for a couple of months now, though I must admit I uninstalled it as I considered it to be too top heavy to bother with, the Android browser does most of what I want with less bloat.


----------



## jean019 (Sep 15, 2013)

steve271 said:


> Yes the Firefox beta has been working for a couple of months now, though I must admit I uninstalled it as I considered it to be too top heavy to bother with, the Android browser does most of what I want with less bloat.

Click to collapse



I find firefox beta is quite good,but the big issue is that I can't organize bookmarks in folder (contrary to Dolphin browser for example). You know if there's a way to do it on android firefox ?


----------



## yodasmaster (Sep 15, 2013)

I've cracked my screen, does anyone know where I can get a replacement?  

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DeDua (Sep 15, 2013)

Try ebay, you should find there replacement

Sent from my ME371MG [root]


----------



## flamini_hk (Sep 15, 2013)

I have rooted my fonepad successfuly according to the instruction. Thank you very much.


----------



## yodasmaster (Sep 15, 2013)

DeDua said:


> Try ebay, you should find there replacement
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG [root]

Click to collapse



only £30 for a new digitiser..... might just put that towards getting a Samsung galaxy mega (6.3") or xperia z ultra (6.5")

as much as I like the fonepad, its that tad bit too big..... 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## f4vr (Sep 16, 2013)

To us disappointed users.  There is something that I want to share for reducing lag on our device.  My first experience on this device was positive but later, it became annoyingly slow.  So far on the hardware, the only problem I encountered is the unmounting of memory card but it's already fixed by using a different memory card.  Here are the things that I've done to make my device from annoyingly slow to usable if not faster.

1) Disable some startup apps - ES Task Manager is a useful tool for disabling unnecessary startup on your device.  Already done this before my phone became slow.

2) Uninstall unnecessary apps - At first, I planned on using the device as my all around device.  Meaning most of the apps that I used are installed and apps that I might use.  But since it's became very slow, I decided to just use it as my phone and install only the apps that I commonly use.  Uninstalling unnecessary apps made some little improvement on the speed and responsiveness.

3) Remove junk from your device - Tool I used for this is Clean Master.  It's advisable to clean your device regularly.

4) Android Tuner Free - I used this tool to optimize database access and wipe dalvik cache.  There is also an option for optimizing apps loading but I guess it's just the same with wiping the dalvik cache.  There are lots of tools that you can use with this app, just check it out yourself.

5) Trim your device - A scheduled trim on your device can also help reducing the lag.  Making this automatic is one of the best features implemented on android 4.3.  There's a LaxFix Free tool on play store or you can use the one with Android Tuner (haven't tested)

6) Auto Memory Manager - Finally, the app that made dramatic change on my device.  I already know this tool on my previous android but didn't bother to use it on this device until now.  Install the app, run, select Fast Mode and apply settings.


----------



## stevov (Sep 16, 2013)

Disappointed. What did you expect from a tablet in this price bracket and processor spec. For me what this has for the price makes it a bargain. I use this before my laptop or oneX. Have tried a number of apps including all except amm you listed ,benchmarking before and after to get an idea of there effectiveness. I use antutu only because it's easy and realising that the numbers are only that .nothing to live or die for. The only app that has made a significant increase has been Performance Booster. Avoid future disappointment and buy the most expensive spec heavy tablet you can find and then realise 10 minutes after you left the store somebody somewhere released a better one. You can barely buy a phone for the price of one of these let alone one that can do all this does.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## f4vr (Sep 16, 2013)

stevov said:


> Disappointed. What did you expect from a tablet in this price bracket and processor spec. For me what this has for the price makes it a bargain. I use this before my laptop or oneX. Have tried a number of apps including all except amm you listed ,benchmarking before and after to get an idea of there effectiveness. I use antutu only because it's easy and realising that the numbers are only that .nothing to live or die for. The only app that has made a significant increase has been Performance Booster. Avoid future disappointment and buy the most expensive spec heavy tablet you can find and then realise 10 minutes after you left the store somebody somewhere released a better one. You can barely buy a phone for the price of one of these let alone one that can do all this does.

Click to collapse



I didn't expect much on this tablet but I also didn't expect it to be very slow. Why would I buy something that I know will just annoy me. I don't know how long you've been using this tablet but in case you're happy with your tablet, then good for you. I'm just trying to help other people with their device.  And about you can't complain because of the price, let me give you an example on what I'm experiencing.  Most of the time it takes 3-8 seconds to open an app, there's always a delay on answering a call. Switching apps takes 4 seconds, Accidentally calling a different number because of the lag, unresponsive browser, etc.  And you think all the things I mentioned is normal for the price? If you have that kind of device you're really sure you won't complain? This kind of product shouldn't be released on the market in the first place.  Check the gsmarena page for a pile of complains.  It's not that I hate my device so much that's why I di my best to fix it and make it faster.  It's faster now because of the things that I've done so that means it's not the hardware alone, but the optimization of the software. But this optimization should be done before it reaches the market because not all user buying this device is techy just like us. If I'm a kind of user who doesn't know about tinkering, I might have just replaced it with a new one. So again, if you're not encountering the issues that I've encountered, good for you but it doesn't mean the issues aren't there.  If you're happy with it, don't expect me to be happy because of the issues that I've encountered.  And when I said disappointed users, doesn't mean all.  If you're happy with your device, then you're not included on the users that I mentioned.


----------



## xda163fm (Sep 16, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Most of the time it takes 3-8 seconds to open an app, there's always a delay on answering a call. Switching apps takes 4 seconds,

Click to collapse



This has not been my experience.  

I am rooted and have frozen all the apps i do not use but i find the device responsive and certainly takes no where near as long as your device takes to switch apps or open a normal app.  

I find most of the apps that claim too speed up the device are useless and if anything slow the device down as they interfere with the standard operation of the android OS.

I suspect you are running an app that is causing your device to run slow or you have a hardware problem.


----------



## f4vr (Sep 16, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> This has not been my experience.
> 
> I am rooted and have frozen all the apps i do not use but i find the device responsive and certainly takes no where near as long as your device takes to switch apps or open a normal app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This wasn't happening to me before, only after a long time. Most of the time when I'm connected to the internet. This usually happens after I ran 3 or more apps, after that it will slow down. Now it's ok because of the tweak. It's responsive that I can even downclock the cpu to 900MHz. Before, even I'm using the full cpu, it's still slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2013)

f4vr said:


> I didn't expect much on this tablet but I also didn't expect it to be very slow. Why would I buy something that I know will just annoy me. I don't know how long you've been using this tablet but in case you're happy with your tablet, then good for you. I'm just trying to help other people with their device.  And about you can't complain because of the price, let me give you an example on what I'm experiencing.  Most of the time it takes 3-8 seconds to open an app, there's always a delay on answering a call. Switching apps takes 4 seconds, Accidentally calling a different number because of the lag, unresponsive browser, etc.  And you think all the things I mentioned is normal for the price? If you have that kind of device you're really sure you won't complain? This kind of product shouldn't be released on the market in the first place.  Check the gsmarena page for a pile of complains.  It's not that I hate my device so much that's why I di my best to fix it and make it faster.  It's faster now because of the things that I've done so that means it's not the hardware alone, but the optimization of the software. But this optimization should be done before it reaches the market because not all user buying this device is techy just like us. If I'm a kind of user who doesn't know about tinkering, I might have just replaced it with a new one. So again, if you're not encountering the issues that I've encountered, good for you but it doesn't mean the issues aren't there.  If you're happy with it, don't expect me to be happy because of the issues that I've encountered.  And when I said disappointed users, doesn't mean all.  If you're happy with your device, then you're not included on the users that I mentioned.

Click to collapse



I found Asus FonePad responsiveness to be the best among it's price-ranged peers. The Intel atom cpu also does it's job very well,  fast and fluid albeit in heavy 3D games.  May be the issues you are facing are due to some bad app staying in background and eating a lot of memory. I use greenify and have no sluggishness at all. Nonetheless, the issues you are facing are not fonepad's hardware or software false.   

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## stevov (Sep 16, 2013)

As above my fonetab displays none of the lag you are experiencing. Switching apps and opening them is almost instant.the only thing that has slowed it down was Riptide GP 2 and even playing that graphic demanding game I completed the full game. I run No frills CPU control set to 1200/1200 noop, Performance Booster and Super SU. 32gb class 10 sandisc ultra. Antutu benchmark of 9500 give or take 50
Have you considered the possibility of a rogue app or a faulty tablet


----------



## c0g (Sep 16, 2013)

*Battery problems*

Today I turned on my Fonepad from standby after work and it said something like "-98% full. Plug in charger." I got the Asus charger, plugged the Fonepad and it would not charge. I decided to turn the Fonepad off and on again and that was it. It would show the battery icon with a big, juicy "?" and it would power off moments after. I tried a few more times with the same result. After some research I found out that I am not the only one with this problem, and that if I wanted to resurrect it, I would have to open the back cover which I eventually did using a pen to begin prying it open, and finishing the procedure off with a credit card. Then I unplugged the battery power cable for a minute or so, and plugged it back again. I tried powering it on while still disassembled, and it sure enough powered on. When Android booted it showed that the battery was ~65% full. I'm guessing this is a reoccurring problem with Asus Fonepad devices, and if so this is very bad for us Ponepad owners.


----------



## vel_tins (Sep 16, 2013)

stevov said:


> As above my fonetab displays none of the lag you are experiencing. Switching apps and opening them is almost instant......

Click to collapse



Same here, *except the more than annoying delay, when answering calls*.
This delay really sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2013)

stevov said:


> As above my fonetab displays none of the lag you are experiencing. Switching apps and opening them is almost instant.the only thing that has slowed it down was Riptide GT 2 and even playing that graphic demanding game I completed the full game. I run No frills CPU control set to 1200/1200 noop, Performance Booster and Super SU. 32gb class 10 sandisc ultra. Antutu benchmark of 9500 give or take 50
> Have you considered the possibility of a rogue app or a faulty tablet

Click to collapse



What governor do you use? 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## MobiMikes (Sep 17, 2013)

c0g said:


> Today I turned on my Fonepad from standby after work and it said something like "-98% full. Plug in charger." I got the Asus charger, plugged the Fonepad and it would not charge. I decided to turn the Fonepad off and on again and that was it. It would show the battery icon with a big, juicy "?" and it would power off moments after. I tried a few more times with the same result. After some research I found out that I am not the only one with this problem, and that if I wanted to resurrect it, I would have to open the back cover which I eventually did using a pen to begin prying it open, and finishing the procedure off with a credit card. Then I unplugged the battery power cable for a minute or so, and plugged it back again. I tried powering it on while still disassembled, and it sure enough powered on. When Android booted it showed that the battery was ~65% full. I'm guessing this is a reoccurring problem with Asus Fonepad devices, and if so this is very bad for us Ponepad owners.

Click to collapse



Nope, never had that issue. 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




vel_tins said:


> Same here, *except the more than annoying delay, when answering calls*.
> This delay really sucks

Click to collapse



Hmm... the delay doesn't bother me too much, but it does remind me of something that irks me. I use Bluetooth and if I use the internet on my FonePad I get lots of crackling noises and frequently my microphone will cut me off (I can hear the other party but they can't hear me)

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f4vr (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think it is caused by any app because if it is, it won't be faster even after my tweaks.  I didn't uninstall any app after that. In fact, I added more apps and underclocked the cpu to 900MHz but it's more responsive than last time.  Trust me on this, I know anything about clearing cache, misbehaving apps, uninstall bloatware, freezing apps, clearing recent apps, disabling startup and other basic troubleshooting but none of them helped me so far. Maybe not all of the users are not encountering it right now but I know some who has the same experience that I'm having. Like the battery and charging issues that is occuring to other users but didn't experience on my device.


----------



## stevov (Sep 17, 2013)

@ [email protected] i use Performance governor


----------



## akshmail (Sep 18, 2013)

*Battery draing in standby very fast*

I have recently purchased asus fonepad 8GB,1.2GHz here in india.
I was using this amazing device with no problem. Battery backup was around 2 days with medium use. But since 4 days I am facing a serious problem. My fonepad is consuming battery very drastically. I have installed some applications like ExDialer Pro from Blackmart. But I uninstalled it after few hrs. Now my battery drains even in standby. its givng me around 12 Hrs atndby time. I tried everything I resetted it to factory settings. Uninstalled FB. Under power consumption it's showing heavy usage of MOBILE DATE even I have tured of GPS/DATA/WIFI everything. 
I googled the issue but found no solution.
Some people says that New Update of GOOGLE MAP is causing that. I dont know how to solve this issue. 
Let me know if anyone else having same issue? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spysiuk (Sep 18, 2013)

akshmail said:


> Let me know if anyone else having same issue?

Click to collapse



Please check (with some app like BetterBatteryStats or No-frills CPU Control) if your Fonepad goes into deepsleep mode. I was facing similar problems some time ago - in my case it was Minimalistic Text fault (in combination with Buzz Launcher)...


----------



## akshmail (Sep 18, 2013)

spysiuk said:


> Please check (with some app like BetterBatteryStats or No-frills CPU Control) if your Fonepad goes into deepsleep mode. I was facing similar problems some time ago - in my case it was Minimalistic Text fault (in combination with Buzz Launcher)...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. I can't use No-frills CPU Control No root yet.
Checked through CPU spy plus it showing deep sleep. May be its showing false.
Under power consumtion table Its is showing "Mobile Data" as highest battery drainer.
Clueless aboout the problem. Someone help me please.


----------



## sheandtoory (Sep 18, 2013)

kinged said:


> I had a Sandisk 64 microSD card and it often drop off Fonepad once a day.  Now I bought Transend 64 gb microsd card.  It has been over a week and I have no problems.  Just want to share this with everyone who is interested in 64 GB card.

Click to collapse



recently bought this device, and gave it a 32 Gb Transcend class 10. I can't copy files from device to my card neither from PC to my card.
I've copied several video to my card but I can't find the video in my device.

Finally I gave the card to my gf. I want to give it another card but I'm not sure which card to use. Maybe I won't give it any card at all, this is not my primary device after all. But I'm disappointed, this is the first time I'm having a problem like this in a device.


----------



## spysiuk (Sep 18, 2013)

akshmail said:


> Thanks for reply. I can't use No-frills CPU Control No root yet.
> Checked through CPU spy plus it showing deep sleep. May be its showing false.
> Under power consumtion table Its is showing "Mobile Data" as highest battery drainer.
> Clueless aboout the problem. Someone help me please.

Click to collapse



How much deepsleep do you have? My asus shows about 60%. One more thing to check (a wild guess) - go to Google settings (green icon with letter g  ) and check settings under Location - if you have location turned on try to disable it.


----------



## kitcat_m18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*problem in hack games*

Hello my friend,
i can't speak english very good (surry i'm Novice)

thank you for his custom rom, i install this but i have a problem:
i love hacked android game but when i install apps like game killer or game guardian dont work currectly.
i grant super user privilage to this but can't scan memory.
what is the problem??? 
please help me 
thank


----------



## nhelo082 (Sep 19, 2013)

For me im using now my fonepad now for 4mnths already rooted with ww 3.2.4 never experience batery prob or unmounting Micro Sd. Batery stand for 2days with 3g connection. I use antutu cpu control 1200x1200 on demand.
@kitcat game killer or game guardian dont wrk on JB use freedom but cant hack online games. Only games that u can play offline. Use market unlocker for much more effective hacking gems and gold..

Sent from my ME371MG


----------



## spysiuk (Sep 19, 2013)

nhelo082 said:


> For me im using now my fonepad now for 4mnths already rooted with ww 3.2.4 never experience batery prob or unmounting Micro Sd. Batery stand for 2days with 3g connection.

Click to collapse



I'm also using my Fonepad for about same time. I had battery problem once - but that was application fault. As for SD card unmounting problem - it exist. But only occurs in certain circumstances - when mobile signal is weak (you see "E" above signal bars) AND you start using mobile transmission. Then content of the card became invisible. This is a "funny" part - the card doesn't get unmounted but you can't see the content. If the signal is good again the files are accessible again (but this is unstable so the best is to reboot the phone).
Can anyone with "card unmounting" problem can test if changing network  mode to WCDMA only helps?


----------



## nhelo082 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm also using my Fonepad for about same time. I had battery problem once - but that was application fault. As for SD card unmounting problem - it exist. But only occurs in certain circumstances - when mobile signal is weak (you see "E" above signal bars) AND you start using mobile transmission. Then content of the card became invisible. This is a "funny" part - the card doesn't get unmounted but you can't see the content. If the signal is good again the files are accessible again (but this is unstable so the best is to reboot the phone).
Can anyone with "card unmounting" problem can test if changing network mode to WCDMA only helps?


Yes I put my fonepad to WCDMA mode only.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 19, 2013)

akshmail said:


> I have recently purchased asus fonepad 8GB,1.2GHz here in india.
> I was using this amazing device with no problem. Battery backup was around 2 days with medium use. But since 4 days I am facing a serious problem. My fonepad is consuming battery very drastically. I have installed some applications like ExDialer Pro from Blackmart. But I uninstalled it after few hrs. Now my battery drains even in standby. its givng me around 12 Hrs atndby time. I tried everything I resetted it to factory settings. Uninstalled FB. Under power consumption it's showing heavy usage of MOBILE DATE even I have tured of GPS/DATA/WIFI everything.
> I googled the issue but found no solution.
> Some people says that New Update of GOOGLE MAP is causing that. I dont know how to solve this issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try after switching on airplane mode after switching off gps,data and auto sync.
Hope this helps!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## akshmail (Sep 19, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Try after switching on airplane mode after switching off gps,data and auto sync.
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tried everthig you mentioned but no luck at all.
Battery Monitor which is inbuild function shows Mobile Data as 98% usage of Battery.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's time you root your fonepad!



Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hitman™ (Sep 19, 2013)

i just bought this.

1st i want to make sure, is it same as mine couse mine is k004.
is it also known as fonepad/ME371MG?

2nd, is there any tutorial to root my k004?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2013)

> 1st i want to make sure, is it same as mine couse mine is k004.
> is it also known as fonepad/ME371MG?

Click to collapse



Yes, It's same.



> 2nd, is there any tutorial to root my k004?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43916258

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Hi all, 
I wanna say goodbye to all of you in this thread, coz I'm selling my fonepad tomorrow. I know this is a good device for such kinda money. But, I found two most annoying thing in this.
 First, lack of support, development, etc; and secondly, the x86 optimization problem. I can live with stock rom, debloated, but x86 optimization problem is making me feel like I can not use this device to full potential. HD Games run with lags + awful loading time , Some apps simply doesn't work, and others that should run smoothly  don't run that smoothly, all because of that translation from ARM to x86 thing. Those that are coded naturally run so smooth that I wish all apps/games in playstore include natural library for x86.  
So, I can't live with this situation anymore. I must quit before it gives me heartache, coz of unfulfil potential  I wish all of you good luck.
When Intel rules again, I'll be back with the latest device with famous intel inside logo


----------



## Hitman™ (Sep 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, It's same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man,

btw it is sad to see you go while i just get in.

how irony is that, reply a new welcome post with goodbye post.:crying:


----------



## iluvatrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys I m rooted with botto's ROM with busybox & flash
How do I upgrade to newer flash version found on adobe flash site?
Is it necessary to constantly upgrade flash as new versions are available?
Thanks
FYI I tried DL the latest flash apk from adobe & side loaded it successfully but when test flash it does not work uninstall update back to botto's stock flash it will work.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## florences26 (Sep 23, 2013)

my device is root with busybox + flash ... already work 

how to move the navigation bar [the bottom black bar] in the landscape mode to the right ... ?
because it take many space in the screen.

i have tried auto hide soft key and UDN ... it's work ... but ... when i rotate the screen it's say "system UI has stop...."


----------



## stevov (Sep 23, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> Guys I m rooted with botto's ROM with busybox & flash
> How do I upgrade to newer flash version found on adobe flash site?
> Is it necessary to constantly upgrade flash as new versions are available?
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Afaik you do not need to keep up with flash updates especially as the newer ones are not designed to run with JB in the first place. If you have a version that works stick to it and enjoy. There are a lot of people wish they had any flash let alone the latest version.


----------



## iluvatrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks will keep on my usable version

Sent from my IM-A810S using xda app-developers app


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know if this is a problem or not!
My ram remains almost 510MB used everytime and sometimes more even when I don't have a single app running!!
Is anyone else facing the same problem?
And can someone please suggest be a solution it!!?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## stevov (Sep 24, 2013)

Normal. Even though no apps are running the OS is running in the background any email apps,messaging apps, GPS,,cellphone, data all ticking over in the background.


----------



## f4vr (Sep 24, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I don't know if this is a problem or not!
> My ram remains almost 510MB used everytime and sometimes more even when I don't have a single app running!!
> Is anyone else facing the same problem?
> And can someone please suggest be a solution it!!?
> ...

Click to collapse



It is normal for an android.  If you want to have more free ram most of the time, you can download a tool to disable unneccessary app startup like ES Task Manager.


----------



## MobiMikes (Sep 24, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I don't know if this is a problem or not!
> My ram remains almost 510MB used everytime and sometimes more even when I don't have a single app running!!
> Is anyone else facing the same problem?
> And can someone please suggest be a solution it!!?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, totally normal. Don't be tempted into using task-killers as they flatten your battery quicker and can cause other issues. 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshmail (Sep 25, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> I think it's time you root your fonepad!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Root will void my warranty, I think its time to go service centre now. Seems mother board issue. I saw few forums where i found asus have some problem is motherboard I was also in Nexus tab. Very disappointing device from Asus. Good feature but having bugs in it.


----------



## stevov (Sep 25, 2013)

akshmail said:


> Root will void my warranty, I think its time to go service centre now. Seems mother board issue. I saw few forums where i found asus is motherboard I was also in Nexus tab. Very disappointing device from Asus. Good feature but having bugs in it.

Click to collapse



It seems the trouble started after you downloaded from places like Blackmart a site that seems to host apps that the playstore won't and avoids paying developers their due. Not the safest of practices. I would try another full factory reset first. The motherboard issue you mention iirc was more to do with the fonetab not recharging rather than  discharging. Hope you get the problem resolved.


----------



## newkumari (Sep 26, 2013)

*asus fonepad*

I m from sri lanka
i bought my asus fonepad from japan
its build number is 
JZO54K.JP_epad-V3.2.4-20130712

how to root it?
please help me.

i want to use google navigation in sri lanka.
to use it i have to root my tab.


----------



## quim-net (Sep 26, 2013)

newkumari said:


> I m from sri lanka
> i bought my asus fonepad from japan
> its build number is
> JZO54K.JP_epad-V3.2.4-20130712
> ...

Click to collapse



hi

look at my signature




Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone here tried to edit the build prop.? If yes,were you successful? :what:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## f4vr (Sep 26, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> Has anyone here tried to edit the build prop.? If yes,were you successful? :what:
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try this.  I applied this on my build.prop.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258142


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## greenarmy82 (Sep 27, 2013)

f4vr said:


> Try this.  I applied this on my build.prop.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258142

Click to collapse



tutorial please


----------



## greenarmy82 (Sep 27, 2013)

my fonepad got calling prob. whenever i call and recieve call. it always end with the other caller wont hear my voice.. can anyone help me fix this problem


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 27, 2013)

@greenarmy82 
Download any build prop editor from playstore!
Go to the link in the above post and copy the lines of the build prop editor!
Then open the build prop editor and click on edit! Finally paste the lines you copied and remobe '#' from the lines you pasted!
And you are done!!!  :thumbup:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## greenarmy82 (Sep 27, 2013)

tq bro :laugh::good:


----------



## brianstock (Sep 27, 2013)

Recently all the images plus several other files disappeared from my samsung 32gd class 6 micro sdcard and ended up as orphans in a lost directory.  Other files seemed unaffected inc  titanium backup files and movies.
I have had the mounting problem in the past onthe odd occassion but this is muchmore worrying. Anyone any ideas,?
Thanks

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newkumari (Sep 27, 2013)

*fonepad*

I bought my asus fonepad from Japan
Now i m in sri lanka
I want to root my tab
but i don`t know how.

its build number is
JZO54K.JP_epad-V3.2.4-20130712

Please help me.


----------



## MobiMikes (Sep 27, 2013)

greenarmy82 said:


> my fonepad got calling prob. whenever i call and recieve call. it always end with the other caller wont hear my voice.. can anyone help me fix this problem

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same issue and there seems to be no fix for it. I've found that if I access the internet or sometimes even if I just mess about in the fonepad ui that voice is lost. The only solution I have is that when in a call, don't play with your fonepad.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenarmy82 (Sep 27, 2013)

MobiMikes said:


> Hi, I have the same issue and there seems to be no fix for it. I've found that if I access the internet or sometimes even if I just mess about in the fonepad ui that voice is lost. The only solution I have is that when in a call, don't play with your fonepad.
> 
> 
> Ok bro i'll try your solution

Click to collapse


----------



## goce.nakov (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi guys, i have a simple question. 
I want to give my fonepad to my wife, and it is rooted by that cheat method (can't remember the name) and not with image file.
So, my question is, does i can do the factory reset without fear that will brick the fonepad, and if i can does root will still be there, or i will have to do it again?

Thx 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshmail (Sep 28, 2013)

greenarmy82 said:


> my fonepad got calling prob. whenever i call and recieve call. it always end with the other caller wont hear my voice.. can anyone help me fix this problem

Click to collapse



I am also facing this kind of prob sometimes. Dont know the reason. But when I use bluetooth headset it works fine.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Sep 28, 2013)

I am not sure if root access will be re.oved or not but i am sure it won't brick your device!
Or if you are not sure of anything,then the best solution is to download the img file and flash it!!


----------



## immortel_la (Sep 28, 2013)

botto00 said:


> For those who need
> 
> Name ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw
> Size 827034724
> ...

Click to collapse



i've already flashed it but there's no root access nor any superuser or supersu T_T 
size and md5 checked correct.
a factory reset is done also. 
what should i do now for gaining root?


----------



## MobiMikes (Sep 28, 2013)

akshmail said:


> I am also facing this kind of prob sometimes. Dont know the reason. But when I use bluetooth headset it works fine.

Click to collapse



I always use Bluetooth but still suffer from this issue.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ANDROiD_eKa (Sep 28, 2013)

All right mofos, were close to 700 sigs on petition (google ASUS Fonepad Change [since I can't post links yet]. Just emailed ASUS Corporate and director of ASUS Software to release boot loader. Keep mail-rapping them, we can do this bnitches.

We WANT ROOT! We WANT Microsoft XP running on FonePad's x86! We WANT FREEDOM! !:fingers-crossed:


----------



## ghairisson (Sep 30, 2013)

*some one help me..*

hi please help me, my asus fonepad is update image fail from sd download.. now cannot open all and menu.. this start up logo asus very long.. please help 2 weeks can play my phone..


----------



## FishDip (Sep 30, 2013)

ghairisson said:


> hi please help me, my asus fonepad is update image fail from sd download.. now cannot open all and menu.. this start up logo asus very long.. please help 2 weeks can play my phone..

Click to collapse



Please answer this few question for others to help u.
1)Please state your original "Build number" 
2)Which image you used to update
3)What is the exact error stated when the update image fail

Just try to give as much information as possible when u seek for help.


----------



## devrruti (Oct 1, 2013)

New official Asus update available, can someone please fix it (root it)?


----------



## rcastroc59 (Oct 1, 2013)

devrruti said:


> New official Asus update available, can someone please fix it (root it)?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## mldigital (Oct 1, 2013)

*NEW*

new its build number is
JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.5-20130911


----------



## quim-net (Oct 1, 2013)

ghairisson said:


> hi please help me, my asus fonepad is update image fail from sd download.. now cannot open all and menu.. this start up logo asus very long.. please help 2 weeks can play my phone..

Click to collapse



ASUS web and all



> *Please note that the firmware update cannot do *SKU conversions* or downgrades of your current software version. Using the wrong SKU may cause an update failure. You can only update your software version if you use the same SKU.
> To check the software version of your ASUS Fonepad, please go to:
> [Settings] -> [About tablet] -> Build number
> Example: *You should be able to see the build number WW_epad-9.X.X.X._2012xxxx, where “WW” means SKU*.

Click to collapse




how to do it, first steps, read the manual that offers Asus

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




mldigital said:


> new its build number is
> JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.5-20130911

Click to collapse




and this where you seen it?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## mldigital (Oct 1, 2013)

My ASUS auto update...JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.5-20130911


----------



## stevov (Oct 1, 2013)

my tablet running 3.2.4 rooted wouldn't install the update. factory reset and still wouldn't install. flashed new factory 3.2.4 image and 3.2.5 install went through and have just tried the cydia impactor to find that both bug exploits are now closed. to get root back will have to reflash 3.2.4


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Oct 1, 2013)

stevov said:


> my tablet running 3.2.4 rooted wouldn't install the update. factory reset and still wouldn't install. flashed new factory 3.2.4 image and 3.2.5 install went through and have just tried the cydia impactor to find that both bug exploits are now closed. to get root back will have to reflash 3.2.4

Click to collapse



 I did the wonderful trick to cat the su binary in a custom folder as rfraizer posted here  and now I have 3.2.5 rooted.
Thank you again botto00 and rfraizer!!!


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 1, 2013)

Anybody know the change log for 3.2.5?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like latest update was just to patch the 2 bugs

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 2, 2013)

*Video-ROOT ASUS FONEPAD*

Here's A Video For Just-Bought-A-Fonapad Users I  Made On How To Root Our Asus Fonepad!


----------



## quim-net (Oct 2, 2013)

> Video-ROOT ASUS FONEPAD
> Here's A Video For Just-Bought-A-Fonapad Users I Made On How To Root Our Asus Fonepad!

Click to collapse




hi

with your permission I copy in COMPILATION Asus Fonepad, to have it all together


:good:


regards


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 2, 2013)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> with your permission I copy in COMPILATION Asus Fonepad, to have it all together
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! Why not! Do it mate :thumbup:

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 3, 2013)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> I did the wonderful trick to cat the su binary in a custom folder as rfraizer posted here  and now I have 3.2.5 rooted.
> Thank you again botto00 and rfraizer!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I again used that method, and the whole thing took only a few minutes.  So, I'm also running 3.2.5 with root.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## pudil (Oct 3, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> Thanks.  I again used that method, and the whole thing took only a few minutes.  So, I'm also running 3.2.5 with root.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Guys, as I am not fully familiar with a ADB and Linux, would it be possible to extract back and save somewhere rooted raw with 3.2.5.??
That would really make me happy hippo


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 3, 2013)

pudil said:


> Guys, as I am not fully familiar with a ADB and Linux, would it be possible to extract back and save somewhere rooted raw with 3.2.5.??
> That would really make me happy hippo

Click to collapse



You have to get root access first.  It is a method that, so far, allows one to keep/regain root after updating the firmware.  It does not allow one to acquire root in the first instance.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Oct 3, 2013)

I just bought asus fonepad me371mg and i want to know if my asus is genuine or not ????


----------



## pudil (Oct 3, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> You have to get root access first.  It is a method that, so far, allows one to keep/regain root after updating the firmware.  It does not allow one to acquire root in the first instance.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Bob thanxs for reply. Just to clear - I am not a total newbie - I had my Fonepad rooted by Cydia, but I had wiped many apps, and after OTA, I got to bootloop. I have recovered using bottoms rooted 3.2.4 so I can live with it. 
The only reason why I am curious for having 3.2.5 is that I have just empty fonepad and I will reinstall it completely, so I would appreciate to be on latest version. A root is must for me as tons of Asus bloatware drives me crazy


----------



## russel51 (Oct 3, 2013)

Better performance in .5 for me, but an annoying bug: when i get to side keyboard menus -like smiles in whatsapp or facebook messenger- keyboard itself fails to hide and remains on top.
Same happens with the blue icon to navigate text that -if in last line up to the keyboard- remains hidden.
The bug occur with both android and Asus keyboard.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## devrruti (Oct 4, 2013)

russel51 said:


> Better performance in .5 for me, but an annoying bug: when i get to side keyboard menus -like smiles in whatsapp or facebook messenger- keyboard itself fails to hide and remains on top.
> Same happens with the blue icon to navigate text that -if in last line up to the keyboard- remains hidden.
> The bug occur with both android and Asus keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Maybe try a different keyboard app, e.g. TouchPal keyboard is free and really good, I prefer it over stock keyboard,  it's similar to Swype.


----------



## gunggu (Oct 4, 2013)

Darned it,
the .25 makes Google apps unstable, everything always force closes now


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 4, 2013)

I am same as pudil
Was on Botto's rooted .4 OTA to .5 lost root.
Is Botto making a rooted .5?
Thanks in advance Botto!

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 4, 2013)

stevov said:


> Definite on Super Su Pro. Lost root on update reloaded 3.2.23 installed S Su Pro and activated survival mode and reupdated and root still in place. Worth the cost to keep root and support the developer. Bob you have your reasons for not having an account but I got to say as much as I,m not a fan of Google it does make life so much easier.

Click to collapse



hi stevov
i wish to consult you on the problem i am facing to keep root.
i was on Botto's 3.2.4-2 rooted rom
i have installed SuperSU Pro V1.65 from Playstore
i have installed SuperSU Pro V1.65 into system & enabled survival mode
i have updated to OTA 3.2.5 & immediately facing alot of Gapps fc messages upon rebooting.
i reflash Botto's 3.2.4-2 rooted rom everything is ok
so i basically cant update to 3.2.5 & still keep root.
please advise

thanks bro


----------



## stevov (Oct 4, 2013)

iluvatrix said:


> hi stevov
> i wish to consult you on the problem i am facing to keep root.
> i was on Botto's 3.2.4-2 rooted rom
> i have installed SuperSU Pro V1.65 from Playstore
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.mate it would appear that bottos root was using the same exploit as the cydia impactor and those have now been closed by asus in this update. I was geting all the same messages. See the posts by rfrazier as to how to proceed to regain root.


----------



## russel51 (Oct 4, 2013)

devrruti said:


> Maybe try a different keyboard app, e.g. TouchPal keyboard is free and really good, I prefer it over stock keyboard,  it's similar to Swype.

Click to collapse



The bug occurs with all the keyboards i try to install

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## pudil (Oct 4, 2013)

seems that staying on 3.2.4 at least for a while is not a completely-stupid idea :crying:


----------



## dabotsonline (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone managed to get Apps2ROM working on botto00's 3.2.4-2 rooted ROM?


----------



## joliv (Oct 4, 2013)

mldigital said:


> new its build number is
> JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.5-20130911

Click to collapse



Yeah, just curious, as latest version across several Asus sites still is 3.2.4....

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fonepat (Oct 4, 2013)

*using keyboard during active call?*

hi guys,
this might be a stupid question, since i'm a total newbie on smartphones (i recently switched from a nokia 3210 to a fonepad...), but i've got a really annoying problem: when i want to take notes, add a calendar event etc. during an active call, the keyboard doesn't work. i can start another app and e.g. add a calendar event without interrupting the active call, but when i tap in a textfield, the keyboard won't come up.
this happens in all apps i've tried (calendar, contacts, notes etc.) and with asus and android keyboard.
is this normal and i should use a widget or is it some kind of bug?
recently upgraded to (rooted) v3.2.4, but still the same problem...
thanks for any help!


----------



## vbtueli (Oct 5, 2013)

*can't update v3.2.5*

i can't update to V3.2.5 because i'd try to do Build.prop Tweaks before
anyont could provide the *build.prop* file of *V3.2.4* to me?
thank you


----------



## f4vr (Oct 5, 2013)

joliv said:


> Yeah, just curious, as latest version across several Asus sites still is 3.2.4....
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The latest update always or most of the time arrives first on OTA than the website.


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 5, 2013)

stevov said:


> Hi.mate it would appear that bottos root was using the same exploit as the cydia impactor and those have now been closed by asus in this update. I was geting all the same messages. See the posts by rfrazier as to how to proceed to regain root.

Click to collapse



Nah I am not good at adb so that will not do for me.
Will probably live with unrooted 3.2.5 till somebody finds a way.
I can still disable most of the bloat
Usually need root to run greenify & adaway mostly
Thanks for your clarification as I thought I was doing it wrongly

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## bokitikiti (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi fonepat!
  I had also switch from a not so smartphone. Though I have never used my fonepad the way you wanted to use yours, may I ask if you have already tried using the floating apps from asus while having a phone call? It would be great if we could use those memos to write down something while having a phone call. Thanks! -Boks

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## goce.nakov (Oct 5, 2013)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi fonepat!
> I had also switch from a not so smartphone. Though I have never used my fonepad the way you wanted to use yours, may I ask if you have already tried using the floating apps from asus while having a phone call? It would be great if we could use those memos to write down something while having a phone call. Thanks! -Boks
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Of course you can mate 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

I tried to install 325 this morning on my wife's rooted with cydia 324 fonepad. Installation goes to some point and then breaks and the fonepad is starting with previous software. Should i do hard install on official 324 first and the try to OTA update to 325? 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iLewis (Oct 5, 2013)

*Well on the way to unlocked bootloader.*

Ok guys, so I've mainly been a bystanding developer. However I have some things to contribute toward the ASUS fonepad.

Currently no-one has bothered spending enough time unlocking this device. Kudos to the guys who gave us root however, with which I would not be able to report my successes.

For all intents and purposes, ASUS has totally locked down the phone, and its ability to run "unsigned" kernels. Until now...

There IS a way, and it involves dd'ing the mmcblk0 device directly once rooted, which gives us the ability to write new kernels/apps directly without having to go through fastboot or droidboot.

It has been a giant pain in the arse, however, I have finally dumped the first 128mb of mmcblk0, which contains the 5 (Yes there are 5 kernels... I can confirm) kernels. I have established that the 3rd occurrence of the kernel is the droidboot kernel, and the 4th is the main kernel for android.

I have then extracted the kernel bzImage (It's not called that in the filesystem, but that is what it is), then pulled it apart into its cpio components, exposing droidboots droidboot binary.

I have commenced reversing and modifying the droidboot binary (Probably illegal), and patched the "check_sign_key" function, I am currently working to patch the crc functions and other safeguard functions.

I will then work out how to put it all back together, directly alter the filesystem, and hopefully end up with an unlocked droidboot.

This wont be the be all and and all, but at least we will finally be able to upload custom kernels and bypass the horrible crc checks we currently experience if modding the system image.

I'll keep you all posted! (Hope to have an unlock method for you all within a few days)


----------



## joliv (Oct 5, 2013)

My experience with OTA 3.2.5 on rooted 3.2.4. Not so good. I've replaced Superuser with Supersu in order to try OTA keeper. Replacement went well, still rooted.
Applying OTA 3.2.5 went withou any issues, but.... after reboot, ALL apps had FC's one after the other, no exception.
Downloading now factory 3.2.4 to test 3.2.5 OTA and see if it's worth otherwise I'll get back to 3.2.4 rooted as before.


----------



## xda163fm (Oct 5, 2013)

iLewis said:


> Ok guys, so I've mainly been a bystanding developer. However I have some things to contribute toward the ASUS fonepad.
> 
> I will then work out how to put it all back together, directly alter the filesystem, and hopefully end up with an unlocked droidboot.

Click to collapse



Great.  If we could get CWM working so we can fully back up phone this would allow more experimentation if we know we can always recover device.  Will this allow potential of custom roms as well as kernels?  Being able to modify partition sizes may also be useful to give more space on phone.


----------



## fonepat (Oct 5, 2013)

goce.nakov said:


> Of course you can mate

Click to collapse



so you are able to switch to another app during a phone call and type on the keyboard there? can you confirm this? if yes, any ideas why this doesn't work in my case? (see my post #1084)


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 5, 2013)

joliv said:


> My experience with OTA 3.2.5 on rooted 3.2.4. Not so good. I've replaced Superuser with Supersu in order to try OTA keeper. Replacement went well, still rooted.
> Applying OTA 3.2.5 went withou any issues, but.... after reboot, ALL apps had FC's one after the other, no exception.
> Downloading now factory 3.2.4 to test 3.2.5 OTA and see if it's worth otherwise I'll get back to 3.2.4 rooted as before.

Click to collapse




What's a FC?   (The apps I've used so far calendar/email/browser/e-book reader ... seem to be working just as before.)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## botto00 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Wellcome you and your good news *



iLewis said:


> Ok guys, so I've mainly been a bystanding developer. However I have some things to contribute toward the ASUS fonepad.
> 
> Currently no-one has bothered spending enough time unlocking this device. Kudos to the guys who gave us root however, with which I would not be able to report my successes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck with your research.
Glad to see that there are more people actively interested in this development because I do not have time now.
I send you what I discovered in this direction

Did you see that the first kernel is not signed?

The function of the firmware checksum is in the droidboot binary
The validation of the kernel's signature is done with an external binary, CC6_SIGNED_IMAGE_VERIFY.

It seems that there are several valid signatures, but I think they are all the same except one.

There is a table that tells you which are the kernels, Are accessible via debugfs

Beware of writing an unsigned kernel.
if the tablet expect a signed kernel, and not found, the tablet is placed in recovery mode (soft brick)

I will search and review my notes to send them to you as quickly as I can.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




stevov said:


> Hi.mate it would appear that bottos root was using the same exploit as the cydia impactor and those have now been closed by asus in this update. I was geting all the same messages. See the posts by rfrazier as to how to proceed to regain root.

Click to collapse



Just a clarification
It seems that you have not followed the thread from the beginning,
What I did is to modify the firmware of the tablet. This does not use any exploit
I modify the ROM image, which is then installed.


----------



## ARSAMUX (Oct 5, 2013)

hi
asus fonepad can support 64GB MicroSD?


----------



## bokitikiti (Oct 6, 2013)

fonepat said:


> so you are able to switch to another app during a phone call and type on the keyboard there? can you confirm this? if yes, any ideas why this doesn't work in my case? (see my post #1084)

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it yet, but I have been using the floating calculator and the browser while writing in the supernote lite. (I love to use the supernote! It gives me the option whether to type or write, but still, can anyone suggest what app is more effective that supernote? Taking note is easy but reading with it is so unpractical)

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevov (Oct 6, 2013)

botto00 said:


> Just a clarification
> It seems that you have not followed the thread from the beginning,
> What I did is to modify the firmware of the tablet. This does not use any exploit
> I modify the ROM image, which is then installed.

Click to collapse



Just a clarification, if you had been following this thread from the beginning you would have seen my name posting before you. In my post i said it would appear ,not that you had. As i am not a developer i do not fully understand the various ways and means used to modify programs. My observaion was based on the fact that using your 3.2.3 image and Super SU in survival mode the tablet successfuly updated to 3.2.4 using asus ota update. When i tried the same ota update for 3.2.5 the little robot fell over dead.. Thinking that it might have been caused by a removed or disabled app as had happened with 3.2.3 i did a factory reset which restored 3.2.4 and used the cydia impactor to restore root and then ota 3.2.5 which caused multiple fc's etc. So then factory reset and ota to 3.2.5 without root and then try cydia impactor which came back as both security bugs closed. Hence the assumption that your method was using atleast in part the same security exploit atleast to gain entry.
Apologies for any misunderstanding i have made.


----------



## quanganh2627 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Rooted 3.2.5*



TheyKilledKenny said:


> I did the wonderful trick to cat the su binary in a custom folder as rfraizer posted here  and now I have 3.2.5 rooted.
> Thank you again botto00 and rfraizer!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, that's right:good:. Everybody can unroot/root-again for OTA update with this method. Thanks you very much botto00 and rfraizer, and you too, TheyKilledKenny:laugh:


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Oct 6, 2013)

*bad gaming*

i think the asus fonepad has very bad gaming performance is there any way to improve it


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## joliv (Oct 6, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> What's a FC?   (The apps I've used so far calendar/email/browser/e-book reader ... seem to be working just as before.)
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



FC=Forced Close 

Sent from my LG-E975 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## droid1983 (Oct 7, 2013)

*LBE security master not working*

Hi everyone

please tell me if anyone has LBE security master correctly working in asus fonepad. the soft tells me to check root but I am sure that my device is rooted. It seems like intel devices are not supported :/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aeppy (Oct 7, 2013)

*how tovroot asus fonepad*

Hi..anyone know about how to transfer the firmware to sd card root path...my sd card not have a root folder..anyone know about it??
sorry bad english..


----------



## post36 (Oct 7, 2013)

aeppy said:


> Hi..anyone know about how to transfer the firmware to sd card root path...my sd card not have a root folder..anyone know about it??
> sorry bad english..

Click to collapse



Just connect the fonepad to pc when it's on, enable usb diskdrive on the phone. and copy from pc to the phone (here it's the E:\ drive, and dont put it in a directory) Does not work with sd cards with 32GB or more

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Help!!. Today i ruined my fonepad rom by updating it (it boots but cant acces any gapps and lots of FC). My volume down button is broken, so can't enable the recovery flash mode menu interface, and my device isn't really in a state where i can still claim Asus support

So is there any way to flash the *.raw with fastboot, or enable the recovery menu interface without using "volume down" ???


edit: Soft bricked it now :S, some people in this thread extract img files from the raw file, what software do i need for that?


----------



## devrruti (Oct 7, 2013)

droid1983 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> please tell me if anyone has LBE security master correctly working in asus fonepad. the soft tells me to check root but I am sure that my device is rooted. It seems like intel devices are not supported :/
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem to work, something similar could be lucky patcher and afwall+


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 8, 2013)

Out of curiosity, are the apps that people having difficulties with used on system where a restore has been performed using Titanium Backup?  In another thread, TB Restore Fixer people have mention a problem after restoring files.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## aeppy (Oct 8, 2013)

post36 said:


> Just connect the fonepad to pc when it's on, enable usb diskdrive on the phone. and copy from pc to the phone (here it's the E:\ drive, and dont put it in a directory) Does not work with sd cards with 32GB or more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how to enable usb diskdrive on fonepad and where i put ME371MG......RAW file?


----------



## aeppy (Oct 8, 2013)

post36 said:


> Just connect the fonepad to pc when it's on, enable usb diskdrive on the phone. and copy from pc to the phone (here it's the E:\ drive, and dont put it in a directory) Does not work with sd cards with 32GB or more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks its worked on my fonepad...but my battery is  go down fast ..any solution to save battery? 
Sorry my english so bad haha..


----------



## droid1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

devrruti said:


> It doesn't seem to work, something similar could be lucky patcher and afwall+

Click to collapse



I am currently using Dr.web + Android firewall, but the most important thing I am looking for is a permission manager. I already tried a soft called "permision denied" but didn't work for me :/ . Please tell me what kind of protection can lucky patcher provide ?


----------



## devrruti (Oct 8, 2013)

droid1983 said:


> I am currently using Dr.web + Android firewall, but the most important thing I am looking for is a permission manager. I already tried a soft called "permision denied" but didn't work for me :/ . Please tell me what kind of protection can lucky patcher provide ?

Click to collapse



All


----------



## TyTiLeS_XenOvIa (Oct 8, 2013)

*nk root asus fenopad*

how to root asus fenopad...!
some one can help me..!


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 9, 2013)

TyTiLeS_XenOvIa said:


> how to root asus fenopad...!
> some one can help me..!

Click to collapse



check it out!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdJBg_ce6m4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
hope it helps!
Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## MobiMikes (Oct 9, 2013)

AFAIK there are no permission managers that work on fonepad; although I'd be delighted to be proven wrong! 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## max7un3d (Oct 9, 2013)

If I root my asus from the above link how can I return to the stock rom?It`s vey easy to root but how can i recover if i dont like it?And could someone share a video how the asus is performing rooted?
I rooted the tablet but after this i click the update button,is this going to be a problem?And what can i do with my root...sry but i`m very new to this thingsPls don`t be angry about my stupid questions 
p.s. now i`m running 3.2.5. rooted and i have this super user app is this fine or ?


----------



## thexile (Oct 9, 2013)

I am on rooted 3.2.4. How do I upgrade to 3.2.5 and get root back? My knowledge of linux commands is extremely limited.


----------



## max7un3d (Oct 9, 2013)

I updated today to 3.2.5 root to 3.2.4 after this i unroot and i return the factory seting and now i`m on 3.2.4 when i want to update to 3.2.5. the android doll is going down and i can not complete the update !?  what to do pls help

its


----------



## CenturionFive (Oct 10, 2013)

*Why no dedicated forum for the FonePad?*

With this tread reaching 1100+ messages why won't XDA show us some love and give us an area of our own?

Cen5


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 10, 2013)

max7un3d said:


> If I root my asus from the above link how can I return to the stock rom?It`s vey easy to root but how can i recover if i dont like it?And could someone share a video how the asus is performing rooted?
> I rooted the tablet but after this i click the update button,is this going to be a problem?And what can i do with my root...sry but i`m very new to this thingsPls don`t be angry about my stupid questions
> p.s. now i`m running 3.2.5. rooted and i have this super user app is this fine or ?

Click to collapse



1.You won't be able to upgrade to 3.2.5 after rooting 3.2.4!
Clicking the update button won't cause any problem.Clicking it will restart the fonepad but it wont upgrade to 3.2.5!
you can do a lots of things after rooting!Check outthis video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVn17iyinbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player




thexile said:


> I am on rooted 3.2.4. How do I upgrade to 3.2.5 and get root back? My knowledge of linux commands is extremely limited.

Click to collapse



2.You need to wait until 3.2.5 gets rooted! And it'll be only then that you will be able to update to 3.2.5!


Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 10, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> 1.You won't be able to upgrade to 3.2.5 after rooting 3.2.4!
> Clicking the update button won't cause any problem.Clicking it will restart the fonepad but it wont upgrade to 3.2.5!
> you can do a lots of things after rooting!Check outthis video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVn17iyinbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't quite accurate.  I have root access on my phone, and am using version 3.2.5 of the firmware.   One cannot root an unrooted phone which is using the 3.2.5 firmware, but one can retain root of an already rooted phone. 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 10, 2013)

But how to updte to 3.2.5 after rooting 3.2.4?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 11, 2013)

salil.bajaj said:


> But how to updte to 3.2.5 after rooting 3.2.4?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



You put aside/hide a copy of a working su (suid) with the immutable attribute set.   Then you do an OTA update.  Then you get root with the su you put aside and put it back where it was.  Here's my earlier post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43858859&postcount=621

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Fonepad.me (Oct 11, 2013)

*Read the pages*



TyTiLeS_XenOvIa said:


> how to root asus fenopad...!
> some one can help me..!

Click to collapse



WHY IS IT THAT VISITORS OF THIS SITE DO NOT TAKE THE TIME TO READ WHAT IS ALREADY PRESENTED HERE?

The recipe for Rooting Fonepad can be found in these pages.
I found it, so can you.
But i created a separate web site for what i found here: WWW . FONEPAD . ME.
It is work in progress - but intended to help bring our ideas together.

www.fonepad.me does not provide a place for discussion; that stays here.

PLEASE LOOK INTO WWW.FONEPAD.ME, AND ADD SUGGESTIONS FOR IMPROVEMENT.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




CenturionFive said:


> With this tread reaching 1100+ messages why won't XDA show us some love and give us an area of our own?
> 
> Cen5

Click to collapse



i thought it would be easier to use the DIY approach:

www.fonepad.me

Do It Yourself: discuss here; and give positivefeedbak on how to improve the www.fonepad.me site


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 11, 2013)

Fonepad.me said:


> WHY IS IT THAT VISITORS OF THIS SITE DO NOT TAKE THE TIME TO READ WHAT IS ALREADY PRESENTED HERE?
> 
> The recipe for Rooting Fonepad can be found in these pages.
> I found it, so can you.
> ...

Click to collapse




I do appreciate the time and effort you put into making the website but with all due respect,i don't think it will be of much use coz the day a rom is build for the fonepad,we'll probably have our own device section!
Until then,it's mainly about rooting the device which(in my opinion) people will google  and will (most of the time)come to this thread!

p.s:It's just my opinion based on what i experienced!


Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## shine911 (Oct 12, 2013)

Share your screenshot to see who made beautiful screen in time wait 4.3 and unlock BL LOL
this is my fonepad


----------



## salil.bajaj (Oct 12, 2013)

shine911 said:


> Share your screenshot to see who made beautiful screen in time wait 4.3 and unlock BL LOL
> this is my fonepad

Click to collapse



How did you do that?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Oct 12, 2013)

I wonder when the android 4.3 update release ???


----------



## FishDip (Oct 12, 2013)

While the new fonepad7 ME372CG having only 4.2JB , Im guessing 4.3 wont be so soon.


----------



## thexile (Oct 12, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> You put aside/hide a copy of a working su (suid) with the immutable attribute set.   Then you do an OTA update.  Then you get root with the su you put aside and put it back where it was.  Here's my earlier post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43858859&postcount=621
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate, how do I accomplished the steps you listed in Windows? Thanks!


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 12, 2013)

thexile said:


> Hey mate, how do I accomplished the steps you listed in Windows? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that I don't know since I've never had a  computer where MS Windows was the OS.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## C_U_Now (Oct 13, 2013)

*Could you please make a version for CN user, thks*



botto00 said:


> Not tested :angel:
> 
> ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (658.2 MB)
> MD5 fb9d314e73d59f7dd4e4d87346081316
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## iluvatrix (Oct 13, 2013)

Is botto going to make a WW 3.2.5-2 rooted ROM?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoon2002 (Oct 13, 2013)

trying to use the new beta version LBE who claim no need root (they use the masterkey exploit to gain the root permission)
unfortunately, FAILED again on Fonepad... :crying:


----------



## devrruti (Oct 13, 2013)

hoon2002 said:


> trying to use the new beta version LBE who claim no need root (they use the masterkey exploit to gain the root permission)
> unfortunately, FAILED again on Fonepad... :crying:

Click to collapse



So far the best I could find:

- Lucky patcher to disable unwanted permissions 
- Afwall+ to easily enable/disable internet access to each app

On f-droid seek for
- Adaway for ads
- Autostarts to disable apps from starting without your permission


----------



## shokmah (Oct 13, 2013)

*3.2.5 rooted how-to*

Guys for those stucked in bott0's version this is how I switched to rooted 3.2.5


1- *backup*  user apps  (may use titanium backup for that ) and flashplayer.apk  from /system/app directory , backup internal storage

2- *factory reset* ( maybe optional but it's cleaner way to do it) 

*3- flash asus original 3.2.4 *( download at http://support.asus.com/  )

4- get root through cydia Impactor,* just drop su to xbin* ( http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/ )

5- squirrel away su following rfrazier method ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43858859&postcount=621&nocache=1&z=6549465749412775 ) *do not forget to thanks him *

6- run OTA update

7- restore SU ( follow *second part* of rfrazier's tutorial) 

8- reinstall flashplayer from saved apk, restore your files, apps , etc...

9- your now, on rooted 3.2.5 :good:




> useful tool : minimal adb and fastboot installer , if don't want/need to install whole android SDK http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42407269

Click to collapse


----------



## brianstock (Oct 14, 2013)

I have superSU and survival mode enabled. Just wondered if anyone had safely installed the system update and kept root with a similar set up.
Software says it tries to keep root but would like to make sure before I install.

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## AlvaroGP (Oct 14, 2013)

Guys it's clear by now that the Fonepad will never have a proper operating system. With a little patience we will soon have 8 inch Windows tablets such as the Dell Venue Pro and the Toshiba Encore.


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 14, 2013)

AlvaroGP said:


> Guys it's clear by now that the Fonepad will never have a proper operating system. With a little patience we will soon have 8 inch Windows tablets such as the Dell Venue Pro and the Toshiba Encore.

Click to collapse



Actually, the Fonepad does have a proper operating system.  I use Android a lot of the time, for surfing, phonecalls, email and the like.  Android is fine for that.  However, I use linux on it, turning it into a netbook,  for other things, such as writing.

I suspect that those Windows tablets won't let you run linux on them.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## MobiMikes (Oct 14, 2013)

What the hell are you on about? It's an android tablet - what did you expect? If you really wanted a Windows tablet maybe you should have bought a Windows tablet! You could install Linux on it but I suspect that's a bit too proper an OS for you. Forgive me if I sound irked but your post just comes across as spam for Windows tablets to me.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love an unlocked bootloader on the fonepad, but WinBlows is something I can certainly live without on my tablet.

Sent from my Fonepad using the totally crap Tapatalk! So bad it's now Free


----------



## AlvaroGP (Oct 15, 2013)

What did I expect? One could think that producing an x86 device and artificially locking it down so that it only runs Android must be the dumbest thing on Earth. Apparently Asus thinks this is cool and they get away with it, but not for me any more.

I'm just happy that there are other manufacturers who will give us the chance to use a general purpose OS. Because you know, I could make some use of the vast amount of quality software that is available for Windows that will never be ported to Android.


----------



## bokitikiti (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey! 
I was just wondering if linux is another os? 
I would also like to ask if our fonepad have that possibility to run another OS like Unbuntu or Chrome?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## fieznur (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys, after recent development, I decided to update my previous link.

Thanks to these awesome guys (Botto00, quim-net, rfrazier, shokmah and I might add others if needed). :good:

Link: http://fieznur.blogspot.com/2013/06/asus-fonepad-root-tutorial.html

*Just wanna help fellow Fonepad's owner. Actually I'm updating the post for my own usage....


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 15, 2013)

AlvaroGP said:


> What did I expect? One could think that producing an x86 device and artificially locking it down so that it only runs Android must be the dumbest thing on Earth. Apparently Asus thinks this is cool and they get away with it, but not for me any more.
> 
> I'm just happy that there are other manufacturers who will give us the chance to use a general purpose OS. Because you know, I could make some use of the vast amount of quality software that is available for Windows that will never be ported to Android.

Click to collapse



I think that you are mistaken, in general and in detail.

1st.  Although the Fonepad bootloader is locked, one can run linux, if on has root.  Linux is a general purpose OS.  

2nd.  Very few Windows phones also have unlocked bootloaders.  Do any x86 MS Windows Phone 8 phones have unlocked bootloaders?   

3rd.   Windows 8 programs don't run on Windows Phone 8.  (Nor the other way round.)   Windows Phone 8 won't even run Windows Phone 7 programs.  (Nor the other way round.)    So, you certainly aren't going to be able to run programs from your desktop on your phone (yet).

4th.   I don't know what you would characterize as a general pupose OS, but there are certainly more netbook/laptops running Android than there are netbook/laptops running Window Phone 8.    The current version of Windows Phone 8 doesn't even support a device with the resolution of the Fonepad.  The Fonepad's resolution is 1280 x 800, while (current) Windows Phone 8 only supports devices up to 1280x768. 

My own view is that Android phones should have unlocked bootloaders.  Android isn't, I would agree, a very good general purpose OS.   I probably won't upgrade to the version of Android with /system set nosuid.  I don't think that MS Windows is the solution, more of the problem.  (MS wants locked bootloaders on desktops.  In general, they just want lock-in.)  I would be keen on a general purpose, Open Source, system, such as linux, running on phones.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## AlvaroGP (Oct 15, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> 1st.  Although the Fonepad bootloader is locked, one can run linux, if on has root.  Linux is a general purpose OS.

Click to collapse



Sure you can run anything you want with some dirty tricks but you won't, because it's slow and impractical.



> 2nd.  Very few Windows phones also have unlocked bootloaders.  Do any x86 MS Windows Phone 8 phones have unlocked bootloaders?

Click to collapse



Who cares? I'm not interested in Windows Phone 8.



> 3rd.   Windows 8 programs don't run on Windows Phone 8.  (Nor the other way round.)   Windows Phone 8 won't even run Windows Phone 7 programs.  (Nor the other way round.)    So, you certainly aren't going to be able to run programs from your desktop on your phone (yet).

Click to collapse



Who cares? I don't want to run Windows Phone 8 apps. I will certainly run desktop apps on these 8 inch tablets that I was talking about, which run full Windows 8.1.



> 4th.   I don't know what you would characterize as a general pupose OS, but there are certainly more netbook/laptops running Android than there are netbook/laptops running Window Phone 8.    The current version of Windows Phone 8 doesn't even support a device with the resolution of the Fonepad.  The Fonepad's resolution is 1280 x 800, while (current) Windows Phone 8 only supports devices up to 1280x768.

Click to collapse



My idea of a general purpose OS is something that will accept all your computer peripherals and let you work without limitations (doing software development, graphic design, etc). Obviously Android and Windows Phone 8 are not up to the task.



> I would be keen on a general purpose, Open Source, system, such as linux, running on phones.

Click to collapse



I would kill phones. They are too small to be useful


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 15, 2013)

AlvaroGP said:


> Sure you can run anything you want with some dirty tricks but you won't, because it's slow and impractical.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, my apologies.  I think that, in part, I misunderstood you.   No, the Fonepad isn't a replacement for a desktop computer, or high end laptop.  Yes it is useful.  I used to carry around a phone, an e-reader, and, sometimes, a netbook, the original eee pc 701.   The Fonepad does a decent job in replacing all of them, and it is the only device I always carry around.  (When travelling, I also take a fold-up bluetooth keyboard. )

It is okay as a phone, okay as an e-reader (not as good as e-ink, but with the right settings, okay).  It also is better than the eee pc, which died recently.  It has the same sized screen as the eee pc, but at a higher resolution.  The CPU is better on the Fonepad.  It has more storage than the eee pc did.  I ran Debian/linux on the eee pc.  I run Debian/linux on the Fonepad when I use it as a netbook.   The fold-up bluetooth keyboard is better than the eee pc's.    

I agree that it certainly doesn't replace my desktops, but it isn't meant to.   I do quite a bit of film photography and like big screens, fast CPUs and lots of memory for dealing with scans of negatives and transparencies.  No tablet that I know of is going to cut it for this.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## npdkhoa (Oct 15, 2013)

shokmah said:


> Guys for those stucked in bott0's version this is how I switched to rooted 3.2.5
> 
> 
> 1- *backup*  user apps  (may use titanium backup for that ) and flashplayer.apk  from /system/app directory , backup internal storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you guide me how to do step 5 in window 7 64bit? I tried but I felt for sure!
Sory for my bad English!


----------



## devrruti (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you run debian on Fonepad?
Could you advise any app to install it?
Does it run fast?
How much space does it take approximately?
Why would you need a linux distro, for which apps or uses?


----------



## shokmah (Oct 15, 2013)

npdkhoa said:


> Can you guide me how to do step 5 in window 7 64bit? I tried but I felt for sure!
> Sory for my bad English!

Click to collapse



I run on 32bit version of Windows. I guess you need to have adb installed check out the link at the bottom of my previous post and install minimal adb for Windows.
However you can also do it from a terminal emulator application ( look on playstore ) but it's more convenient from a real keyboard.

I'm not an english native myself so don't worry about your english for me isn't bad at all  

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk now Free


EDIT  : 
In an other way you can use an app like GScript lite (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.rogro.GScriptLite)
Cuting rfrazier tuts in 2 script : one for squirreling the other one for bringing back su in place.


----------



## mhi00002000 (Oct 15, 2013)

can i use Cydia Impactor for rooting another device with same HW cpu Intel Atom Z2460, 1.6GHz, X86; GPU: PowerVR SGX540 - and running ics 4.0.4 ????

plz answer cuz i wanna try to root my device spec in the link below :

http://www.pandawill.com/ramos-w32-...60-android-40-1gb-ram-16gb-silver-p70596.html


----------



## AlvaroGP (Oct 15, 2013)

rfrazier said:


> I do quite a bit of film photography and like big screens, fast CPUs and lots of memory for dealing with scans of negatives and transparencies.  No tablet that I know of is going to cut it for this.

Click to collapse



These new tablets probably will. The Bay Trail processors perform like a Core i3, they come with 2GB of RAM and can be connected to a external display, keyboard and mouse. The only thing that worries me is that they charge via the USB port, so you can't connect stuff and charge at the same time... but maybe they can be charged wirelessly.


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 15, 2013)

devrruti said:


> How do you run debian on Fonepad?
> Could you advise any app to install it?
> Does it run fast?
> How much space does it take approximately?
> Why would you need a linux distro, for which apps or uses?

Click to collapse



The easiest way would be to install something like Lil' Debi.  Here are three sources.

https://guardianproject.info/code/lildebi/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.guardianproject.lildebi&hl=en_GB
https://f-droid.org/forums/topic/lil-debi-run-debian-on-android-complete-metadata-included/

If you don't do computational or graphically intense tasks, it is reasonably fast.

You get to choose how much space it takes.  I use all of an 8GB microSD, I think about 300MB is the minimum.

I use it mostly for writing and printing, using programs such as vim, LaTeX,  and BiBTeX.   But, also for remote maintenance, web development, and the like.  It is handy that I can use the same programs, shell scripts, configuration files, etc., on the desktop and on the phone.   

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## brianstock (Oct 15, 2013)

@rfrazier

Great code, thanks.

One small problem, when I try to enter the following after getting su back
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
it replies with read only file system

Am I doing something wrong???


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 15, 2013)

brianstock said:


> @rfrazier
> 
> Great code, thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you remounted /system read only?  If so, you need to remount it read write.


```
su
mount -o remount,rw /system /system
/system/bin/busybox chattr -i /system/usr/abcd/efgh 
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
cd /system/usr
rmdir abcd
mount -o remount,ro /system /system
```

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## brianstock (Oct 16, 2013)

brianstock said:


> I have superSU and survival mode enabled. Just wondered if anyone had safely installed the system update and kept root with a similar set up.
> Software says it tries to keep root but would like to make sure before I install.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse







It doesn't work but thanks to members of this forum (sorry topic) I am now rooted to 3.2.5. Cheers guys!



Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## dtozik (Oct 16, 2013)

thanx!


----------



## zours (Oct 16, 2013)

*One little step further*

Hi,
I reverse-engineered the checksum algorithm of the firmwares. We can now build firmwares in a single pass.
The attached program replaces the one I provided last time (post #379).

Enjoy !


----------



## vel_tins (Oct 17, 2013)

zours said:


> Hi,
> I reverse-engineered the checksum algorithm of the firmwares. We can now build firmwares in a single pass.
> The attached program replaces the one I provided last time (post #379).
> Enjoy !

Click to collapse



Good work :good:
will test it, as soon as the 3.2.5 image arrives on the Asus site.


----------



## zours (Oct 18, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> Good work :good:
> will test it, as soon as the 3.2.5 image arrives on the Asus site.

Click to collapse



Thank you !
Yes, the idea was to finish this work before the 3.2.5 release. It has been successfuly tested with 6 different firmwares from Asus (WW, CN and TW) and around 100 fake firmwares I created for the occasion 
Please tell me if you have any problem with this program.
I'm working on the kernel now, but probably won't post any source code in the next few days...


----------



## jackfrost7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not really sure where to put this... but I guess here is best.

Does anyone know how to root the new HD Fonepad K00E? I didn't read all 116 pages of this thread, but from what I did read the root method seems to be based off firmwares for the old version of the Fonepad...

Thanks

Edit: Apparently its this device, even though mine says K00E on the back as the model: http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/


----------



## diovan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope there's some batch file to do this kind of method


----------



## zours (Oct 23, 2013)

*GUI*

For convenience, I have gathered all my programs in a single Zenity script to have a nice user interface !
It should run out of the box if gcc, make and zenity are installed in a linux box.

It should allow you to inject the rootkit in any firmware very easily.
All you have to do is double-click on FonepadRootFirmware.sh and follow the instructions.

Please try it out and give some feedback on the forum


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## diovan (Oct 24, 2013)

zours said:


> For convenience, I have gathered all my programs in a single Zenity script to have a nice user interface !
> It should run out of the box if gcc, make and zenity are installed in a linux box.
> 
> It should allow you to inject the rootkit in any firmware very easily.
> ...

Click to collapse



it worked on 3.2.4 on my fedora 19 x64 vm,  anyone has stock rom 3.2.5?


----------



## paulcj (Oct 24, 2013)

hi guys.
has any1 figure out how to get the apps move to removable sd?


----------



## devrruti (Oct 24, 2013)

paulcj said:


> hi guys.
> has any1 figure out how to get the apps move to removable sd?

Click to collapse



Link2sd is very good


----------



## earnny (Oct 25, 2013)

Why I can not do. I tried all the way up.


----------



## diovan (Oct 25, 2013)

earnny said:


> Why I can not do. I tried all the way up.

Click to collapse



Can't what? Whats steps that you made? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## earnny (Oct 25, 2013)

1- backup user apps (may use titanium backup for that ) and flashplayer.apk from /system/app directory , backup internal storage  <<:good:

2- factory reset ( maybe optional but it's cleaner way to do it) <<:good:

3- flash asus original 3.2.4 ( download at http://support.asus.com/ )<<:good:

 4- get root through cydia Impactor, just drop su to xbin ( http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/ )<<< I do not mind making process..[/COLOR][/B]

 5- squirrel away su following rfrazier method ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...49465749412775 ) do not forget to thanks him <<<<I do not mind making process.


 6- run OTA update<<< I do not mind making process.

 7- restore SU ( follow second part of rfrazier's tutorial) <<< I do not mind making process.

 8- reinstall flashplayer from saved apk, restore your files, apps , etc...

 9- your now, on rooted 3.2.5 


I want detailed the steps.  please help me


----------



## shokmah (Oct 25, 2013)

earnny said:


> 1- backup user apps (may use titanium backup for that ) and flashplayer.apk from /system/app directory , backup internal storage  <<:good:
> 
> 2- factory reset ( maybe optional but it's cleaner way to do it) <<:good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



part4, just install cydiaimpactor from website, activate usb debugging in your device, maybe need of install usb driver on your computer from asus website. When you run cydiaimpactor on your computer its a one-click root there is a buton [drop su to xbin] that make the deal.


Part5 you at least, need to understand what's a shell ( a command emulator ), I mean in computer domain. Sorry no time for photo or tuts right now ( maybe I've a noob accessible path but I'm already late about my today's to do )

Part6, normaly it's automaticaly proposed by the device except if you disabled OTA update on device parameter, however you can force an update search through the same menu.

Part7, its just almost the same as part 5. 

Maybe tonight i'll try to explain more if I find a moment to do it.


Anyway, Give it a try by yourself, life is much easier when you understand what's under any process 

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## docsky (Oct 25, 2013)

great thread...:good:


----------



## Einreb (Oct 26, 2013)

*Way to go...rooted on WW 3.2.5*

This is really so awesome now rooted on 3.2.5 after following rfrazer method of squirrel away a good su.Flash stock 3.2.4 root with cydia impactor,update the SU on playstore and install OTA RootKeeper, no need to do "survival mode" on SU Pro,just do the code this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43858859&postcount=621
You should follow only the adb commands,a matter of cut and paste read carefully though and you will regain root on 3.2.5. Thanks guys


----------



## gmosc (Oct 26, 2013)

*4 second delay....*

With reservation i will bring this up. I read a previous post where a user mentioned that there is almost a 4 second delay when he launched programs etc.
If I remember correctly he started getting accused of being stupid and accused of user error. I felt really bad because that was what was happening with me. I have been following this thread for a while with a HUGE smile watching you guys getting root,.. until I saw that exchange. 
So I'll take a chance and mention that I have that approximate 4 second delay to start programs or switching  to recently used apps.
My question is, has anyone who has had this delay had success in getting the Fonepad to be quicker without rooting? OR, has anyone had success going from this kind of delay to something quicker after rooting?
I would prefer to not have to root but if anyone has had success then it would encourage me to do all I have to do to do my first root on Android.

Thanks a BUNCH for all of your efforts. I've been trying to build up the courage to do something about my Fonepad. I really like the idea of having a tablet that can do phone calls once in a while as opposed to the opposite.


----------



## vel_tins (Oct 27, 2013)

gmosc said:


> With reservation i will bring this up. I read a previous post where a user mentioned that there is almost a 4 second delay when he launched programs etc.......

Click to collapse



I guess, you 're talking about the crappy, 4 sec. delay when answering calls?
I can't believe, that Asus can't/won't fix this...
It's really, really annoying.
There are no delays, when opening apps.


----------



## gmosc (Oct 27, 2013)

*maybe a delay in calls...*

I use the phone so little as a phone (one or 2 calls a week) that I might have noticed a slow answering time but that doesn't bug me.
My 4 sec delay comes when I switch apps. I try to swipe apps away that I am not using and that helps to speed things up a little, but it almost has a 4 sec delay before anything happens when switching apps at best. Of course I'll probably try to reset and start all over which could/should help.
(I've heard that after the normal OTA updates some people needed a reset to get back to normal, but for me, I seem to almost always have had this 4 sec delay from about the 2nd month of use if not earlier)



vel_tins said:


> I guess, you 're talking about the crappy, 4 sec. delay when answering calls?
> 
> There are no delays, when opening apps.

Click to collapse


----------



## skalagix (Oct 27, 2013)

gmosc said:


> With reservation i will bring this up. I read a previous post where a user mentioned that there is almost a 4 second delay when he launched programs etc.
> If I remember correctly he started getting accused of being stupid and accused of user error. I felt really bad because that was what was happening with me. I have been following this thread for a while with a HUGE smile watching you guys getting root,.. until I saw that exchange.
> So I'll take a chance and mention that I have that approximate 4 second delay to start programs or switching  to recently used apps.
> My question is, has anyone who has had this delay had success in getting the Fonepad to be quicker without rooting? OR, has anyone had success going from this kind of delay to something quicker after rooting?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do typical android system performance tweaks. I reccomend SD-Booster to set the internal memory speed. I have mine set at 1280, both internal and external memory and everything is much snappier and faster. You can try different values but I would use a benchmarking program to find the best value to enter.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## prmbasheer (Oct 28, 2013)

*Detailed Steps For 3.2.5 root...*

Can anyone take the pain to update the 3.2.5 root step in a detailed manner?

If I had to use the commands (adb) what app i need to install in phone?

Or is it something that needs to done using a computer?

If so what programs do i need to install in my Win8.1 OS running pc?

Plzz Help. I hate unrooted devices. I have not installed any apps cuz I want to root 3.2.5 before I proceed installing my fav apps.


----------



## ANDROiD_eKa (Oct 28, 2013)

gmosc said:


> I use the phone so little as a phone (one or 2 calls a week) that I might have noticed a slow answering time but that doesn't bug me.
> My 4 sec delay comes when I switch apps. I try to swipe apps away that I am not using and that helps to speed things up a little, but it almost has a 4 sec delay before anything happens when switching apps at best. Of course I'll probably try to reset and start all over which could/should help.
> (I've heard that after the normal OTA updates some people needed a reset to get back to normal, but for me, I seem to almost always have had this 4 sec delay from about the 2nd month of use if not earlier)

Click to collapse



Something is eating your RAM check with task manager.


----------



## quanganh2627 (Oct 29, 2013)

dearbasheer said:


> Can anyone take the pain to update the 3.2.5 root step in a detailed manner?
> 
> If I had to use the commands (adb) what app i need to install in phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.

Yes, ADB is enough. however, you'd have a Original USB Cable.
On my lap (win 8.1 x64), i try both CMD & powershell, too. And everything is ok.


----------



## bokitikiti (Oct 29, 2013)

gmosc said:


> My question is, has anyone who has had this delay had success in getting the Fonepad to be quicker without rooting? OR, has anyone had success going from this kind of delay to something quicker after rooting?
> I would prefer to not have to root but if anyone has had success then it would encourage me to do all I have to do to do my first root on Android.
> 
> Thanks a BUNCH for all of your efforts. I've been trying to build up the courage to do something about my Fonepad. I really like the idea of having a tablet that can do phone calls once in a while as opposed to the opposite.

Click to collapse



Hi! 
Ive been trying to find out what Force GPU rendering effects could be with Fonepad. Under Settings > Developer Options > Force GPU rendering. I am not really sure if it does speed the performance. And I am not sure if there is a difference in the battery life. What I'm sure is some games do lag with this on. I just turn it off when it does lag to see the deference. Maybe you could enable and see the difference?

Is there somebody here who can confirm what "force GPU rendering" effect on fonepad? There were many opinions about it. It did boost Dynamic Keyboard's animation for me, though.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## f4vr (Oct 30, 2013)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi!
> Ive been trying to find out what Force GPU rendering effects could be with Fonepad. Under Settings > Developer Options > Force GPU rendering. I am not really sure if it does speed the performance. And I am not sure if there is a difference in the battery life. What I'm sure is some games do lag with this on. I just turn it off when it does lag to see the deference. Maybe you could enable and see the difference?
> 
> Is there somebody here who can confirm what "force GPU rendering" effect on fonepad? There were many opinions about it. It did boost Dynamic Keyboard's animation for me, though.
> ...

Click to collapse



It increases the dawing speed of 2D graphics but it also affects the battery life.  It is normal that it will drain more battery when in use, the only thing that I hate when it is enabled is it also drain more battery even when not in use.


----------



## Jack Baht (Oct 30, 2013)

I just ordered my first Android tablet  an Asus Fonepad ( *ME372CG 1.6 GHz *) and was wondering if this was the right place to ask questions ( Rooting ) about my new tablet . :good:


----------



## diovan (Nov 1, 2013)

any news for Asus Fonepad ME371MG specific forum thread?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## gmosc (Nov 1, 2013)

*Kit Kat*

Am I too optimistic to imagine that Asus could jump over 4.2 and 4.3 and go straight to 4.4 Kit Kat? With the debundling of google apps it would seem like LESS work for them to get it ready for Kit Kat. And the suggestion that it should help lower powered devices that almost seems like a description of our device. AND Asus has experience with Kit Kat on it's Nexus 7..... 

I actually bought this device with a faint hope that since Asus has 2 feet in the game (Nexus 7 and newer Nexus 7) they would be a little more willing to update a device like this. 

This hope I have is one more barrier to rooting my phone. Am I being naive to wait so long to root it? Go ahead and be harsh. I appreciate your opinions even if it suggests I might be naive!


----------



## diovan (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone knows software for rebooting asus fonepad with single/two tap that worked on intel? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## gmosc (Nov 1, 2013)

*Kit Kat continued*

It just struck me that Asus HAS created kit kat for the newer Fonepad 7. That tells me that they have done most of the work already. It's not a total rewrite.
And some clever guy or girl here can probably port over the firmware from the newer Fonepad at some point I imagine.
I've actually decided that I will wait on rooting and bet on an android 4.4 upgrade for the original Fonepad. BUT I will continue to see what you guys are working on here. It's very inspiring.


----------



## svetoslav80 (Nov 2, 2013)

shokmah said:


> part4, just install cydiaimpactor from website, activate usb debugging in your device, maybe need of install usb driver on your computer from asus website. When you run cydiaimpactor on your computer its a one-click root there is a buton [drop su to xbin] that make the deal.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me. I get "signature bugs unavailable" when I click the button. I have Asus Fonepad 7 ME372CG with Firmware 3.2.4. Any ideas?


----------



## shokmah (Nov 2, 2013)

svetoslav80 said:


> Doesn't work for me. I get "signature bugs unavailable" when I click the button. I have Asus Fonepad 7 ME372CG with Firmware 3.2.4. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Sorry haven't normaly the masterkey should work for any version before the 3.2.5...if you're on windows just one device plugged, run cydiaimpactor as administrator or also try to root from a lower version of firmware then do OTA with preserved Root. Mine is a ME371.

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## diovan (Nov 2, 2013)

svetoslav80 said:


> Doesn't work for me. I get "signature bugs unavailable" when I click the button. I have Asus Fonepad 7 ME372CG with Firmware 3.2.4. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Have you enable ⣔usb debugging? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## surpryse (Nov 2, 2013)

earnny said:


> 1- backup user apps (may use titanium backup for that ) and flashplayer.apk from /system/app directory , backup internal storage  <<:good:
> 
> 2- factory reset ( maybe optional but it's cleaner way to do it) <<:good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link on part 5 is broken.
I don't find rfrazier method on google.

Errata:
I find this... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43858859&postcount=621&nocache=1&z=6549465749412775


----------



## svetoslav80 (Nov 2, 2013)

diovan said:


> Have you enable ⣔usb debugging?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, without usb debugging enabled the impactor throws "no such device" error (if I remember correctly). So I enabled usb debugging and  started Cydia impactor as administrator, and when I clicked the button it started working, but threw "signature bugs unavailable" error after some time. Thanks for the ideas though.


----------



## metapower (Nov 2, 2013)

Jack Baht said:


> I just ordered my first Android tablet  an Asus Fonepad ( *ME372CG 1.6 GHz *) and was wondering if this was the right place to ask questions ( Rooting ) about my new tablet . :good:

Click to collapse



get root through cydia Impactor,
works like a charme


----------



## metapower (Nov 2, 2013)

svetoslav80 said:


> Yes, without usb debugging enabled the impactor throws "no such device" error (if I remember correctly). So I enabled usb debugging and  started Cydia impactor as administrator, and when I clicked the button it started working, but threw "signature bugs unavailable" error after some time. Thanks for the ideas though.

Click to collapse



Have you already updated your device?

try SRT AppScanner from the play store, 
it will show you whether the bugs have been closed on your device


----------



## svetoslav80 (Nov 2, 2013)

metapower said:


> Have you already updated your device?
> 
> try SRT AppScanner from the play store,
> it will show you whether the bugs have been closed on your device

Click to collapse



Thank you, I downloaded and ran the program. As expected, it seems the bugs are patched for me. Yes I actually updated the firmware once. It was 3.2.3 when I bought it and now it's 3.2.4. However as I understand from the forum, cydia impactor works on 3.2.4, so maybe the bugs were patched separately, I don't know. So I'm not sure if downgrading to 3.2.3 will help me root my phone. I may try some day.


----------



## matawayang (Nov 3, 2013)

I feel batery drain on my fonepad ME371 (1.2ghz) 30% drained without internet, just stndby with a provider. anyone faced the same problem ?? Any custom ROM for this device?:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## diovan (Nov 3, 2013)

matawayang said:


> I feel batery drain on my fonepad ME371 (1.2ghz) 30% drained without internet, just stndby with a provider. anyone faced the same problem ?? Any custom ROM for this device?:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Just go to Service Centre to check it, mine can last 2 days with active on socmed and light gaming

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## metapower (Nov 3, 2013)

svetoslav80 said:


> Thank you, I downloaded and ran the program. As expected, it seems the bugs are patched for me. Yes I actually updated the firmware once. It was 3.2.3 when I bought it and now it's 3.2.4. However as I understand from the forum, cydia impactor works on 3.2.4, so maybe the bugs were patched separately, I don't know. So I'm not sure if downgrading to 3.2.3 will help me root my phone. I may try some day.

Click to collapse



I think there is no chance because there is no firmware for the  ME372CG on the Asus website do download (fonepad 7)


----------



## metapower (Nov 3, 2013)

matawayang said:


> I feel batery drain on my fonepad ME371 (1.2ghz) 30% drained without internet, just stndby with a provider. anyone faced the same problem ?? Any custom ROM for this device?:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Take a look in settings, WIFI, the three points menu right above you find advanced, 

after the last update "keep wifi on during sleep" is possibly the reason for the battery drain, you should take "never" or "only when plugged in"


----------



## quim-net (Nov 3, 2013)

3 days

rom 
3.2.4 by botto00



Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## quim-net (Nov 4, 2013)

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bokitikiti (Nov 4, 2013)

Whoa!! What do you mean by 3d rom?! I thought it was 3days but with your home looking so awesome made think twice! Is that actually a rom, sir?


Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## h69pc (Nov 4, 2013)

*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 update*

hello everybody , i flashed my notepad with ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 and i am very happy with it
but today it started to download an update , anyone can tell me if it's from asus and i will lose root ?,
because i can't find an option to disable the automatic updates .... , or is it from the developer of ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 rom ?
thanks for your help.....


----------



## bokitikiti (Nov 4, 2013)

I think that would be from asus...though im not rooted, I would like to ask if your SU is on survival mode. if not, then your root will be gone.


Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## shokmah (Nov 4, 2013)

matawayang said:


> I feel batery drain on my fonepad ME371 (1.2ghz) 30% drained without internet, just stndby with a provider. anyone faced the same problem ?? Any custom ROM for this device?:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Have the same problem since 2 days... android.process.media just start to drain a lot of battery I don't know why I'll clean the storage to try to locate the issue...
I also use a bunch of Xposed modules so maybe have to look on this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## twoem (Nov 4, 2013)

*sorry for the noob question!*

I am thinking of updating my FonePad I have android 4.1.2 ( build number JZxxxx.WW_epad-v3.2.3-20130603). I would like to upgrade to firmware version 3.2.4.
 *Please note that the firmware update cannot do *SKU conversions* or downgrades of your current software version. Using the wrong SKU may cause an update failure. You can only update your software version if you use the same SKU.

Example: You should be able to see the build number WW_epad-9.X.X.X._2012xxxx, where “WW” means SKU
.
Do I have the needed sku? Am I in the green? For similar problem recently from Asus support changed my " phone motherboard" , what ever that means  :angel:


----------



## chiako21 (Nov 4, 2013)

hello guys, i want to bu this phonblet..but i wonder if the intel isnt compatible with 3rd app of android ? 
is everyone have some problem about installing 3rd app ?


----------



## diovan (Nov 5, 2013)

chiako21 said:


> hello guys, i want to bu this phonblet..but i wonder if the intel isnt compatible with 3rd app of android ?
> is everyone have some problem about installing 3rd app ?

Click to collapse



So far i cant install adfree , else is good 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## devrruti (Nov 5, 2013)

diovan said:


> So far i cant install adfree , else is good
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Adfree works perfectly, get it from fdroid.
Almost all apps from market seem to work, i haven't tried games but they should too.

The only ones that I found that didn't work are some advanced ones that required root, things like lbe, xposed framework, or dsploit. Everything else so far worked


----------



## h69pc (Nov 5, 2013)

*asus fw upgrade*



bokitikiti said:


> I think that would be from asus...though im not rooted, I would like to ask if your SU is on survival mode. if not, then your root will be gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



the SU i have doesn't have that option , i googled a tutorial how to disable automatic updates but 
the files are diferent .... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856632

anyone is afraid of losing root also ???

---------- Post added at 03:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




h69pc said:


> hello everybody , i flashed my notepad with ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 and i am very happy with it
> but today it started to download an update , anyone can tell me if it's from asus and i will lose root ?,
> because i can't find an option to disable the automatic updates .... , or is it from the developer of ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2 rom ?
> thanks for your help.....

Click to collapse



everytime i turn wifi on it starts to download the FW upgrade any ideas how to disable this ? thank you


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 5, 2013)

h69pc said:


> the SU i have doesn't have that option , i googled a tutorial how to disable automatic updates but
> the files are diferent .... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856632
> 
> anyone is afraid of losing root also ???
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if it is the best way (I'm relatively new to Android), but I used Titanium Backup to freeze DMClient, which is the daemon/app handling OTA updates.  When I'm ready to do an OTA, I just unfreeze it for a bit.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## h69pc (Nov 5, 2013)

*ota update*



rfrazier said:


> I don't know if it is the best way (I'm relatively new to Android), but I used Titanium Backup to freeze DMClient, which is the daemon/app handling OTA updates.  When I'm ready to do an OTA, I just unfreeze it for a bit.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



thanks man it worked perfectly  , some day i have to take some time and learn what all those daemons do  ,
i bet half of them i never will use and they consume a lot of resources


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 5, 2013)

*Navigation/Statusbar/icon label color change and manymore*

Just customized ! its awsome


----------



## h69pc (Nov 6, 2013)

*google search*



chirantantab said:


> Just customized ! its awsome

Click to collapse



anyone knows how to get rid of the annoying goole search when you swype close to the apps button on the android bar?


----------



## MobiMikes (Nov 6, 2013)

h69pc said:


> anyone knows how to get rid of the annoying goole search when you swype close to the apps button on the android bar?

Click to collapse



I use that gesture to switch keyboards (tasker and secure settings) and you could just set the gesture to point to a null function. I'm pretty certain I saw an app in the play store that did a similar thing though.

Sent from my speak and spell.

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 AM ----------




diovan said:


> So far i cant install adfree , else is good
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Adaway works fine also.

Sent from my speak and spell.


----------



## chiako21 (Nov 6, 2013)

*official thread fonepad*

just bought fonepad ME371MG last night. should i charge this phonblet 8 hours ?
is there official thread for fonepad ? bcause i still new at android. i want to know how to charge this fonepad, i heard it use Li-Po battery..
and then what's the difference beetween TW CH WW on rooted tutorial ?
if i root this fonepad, will i lose my warranty ?
thanks


----------



## diovan (Nov 6, 2013)

chiako21 said:


> just bought fonepad ME371MG last night. should i charge this phonblet 8 hours ?
> is there official thread for fonepad ? bcause i still new at android. i want to know how to charge this fonepad, i heard it use Li-Po battery..
> and then what's the difference beetween TW CH WW on rooted tutorial ?
> if i root this fonepad, will i lose my warranty ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Nope, mine only charge 2 hours

Base on region, take a look at your tablet

Absolutely not if didn't get cought  

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## h69pc (Nov 6, 2013)

*long press home button*



MobiMikes said:


> I use that gesture to switch keyboards (tasker and secure settings) and you could just set the gesture to point to a null function. I'm pretty certain I saw an app in the play store that did a similar thing though.
> 
> really  ,  you mind  telling me how to reassign the gesture , i didn't make very clear bur it's the long press on the home button that
> brings google search  , everytime i am playing a game if i swipe close to that button here comes the damn g search  thanks a lot

Click to collapse


----------



## 9441Rahul9441 (Nov 6, 2013)

Root it with cydia impactor

new to the world of rooting but please thank me if i helped u
I have a stock rooted Samsung Galaxy Music Duos


----------



## shokmah (Nov 6, 2013)

h69pc said:


> MobiMikes said:
> 
> 
> > I use that gesture to switch keyboards (tasker and secure settings) and you could just set the gesture to point to a null function. I'm pretty certain I saw an app in the play store that did a similar thing though.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## diovan (Nov 6, 2013)

Any suggestion before installing xposed? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## matawayang (Nov 6, 2013)

shokmah said:


> Have the same problem since 2 days... android.process.media just start to drain a lot of battery I don't know why I'll clean the storage to try to locate the issue...
> I also use a bunch of Xposed modules so maybe have to look on this way
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hai brada,,thank you about your resposibility, i dont understand how to clean storage to locate the issue ( do you mean a Ram cleaner ?) or any way to do it?

and how much significant about using a Xposed? and can you attach a link of Xposed? thanks

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




9441Rahul9441 said:


> Root it with cydia impactor
> 
> new to the world of rooting but please thank me if i helped u
> I have a stock rooted Samsung Galaxy Music Duos

Click to collapse



yeah, its easy to use,,
If you want to UNROOT? Just go to SuperSU > setting> remove ROOT. simple


----------



## diovan (Nov 6, 2013)

Matawayang: xposed only for customizing ui and etc without needed to flash custom rom ... look through the forum, you'll find it

Btw ini anak kaskus juga ya? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## matawayang (Nov 6, 2013)

diovan said:


> Matawayang: xposed only for customizing ui and etc without needed to flash custom rom ... look through the forum, you'll find it
> 
> Btw ini anak kaskus juga ya?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ow ow ow,,, i see i see ,,,

ada detektif di xda,,he,,,salam..


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## shokmah (Nov 7, 2013)

matawayang said:


> hai brada,,thank you about your resposibility, i dont understand how to clean storage to locate the issue ( do you mean a Ram cleaner ?) or any way to do it?
> 
> and how much significant about using a Xposed? and can you attach a link of Xposed? thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is 2 issue in fact, my device don't always detect new media files on internal storage and when this occure the android media process just became crazy...so I think this is an infinite loop into crawling new files or an other kind of file conflict like that...

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## diovan (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the process it self runs if you recently adding and removing files quite often 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## livc0220 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just bought the fonepad, everything was alright before I got it rooted.

After I rooted the fonepad with the 3.2.4 raw file, the sync function(google) in the settings menu got some trouble,
it just saying "touch to sync", there were buttons for me to choose sync or not when it was not rooted.

Is this normal? thanks a lot!


----------



## shokmah (Nov 8, 2013)

diovan said:


> I think the process it self runs if you recently adding and removing files quite often
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know. when this happen, I power it off, wait 30sec and boot again sometimes twice, maybe its occur once a week or less, now its back to a normal consumption level almost 10% per hour with wifi, bluetooth, screen always on at lowest brightness, while playing music on speaker or any Internet stuffs

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## xda163fm (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone got google hangouts working with sms with the fonepad?  I am using latest version but get no sms features?


----------



## diovan (Nov 8, 2013)

Just for arm only, x86 maybe later .. but you'll ended having 2 sms app on your device

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## vel_tins (Nov 9, 2013)

*Not powering up and question mark on battery symbol*

after almost 6 months of problem free operation, it hit me yesterday.
Fonepad not powering up and question mark on battery symbol.
But before this occured, my battery symbol and battery usage in the settings section showed me *-99%* battery power.
I decided to reboot, but it stuck at the well known error screen and than shut off after a few seconds.
Easy to fix, but I wonder why this happened so suddenly after all the months?
Only thing I did, one or two days before, I've installed "xposed" and a few "modules". 
Than in "xposed", I've changed the stock battery symbol, to a "percentage" one.
*So I am wondering, if any "battery-apps" could cause this behaviour....just thinking*

PS: The battery was fully charged!


----------



## diovan (Nov 9, 2013)

Thats why I didnt using xposed yet, coz we dont have cwm for this until now

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## salil.bajaj (Nov 9, 2013)

chirantantab said:


> Just customized ! its awsome

Click to collapse



Dude how did you change the bottom navigation buttons?
Something with compiling and decompiling the systemUI.apk?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## MobiMikes (Nov 9, 2013)

h69pc said:


> MobiMikes said:
> 
> 
> > I use that gesture to switch keyboards (tasker and secure settings) and you could just set the gesture to point to a null function. I'm pretty certain I saw an app in the play store that did a similar thing though.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 9, 2013)

*Customized*



salil.bajaj said:


> Dude how did you change the bottom navigation buttons?
> Something with compiling and decompiling the systemUI.apk?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Install Xposed + XBlast + Gravity Box and this 3 modules are enough for Customization

** prob: Don't Change icon color in Gravity Box and Xposed twice 
Change one time either Xposed or Gravity Box

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




vel_tins said:


> after almost 6 months of problem free operation, it hit me yesterday.
> Fonepad not powering up and question mark on battery symbol.
> But before this occurred, my battery symbol and battery usage in the settings section showed me *-99%* battery power.
> I decided to reboot, but it stuck at the well known error screen and than shut off after a few seconds.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello,
I think Its not the only problem with Xposed ! I've had the same problem before 4months ago while not installed Xposed or anything like Root!
It was inbuilt battery Problem assured by the Service Center and I was replaced by the new Fonepad ! Now I've Xposed+Gravity Box+ most modules install in my Fonepad.. and working fine without any problem.


----------



## chiako21 (Nov 9, 2013)

just bought fonepad one week ago. i wanna ask, when i connect phonblet to laptop,after 10 minutes my phoneblet suddenly shutdown. 
and how to change the number of page at home bar ? 
pleaseee make an official thread for fonepad >,< im really confused to customize this phonblet


----------



## livc0220 (Nov 10, 2013)

Is the Smart Saving mode inside the stock rom useful?


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 10, 2013)

livc0220 said:


> Is the Smart Saving mode inside the stock rom useful?

Click to collapse



I've been using it from the start, but haven't done any controlled experiments, so I'm not sure how much good it does.  However,  roughly, with very heavy use, my charge drops by about 10% hour.  Overnight with no use it drops 4-5% over 8 hours (wakes up to check email every hour).  

On another note, seeing Xposed Framework mentioned in this thread, I decided to give it a go.   I also installed XPrivacy, XuiMod, App Settings, and Gravity Box.   I encountered a problem, but haven't checked what was causing it.  I use a Nokia BH-217 bluetooth headset.  It has a little cradle and when you take it out the cradle it comes to life and auto connects.  The problem is that something was stopping it from auto connecting.  Consequently, I used Titanium Backup to freeze all the Xposed stuff.  

The interesting thing is that the main changes I made using Gravity Box and XuiMod survived the freezing and a subsequent reboot.  I changed the battery display on the status bar and made the date more interesting on the status bar (centered with day of week, date, month, year, hour seconds).   This allowed me to stop using a couple of widgets, freeing up a bit of space on the home screen, and reducing power consumption (very marginally). 

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## diovan (Nov 10, 2013)

Bob, would you give us your battery use screenshot? †ђąηk ўσυ 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 10, 2013)

*For knowledge Base*

Question1:Anybody knows how to change Jelly Bean Logo and Replace another one like kitkat?

Question2: How to Change Boot Animation... I used Jrummy Apps and Boot Box
Jrummy Apps works but Boot animation was poor! Boot Box Works certain but Color/animated parts not working !
Anybody knows the Alternative ? :cyclops:


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 10, 2013)

diovan said:


> Bob, would you give us your battery use screenshot? †ђąηk ўσυ
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure, here's one from earlier today.  I have been reading (on and off) a book on the phone for most of the day, with the screen brightness turned down quite a bit.






Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## nikorba (Nov 11, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi there guys... 
i have to asus fonepad k004 on version 3.2.5 ,,,,it has never been rooted...
i read more than 60 pages and it's all talking about rooting 3.2.4 or rooting 3.2.5 when previously rooted on 3.2.4,, so i got a little bit lost.... dont know where to start...
can i get it rooted ? 
i tried the cydia impactor it didnt work ( bug unavailable ) i ticked usb debugging for sure...
so could it be rooted ? and where to start ? 



thx in advance


----------



## c0g (Nov 11, 2013)

Download 3.2.4 firmware for your device, flash it (downgrade to 3.2.4), get root with Cydia Impactor. If you want to upgrade to 3.2.5 later and keep root follow rfrazier's tutorial on how to do it (all that you need to know is within this thread so read trough it carefully)... I'm quite content on how 3.2.4 so I did not bother make the upgrade. 

I have one question myself: I've uninstalled Asus Power Saver app by mistake because I use DU Battery Saver app with which I'm quite happy. What I wanted to ask is, is there any way to restore/install the Asus power saver app without flashing the ROM and going trough the pain of restoring everything from scratch? It would be swell if it was possible. If not I guess I will have to live without it untill I fell like flashing the ROM and customising everything from scratch again


----------



## diovan (Nov 11, 2013)

Just push it to system/app and set proper permission via root explorer 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## bilcozbi (Nov 12, 2013)

*help please*

Hi
I have WW3.2.5 and I am trying to downgrade to a rootable firmware.
I cannot get to the flash rom menu.

I start the fonepad with power volume up
I get to the "no usb connected" screen but thats it (holding volume down then volume up has no effect). has anyone else experienced this on 3.2.5?
thoughts?
also there is a very thin green horizontal line at the bottom of the screen (on the no usb connected screen) that isnt shown on asus picture in the pdf. is it normal?


----------



## shokmah (Nov 12, 2013)

diovan said:


> I think the process it self runs if you recently adding and removing files quite often
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Finally found the issue...some corrupted albumart and things like that...quite easy to find where is the corrupted file because media file crawler ran through folder following the alphabetical way.

However, there is an application called "rescan media root" that can pause media scaner

Send from my Fonepad using Tapatalk


----------



## bilcozbi (Nov 13, 2013)

*cannot get to upgrade/downgrade menu*

Another post to give additional information about my problem

I have a fonepad that Im trying to root. unfortunately I was updating like a degen as soon as upgrades were available and before I realized I could hide that annoying bottom android menu bar I was running WW3.2.5 firmware. 

So I tried framaroot and cydia impactor and as you know it didnt work. (I am suspecting that this actually messed up something though and maybe related to the problem Im facing)

So right now Im trying to downgrade to 3.2.4. Asus says you cant downgrade, but everybody seems to say its upgrade/downgrade fest.

I loaded the .raw on a sd card. tried with a 32gb and a 2gb card (because I read that you couldnt do it with a 32gb but I really am not sure about that) . but I got stuck the same with a 2gb and I have now reinserted the 32gb, please let me know if this is a mistake.

Anyway. I start my WW 3.2.5 with power volume up
get to the no usb cable connected screen and cannot get past that no matter what.

I said earlier that I was seeing a thin horizontal line at the bottom of the "no usb cable connected" screen. It seems like its a progress bar but it does not ever move.

what can I do? is there a way to flash the firmware using a... USB CABLE?



EDIT: I have come across the existence of a recovery mode on startup that youd get to by holding VOL- power. when I try that my fonepad boots normally straight to the home screen. my volume down key is working flawlessly. but its like it has no effect before os is booted is it the same on all 3.2.5?
is this last question stupid?


----------



## skalagix (Nov 13, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> after almost 6 months of problem free operation, it hit me yesterday.
> Fonepad not powering up and question mark on battery symbol.
> But before this occured, my battery symbol and battery usage in the settings section showed me *-99%* battery power.
> I decided to reboot, but it stuck at the well known error screen and than shut off after a few seconds.
> ...

Click to collapse



This happened to me last week. I had my tablet fully charged, then titanium backup was running and suddenly shut off. Turned back on, battery showed negative. Next time I reset it, it wouldn't turn back on. Only showed battery with question mark. I tried many methods to get it back, but the only thing that worked was manually removing the battery connector inside the fonepad and reconnecting.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

I hope this is not to much to ask, but, is it possible that you can help us with the Asus Fonepad Note 6 root? 

Thank you so much. 

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## bokitikiti (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi iamhcg!
Can I ask where did you bought your fonepad 6? I also wanted to get one of that. 

Hi everyone! I got an update for the firmware, mines already 3.2.6

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi iamhcg!
> Can I ask where did you bought your fonepad 6? I also wanted to get one of that.

Click to collapse



I am currently in Taiwan. It's on the market now.
There is a WW-firmware in Asus official website, so I think it might be selling in Europe too.


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 13, 2013)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi iamhcg!
> Can I ask where did you bought your fonepad 6? I also wanted to get one of that.
> 
> Hi everyone! I got an update for the firmware, mines already 3.2.6
> ...

Click to collapse




And 3.2.6 allows one to regain root.

(I think that 3.2.4 and 3.2.6 were security fixes, associated with versions of the Master Key vulnerability.   I wish we had access to firmware changes files.)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## xda163fm (Nov 14, 2013)

xda163fm said:


> Has anyone got google hangouts working with sms with the fonepad?  I am using latest version but get no sms features?

Click to collapse



I got tired of waiting for google play to update properly so i downloaded the apk (from android police site) and hangouts with sms support works great on my fonepad.  Just make sure settings - about says it is version 2.0.122.  Even though google play said i had latest version it was only version 1.


----------



## switchgott (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

does anyone know, if asus put full ethernet support inside his roms?
I try to get usb ethernet working on my memo pad 10 fhd, it work, but only a few apps can connect to internet.
Does somone know, how i can get i full working?
I guess its the same like fonepad!

Big thanks for help


----------



## c0g (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys. I have a favor to ask. Could someone please upload the Asus Power Saver app folders/files and tell me their location so I could try repairing my OS without flashing ROM if it's possible at all. I uninstalled the app without freezing it or making backup, and now I'm noticing performance problems and system instability. Thanks in advance. I have the European version of Fonepad without the camera at the back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 14, 2013)

*@all -Guide me screenshot/video tutorial*

Plz someone guide me using screen short / Video tutorial about Cydia impactor/rfrazier method to root 3.2.5! currently I'm using 3.2.4 root!
I tried before using Cydia impactor but failed because of error msg"Signature bug unavailable".


----------



## pudil (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys, please help me - what I am doing wrong? Here are my steps:

1) Downloaded 3.2.4, did factory reset, instaled 3.2.4 via bootmenu
2) Rebooted, turned on "USB Debbuging", used Cydia Impactor
3) Installed SuperSU Pro, tested by Titanium Backup - everything works as a charm
4) Updated OTA to 3.2.6
- when running SuperSU Pro, it says "binaries not installed"
- when trying to run Cydia again, i am gettin ""Signature bug unavailable"

Any tip appreciated.


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 15, 2013)

pudil said:


> Guys, please help me - what I am doing wrong? Here are my steps:
> 
> 1) Downloaded 3.2.4, did factory reset, instaled 3.2.4 via bootmenu
> 2) Rebooted, turned on "USB Debbuging", used Cydia Impactor
> ...

Click to collapse



The OTA update overwrites the SU binary.  You have to put a good binary aside.  Here's a link to something which may help.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43858859

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## diovan (Nov 15, 2013)

FYI, here the latest BBM 1.0.2.83 for Asus Fonepad .. http://tny.cz/af4e827b


----------



## pintspin (Nov 15, 2013)

dear all,


is there a way to make my fonepad responsiveness work faster , i have tried ram booster but no luck please guide me , i am freakin out due to its slow responsiveness...   ( i have not rooted thephone  ) 

regards

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------


----------



## Vbose88 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,
where can i download .RAW file for 3.2.5 or 3.2.6?
my current version is 3.2.4. I can not find 3.2.5 or 3.2.6. I also click check update via OTA but my fonepad said that up to date


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 15, 2013)

*Many Many Thanks*



rfrazier said:


> The OTA update overwrites the SU binary.  You have to put a good binary aside.  Here's a link to something which may help.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43858859
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother Many Many thanks to u and ur method ! I did it and restored SU! and update OTA and now its rooted Version 3.2.6 
Boot screen changed with New logo of Asus.

Again Thumbs Up and thanks for guide me through right path :good:


----------



## Fonepad.me (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Bob, thank you for your many good ideas and valuable input in the Fonepad thread.

I understand that you have a google-free fonepad. You listed which apps can be removed.
I tried to understand what the apps do; some seem to be marking 'marks' (clients) for marketing only.
I wondered if it would be possible to create a RAW which has no such apps on it.
Or even, as i would prefer, a pure Debian or Windows XP platform instead.

Thx!

www.fonepad.me is where you can read more on what i read in this thread.


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 15, 2013)

Fonepad.me said:


> Hi Bob, thank you for your many good ideas and valuable input in the Fonepad thread.
> 
> I understand that you have a google-free fonepad. You listed which apps can be removed.
> I tried to understand what the apps do; some seem to be marking 'marks' (clients) for marketing only.
> ...

Click to collapse




Actually, I take the easy, lazy way.  I don't remove anything, I just prevent them from starting up by "freezing" them using Titanium Backup.  Luckily, I'm not concerned about space, so I have no need to get rid of them.  Unlike many, I don't have much in the way of music or films on my phone.  Just lots of books, which don't take up much space at all.   The only thing which uses a lot of space are the OSM (OpenStreetMap) maps for off line use.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Einreb (Nov 16, 2013)

chirantantab said:


> Brother Many Many thanks to u and ur method ! I did it and restored SU! and update OTA and now its rooted Version 3.2.6
> Boot screen changed with New logo of Asus.
> 
> Again Thumbs Up and thanks for guide me through right path :good:

Click to collapse



Yess!!! this sure working awesome,did the usual squirrel away SU from 3.2.5 rooted,did OTA restored and Bam!!! kept rooted on 3.2.6.Now updating apps,seems to running much smoother. Thanks chirantantab and rfraiser


----------



## matawayang (Nov 17, 2013)

Einreb said:


> Yess!!! this sure working awesome,did the usual squirrel away SU from 3.2.5 rooted,did OTA restored and Bam!!! kept rooted on 3.2.6.Now updating apps,seems to running much smoother. Thanks chirantantab and rfraiser

Click to collapse



i`m still not understand how to use that script (from rfraiser) anyone can make a tutorial step by step (with pict maybe) thanks before

FYI, im using 3.2.4 rooted


----------



## Emzkts (Nov 17, 2013)

*.....*



matawayang said:


> i`m still not understand how to use that script (from rfraiser) anyone can make a tutorial step by step (with pict maybe) thanks before
> 
> FYI, im using 3.2.4 rooted

Click to collapse



Yah. me too im still running 3.2.4 rooted .... So Please Post a easier tutorial of rfraiser's method... a video would be great.. 
TIA


----------



## chirantantab (Nov 17, 2013)

*Again*



Einreb said:


> Yess!!! this sure working awesome,did the usual squirrel away SU from 3.2.5 rooted,did OTA restored and Bam!!! kept rooted on 3.2.6.Now updating apps,seems to running much smoother. Thanks chirantantab and rfraiser

Click to collapse




Actually I did nothing! The whole credit goes to rfraiser/Bob.
I just followed His Path:good:

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




matawayang said:


> i`m still not understand how to use that script (from rfraiser) anyone can make a tutorial step by step (with pict maybe) thanks before
> 
> FYI, im using 3.2.4 rooted

Click to collapse




1)  Flash Asus original firmware 3.2.4 using sd download
2) download  cydia impactor from http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/
3) Enable usb debugging !then open impactor.exe from zip and here the pop up screen shows
"# drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su" and press start Button
Mean while ur tablet screen will splash twice with payload logo
4) check with root checker "Congrats! you have root access"
5)Install Super SU and Open! then Enable "Super User"from settings! now go to cydia impactor---->Devicetab---> OpenShell
6) Squirrel away su following rfrazier method ! just Copy this code and paste it to shell ! Then allow it through Permission on ur Phone
*****************************************************************
#####
# squirrel away a good su. #
# use adb and get root
su
mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# If su saving has been done before, you need to to lose the
# immutable attribute in order to overwrite it.  If this is the first time 
# you've saved su, you can skip this step.
/system/bin/busybox chattr -i /system/usr/abcd/efgh 

mkdir /system/usr/abcd
chmod 001 /system/usr/abcd
cat /system/xbin/su > /system/usr/abcd/efgh
chmod 06755 /system/usr/abcd/efgh
/system/bin/busybox chattr +i /system/usr/abcd/efgh
mount -o remount,ro /system /system

# Double check attributes and permissions of efgh.

# Exit root, and try getting root with efgh.
exit
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

# Done squirreling away a good su.
#####
*********************************************************************
7)Run OTA update ! install ! ur phone will be restart!
8)Restore SU! just Copy this code and paste it to shell again (You need to enable USB debugging again and open impactor shell)
*****************************************************************************************************************
OTA update

#####
# Restore su. #
# use adb and get root.
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# I'm assuming that /system/bin/su is a link to /system/xbin/su.  If it
# isn't, change as needed.
cat /system/usr/abcd/efgh > /system/xbin/su

chown 0:0 /system/xbin/su
chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
mount -o remount,ro /system /system
# Done restore su. #
####

#
# I double and triple check everything.
#

# After it is known to work, you can get rid of the squirrelled away su by
# changing its attributes, and removing.  But, don't remove it until you are
# absolutely confident that you have a good su on your system.  Indeed, 
# you might just leave it there.
# Use adb and get root.
su 
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
cd /system/usr
rmdir abcd
*************************************************************************************************
9) Your device now on rooted v3.2.6
10) Enjoy! Hope illustrating this method will work properly :good:


----------



## salil.bajaj (Nov 17, 2013)

*Awesomest Thing To Happen!*

Ok people!
Now this is something that is quite cool but at the same time weird too.
I dont know if you people experienced it or not.
I factory resetted my asus fonepad and just after that reinstalled v3.2.4 rooted.
When the device restarted,the download for a new version began.I couldnt stop it and i knew it wouldnt install coz I was rooted.
But When the download completed and the fonepad restarted,i was greeted with a brand new bootanimation.
I was quite surprised.
When I went into settings,it was v 3.2.6
And the best part,i was still rooted!!!!

EDIT:Sorry guys root is gone! Its just the app which stays!! probably Gonna try Cydia Impactor now!


----------



## switchgott (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi to all,

hope someone could help me.

Question:

Is there a flash tool from asus to get the firmware onside device, of droidboot it malefunction?

And, bevor droidboot, is there a bootloader??
Because droidboot is only a small recovery system like cwm.

Any idea?
Asus droidboot have a sign verfication inside, so we never can flash unsinged kernel.

So the idea is, modding the droidboot.
But if droidboot fails to start then?
Device is brigded.
And now?
How we can recovery it?

Flashtool?
With the stock recovery?

Big thanks


----------



## pudil (Nov 18, 2013)

chirantantab said:


> Actually I did nothing! The whole credit goes to rfraiser/Bob.
> I just followed His Path:good:

Click to collapse




Worked like a charm. Thanks for a help guys.


----------



## switchgott (Nov 18, 2013)

Where are the devs?

Any news about droidboot?
CC6_SIGNED_IMAGE_VERIFY


----------



## khaifiesta (Nov 18, 2013)

*Root asus fonepad 7 me372cg*

HELLO GUYS, IM ALREADY BUY NEW VERSION FOR ASUS FONEPAD. CAN I ROOT MY ASUS FONEPAD ME372CG USE THIS THREADS?
OR SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME TREADS LINK FOR ROOT ASUS FONEPAD NEW VISION. THANK....


----------



## chiako21 (Nov 18, 2013)

hi guys, i want to ask about my battery problem. last night, i charged my fonepad until 100. unfortunately while it was charging, there were a short circuit in my house, so i pulled and plugged the charger for 3 times. 
this morning, i check my fonepad, i found that the remaining battery is 50% 
i didnt use anything, even the mobile data was off. 
do you know why it happen? 
sorry for my bad english


----------



## unclewan (Nov 20, 2013)

*help my fonepad*

please help me, after I change the board near the service center, I could not update the latest system, the phone just shows I have the latest version, my version now is 3.2.5 can not update to 3.2.6. no other way to solve it? thanks


----------



## butros (Nov 21, 2013)

*cannot update ota*

Hi guys. I've read all 128 pages and i've learned a lot but i still have some issues with one of my 2 fonepads. First is rooted with 324 from booto and works fine now i've updated to 326 ota and  works perfect.
The other is not rooted and i cannot update ota to 326. Yesterday i downloaded from asus the 324 ver because this is the latest on wesite.i've updated it via sd. The problem is when i try to select system  update it always says an internet error bla bla bla even  if the wifi is working perfect.
My question is: can i somehow find the 326ver somewhere to put it on an sd card? I've tried to find it in the rooted one but i didn't find it.
Any ideea or advices will be very helpful
Thanks a lot


----------



## rfrazier (Nov 21, 2013)

butros said:


> Hi guys. I've read all 128 pages and i've learned a lot but i still have some issues with one of my 2 fonepads. First is rooted with 324 from booto and works fine now i've updated to 326 ota and  works perfect.
> The other is not rooted and i cannot update ota to 326. Yesterday i downloaded from asus the 324 ver because this is the latest on wesite.i've updated it via sd. The problem is when i try to select system  update it always says an internet error bla bla bla even  if the wifi is working perfect.
> My question is: can i somehow find the 326ver somewhere to put it on an sd card? I've tried to find it in the rooted one but i didn't find it.
> Any ideea or advices will be very helpful
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



Asus hasn't made the firmware for 3.2.5 or 3.2.6 available as a download. Here's the link for what firmware is available.

https://www.asus.com/support/Download/28/7/ASUS Fonepad/32/

My guess is that 3.2.5 and 3.2.6 were only small changes, probably for security reasons, so they didn't bother producing complete firmware images.  

About the update.  I would suggest redoing the installation of 3.2.4, making sure that you are using the correct SKU.  (On another phone I had, simply redoing a firmware image cleared up some problems  Why?  I don't know.)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Gigab0rt (Nov 25, 2013)

*3.2.6 won't work with 16 GB microSD*

Hi there community,

Since I updated yesterday to 3.2.6 via OTA, my 16GB microSD stopped working, the SD icon appears and disappears in a second when android starts and trying to activate it from settings does nothing. 

I managed to get a 8 GB one and it does work fine. The thing is the 16 GB one DID work perfectly with versions 3.2.4 and 3.2.5. 
Why doesn't it now?

Thanks!


----------



## shiffa (Nov 27, 2013)

*Proximity sensor*

Has anyone got problems with the proximity sensor during a call?
Mine is unusable, because it randomly pull down the screen and there is no scratches or dust on it.....

Firmware 3.2.5 root


----------



## russel51 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi all, someone have news about the upcoming software updates to bring new version (4.2-4.3-4.4) to our fonepad?
The scheduled update's date is expired some months ago.
Thanks.


----------



## staud (Nov 27, 2013)

I've asked that myself, too. 
Asus, shame on you.


----------



## toonsters (Nov 28, 2013)

*Thank you bOtt00 and others for the root methods*

Folks, 

Thank you for the wonderful support that you have provided for helping us root the Asus fonepad. I have been a lurker on this forum for a while,  but today I thought I should join in and appreciate your efforts in rooting and providing support for our beloved Fonepad. I have successfully rooted to 3.2.6 and also uninstalled a lot of factory software thanks to your contribution. 

I do have a question...  I have enabled Asus Splendid but it had no effect on videos.  Is there a possibility that it can be applied to videos also


----------



## techking84 (Nov 28, 2013)

Asked Asus yesterday if there is any progress or more information about an Android Kitkat update, this is what they told me: 

_ASUS

Hi Marc,

As of now, no news was given to us from the upper management. Once we have any news, we will let you guys know.

Regards, [email protected]_

So i don't think they are creating an upgrade tot Kitkat or 4.3 at all.


----------



## matawayang (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone can customise stock kernel to downclock minimal clock (idle) from 600 mhz to lower clock? Thanks, i hope bott0 can do it,, because you Rock,,


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## pikudroid (Nov 28, 2013)

*We need to take an aggressive stance*

Its been more than 6 months since we brought the fonepad, At the time I remember that asus promised 4.2 update.

Then later we got the news that 4.3 is in works for fonepad and will be arriving in october, which didn't arrived either.

So I think we should force ASUS to either *push 4.3 update or unlock the bootloader* through the petition we created.
We are still using 4.1 which is almost a yr old now.


----------



## devrruti (Nov 28, 2013)

Update android AND unlock the bootloader


----------



## Dark_SE (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all, today my fonepad is doing weird, suddenly the screen turned on and said my battery was low. So i plugged it in the charger and i noticed that the battery indicator was at -99% 
Did somebody came across that kind of problem and found a solution?
Ps: it also says in settings that its fully charged! :screwy:

Thanks already 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## staud (Nov 28, 2013)

pikudroid said:


> Its been more than 6 months since we brought the fonepad, At the time I remember that asus promised 4.2 update.
> 
> Then later we got the news that 4.3 is in works for fonepad and will be arriving in october, which didn't arrived either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your idea and would love to see Asus either providing an update or an unlock method. However, I don't think the Asus guys will let theirselves be influenced by any community efforts. The Fonepad is a niche product. It doesn't even have its own XDA forum which indicates that not enough people are interested in any kind of firmware progress at the Fonepad.
So I guess we have to get used to the idea that our Fonepad will stay on Android 4.1. To say it with Metallica - sad but true. :crying:
Only thing to do: Remember that for the future and don't buy a device which doesn't make customizing possible. Or at least ask yourself whether the hardware is worth that. I will.


----------



## stanislav5 (Nov 29, 2013)

*how*

how to root the device?
my build number is:
JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.6-20131029


----------



## diovan (Nov 29, 2013)

stanislav5 said:


> how to root the device?
> my build number is:
> JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.6-20131029

Click to collapse



Downgrading into 2.3.4 then root, save your root then ota 2.3.6. After that restore su

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## pikudroid (Nov 29, 2013)

*One last try*



staud said:


> I appreciate your idea and would love to see Asus either providing an update or an unlock method. However, I don't think the Asus guys will let theirselves be influenced by any community efforts. The Fonepad is a niche product. It doesn't even have its own XDA forum which indicates that not enough people are interested in any kind of firmware progress at the Fonepad.
> So I guess we have to get used to the idea that our Fonepad will stay on Android 4.1. To say it with Metallica - sad but true. :crying:
> Only thing to do: Remember that for the future and don't buy a device which doesn't make customizing possible. Or at least ask yourself whether the hardware is worth that. I will.

Click to collapse



I'll definitely be more careful in choosing the next device. This device had lot of potential. To say it With Pink Floyd : Its just ANOTHER BRICK IN THE WALL.

May be we can give it a one last try before giving up. Because ASUS is still selling fonepad here along with new fonepad7.


----------



## stuartgb100 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Staying Rooted*

How can I stop the fonepad from downloading and then installing an updated firmware.

I was happily rooted on 2.3.4 until 2.3.6 came along.

As an aside, the options to preserve root in both superuser and SuperSU are greye-out on my fonepad.

Thanks.


----------



## vel_tins (Nov 30, 2013)

Dark_SE said:


> Hi all, today my fonepad is doing weird, suddenly the screen turned on and said my battery was low. So i plugged it in the charger and i noticed that the battery indicator was at -99%
> Did somebody came across that kind of problem and found a solution?
> Ps: it also says in settings that its fully charged! :screwy:

Click to collapse



Had the same problem a few weeks ago after I installed xposed (incl. some modules).
The only solution was to remove the back cover and unplug the battery for a few minutes.
*I than removed every "battery monitor app" and xposed.*
Problem has never occurred again since then.
I guess, that some "hardware-close" low-level apps cause failures because they are not compiled/optimized for the X86 architecture


----------



## quim-net (Nov 30, 2013)

hi

what he says *vel_tins*, I have also occurred to me, the battery is discharged faster than usual, in my case I have frozen (with titanium bk), applications that I will not use in a season, and the problem has been resolved, including this "xposed"

another possible solution is to reinstall the firmware to recover more conducive to the tablet settings (do not lose personal files).


----------



## staud (Nov 30, 2013)

pikudroid said:


> May be we can give it a one last try before giving up. Because ASUS is still selling fonepad here along with new fonepad7.

Click to collapse



You're right. One last try at least won't harm. So everyone who hasn't already signed the petition: Sign! You don't have to have your name publicly displayed. Only 245 signatures needed to ... erm ... for what precisely? Get the petition delivered to Asus, I guess?

So everybody, sign!
>> Petition | Asus: Issue a Bootloader Unlocker for the Asus FonePad ME371MG <<


----------



## pikudroid (Dec 1, 2013)

staud said:


> You're right. One last try at least won't harm. So everyone who hasn't already signed the petition: Sign! You don't have to have your name publicly displayed. Only 245 signatures needed to ... erm ... for what precisely? Get the petition delivered to Asus, I guess?
> 
> So everybody, sign!
> >> Petition | Asus: Issue a Bootloader Unlocker for the Asus FonePad ME371MG <<

Click to collapse



I just checked the petition and now 225 signatures are needed to get to 1000.
If we can ask people to sign petition at lowyat (where there is thread of fonepad with 1000+ posts) and may be at some other forums like android central or something we can easily get 1000 signatures.

We need to find the guy who made the petition and see if we can send it to asus saying "Issue a Bootloader Unlocker for the Asus FonePad *AND/OR push latest android update for the device* ". And lets hope they respond to it.

Common people sign the petition.

EDIT: If anyone has account at lowyat, please post the petition link their.


----------



## toonsters (Dec 1, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> Had the same problem a few weeks ago after I installed xposed (incl. some modules).
> The only solution was to remove the back cover and unplug the battery for a few minutes.
> *I than removed every "battery monitor app" and xposed.*
> Problem has never occurred again since then.
> I guess, that some "hardware-close" low-level apps cause failures because they are not compiled/optimized for the X86 architecture

Click to collapse



Vel_tins...  I am having trouble opening the back cover... have you taken some photos while doing so?.  When I do it the right side of the cover pops up at the corner then I ask a little scared to proceed...  Would it be possible for you to guide me.


----------



## Dark_SE (Dec 1, 2013)

toonsters said:


> Vel_tins...  I am having trouble opening the back cover... have you taken some photos while doing so?.  When I do it the right side of the cover pops up at the corner then I ask a little scared to proceed...  Would it be possible for you to guide me.

Click to collapse



I was having a little trouble too but the back cover is "simply" clicked. I've done it with a credit card. Just slide it in and pull a little with your finger. Dont worry its not gonna break that fast, its a strong material.

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## toonsters (Dec 1, 2013)

Dark_SE said:


> I was having a little trouble too but the back cover is "simply" clicked. I've done it with a credit card. Just slide it in and pull a little with your finger. Dont worry its not gonna break that fast, its a strong material.
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks bro...  I did it...


----------



## diovan (Dec 1, 2013)

toonsters said:


> Thanks bro...  I did it...

Click to collapse



dont forget to take picture  where the lift spot 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Dec 2, 2013)

I did it now we need 207 to reach 1000


----------



## neofun (Dec 2, 2013)

shiffa said:


> Has anyone got problems with the proximity sensor during a call?
> Mine is unusable, because it randomly pull down the screen and there is no scratches or dust on it.....
> 
> Firmware 3.2.5 root

Click to collapse



Hi, i experienced this problem. This is a hardware problem, in my case, but i solved it by removeing the back cover( top little cover) and press on the motherboard where the sensor is located, but not to hard.
I use gpuz app to see the sensor state and see how hard i need to push that the sensor work well. I placed a peace of paper between cover and motherboard to keep it pressed and put the cover in place.

Now the sensor is working well.  I couldnt end a call because of this sensor  
I mention my fonepad was droped from a desk and that make the sensor instable, or better sayd move the motherboard 1 mm.
Hope this will help you, gl! You could sent the fonepad to waranty if you want.


Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## chirantantab (Dec 3, 2013)

*Nova Launcher New 2.3beta 3*

Released Nova Version For Kitkat Users but its not installing via normal Nova update
method:
1) Uninstall Current Nova Apps
2) Install The Apk File 

enjoy :good:


----------



## cyberghost1990 (Dec 6, 2013)

please help me:
I do factory reset then i want to recover my photos 
I have ww-epad-v3.2.6 not rooted 
is there any way to recover my photos without root 
sorry for my bad Language


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## deqwer (Dec 6, 2013)

*Help*

does anyone has any experience with cydia impactor shell root?
I tried it but wasn't really understand what does it mean by copy the code?
The shell couldn't copy and paste the code directly？

Sorry i am new here.
#update: i completed rooting my phone,i accidentally wrote the clear root code last time which made it clear the root,Thanks for everyone in the forum for contributing in rooting fonepad,


----------



## pavlos46 (Dec 8, 2013)

deqwer said:


> does anyone has any experience with cydia impactor shell root?
> I tried it but wasn't really understand what does it mean by copy the code?
> The shell couldn't copy and paste the code directly？
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the Impactor work on 3.2.6....?


----------



## diovan (Dec 8, 2013)

pavlos46 said:


> Does the Impactor work on 3.2.6....?

Click to collapse



nope, you must use it on 3.2.4 then hide the root folder and update via OTA, restore root folder on 3.2.6 and you're rooted

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_mm (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible to boot asus fonepad note 6 from usb?
Lets say I have some diagnostic tools on usb or linux and I want to run those in asus fonepad form connected usb drive.

Thanks


----------



## crissangel9 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi. 
I wanna thank you guys for the hard work. 
And I have a question. Would the rooting method work on my Asus FonePad 7 ?


----------



## arminxa (Dec 10, 2013)

*NEW ASUS Fonepad 7 (me372cg) (k00e)*

hey guys, it's been two weeks I bought the NEW ASUS Fonepad 7 (me372cg) (k00e) but it can't be rooted as it seems. 
Is there anyway to do that? how is it done? the Master Key bug won't work on this device.
p.s: and besides I this this forum should make a category specialized for asus devices, and ALL asus devices! back in time when I had nokia 5800 i used to visit here and definitely it was better then...


----------



## ANDROiD_eKa (Dec 12, 2013)

Update today version TW 3.2.7 (2013.11.19).... Still under 4.1.2 Jellybean boooo


----------



## rfrazier (Dec 12, 2013)

ANDROiD_eKa said:


> Update today version TW 3.2.7 (2013.11.19).... Still under 4.1.2 Jellybean boooo

Click to collapse



Assuming that the most recent updates are them keeping up with major security fixes, I'm happy with that.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## poan (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi
Bought one today. OTA to 4.3
I'm happy
P-O


----------



## vel_tins (Dec 12, 2013)

ANDROiD_eKa said:


> Update today version TW 3.2.7 (2013.11.19).... Still under 4.1.2 Jellybean boooo

Click to collapse


*
is there any improvement, regarding the "call delay"?*
Or any other noticeable changes?
Otherwise, I will skip this update like I did it with the previous two...


----------



## Renovod (Dec 12, 2013)

ANDROiD_eKa said:


> Update today version TW 3.2.7 (2013.11.19).... Still under 4.1.2 Jellybean boooo

Click to collapse



But working so fine and some faster. May be THEY (Asus) optimizing the version at x86?! 
Do u thinking another????


----------



## rfrazier (Dec 12, 2013)

No problem regaining root after the update to 3.2.7.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## pikudroid (Dec 13, 2013)

*DMClient stopped*



rfrazier said:


> No problem regaining root after the update to 3.2.7.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



I am getting DMClient has stopped error. I believe this process is associated with update. Any idea how to resolve this.

I even flashed 3.2.4... No luck... Any solution? or Reset is my only option?

Update : * Nevermind, Solved the problem. *
If anyone has the same problem
 Go to Settings > Apps > ALL > DMClient > and clear data/cache and force stop the app .
 And then search for update through About tablet > system update. Should work just fine.


----------



## wwg (Dec 13, 2013)

*not able to  restore su*



rfrazier said:


> No problem regaining root after the update to 3.2.7.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



hi Bob...
i'm just a new kid on the block here...

i started with 327 ofw. downgraded to  324 ofw then i followed step by step the tuts and unfortunetly i wasn't able to restore the su binary
"signature bugs unavailable" 
so i couldn't countinue the final steps (OTA update code)

please tell me what i did wrong

@diovan: how do you hide the root folder? :nooobs Q

UPDATED: 
Sorry my mistake, i  thought i have to restore like the previous steps but silly me the code is the steps to restore SU
and it work.. thx guys


TIA


----------



## neofun (Dec 13, 2013)

*Question?*

i got 3.2.4 rooted from boots .raw file (and important for me flashplayer working well), now i want to update to 3.2.7, but i don;t want the root because i need unrooted device for one eToken app. my question is: the flashplayer will still work without root on 3.2.7?

thx in case you can answare me 
keep doing great work !!!


----------



## neozzo (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes it works

Inviato dal mio ME371MG utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aliriyahi (Dec 13, 2013)

*V3.2.7 Rooted??*

Hi, my version is WW3.2.4 Rooted, and cant OTA update to 3.2.7
can U help me update my asus fonepad to 3.2.7 rooted?? thanks


----------



## chirantantab (Dec 13, 2013)

*Root Solution again 3.2.7*



sospeed said:


> Thank you

Click to collapse



Welcome Dude

@@All

Problem With root 3.2.7 
I already illustrated the  rfraiser/Bob's method step by step

chq out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264

Thanks to rfraiser/Bob again :good:


----------



## diovan (Dec 14, 2013)

new bbm version launched, anyone have apk? 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## toonsters (Dec 15, 2013)

*Ready to Download*

Folks,

I connected my fonepad to the pc and ran cydia impactor and selected the option "Bootloader" under the Device option. The phone rebooted and I saw a message "Ready to Download" ... Does it mean that the bootloader is unlocked? ... I didnt try anything further and disconnected and rebooted the phone. I am on 3.2.7 and rooted.


Could someone let me know.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## diovan (Dec 16, 2013)

toonsters said:


> Folks,
> 
> I connected my fonepad to the pc and ran cydia impactor and selected the option "Bootloader" under the Device option. The phone rebooted and I saw a message "Ready to Download" ... Does it mean that the bootloader is unlocked? ... I didnt try anything further and disconnected and rebooted the phone. I am on 3.2.7 and rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope, cydia only gave you shortcut into bootloader mode in case you wants to reflash your firmware 

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## vel_tins (Dec 16, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> *
> is there any improvement, regarding the "call delay"?*
> Or any other noticeable changes?
> Otherwise, I will skip this update like I did it with the previous two...

Click to collapse



I will answer my own question.

*NO, it's not fixed! *
Crap, shame on you, Asus


----------



## alucardbcn (Dec 16, 2013)

I feel a problem with bluetooth, when have twoo devices connected at same time, one x call audio and the other x multimedia sound, in 3 or 5 minuts multimedia device appears disconnected, the problem exists from the first firmware and it's the onnly phone i have this problem...

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




alucardbcn said:


> I feel a problem with bluetooth, when have twoo devices connected at same time, one x call audio and the other x multimedia sound, in 3 or 5 minuts multimedia device appears disconnected, the problem exists from the first firmware and it's the onnly phone i have this problem...Now i bring 3.2.7 rooted and the problem persists..
> 
> Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoon2002 (Dec 17, 2013)

my fonepad fail to startup again today...
when power on, it show the empty battery sign... follow by a '?' in the middle of the battery...
after some googling... find out it can be fix by resit the battery...
jz open the back case... pull out the battery connector... put back... fixed... viola~~ :good:
2nd time has this issue (1st time send back to Asus warranty and stuck there for a month )


----------



## vel_tins (Dec 17, 2013)

hoon2002 said:


> my fonepad fail to startup again today...
> when power on, it show the empty battery sign... follow by a '?' in the middle of the battery...
> ....

Click to collapse



happened to me too...
Uninstall all "battery monitor/save" apps.
Also uninstall "xposed" (if installed).
Problems gone.


----------



## hoon2002 (Dec 18, 2013)

vel_tins said:


> happened to me too...
> Uninstall all "battery monitor/save" apps.
> Also uninstall "xposed" (if installed).
> Problems gone.

Click to collapse



I don't have any battery monitor or xposed...
I find that it'll only happened when I start using USB port to charge my fonepad instead of using the wall socket :cyclops:
Could be battery stats or something I guess...


----------



## gogash (Dec 18, 2013)

*Stupid ignorant*

Guys i did something stupid and i hope it's reparable. Two days ago, while i tried updating my asus fonepad i upgraded to version 3.2.7. It was functional but still i wanted to get the root access so i can delete all the stupid useless apps. I followed the steps and downloaded the ''ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2'' version even though i didn't know if it's going to be operable. So when i did the start+up volume bttn, and afterwards, mounting the file from the sdcard the phone did something even though i'm not sure what. all the writing vanished very quickly. after that process i turned it off and than tried turning it on and the only thing it would load was asus logo and  the booting freezes there...it won't load. i tried  factor resetting it, but still won't do it and it freezes on the first loading. please tell me that i didn't brick my phone (i don't know what is the aspect of a bricked phone but i hope since it still gives me the possibility to load from sd card that it is reparable)! :crying::crying::crying:
i am now downloading the 3.2.3 version hoping that if i downgrade it even more something will change at least the possibility to load  a successful factory reset. i don't care about the stuff on the phone


----------



## toonsters (Dec 19, 2013)

gogash said:


> Guys i did something stupid and i hope it's reparable. Two days ago, while i tried updating my asus fonepad i upgraded to version 3.2.7. It was functional but still i wanted to get the root access so i can delete all the stupid useless apps. I followed the steps and downloaded the ''ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2'' version even though i didn't know if it's going to be operable. So when i did the start+up volume bttn, and afterwards, mounting the file from the sdcard the phone did something even though i'm not sure what. all the writing vanished very quickly. after that process i turned it off and than tried turning it on and the only thing it would load was asus logo and  the booting freezes there...it won't load. i tried  factor resetting it, but still won't do it and it freezes on the first loading. please tell me that i didn't brick my phone (i don't know what is the aspect of a bricked phone but i hope since it still gives me the possibility to load from sd card that it is reparable)! :crying::crying::crying:
> i am now downloading the 3.2.3 version hoping that if i downgrade it even more something will change at least the possibility to load  a successful factory reset. i don't care about the stuff on the phone

Click to collapse




Don't worry...  download the original Asus 3.2.4 from Asus website and use the Cydia impactor method from the link below to achieve root

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264


----------



## gogash (Dec 19, 2013)

*Thaaanks*



toonsters said:


> Don't worry...  download the original Asus 3.2.4 from Asus website and use the Cydia impactor method from the link below to achieve root
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264

Click to collapse



I had luck this time i guess. I can't believe i tried something stupid without reading things two times. Still this topic has like 135 pages and it 's full of strange words  Than again, usually, the topic has the resume of the steps to follow on the first page.
i downgrade it to 3.2.4. and still nothing, than i tried downloading 3.2.3 and still nothing. Angry, i left it for a couple of hours, and than tried tuning it on. It froze on asus logo again and i left it like that on the table. After a couple of minutes i came back to turn it off and  finally he started powering up. You should have seen the smile :cyclops: Now the strange thing is that i have 3.2.2 

Should i still try rooting it with cydia, or should i first try updating it to 3.2.4 in order to have a successful root access?


----------



## toonsters (Dec 19, 2013)

gogash said:


> I had luck this time i guess. I can't believe i tried something stupid without reading things two times. Still this topic has like 135 pages and it 's full of strange words  Than again, usually, the topic has the resume of the steps to follow on the first page.
> i downgrade it to 3.2.4. and still nothing, than i tried downloading 3.2.3 and still nothing. Angry, i left it for a couple of hours, and than tried tuning it on. It froze on asus logo again and i left it like that on the table. After a couple of minutes i came back to turn it off and  finally he started powering up. You should have seen the smile :cyclops: Now the strange thing is that i have 3.2.2
> 
> Should i still try rooting it with cydia, or should i first try updating it to 3.2.4 in order to have a successful root access?

Click to collapse



You might want to format the micro SD card in an Android phone or using a PC to fat format before copying the raw file on to it.  Sometimes the micro SD is used without formatting. This causes errors.


----------



## neofun (Dec 20, 2013)

For the moment i got boots 3.2.4 ww .raw + flashpyer. I want to update to 3.2.7 but after the phone restart, it restore to 3.2.4. I don't want the root... or depends. 
My wish is to keep the flash working, update to 3.2.7 and the tablet not rooted, or i can disable root for short times when i use one eToken app.
What you suggest me?
Burn 3.2.4 unrooted and update to 3.2.7 and after find a method to make flash work 
Or 
Burn 3.2.4, root with cyntia, update to 3.2.7 and find a method to hide root from that app?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## gogash (Dec 20, 2013)

toonsters said:


> You might want to format the micro SD card in an Android phone or using a PC to fat format before copying the raw file on to it.  Sometimes the micro SD is used without formatting. This causes errors.

Click to collapse



Ok so, after i saw you advise, i remembered that my SD card was full of some system folders. With fear, but still strongly decided to root it, i formatted the SD card in fat32, uploaded 3.2.4 firmware (which i got from asus website) and tried installing it. No results, everything came back as the first time, with only asus logo appearing and than freezing. Then i redid everything with 3.2.3 and my phablet worked again. This time i had 3.2.3 version resulting on my ABOUT TABLET menu (if you don't recall, the last time with the same raw file i had installed 3.2.2) Happy about the progress, thought maybe the update should be gradual. Did everything again with 3.2.4, with no results, and came back to 3.2.3. 
The question now is, does it count that the ASUS firmware had ''for WW SKU version only'' title? i don't even know what that means. And the second question is if i should still try rooting it with the method you copied previously (with CYDIA) even though i'm on 3.2.3 version and not on the 3.2.4 version?


----------



## toonsters (Dec 21, 2013)

gogash said:


> Ok so, after i saw you advise, i remembered that my SD card was full of some system folders. With fear, but still strongly decided to root it, i formatted the SD card in fat32, uploaded 3.2.4 firmware (which i got from asus website) and tried installing it. No results, everything came back as the first time, with only asus logo appearing and than freezing. Then i redid everything with 3.2.3 and my phablet worked again. This time i had 3.2.3 version resulting on my ABOUT TABLET menu (if you don't recall, the last time with the same raw file i had installed 3.2.2) Happy about the progress, thought maybe the update should be gradual. Did everything again with 3.2.4, with no results, and came back to 3.2.3.
> The question now is, does it count that the ASUS firmware had ''for WW SKU version only'' title? i don't even know what that means. And the second question is if i should still try rooting it with the method you copied previously (with CYDIA) even though i'm on 3.2.3 version and not on the 3.2.4 version?

Click to collapse




You should format it to Fat and not Fat32. Check your SKU...  see in your tablet settings...  About Tablet and check if your version is WW...  there are different SKU firmware for different regions like Japan, China and worldwide


----------



## gogash (Dec 21, 2013)

toonsters said:


> You should format it to Fat and not Fat32. Check your SKU...  see in your tablet settings...  About Tablet and check if your version is WW...  there are different SKU firmware for different regions like Japan, China and worldwide

Click to collapse



Update: i tried the method of root with 3.2.3 and it still worked! god me the upgrade OTA and now i have root permission finally! Eff yeah! Thanks! 
Ps. - i know it's off topic so excuse me but i was wondering if there was the way to delete g+, gearth, play music,  and all the google's apps from tablet? i used RootAppDelete for the asus apps and it seemed to be doing great job but googles app keeps reappearing  
i can't succeed to delete icons from the main menu so as soon as i click them they install themselfs again


----------



## MobiMikes (Dec 21, 2013)

gogash said:


> Update: i tried the method of root with 3.2.3 and it still worked! god me the upgrade OTA and now i have root permission finally! Eff yeah! Thanks!
> Ps. - i know it's off topic so excuse me but i was wondering if there was the way to delete g+, gearth, play music,  and all the google's apps from tablet? i used RootAppDelete for the asus apps and it seemed to be doing great job but googles app keeps reappearing
> i can't succeed to delete icons from the main menu so as soon as i click them they install themselfs again

Click to collapse



Titanium backup.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## quim-net (Dec 25, 2013)

*3.2.7 + root*

hi

much time have installed the version *3.2.4 + root*, I updated the tablet, yesterday afternoon made ​​it without any problems.

We are now in the *3.2.7 + root*

thanks for everything

encourage it simple :good:

regards


----------



## pavlos46 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Fonepad 7*

So the Fonepad 7 got the update to 4.3 what about us the original Fonepad owners are forgotten by Asus stuck on 4.1 with crappy memory managment.

Pavlos


----------



## quim-net (Dec 25, 2013)

*How to fix Asus fonepad drained battery [video]*

How to fix Asus fonepad drained battery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcQgpISSi8​


----------



## petesanchez (Dec 29, 2013)

*system apk's*

I purchased a new fonepad, successfully updated to ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (THX Botto00!). I tried some tweaks and customizations, but accidentally deleted some system apps.
Is there a way to extract them from file ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw ?


----------



## quim-net (Dec 29, 2013)

petesanchez said:


> I purchased a new fonepad, successfully updated to ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw (THX Botto00!). I tried some tweaks and customizations, but accidentally deleted some system apps.
> Is there a way to extract them from file ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw ?

Click to collapse



hi

You can retrieve the app that starting left again and lpreceso load from ext card as you have done recently with v3.2.4, do not lose your personal data.

:good:


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## russel51 (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe we can put some pressure on Intel for updates claming we don't buy Intel equipped products in the future due to lack of support and updates. They must be sensible to complains, they are at huge disadvantage in mobile market.


----------



## Cyrus_pc (Dec 30, 2013)

*Root It Using Exploit*

One click root is very old method and is Patched on almost all new devices..

Here are some new methods ..

Cydia Impactor
http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/

This tool roots almost any Android device..
After rooting download either Superuser.apk or SuperSU.apk

I have tested this Exploit on almost 10 devices, And it rooted them all.. :laugh:

If you need any further help,
Refer to  my post  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2346325

Feel free to mail me [email protected]


----------



## hamiltonmcf (Dec 30, 2013)

*Update root*

I have root in 3.2.4, but i can't update to 3.2.7, the system restore 3.2.4. How i could resolve this?
Thanks!!!


----------



## greedone (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello, i have me371mg with 3.2.4 fw, in many posts you mention how to update to 3.2.5-6-7, its for every country or how it works..?
I asking because when i bought this device (2 weeks ago), there was preinstalled 3.2.6 fw but later i was try root etc where i downgrade it to 3.2.4 but   im not recieve any OTA update... I wrote msg to ASUS Support(they reply me very fast) and says 3.2.4 is latest update.. Any issue?

Sorry for my "native english" 

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## abadgamer (Dec 31, 2013)

hi
i have a strange problem with my padfone
and i cant find a good thread for posting this

if i left my padfone for a few hours and go back to that, my touch wont work.
this problem persist for almost an hour and after that my touch come's back.
and again, if i left that for hours same things happen
even i reset that to factory setting and hit turn on and volume up key together and reset padfone too but no luck.
please if you know my solution, help me


ww_pad-v3.2.4

thanks


----------



## qchauz (Jan 2, 2014)

*How to root my fonepad?*

This is the imformation of my fonepad.
http://imgur.com/l926DNO

I used the method in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264
but it doesn't work.
It aways show me "No device found".
What can I do?
Do I have to downgrade to 3.2.4?


----------



## pankajd (Jan 2, 2014)

*Custom ROM*

Hi, Cant we have custom roms without rooting it? Related to this anyone aware of ROMs for Fonepad. I am dying for new version. Is anyone at xDA building it? If someone has updated about android upgrade from ASUS please share. 


Thanks


----------



## greedone (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, ag this time we are waiting for allow bootloader unlock from asus. There was some petitions but i dont know nothing about progress...

Now i have 3.2.4 rooted with SuperCharger(black dog) and everything is cool, very fast, smooth... multitasking, gaming, working... everything works well.

Odoslané z ME371MG pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## ducklas1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

i bought a Fonepad last week to read PDFs on it. But it is way toooo slow to read Pdfs with only 50 pages. It needs too much time to load every single page. My iPhone 4 is even a lot faster than the Fonepad!!!

I tried nearly every Pdf App in Google Play with same result. Is there a good solution? What is wrong???

I guess i hv to sent it back to amazon, but i like the design and the phone function.

Please help me...


----------



## quim-net (Jan 3, 2014)

*flash in v3.2.7 ??*

hi

since upgrading to *v3.2.7*, I had not had the need to use "*flas*h" into your browser.
but today I wanted to watch _TV online_, and surprise! _not work "flash"_, "_this device does not support flash_"

Is there anyone who has been able to solve?  Formerly with the *v3.2.4 by botto00*, this was resolved, now* no v 3.2.7*

thanks


----------



## greedone (Jan 3, 2014)

How to fix this problem with flash player - goo.gl/5Gvxxr

For me works well!

Odoslané z LT30p pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## chirantantab (Jan 4, 2014)

*Only needs 80Sign*

920 Signed and only 80 needs
Please Sign the Petition and help to unlock the boot loader
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg


----------



## quim-net (Jan 4, 2014)

greedone said:


> How to fix this problem with flash player - goo.gl/5Gvxxr
> 
> For me works well!
> 
> Odoslané z LT30p pomocou Tapatalku

Click to collapse




hi

until now, with version v3.2.4 by botto00 flash player it came preinstalled on frw.

since been upgraded to higher versions the flash is lost because of factory is not installed.

tell me in which version of frw you have it installed because it does not work in v3.2.7


thanks and regards


----------



## greedone (Jan 4, 2014)

3.2.4, i cant update via OTA (without root too), some issue?

Odoslané z ME371MG pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## toonsters (Jan 6, 2014)

ducklas1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i bought a Fonepad last week to read PDFs on it. But it is way toooo slow to read Pdfs with only 50 pages. It needs too much time to load every single page. My iPhone 4 is even a lot faster than the Fonepad!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your firmware for latest version.... if not then upgrade.... preferably root your fonepad


----------



## the:dodger (Jan 6, 2014)

toonsters said:


> Check your firmware for latest version.... if not then upgrade.... preferably root your fonepad

Click to collapse





ducklas1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i bought a Fonepad last week to read PDFs on it. But it is way toooo slow to read Pdfs with only 50 pages. It needs too much time to load every single page. My iPhone 4 is even a lot faster than the Fonepad!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try pdfviewer? You can give it higher cpu and gpu prio in the settings and set it to preload more pages and keep them cached in ram.
I also set it to use two threads, even so I am not sure if this is of any use since the cpu is only single core.
This was the only viewer that gave me good performance after those tweaks.
I think that maybe none of the pdf viewer is optimized for x86.

Cheers


----------



## vel_tins (Jan 6, 2014)

greedone said:


> 3.2.4, i cant update via OTA (without root too), some issue?

Click to collapse



If the update fails, you can check the log files in the "cache" directory for errors.
You can't update via OTA if you've modified any files in /system!.
Even a modified "build.prop" will cause OTA to fail.


----------



## rfrazier (Jan 8, 2014)

I've noticed a significant difference in the rendering speed of PDF viewers.  After trying a number of PDF readers, I've settled on MuPDF.    Things are helped, no doubt, by there being a x86 version of MuPDF.  You can get it at f-droid.   There's no way to get around it: the Fonepad is not the speediest platform in the entire universe.  Still, it is, on my view, nearly the coolest.    

https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=mupdf&fdid=com.artifex.mupdfdemo

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jan 8, 2014)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> until now, with version v3.2.4 by botto00 flash player it came preinstalled on frw.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 3.2.7 with working flashplayer (I'm using it for my work)
I started from botto00 3.2.4 with flash and busybox and followed the rfraiser method of squirrelling away the su binary and I arrived to the 3.2.7 with flashplayer and busybox still there.

Pay attention to browser! Flashplayer does not work on Chrome, you have to use the standard browser.


Thanks again botto00 and rfraiser!
(botto00 we miss you!!!)

bye!


----------



## quim-net (Jan 9, 2014)

TheyKilledKenny said:


> I have 3.2.7 with working flashplayer (I'm using it for my work)
> I started from botto00 3.2.4 with flash and busybox and followed the rfraiser method of squirrelling away the su binary and I arrived to the 3.2.7 with flashplayer and busybox still there.
> 
> Pay attention to browser! Flashplayer does not work on Chrome, you have to use the standard browser.
> ...

Click to collapse




hi

thanks for the help

but not what I need, root is working properly.

would be possible to make me a copy of the following folder:

/ data / data / com.adobe.flashplayer / *lib*

the "*lib*" folder of your fonepad

thanks


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## devrruti (Jan 10, 2014)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That folder is empty on b0tt00 3.2.4 rooted with flash


----------



## TheyKilledKenny (Jan 10, 2014)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





devrruti said:


> That folder is empty on b0tt00 3.2.4 rooted with flash

Click to collapse



Yes, empty folder.
I know you are ok with root, but following the path of b0tt00 3.2.4 rooted with flash and after that OTA with rfraiser method, you'll end up with a 3.2.7 with a working flashplayer as I did.


----------



## kitbodin223 (Jan 11, 2014)

*no "MOVE TO SDcard" on asus fonepad k004 model*

I follow botto0 instruction and when I check with rootchecker app, app said its already rooted. But how can I have the "movetosdcard" button on my asus k004 fonepad so I can transfer app from phone to microsd ?please help me botto0


----------



## bokitikiti (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi guys! I've read at gsmarena that there will be a 4.3 jb ota update coming for our fonepad 7, have any one here already have jb 4.3?

Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app


----------



## xda163fm (Jan 11, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi guys! I've read at gsmarena that there will be a 4.3 jb ota update coming for our fonepad 7, have any one here already have jb 4.3?

Click to collapse



I hope i am proved wrong but this is for the fonepad 7 and not for the original fonepad.

I am certainly never buying an asus product again as asus have not delivered what they promised by not releasing 4.3.

It has also annoyed me that they have never unlocked the bootloader.

As usual early adopters have been left with a worse product with no updates. 

Some discussion and news item at http://www.gsmarena.com/newscomm-7517.php


----------



## Siputih (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all..is anybody here who's still running 3.2.4 of firmware would like kindly share bootanimation.zip in system/media ? as I don't know how to pull it out from the raw file. Thank you so much in sdvance.


----------



## vel_tins (Jan 12, 2014)

Siputih said:


> Hi all..is anybody here who's still running 3.2.4 of firmware would like kindly share bootanimation.zip in system/media ?

Click to collapse



Here it is


----------



## Siputih (Jan 12, 2014)

vel_tins said:


> Here it is

Click to collapse



Thank pal..


----------



## pankajd (Jan 12, 2014)

Can we not extract the 4.3JB ROM from fonepad 7 and modify it for original fonepad. 

Is there any way to put forward a request to XDA to design 4.3 ROM for original fonepad. 

(I am also definitely not buying ASUS again, I feel betrayed)

(What I fail to understand the companies essentially get the Android for free from Google, unlike iPhone and Win ; And still they don't update it. We don't need tweaks - give us a vanilla update if they can not upgrade the bloatwares.)

Highly disappointed.











xda163fm said:


> I hope i am proved wrong but this is for the fonepad 7 and not for the original fonepad.
> 
> I am certainly never buying an asus product again as asus have not delivered what they promised by not releasing 4.3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Stelios.GR (Jan 12, 2014)

*connect fonepad via hdmi*

Hello i recently bought an mhl cable from ebay and found out that it doesn't work with asus fonepad.Does anyone know how to access hdmi settings and if slimport works with this device?
Thanks


----------



## pankajd (Jan 13, 2014)

*Only 44 need please sign the petition*



chirantantab said:


> 920 Signed and only 80 needs
> Please Sign the Petition and help to unlock the boot loader
> change.org/en-GB/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg[/url]

Click to collapse




Only 44 need please sign the petition


----------



## surpryse (Jan 14, 2014)

chirantantab said:


> 920 Signed and only 80 needs
> Please Sign the Petition and help to unlock the boot loader
> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/asus-issue-a-bootloader-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-me371mg

Click to collapse



Firmed


----------



## AlvaroGP (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm one of those who won't buy an Asus product again. In fact I won't buy any more Android devices. I'm tired of throwing away stuff just because it can't be updated.


----------



## kinged (Jan 16, 2014)

*looking for Fonepad 7 32 GB*

I have just signed partition.

I have the original Fonepad 32 GB.  Now I want to upgrade to Fonepad 7 32 GB, but all I can find is 8 GB.  Anyone know where to purchase a 32 GB one?

Thanks


----------



## chirantantab (Jan 16, 2014)

surpryse said:


> Firmed

Click to collapse



Now Only 22 needed:good:


----------



## DeDua (Jan 19, 2014)

Can someone upload stock keyboard apk made by asus? Thanks


----------



## quanganh2627 (Jan 20, 2014)

DeDua said:


> Can someone upload stock keyboard apk made by asus? Thanks

Click to collapse



Here you are drive.google.com/file/d/0BwEWY6gMvYOeUVdqXzczbGVVbVE/edit?usp=sharing
I'm newbie so can't post link

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## kinged (Jan 21, 2014)

Siputih said:


> Reached..

Click to collapse



So we passed 1000.  Does that mean Asus will release the root?  Do they even pay attention?


----------



## greedone (Jan 21, 2014)

Something goes, Fonepad support page on asus site not working

Odoslané z Nexus 7 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## vel_tins (Jan 22, 2014)

I've signed the petition as well and I always favour an unlocked bootloader...but:
I am not sure, if this will bring any improvement in this case.
The user/developer base is too small (imho) and not forget, it is a X86 device with all it's limitations.
We have root, so we can delete the "bloatware", install Adaware etc...
The Asus firmware is really good, nothing to complain (except of the crappy "caller delay" bug.. *SHAME SHAME SHAME ASUS*).
So, I personally can live with the status quo. 
Could be worse...:silly:


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## kinged (Jan 24, 2014)

vel_tins said:


> I've signed the petition as well and I always favour an unlocked bootloader...but:
> I am not sure, if this will bring any improvement in this case.
> The user/developer base is too small (imho) and not forget, it is a X86 device with all it's limitations.
> We have root, so we can delete the "bloatware", install Adaware etc...
> ...

Click to collapse



My fonepad works fine.  I am very happy with mine.  What is caller delay bug?


----------



## vel_tins (Jan 24, 2014)

kinged said:


> ....What is caller delay bug?

Click to collapse



The caller can't hear you the first 3-4 seconds, after you answered the call.
Seems, that the microphone is activated on too late(?)
Very annoying.


----------



## quim-net (Jan 25, 2014)

*please help*

hello

less than a month ago to update to version 3.2.7 without problems, obtaining root by the method of Cydia Impactor
a week ago, the pc does not detect the tablet, this enabled "usb debugging" is enabled storage and "multimedia device" (mtp).
I have changed several cables (in other devices work well), I have changed pc (4) and none recognizes the tablet, other devices without problems.

*- is there someone or has been with this problem and resolved?*

I have come down version 3.2.4 and neither of the detected, I have left the state of manufactures, not detected

when connected to pc only accepts the battery charge.

I am now with version 3.2.4 + root + flash (  if it works now)



please help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

*Good luck with your research*



botto00 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42646929&postcount=294

Click to collapse



Thank you for your enthusiastic help.
I know that you are very busy, but if you have a little time.
My device version is JZO54K.CN_epad-V3.3.3-CU-20130924,this version can't use 3.2.4 raw.
I hope that you can release this version rooted raw for us who are custom machine users.
If you have no enough time.
Never mind. After all, you have helped so many people. You are great!


----------



## pankajd (Jan 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your enthusiastic help.
> I know that you are very busy, but if you have a little time.
> My device version is JZO54K.CN_epad-V3.3.3-CU-20130924,this version can't use 3.2.4 raw.
> I hope that you can release this version rooted raw for us who are custom machine users.
> ...

Click to collapse



So It seems 1000 signature does mean anything to ASUS. And We will remain stuck at 4.1.2JB. :crying:


----------



## Lord Childe (Jan 30, 2014)

AlvaroGP said:


> I'm one of those who won't buy an Asus product again. In fact I won't buy any more Android devices. I'm tired of throwing away stuff just because it can't be updated.

Click to collapse



I can't understand people who are obsessed with getting the latest update. From my experience updating creates more problems that it solves, doing away with good features and replacing them with bad ones. I'm on 4.2 (Fonepad 7) and I have no intention of updating, even though I have daily system nags to do so.


----------



## kinged (Feb 1, 2014)

quim-net said:


> hello
> 
> less than a month ago to update to version 3.2.7 without problems, obtaining root by the method of Cydia Impactor
> a week ago, the pc does not detect the tablet, this enabled "usb debugging" is enabled storage and "multimedia device" (mtp).
> ...

Click to collapse



I had similar problem after I tried to root Nexus 7 tablet.  My computer will not detect my tablet.  I can no longer see folders on my tablet.   I solved it by downloading Asus Android USB drivers for windows (do a search).  After you connect the tablet, you have to go into control setting  and manually change the driver.  You only has to do it once.  It solved the issue for me.


----------



## quim-net (Feb 1, 2014)

kinged said:


> I had similar problem after I tried to root Nexus 7 tablet.  My computer will not detect my tablet.  I can no longer see folders on my tablet.   I solved it by downloading Asus Android USB drivers for windows (do a search).  After you connect the tablet, you have to go into control setting  and manually change the driver.  You only has to do it once.  It solved the issue for me.

Click to collapse



hi

*thank you very much*, I already realized, I changed USB cables, I changed my pc, I changed SO
and all this has not been good, I changed the rom v 3.2.4 (no root), leaving the tablet as newly purchased and continues the same problem.

I send the tablet to SAT Barcelona


----------



## pankajd (Feb 9, 2014)

quim-net said:


> hi
> 
> *thank you very much*, I already realized, I changed USB cables, I changed my pc, I changed SO
> and all this has not been good, I changed the rom v 3.2.4 (no root), leaving the tablet as newly purchased and continues the same problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi friends, 
I need help on this. 

Upon SD card insertion, we get the notification at Notification bar saying SD card is inserted. This notification, however, is permanent and only goes off when we remove SD card. Is there anyway to hide this particular notification. The reason being many time accidentally pressing the notification it unmounts SD card and then needed to reinserted again. This happens many time, given that size of the notification, the accidentally touching the notification is quite frequent. I have used many other device, but only fonepad has such permanent notification system for SD card mount. Could you please suggest me how to hide it. 

Thanks


----------



## H3RY (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know how to fix issue when copying file from Windows 7 PC to Fonepad? 
I always got "Media Foundation Protected Pipeline EXE has Stopped Working". Not all file making this issue, i googling and the result is that this is related to some kind of anti piracy media protection. But any methode to fix this like removing mfpmp.exe from system32 is not working because i can not get full control over the mfpmp.exe file. 

Please somebody help me....


----------



## devrruti (Feb 11, 2014)

H3RY said:


> Does anyone know how to fix issue when copying file from Windows 7 PC to Fonepad?
> I always got "Media Foundation Protected Pipeline EXE has Stopped Working". Not all file making this issue, i googling and the result is that this is related to some kind of anti piracy media protection. But any methode to fix this like removing mfpmp.exe from system32 is not working because i can not get full control over the mfpmp.exe file.
> 
> Please somebody help me....

Click to collapse



Yes,  very easy:
- Download and install liliusb on windows
- insert an empty USB drive
- then run liliusb to put your preferred Linux distribution on that USB drive (I'd suggest Kubuntu, is easy and very nice and similar to windows 7 but without the virus and errors you have)
- now you can boot Linux from the USB to try it, and if you like it you can install it in a few clicks alongside other operating systems


----------



## H3RY (Feb 11, 2014)

devrruti said:


> Yes,  very easy:
> - Download and install liliusb on windows
> - insert an empty USB drive
> - then run liliusb to put your preferred Linux distribution on that USB drive (I'd suggest Kubuntu, is easy and very nice and similar to windows 7 but without the virus and errors you have)
> - now you can boot Linux from the USB to try it, and if you like it you can install it in a few clicks alongside other operating systems

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply...
Do you mean that i must copy my files using Kubuntu Live CD? 
Did my fonepad will automatically detected by Kubuntu?

i'll give it a try.


----------



## vel_tins (Feb 11, 2014)

H3RY said:


> thanks for your reply...
> Do you mean that i must copy my files using Kubuntu Live CD?
> Did my fonepad will automatically detected by Kubuntu?
> 
> i'll give it a try.

Click to collapse



I suspect, it was meant sarcastically.
First, remove the viruses from your current Windows OS. (if possible at all) 
Try again


----------



## H3RY (Feb 11, 2014)

vel_tins said:


> I suspect, it was meant sarcastically.
> First, remove the viruses from your current Windows OS. (if possible at all)
> Try again

Click to collapse



i can guarantee that my Windows 7 is free from any kind of viruses. I just recently fresh install it.


----------



## devrruti (Feb 11, 2014)

H3RY said:


> i can guarantee that my Windows 7 is free from any kind of viruses. I just recently fresh install it.

Click to collapse



Well, maybe you call them "features" instead of viruses. I can guarantee you that windows and many closed source software is full of backdoor features by Microsoft and NSA at least 
They even had backdoors in freebsd (a very secure and open source operating system) and nobody noticed them in the code for years. 

Anyway, your problem is errors in your operating system, that's why I suggested you to try Kubuntu, it's easy, nice, free, open source, and just works. But this is offtopic, it has nothing to do with fonepad. If you need any help with Linux, just ask me in private message, I will gladly guide you, it is very easy and it just takes a few minutes to install, you just need to be careful with the partitioning steps. If you insist on using windows, you should ask  Bill, we can't fix your windows, it's not open source.


----------



## vrg3030 (Feb 11, 2014)

Karim Kahale said:


> Why don't you use this root method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## gferen (Feb 11, 2014)

vrg3030 said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



if correctly understand u rooted fonepad with this root method in link above? which option u selected in menu?


----------



## locust108 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Root, ASUS fonepad*

hi i've read all the threads all 1300+ of them!

i notice that there isnt any updates past  3.2.4.. for CN fw
noticed quim-net made mention to some extent

any insight into what options i can choose?

phone came with 3.2.6 and recently OTA updated  to 3.2.7


please suggestion options..

or should i just settle for the 3.2.4 rooted version

regards


----------



## wolki7 (Feb 11, 2014)

locust108 said:


> hi i've read all the threads all 1300+ of them!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you stay with 3.2.4 rooted, there's no crucial improvements in 3.2.5 to 3.2.7 (actually no one even knows what exactly is changed!). So just be happy with 3.2.4 and get some x86 optimized apps and games 

Cheers


----------



## greedone (Feb 13, 2014)

Fix for skype videocalling is in 3.2.6 or 3.2.7

Odoslané z LT30p pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Patozan (Feb 13, 2014)

wolki7 said:


> I suggest you stay with 3.2.4 rooted, there's no crucial improvements in 3.2.5 to 3.2.7 (actually no one even knows what exactly is changed!). So just be happy with 3.2.4 and get some x86 optimized apps and games
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



I noticed improved stability. My 3.2.4 used to suddenly reboot. Since 3.2.7 the system seem more stable and fluid, specially after disabling the bloatware. But if root is more important, then 3.2.4 is the way to go.


----------



## H3RY (Feb 14, 2014)

*can't update OTA*

Hello guys...

last week i buy this fonepad ME371MG, but i can't get OTA update. I check via System Update and it says that my device is up-to-date.
could you help me to get system update for my tablet.
My current Build Number is: JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.1.17-20130508

thanks.


----------



## vahid_cruise (Feb 14, 2014)

*Slow 3G internet speed on fonepad7*

My tablet is fonepad7.But the 3g internet speed is very low compared with my previous samsung tablet WITH THE SAME SIM CARD.
My 3g speed is 3 times more in samsung compared with fonepad 7. I used the same sim card in both tablets and I didn't change the geographical place of test
The internet speed is very important for me so help me plz
TNX


----------



## rfrazier (Feb 14, 2014)

wolki7 said:


> I suggest you stay with 3.2.4 rooted, there's no crucial improvements in 3.2.5 to 3.2.7 (actually no one even knows what exactly is changed!). So just be happy with 3.2.4 and get some x86 optimized apps and games
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



From the timing of the update, they look to be security fixes.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## alucardbcn (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi! sorry x my english i try to explainme, i have problem with bluetooth when connect with radio car and headset both at same time one for phone audio and headset for multimedia 10 minuts and disconnect automatically one of them, with other terminals i never have this problem. I think it's probably incompatibility with my headset or car radio and bluetooth 3.0, separatelly runs perfect but i like to connect both dispositives. it's possible to change this Bluettoth 3.0 per 2.1changing files? Im root 3.2.7..or another solution idea?

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bencus11 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Firmware*

Hi!

Is there any info about 4.2.2 launch date?
Thanks!


----------



## dememted1 (Feb 20, 2014)

*rooting*

Hi all,
I got my fonepad today with build no. JZ054K WW_eepad-V3.2.7-O2_UK-20131210.
I tries to downgrade to version ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw but it fails. Am I doing something wrong or is it not possible?


----------



## kilrah_il (Feb 21, 2014)

*Chinese fonepad*

Hi guys,
I have a Fonepad my dad bought in China. I want to change the firmware to international. Anyone can point me to how I do it?
My current build number is JZO54K.CN_epad-V3.2.2-20130521.
P.S. since my desktop is a Mac, it would be great if any tools used are for MacOS, but if there is no way around Linux/Windows, no prob, I will manage 

Thanks all!


----------



## rfrazier (Feb 22, 2014)

dememted1 said:


> Hi all,
> I got my fonepad today with build no. JZ054K WW_eepad-V3.2.7-O2_UK-20131210.
> I tries to downgrade to version ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw but it fails. Am I doing something wrong or is it not possible?

Click to collapse



The build looks unusual.  Did you get the phone from O2, or locked to O2?  If so, they may not allow changing to a generic version of the ROM.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## kilrah_il (Feb 23, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> The build looks unusual.  Did you get the phone from O2, or locked to O2?  If so, they may not allow changing to a generic version of the ROM.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse




It was bought in China. I don't know if it is locked to any carrier. On Asus' site there are firmware updates for this version. If I upgrade to one of them, will it be easier to root?

Thanks


----------



## rfrazier (Feb 23, 2014)

kilrah_il said:


> It was bought in China. I don't know if it is locked to any carrier. On Asus' site there are firmware updates for this version. If I upgrade to one of them, will it be easier to root?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I don't think so.  My understanding is that you have to start with an early firmware version to get root, then you can retain root as you upgrade to newer firmware versions, but you can't do the initial obtaining of root on the later firmware versions.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## downloader03 (Feb 23, 2014)

*android update - n/a *

wasn't too convinced that asus will leave us at 4.1 so i sent an email to them if they are planning to rollout any android update at all.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Asus, and thank you for choosing our product.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this confirms we are really stuck at 4.1 
i am now one with those who regret choosing this :silly:


----------



## kilrah_il (Feb 23, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> I don't think so.  My understanding is that you have to start with an early firmware version to get root, then you can retain root as you upgrade to newer firmware versions, but you can't do the initial obtaining of root on the later firmware versions.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Well, any idea how to root this version? I can't seem to find the way....


----------



## dememted1 (Feb 24, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> The build looks unusual.  Did you get the phone from O2, or locked to O2?  If so, they may not allow changing to a generic version of the ROM.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Seems flash fails at image on my fonepad .... mine is oem and not sku


----------



## gferen (Feb 25, 2014)

just a short confirmation. as understood.
for root i have to download RAW from asus 2.3.4 version and downgrade to it. after that obtain root with impactor. before and after update to newer version i have to use a script described in this tread to preserver root in new versions. 

after downgrade my data most probably wont be preserved or it will?

may thanks for confirmation and help


----------



## kilrah_il (Feb 25, 2014)

gferen said:


> just a short confirmation. as understood.
> for root i have to download RAW from asus 2.3.4 version and downgrade to it. after that obtain root with impactor. before and after update to newer version i have to use a script described in this tread to preserver root in new versions.
> 
> after downgrade my data most probably wont be preserved or it will?
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so I managed to root my device, but it's still CN version of firmware. Anyway to change region to WW?

Thanks all


----------



## NilTop (Feb 27, 2014)

*Root for Asus Fonepad 3.2.7*

Hello, 

I have been using thw Asus Fonepad version 3.2.7. 

I have never rooted a device before and I want to root it. 

Please could someone advise exactly how to proceed. 

Many Thanks


----------



## gferen (Feb 27, 2014)

NilTop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been using thw Asus Fonepad version 3.2.7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it should be the procedure i mentioned it few posts before. well is just that i need confirmation that is correct.  but i might try it anyway before confirmation.  as well there is one solution on i think on 27 page of this tread.


Update: 

So far so good. flashing 3.2.4 success and then root. backup of root also. now i am on updating. 

Do i have to repeat process for upgrade to 3.2.7?


Update:
after OTA i got directly to 3.2.7. and after restore root stays.


----------



## locust108 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Rooting.. but first backing up data*

hey guys, i'm in the process of rooting my  phone, however since i use my fonepad for alot of network admin work i got a plethora of wifi passwords and APN settings stored up on this device which i would liked backed up.
I've found ways to back up such data, one involves copying the wpa_supplicant.conf file or making use of apps from google play. 
 however all of these involves already having a rooted phone. seeing that rooting is what i aim for im stuck at options. 

enough of back story,  what i'm asking is would i lose data if i downgrade my firmware from 3.27 to the rooted firmare 3.24 chinese version..
and if not then i dont have to worry about backing up.  titanium back up also requires root.. so i'm unsure what to do.


----------



## gferen (Feb 27, 2014)

locust108 said:


> hey guys, i'm in the process of rooting my  phone, however since i use my fonepad for alot of network admin work i got a plethora of wifi passwords and APN settings stored up on this device which i would liked backed up.
> I've found ways to back up such data, one involves copying the wpa_supplicant.conf file or making use of apps from google play.
> however all of these involves already having a rooted phone. seeing that rooting is what i aim for im stuck at options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i just rooted today. first downgrade from 3.2.7 to 3.2.4 (downloaded from official asus web site) after downgrade all stuff stayed on its place. even wifi passwords... then i rooted with cydia impactor which rooted and didn't want to reboot or anything. from rooted fonepad you can copy this files.

anyway get confirmation from others also if possible.  good luck


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 1, 2014)

I rooted using Cydia Impactor. My question is: How do I stop the device from downloading system Update whenever I connect to wifi?


----------



## nasaselva (Mar 4, 2014)

*Android 4.3 soon on fonepad 7 ME371MG*

Dear All,

ASUS fonepad 7 ME371MG will get Android 4.3 Soon.. :silly:

Source: Email From ASUS.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Selva,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Myra and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

We apologize for the inconvenience in using our product and the delayed response due to the weekend. Thank you for your understanding.

Hi, we're very glad to help you. For this issue, it will directly upgrade to 4.3 soon. Sorry for the trouble.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you. 

Have a nice day!

Best regards,
Myra
Customer Service Center
ASUSTek Computer Inc.

---------- Original Message ----------
From : [email protected]
Sent : 2014/3/3 10:19:18
To : "[email protected]"
Subject : Re: Re:Re:Re:Re:<TSD> Eee Pad ASUS Fonepad [ID=RWTM20140124011908620-898] 

[CASEID=TM20140303200710]

Dear Team,

Is there any update for my asus fonepad 7 ME371MG to get Android 4.2 ?
Please give me the solution to update my tablet.

Selva
India


----------



## urbie47 (Mar 4, 2014)

Great news if true.  Meanwhile..... when i  get an  update where can i  see what update it  is.  To where  is it  downloaded.  The  devicetracker thingie doesn't work (of course) 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME371MG met Tapatalk


----------



## urbie47 (Mar 4, 2014)

*update to 4.3*

sorry Nasaselva to disappoint you. Don't know in what Asus department your Myra is active but search for android43rel.jpg  and you'll find an official updateschedule from Asus. (would say....confront her)   Personally it doesn't bother me that much cause my pad stays as functional as it was and were i bought it for.


----------



## nasaselva (Mar 4, 2014)

*4.3 Update Shedule*



urbie47 said:


> sorry Nasaselva to disappoint you. Don't know in what Asus department your Myra is active but search for android43rel.jpg  and you'll find an official updateschedule from Asus. (would say....confront her)   Personally it doesn't bother me that much cause my pad stays as functional as it was and were i bought it for.

Click to collapse



Dear urbie47,

Refer this link

technosamigos.com/asus-android-4-3-jelly-bean-update-schedule

Selva


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 5, 2014)

There is no benefit in arguing about when or even if there will be any update. We just have to wait until the people at ASUS rolls out the update. This companies-ASUS,Samsung,etc always announce in advance about this and that updates but eventually rolls out late if at all.

Meanwhile if anybody is knowledeable, the kernel source is available officially from ASUS.......


----------



## H3RY (Mar 5, 2014)

someone ever try to perform zipalign via app called Android Tweaker2 ?

I want to try zipaligning all apk but i affraid if i got bootloop. i used this method to speed up some app on other smartphone, but never try on fonepad. please suggest...

thanks (& sorry for bad english)


----------



## bokitikiti (Mar 5, 2014)

*misspelled word detection*

Hi guys! I am wondering how does Fonepad 7 detects misspelled words (by underlining the word)? Is that something special or was it because of an app? Misspelled detection works on Super Note Lite (the app that came with Fonepad 7) and Black Paper app, but it doesn't work on Google Keep and some other note apps. It also doesn't work on Kingsoft and Quick Office. What weird is that it can detect  misspelled words on messaging apps, facebook chat, hangouts etc.

Is there a way to have that in Fonepad Note 6? I wasn't able to find an app that could underline a misspelled word.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 5, 2014)

H3RY said:


> someone ever try to perform zipalign via app called Android Tweaker2 ?
> 
> I want to try zipaligning all apk but i affraid if i got bootloop. i used this method to speed up some app on other smartphone, but never try on fonepad. please suggest...
> 
> thanks (& sorry for bad english)

Click to collapse



You can try using Android Kitchen. Time consuming though.


----------



## H3RY (Mar 5, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> You can try using Android Kitchen. Time consuming though.

Click to collapse



If i'm not wrong, cooking with android kitchen require we have installed CWM to flash the cooked ROM. As far as i know, fonepad doesn't have CWM.
But using Android Tweaker (download free from play store) we can zipalign on the fly without need to re-flash, it just need root. So far it is safe to use it on my other ARM based smartphone, but i never try on fonepad which is x86 based. 

I just afraid if i got bootloop or any unwanted result i don't know any method to recover it. Any sugestion...?


----------



## H3RY (Mar 5, 2014)

Please share antutu score.... my score only 9274. is this normal?


----------



## nikosddesign (Mar 5, 2014)

H3RY said:


> Please share antutu score.... my score only 9274. is this normal?

Click to collapse



yes!  or 9699 with root


----------



## gferen (Mar 5, 2014)

nikosddesign said:


> yes!  or 9699 with root

Click to collapse



9133 root. how so much?

and every next try lower result......


----------



## H3RY (Mar 5, 2014)

nikosddesign said:


> yes!  or 9699 with root

Click to collapse



How to get score that high? Did you remove/freeze the bloatware?
Mine also rooted + greenify, last week i try only get around 8k


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

Dear all... 
is it true that on Ver3.2.2 fonepad now have support for USB OTG?
i get this picture from other forum.


----------



## gferen (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> Dear all...
> is it true that on Ver3.2.2 fonepad now have support for USB OTG?
> i get this picture from other forum.

Click to collapse



Well as I know last version is 3.2.7.....


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

gferen said:


> Well as I know last version is 3.2.7.....

Click to collapse



i know that, i just asking whether fonepad got USB OTG since 3.2.2. 
Because it originally said on the specs that this fonepad doesn't support OTG, also i don't have OTG cable to give it a try.

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> i know that, i just asking whether fonepad got USB OTG since 3.2.2.
> Because it originally said on the specs that this fonepad doesn't support OTG, also i don't have OTG cable to give it a try.
> 
> (sorry for bad english)

Click to collapse



Yes I am on 3.2.4 and USB OTG works.


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> Yes I am on 3.2.4 and USB OTG works.

Click to collapse



good to hear that... now time to buy USB cable.


----------



## gferen (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> good to hear that... now time to buy USB cable.

Click to collapse



didnt you get one with charger?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

gferen said:


> didnt you get one with charger?

Click to collapse



Ooooppss... i'm not notice it. Did you use that cable for USB OTG?
I thought it's only a usual USB charging cable.

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## gferen (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> Ooooppss... i'm not notice it. Did you use that cable for USB OTG?
> I thought it's only a usual USB charging cable.
> 
> (sorry for bad english)

Click to collapse



im transferring data to tablet from pc and reverse and also i rooted tablet with cable included in package.


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

gferen said:


> im transferring data to tablet from pc and reverse and also i rooted tablet with cable included in package.

Click to collapse



could you mount a USB flash disk or Portable hard drive using that cable? i don't think so.
the meaning of OTG is we can mount USB flasdisk/USB storage directly to the fonepad, so it's detected as USB storage.
EDIT: before it's stated on the specs that fonepad could use OTG for USB keyboard only (not USB storage). CMIIW.

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## gferen (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> could you mount a USB flash disk or Portable hard drive using that cable? i don't think so.
> the meaning of OTG is we can mount USB flasdisk/USB storage directly to the fonepad, so it's detected as USB storage.
> EDIT: before it's stated on the specs that fonepad could use OTG for USB keyboard only (not USB storage). CMIIW.
> 
> (sorry for bad english)

Click to collapse



you mean like connecting USB stick to fonepad via cable?


----------



## H3RY (Mar 6, 2014)

gferen said:


> you mean like connecting USB stick to fonepad via cable?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what i mean. 
the seller didn't include USB OTG cable in the box.


----------



## gferen (Mar 6, 2014)

H3RY said:


> Yes, that's what i mean.
> the seller didn't include USB OTG cable in the box.

Click to collapse



aa yes. then this is different.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Same USB OTG cable I had been using on my then Galaxy note 1 I used on the fonepad to connect to my flash disk and USB mouse. I do  not have USB keyboard so cannot test it but I think it would work also.


----------



## alexradoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*OTG ok*

I confim that Fonepad can use external usb storage and external keyboard and mouse using OTG cable. You can even connect an usb hub and use all these external devices at the same time (or a foto camera, mp3 player, etc).  :good:

I use the 3.2.4 rooted firmware.

Btw, is there any docking station for the Fonepad ?

Thanks.
Alex


----------



## ThunderBoyz (Mar 8, 2014)

*stuck in usb logo at boot*

Hi everyone, I came here because I hardly find Fonepad's subforum.
So, my friend's fonepad got this problem : Always shows usb icon at boot, cannot enter both recovery mode and system.





Has anyone faced this issue ??
I have tried many ways, including pushing hard reset button inside the back compartment.
When I try to connect to my 32-bit WinXP, the installed MEDFIELD driver -- which I took from this site-- seems not the right one. Been thinking for 3 days, but still, nothing works. I believe there is a way to fix this.
Any suggestion on fixing this bug ?


----------



## Patozan (Mar 9, 2014)

*OTA*

After rooting 3.2.4 with cydian impactor I am not getting 3.2.7 OTA update. Even before rooting the thing is not working, says that the file failed to download, that I should try again later. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 10, 2014)

Patozan said:


> After rooting 3.2.4 with cydian impactor I am not getting 3.2.7 OTA update. Even before rooting the thing is not working, says that the file failed to download, that I should try again later. Anybody else having this issue?

Click to collapse



Nothing to do with root I think. You have bad internet connection. I have done this many times with no issue. I just hope somebody(@Botto00) will provide a raw 3.2.7 rooted file.


----------



## Patozan (Mar 10, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> Nothing to do with root I think. You have bad internet connection. I have done this many times with no issue. I just hope somebody(@Botto00) will provide a raw 3.2.7 rooted file.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I think my internet is working fine for everything else. I thought that maybe asus is no longer distributing the update. I don't think that a rooted version of 3.2.7 will be possible unless asus releases the full rom.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 11, 2014)

Patozan said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think my internet is working fine for everything else. I thought that maybe asus is no longer distributing the update. I don't think that a rooted version of 3.2.7 will be possible unless asus releases the full rom.

Click to collapse



I take back what I said. I tried today and there was no update from 3.2.4 to 3.2.7....Maybe asus removed it No error message though. Just latest update.


----------



## vel_tins (Mar 11, 2014)

Patozan said:


> ...... I don't think that a rooted version of 3.2.7 will be possible unless asus releases the full rom.

Click to collapse



It is possible!
I'am on 3.2.7 rooted.
The method to keep root after updating from 3.2.4 is somewhere in this thread.
HERE


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think he was responding to what I was saying about a flashable pre rooted 3.2.7.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Take apart for screen replacement*

I found this video for those like me who like to tinker......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpNh1c7NVPY


----------



## Patozan (Mar 13, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> I think he was responding to what I was saying about a flashable pre rooted 3.2.7.

Click to collapse



Precisely!


----------



## devrruti (Mar 14, 2014)

I was just wondering what were cmclient and dmclient apps, installed by default, they ask for many permissions and they were running when receiving sms

some googling and they look like asus spyware backdoors
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1833442

back up them and uninstall


----------



## alucardbcn (Mar 14, 2014)

3.2.9 what is new in this? Possible root?, thanks.

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gferen (Mar 14, 2014)

alucardbcn said:


> 3.2.9 what is new in this? Possible root?, thanks.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



3.2.9?


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## alucardbcn (Mar 14, 2014)

Only 14mb..¿?

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gferen (Mar 14, 2014)

yes small update file. 

i presume to use SU backup for any case as described here from 6. point on.... :

```
1) Flash Asus original firmware 3.2.4 using sd download
2) download cydia impactor from http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/
3) Enable usb debugging !then open impactor.exe from zip and here the pop up screen shows
"# drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su" and press start Button
Mean while ur tablet screen will splash twice with payload logo
4) check with root checker "Congrats! you have root access"
5)Install Super SU and Open! then Enable "Super User"from settings! now go to cydia impactor---->Devicetab---> OpenShell
6) Squirrel away su following rfrazier method ! just Copy this code and paste it to shell ! Then allow it through Permission on ur Phone
************************************************** ***************
#####
# squirrel away a good su. #
# use adb and get root
su
mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# If su saving has been done before, you need to to lose the
# immutable attribute in order to overwrite it. If this is the first time 
# you've saved su, you can skip this step.
/system/bin/busybox chattr -i /system/usr/abcd/efgh 

mkdir /system/usr/abcd
chmod 001 /system/usr/abcd
cat /system/xbin/su > /system/usr/abcd/efgh
chmod 06755 /system/usr/abcd/efgh
/system/bin/busybox chattr +i /system/usr/abcd/efgh
mount -o remount,ro /system /system

# Double check attributes and permissions of efgh.

# Exit root, and try getting root with efgh.
exit
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

# Done squirreling away a good su.
#####
************************************************** *******************
7)Run OTA update ! install ! ur phone will be restart!
8)Restore SU! just Copy this code and paste it to shell again (You need to enable USB debugging again and open impactor shell)
************************************************** ************************************************** *************
OTA update

#####
# Restore su. #
# use adb and get root.
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# I'm assuming that /system/bin/su is a link to /system/xbin/su. If it
# isn't, change as needed.
cat /system/usr/abcd/efgh > /system/xbin/su

chown 0:0 /system/xbin/su
chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
mount -o remount,ro /system /system
# Done restore su. #
####

#
# I double and triple check everything.
#

# After it is known to work, you can get rid of the squirrelled away su by
# changing its attributes, and removing. But, don't remove it until you are
# absolutely confident that you have a good su on your system. Indeed, 
# you might just leave it there.
# Use adb and get root.
su 
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
cd /system/usr
rmdir abcd
************************************************** ***********************************************
9) Your device now on rooted v3.2.6
10) Enjoy! Hope illustrating this method will work properly
```

The only question is "# If su saving has been done before, you need to to lose the
# immutable attribute in order to overwrite it. If this is the first time 
# you've saved su, you can skip this step."

witch attributes??? and where.




Also after first root i did NOT removed directory and file "/system/usr/abcd/efgh"
can i just use restore script after update or is better to perform backup again?


----------



## Patozan (Mar 14, 2014)

*OTA is back*

Folks, this is to let you know that OTA updates from 3.2.4 to 3.2.7 and then to 3.2.9 are available again on the asus servers.:good:


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 15, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hey!
> I was just wondering if linux is another os?
> I would also like to ask if our fonepad have that possibility to run another OS like Unbuntu or Chrome?
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not possible with our locked device.

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




Patozan said:


> Folks, this is to let you know that OTA updates from 3.2.4 to 3.2.7 and then to 3.2.9 are available again on the asus servers.:good:

Click to collapse



And confirming restore root still working


----------



## rfrazier (Mar 15, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> Not possible with our locked device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With root, one can run standard linux in a chroot environment.  

Here's a link to the system I use.  
http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian-kit-en.html

There is now an installer app for this on Google Play and F-Droid.  I've not used  the app, so I don't know if it does x86 (but don't see why not).  Here's a link to the app on F-Droid.

https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=debian&fdid=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## LeoNg628 (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome! I've just help my friend to root his V3.2.9 in TW SKU!! Thanks!

my step:
1. Confirm is TW SKU
2. Download 3.2.4 from ASUS official support site
3. Downgrade from 3.2.9 to 3.2.4
4. run the Cydia impactor, success!
5. follow chirantantab procedure
6. update via OTA
7. still follow chirantantab to restore SU
8. DONE!!!
:victory::victory:


chirantantab said:


> Actually I did nothing! The whole credit goes to rfraiser/Bob.
> I just followed His Path:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chirantantab (Mar 15, 2014)

*about root*



LeoNg628 said:


> Awesome! I've just help my friend to root his V3.2.9 in TW SKU!! Thanks!
> 
> my step:
> 1. Confirm is TW SKU
> ...

Click to collapse





Dude whole credits goes to bob the original founder of the procedure, I just make it easier for understanding


----------



## vel_tins (Mar 16, 2014)

Any noticeable improvements with 3.2.9?
Especially regarding the "caller-delay"


----------



## ANDROiD_eKa (Mar 18, 2014)

Hopefully downloading files is less buggy with 3.2.9.


----------



## surpryse (Mar 18, 2014)

Tested and work. 
"su" restored from original rom 3.2.4 upgraded to 3.2.9.
Where can I find the changelog for this version?


----------



## decade673 (Mar 20, 2014)

*how to root asus fonepad*

How to root tried everything framaroot still no use


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 20, 2014)

decade673 said:


> How to root tried everything framaroot still no use

Click to collapse



http://fieznur.blogspot.com/2013/06/asus-fonepad-root-tutorial.html


----------



## diovan (Mar 20, 2014)

Rom 3.2.9 now available on asus site .. waiting for kitkat though

Sent from my ME371MG using Tapatalk


----------



## quim-net (Mar 20, 2014)

hi


Now it's time to start the clean install on the rom 3.2.4

 "*3.2.4 WW Root + busybox + Flash* by botto00"
 or
 "*ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw *+ this" 

to continue rom 3.2.9  to restore the previous backup root. 

recommended backup app + data (not system), to recover our configurations (eg titanuim backup)


----------



## Ffin72 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the original 3.2.4 WW firmware?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alucardbcn (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad/#support_Download
:sly:

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## H3RY (Mar 21, 2014)

Why i can't OTA update, it always says Server Busy?
i'm still on 3.2.3 (rooted work by botto00)


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 21, 2014)

Now that there is a raw 3.2.9 file I hope there will also be a rooted raw 3.2.9 so that in case we have to reinstall firmware we don't have to downgrade to 3.2.4.....


----------



## vel_tins (Mar 21, 2014)

And as always....*NO* change log
And the more than annoying, "caller delay" still exists.
Crap.


----------



## nikosddesign (Mar 21, 2014)

gferen said:


> 9133 root. how so much?
> 
> and every next try lower result......

Click to collapse





H3RY said:


> How to get score that high? Did you remove/freeze the bloatware?
> Mine also rooted + greenify, last week i try only get around 8k

Click to collapse


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Ffin72 (Mar 21, 2014)

alucardbcn said:


> http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad/#support_Download
> :sly:
> 
> Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, but only the Chinese language 3.2.4 firmware is available there, I need the WW version.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 22, 2014)

The very 1st on the list is WW version. I just checked now.


----------



## quim-net (Mar 22, 2014)

*ROOT OTA version v3.2.7*

hi 

I confirm that this method still works with version v3.2.7 update via OTA. 

Comment I've done everything from clean rom 3.2.4> root> OTA 3.2.7> root recovery. 

​
*



			DOES NOT WORK WITH THE ROM UPDATE VIA WEB ASUS
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


​*


----------



## Ffin72 (Mar 22, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> The very 1st on the list is WW version. I just checked now.

Click to collapse



It's not 3.2.4 though.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah ok you need the 3.2.4 WW without the root. I do have it but it is a big file. I suggest download the prerooted 3.2.4 and remove root by factory resetting after flashing.


----------



## botto00 (Mar 23, 2014)

*3.2.9 Root*

For the lazy
upload the firmware version 3.2.9 with "Superuser" Flash Etc. ..

No version is proven, unfortunately my fonepad is dead

ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB
https://mega.co.nz/#!jUAEzQ6a!-u1wElaJSubgURFtLoGTjKS3NXCVO220wUEb8iyKBJE
4c28a9e16ffe739a4609888d22cd5e4a  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw

Mirror
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0h72qC_ACtjM2dHNGpXWmJLdEk/edit?usp=sharing

ME371MG_all_CN_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 642.7 MB
https://mega.co.nz/#!adZUESAI!T003UKPK0J3YSYXcI8_ae_FAMSaWjenh3b1Skz-okgU
49fab06304a9ba324ca1ee50bbdd2a28  ME371MG_all_CN_user_V3.2.9-2.raw

Mirror 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0h72qC_ACtjM2lwLThUQnNTdWs/edit?usp=sharing

ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 692.4 MB
https://mega.co.nz/#!GVpUVYbB!bOSuUmz2exGBwWk2pjdVjkIHS1mvzXrV0k1E6waDU-w
3a452d0586d17b309e4a27b2207c2c63  ME371MG_all_JP_user_V3.2.9-2.raw

Mirror
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0h72qC_ACtjekk0WUp2VkxoUzA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## quim-net (Mar 23, 2014)

hi 

thank you very much for the work, then we'll talk. 

regards


----------



## devrruti (Mar 23, 2014)

botto00 said:


> No version is proven, unfortunately my fonepad is dead

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the images!
What happened to your fonepad? is it not fixable?


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 23, 2014)

devrruti said:


> Thank you very much for the images!
> What happened to your fonepad? is it not fixable?

Click to collapse



+1 here @botto00. Putting that statement ahead of the downloads puts some scare to us "lazy" people 
I hope the damage to your fonepad is not caused by these files?


----------



## botto00 (Mar 23, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> +1 here @botto00. Putting that statement ahead of the downloads puts some scare to us "lazy" people
> I hope the damage to your fonepad is not caused by these files?

Click to collapse





devrruti said:


> Thank you very much for the images!
> What happened to your fonepad? is it not fixable?

Click to collapse



The failure of my tablet is the eMMC memory that seems to have died. 
I managed to install the entire system to an SD and boot. 
But I have not had more time to dedicate it
Obviously it has nothing to do with those files mainly because as I said I have not even tried.
For peace of mind I'll tell you I'm reasonably sure that they will not give you any problem. :highfive:


----------



## freeborn86 (Mar 23, 2014)

Karim Kahale said:


> Why don't you use this root method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



interesting


----------



## xda163fm (Mar 23, 2014)

botto00 said:


> ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB
> https://mega.co.nz/#!jUAEzQ6a!-u1wElaJSubgURFtLoGTjKS3NXCVO220wUEb8iyKBJE
> 4c28a9e16ffe739a4609888d22cd5e4a  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw

Click to collapse



Has anyone managed to download this?  

Mega either hangs downloading the file midway or gets the full file and says decryption error.  

Any chance or using something other than mega?

Thanks


----------



## quim-net (Mar 23, 2014)

Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## xda163fm (Mar 23, 2014)

quim-net said:


> img

Click to collapse



Could you upload the ww version to dropbox or google drive as whatever browser or machine i use the mega link is not working for me?


----------



## lilbrat (Mar 24, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks,both download and install went fine on the WW firmware..


----------



## sinand (Mar 25, 2014)

lilbrat said:


> Just wanted to say thanks,both download and install went fine on the WW firmware..

Click to collapse



I wuold like to make sure that after install you have rooted fonepad with firmware 3.2.9 and it works ok.


----------



## lilbrat (Mar 25, 2014)

sinand said:


> I wuold like to make sure that after install you have rooted fonepad with firmware 3.2.9 and it works ok.

Click to collapse



Works fine.. :good:


----------



## tttuyentinh (Mar 28, 2014)

botto00 said:


> For the lazy
> upload the firmware version 3.2.9 with "Superuser" Flash Etc. ..
> 
> No version is proven, unfortunately my fonepad is dead
> ...

Click to collapse




I confirm: "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB" works fine on my ME371MG-K004


----------



## pablissimo (Mar 28, 2014)

tttuyentinh said:


> I confirm: "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB" works fine on my ME371MG-K004

Click to collapse



+1 :good:


----------



## rcastroc59 (Mar 28, 2014)

tttuyentinh said:


> I confirm: "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB" works fine on my ME371MG-K004

Click to collapse



+1 :good:

thank you very much, Botto00


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 28, 2014)

tttuyentinh said:


> I confirm: "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB" works fine on my ME371MG-K004

Click to collapse



+ 1 . But have not noticed any changes.


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 29, 2014)

ANYBODY here have any idea how to customize the home screen of your device like reduce the number of screens to 2-3 instaed of the default 5?


----------



## quim-net (Mar 29, 2014)

Nova launcher



Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## botto00 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Petition*

Could you someone to dump the contents of the second partition and send it to me?
Preferably the WW version

Theoretically it is the contents of the directory "/ Factory"
Thanked advance :highfive:
Botto


----------



## bongski55 (Mar 30, 2014)

quim-net said:


> Nova launcher
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ME371MG usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I tried nova launcher but it somehow lags. I am back to default launcher now

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




botto00 said:


> Could you someone to dump the contents of the second partition and send it to me?
> Preferably the WW version
> 
> Theoretically it is the contents of the directory "/ Factory"
> ...

Click to collapse



There are 3 subfolders in the factory directory- audiocomms, wifi and lost+found. Is these what you want?


----------



## chronaden (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been answered. But I can't find any information how to root with the version I have, which is:

Version: ME175CG
Model number: K00Z
Build: WW v3.5.2


----------



## lilbrat (Mar 31, 2014)

chronaden said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But I can't find any information how to root with the version I have, which is:
> 
> Version: ME175CG
> Model number: K00Z
> Build: WW v3.5.2

Click to collapse



newest version on post 1488..


----------



## chronaden (Mar 31, 2014)

lilbrat said:


> newest version on post 1488..

Click to collapse



But that is for "ME371MG" ?


----------



## lilbrat (Mar 31, 2014)

chronaden said:


> But that is for "ME371MG" ?

Click to collapse



oh..sorry wasn't paying attention..


----------



## quim-net (Mar 31, 2014)

chronaden said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But I can't find any information how to root with the version I have, which is:
> 
> Version: ME175CG
> Model number: K00Z
> Build: WW v3.5.2

Click to collapse



hi 

these in the thread of the old model, you will not find nothing here for ME175CG


----------



## tttuyentinh (Apr 1, 2014)

botto00 said:


> Could you someone to dump the contents of the second partition and send it to me?
> Preferably the WW version
> 
> Theoretically it is the contents of the directory "/ Factory"
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try, but i don't know how to do that.

Can i use Root Explorer and make a ZIP file for you?

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




chronaden said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But I can't find any information how to root with the version I have, which is:
> 
> Version: ME175CG
> Model number: K00Z
> Build: WW v3.5.2

Click to collapse



I think you sould try Impactor

You can find out here h t t p:// w w w .cydiaimpactor.c o m/

I successed with ME371MG 3.2.4

(can't parse links)


----------



## quim-net (Apr 1, 2014)

chronaden said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. But I can't find any information how to root with the version I have, which is:
> 
> Version: ME175CG
> Model number: K00Z
> Build: WW v3.5.2

Click to collapse




hello

check this out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2697931

[ROOT] Asus FonePad 7 / K00E / ME372CG


----------



## alexradoo (Apr 2, 2014)

gigsaw said:


> guys please let's face reality: it won't never happen. No fonepad's bootloader source code, no directx-capable processor, probably no uefi..nothing. The best we will get (and it's not even sure) is probably root, unlocked bootloader (if asus will provide us an unlocking method) and, less probable than the other things, a custom recovery (as you can see in droidboot os menu there is no option to access directly to recovery, and even from PC running the command fastboot reboot recovery it won't work). That's all folks, so please now focus on the problem: root.

Click to collapse



I have to make a remark about this old post. The GPU (PowerVR SGX540) supports DirectX 10.1.



> Series 5 (SGX)
> PowerVR's Series5 SGX series features pixel, vertex, and geometry shader hardware, supporting OpenGL ES 2.0 and DirectX 10.1 with Shader Model 4.1.

Click to collapse



On the other side, the 3.2.9 WW rooted firmware works fine !


----------



## locust108 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Rooted!! and it  Works!!*



botto00 said:


> upload the firmware version 3.2.9 with "Superuser" Flash Etc. ..
> 
> 
> ME371MG_all_CN_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 642.7 MB
> ...

Click to collapse



YAY!  so um i just  came on to say that i successfully  rooted my  phone since i made my  last  post  in    #1421
i used the method botto00 provided

1. downgraded from 3.2.7 to 3.2.4 (downloaded from official asus web site)
2. then installed firmware update using botto00 rooted 3.2.4
the rest  is history...

so just  came on to sing praises when i noticed there's a 3.2.9 out! nice....

have anyone tried and tested the 3.2.9 CN version?


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 5, 2014)

locust108 said:


> have anyone tried and tested the 3.2.9 CN version?

Click to collapse




Maybe very few have China firmware....

unlike Samsung phones the firmware cannot be interchanged.....


----------



## H3RY (Apr 6, 2014)

is there another mirror for rooted WW 3.2.9 beside mega.co.nz??
thanks


----------



## xda163fm (Apr 7, 2014)

H3RY said:


> is there another mirror for rooted WW 3.2.9 beside mega.co.nz??
> thanks

Click to collapse



The Google drive mirrors in the original post #1488 worked for me.


----------



## d0p3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Since it is not very likely that our device is gonna have its own forum here on XDA, I have put up a forum myself. There is a lot of information on the different threads here and it might just be handy to get more overview (if anyone is interested that is, especially the devs). So hope to see you there: http://www.anythingclickable.com/


----------



## vel_tins (Apr 8, 2014)

d0p3d said:


> Since it is not very likely that our device is gonna have its own forum here on XDA,....[/url]

Click to collapse



Unless Asus releases an unlocked bootloader, our device is absolutely uninteresting for developers.
NO chance to get CWM/TWRP or CM on the Fonepad.
Hence no own forum on xda.
I really like this Fonepad...BUT I will never again buy a device which has a locked bootloader and is thus unsupported by XDA.
Bye Bye Asus.


----------



## lauri_ylonen (Apr 9, 2014)

i have tablet asus fonepad hang one the logo 
but update with two frimware

WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER324
WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER323

but not fix problem and still hang on the logo 

please help me 

thanks

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

befor update IFWI VERSION IS 5.39 then after update IFWI VERSION IS NOW 5.37


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## gferen (Apr 9, 2014)

how I installed latest update and keep root.

See all code 



```
1) Flash Asus original firmware 3.2.4 using sd download
2) download cydia impactor from http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/
3) Enable usb debugging !then open impactor.exe from zip and here the pop up screen shows
"# drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su" and press start Button
Mean while ur tablet screen will splash twice with payload logo
4) check with root checker "Congrats! you have root access"
5)Install Super SU and Open! then Enable "Super User"from settings! now go to cydia impactor---->Devicetab---> OpenShell
6) Squirrel away su following rfrazier method ! just Copy this code and paste it to shell ! Then allow it through Permission on ur Phone
************************************************** ***************
#####
# squirrel away a good su. #
# use adb and get root
su
mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# If su saving has been done before, you need to to lose the
# immutable attribute in order to overwrite it. If this is the first time 
# you've saved su, you can skip this step.
/system/bin/busybox chattr -i /system/usr/abcd/efgh 

mkdir /system/usr/abcd
chmod 001 /system/usr/abcd
cat /system/xbin/su > /system/usr/abcd/efgh
chmod 06755 /system/usr/abcd/efgh
/system/bin/busybox chattr +i /system/usr/abcd/efgh
mount -o remount,ro /system /system

# Double check attributes and permissions of efgh.

# Exit root, and try getting root with efgh.
exit
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

# Done squirreling away a good su.
#####
************************************************** *******************
7)Run OTA update ! install ! ur phone will be restart!
8)Restore SU! just Copy this code and paste it to shell again (You need to enable USB debugging again and open impactor shell)
************************************************** ************************************************** *************
OTA update

#####
# Restore su. #
# use adb and get root.
/system/usr/abcd/efgh

mount -o remount,rw /system /system

# I'm assuming that /system/bin/su is a link to /system/xbin/su. If it
# isn't, change as needed.
cat /system/usr/abcd/efgh > /system/xbin/su

chown 0:0 /system/xbin/su
chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
mount -o remount,ro /system /system
# Done restore su. #
####
[COLOR="Red"]DO NOT REMOVE  the squirrelled away su!!!!!
So ignore this last section of code in blue color[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]#
# I double and triple check everything.
#

# After it is known to work, you can get rid of the squirrelled away su by
# changing its attributes, and removing. But, don't remove it until you are
# absolutely confident that you have a good su on your system. Indeed, 
# you might just leave it there.
# Use adb and get root.
su 
rm /system/usr/abcd/efgh
cd /system/usr
rmdir abcd[/COLOR]
************************************************** ***********************************************
9) Your device now on rooted v3.2.x version.
```


----------



## lauri_ylonen (Apr 9, 2014)

flash with frimware  ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9  but still hang on the logo

and can not factory reset on the recovery and write error

E:Unable to mount / cache! we reformat now!

E:Format COMOLETE

E:Still unable to mount / cache! give up!

RESULT :FAIL (problem with write cache command!)


----------



## Lindata (Apr 11, 2014)

*My fonepad bricked*

Hello
i have a fonepad ME373CG-1Y002A
It s a Z2560 CPU


I bricked it
And I installed ME372CG raw file from xda

But, there is no baseband (no 3G) and version GPS 15.19.12.179847 (but GPS don't work)

Is the a way to help me with running 3G and GPS ?

I am on 3.2.4 rooted
Is there a way to install TWRP ?? I used much ones for install, but no success

Thanks


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lindata said:


> Hello
> i have a fonepad ME373CG-1Y002A
> It s a Z2560 CPU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader is LOCKED so no way to install TWRP or any other recovery....


----------



## vel_tins (Apr 13, 2014)

Lindata said:


> Hello
> i have a fonepad ME*373*CG-1Y002A
> It s a Z2560 CPU
> ........
> ...

Click to collapse



You've flashed a wrong Rom to a locked device....what did you expect?
Flash the stock Rom (if available) and everything should be fine.


----------



## Lindata (Apr 13, 2014)

vel_tins said:


> You've flashed a wrong Rom to a locked device....what did you expect?
> Flash the stock Rom (if available) and everything should be fine.

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right but I dont found the stock rom for my ME373CG It s NOT available


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 14, 2014)

lauri_ylonen said:


> i have tablet asus fonepad hang one the logo
> but update with two frimware
> 
> WW_ME371MG_all_user_VER324
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you also flashed different firmware model. Flash only with correct firmware for your model.


----------



## gigsaw (Apr 14, 2014)

alexradoo said:


> I have to make a remark about this old post. The GPU (PowerVR SGX540) supports DirectX 10.1.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side, the 3.2.9 WW rooted firmware works fine !

Click to collapse



My error comes from the fact that this was one of the first devices with Z2420 used with android..and there weren't many data about it and about the graphic processor. So I made a test on the libraries..and I found out that DirectX didn't work. So I thought that the processor wasn't capable. Of course it could be that only the OS is not directX capable..and in fact Android supports only openGL. In conclusion: we know that the graphic chip is DirectX capable only because intel told us and that's the only proof about it..but on a concrete side, this processor has only been used for android devices.

Now I haven't got a fonepad no more..but what has been done It's the best that could be reached, after that Asus didn't update the device to an higher version of android. It was just an experiment..and it worked, in fact it was money worth..but no further development. if you want more, you have to buy newer devices of the fonepad family. It's a sales strategy,,,


----------



## devrruti (Apr 15, 2014)

gigsaw said:


> ..but no further development. if you want more, you have to buy newer devices of the fonepad family. It's a sales strategy,,,

Click to collapse



What an horrendous sales strategy: Locked bootloader and no developement at all. I would never buy that

They did it wrong with this device, using Intel processors I would expect to be able to even boot stock ubuntu, use wine or windows if I wanted. They only needed to unlock the bootloader and provide the sources and let the community flourish

Asus, not even your moms are going to buy your locked devices next time


----------



## gigsaw (Apr 16, 2014)

devrruti said:


> What an horrendous sales strategy: Locked bootloader and no developement at all. I would never buy that
> 
> They did it wrong with this device, using Intel processors I would expect to be able to even boot stock ubuntu, use wine or windows if I wanted. They only needed to unlock the bootloader and provide the sources and let the community flourish
> 
> Asus, not even your moms are going to buy your locked devices next time

Click to collapse



Well, I think that in this chase it's not completely Asus' fault. We have to look at the market in general and at other OEMS. If we look at the price (launched at less than 250$), for a 7 inch tablet with 3g, decent battery, "premium-ish" quality (aluminum back) build and quite good performances, we could say that it was money-worth. If you think about many other devices (smartphone or tablets) that cost much more than this and they have never been updated by their OEMs, Asus is not the worst manufacter. OK, some of these devices had some custom Roms, but consider that generally were only half-working roms, not a great result for a daily use. The big problem is the Intel processor..because the x86 architecture causes problems with some (many) android apps..and because there's a sort of silent war between windows and android, in fact if you have noticed many OEMs (even samsung) showed tablets in dual boot windows and android on x86 architectures..but none of them has ever seen the light of the market, they came and went in silence. Since Asus used Intel processors on android devices, the only way to be sure that nobody could never be able to install windows on that, was to heavy lock the bootloader. Asus couldn't go against accords taken with windows or google..it's a game bigger than this "little" company. The only thing I blame to Asus is the lack of an android update.


----------



## thaitran098 (Apr 16, 2014)

neofun said:


> Are you shure you have WW version instaled before on your device?
> Or make shure you put the .raw file on root of the SD card.
> 
> Hope it will help you!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure i put i on root sd card but it still not found ! Plzz help me asus_bundle zip file


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 16, 2014)

DELETED


----------



## rcastroc59 (Apr 16, 2014)

gigsaw said:


> Well, I think that in this chase it's not completely Asus' fault. We have to look at the market in general and at other OEMS. If we look at the price (launched at less than 250$), for a 7 inch tablet with 3g, decent battery, "premium-ish" quality (aluminum back) build and quite good performances, we could say that it was money-worth. If you think about many other devices (smartphone or tablets) that cost much more than this and they have never been updated by their OEMs, Asus is not the worst manufacter. OK, some of these devices had some custom Roms, but consider that generally were only half-working roms, not a great result for a daily use. The big problem is the Intel processor..because the x86 architecture causes problems with some (many) android apps..and because there's a sort of silent war between windows and android, in fact if you have noticed many OEMs (even samsung) showed tablets in dual boot windows and android on x86 architectures..but none of them has ever seen the light of the market, they came and went in silence. Since Asus used Intel processors on android devices, the only way to be sure that nobody could never be able to install windows on that, was to heavy lock the bootloader. Asus couldn't go against accords taken with windows or google..it's a game bigger than this "little" company. The only thing I blame to Asus is the lack of an android update.

Click to collapse



+1 :good:


----------



## quanganh2627 (Apr 20, 2014)

*PC Flash tool*

Hi guys, today i've look around and find a key to mod our Fonepad http://http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1685304&page=6.
This a PC tools released by Lenovo (t think that). But i can't run it, it requied XPx32 in case my lap is Win 8 X64 .
And i post here so someone could try something.
And more, AIO tools for root/unroot, flash rom....(but i just try only root/unroot although i'd rooted by botto00 and rfaizer's methods before). Here's the link i found:http://www.modaco.com/topic/369214-ulto-more-mirrors-added-xolo-orange-ics-zips-rootunroot-tools-for-winlin/


----------



## kw2is (Apr 20, 2014)

*Asus Fonepad 7 ME175CG*

Hi Guys! good day! this is my first post in xda actually so please understand hehe, is there a way to root ASUS FONEPAD 7 ME175CG? i tried backreading but the methods were for a different model. thank you and Have a nice day!


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 21, 2014)

kw2is said:


> Hi Guys! good day! this is my first post in xda actually so please understand hehe, is there a way to root ASUS FONEPAD 7 ME175CG? i tried backreading but the methods were for a different model. thank you and Have a nice day!

Click to collapse



I sympathize with you regarding your fonepad which I believe is DUAL SIM version. Even other dual sim phones have the same problem with difficulty in rooting and customizing. ASUS use of intel chip makes the problem more difficult.


----------



## devrruti (Apr 24, 2014)

Do xposed modules work?
is it possible to use xprivacy?


----------



## jean019 (Apr 24, 2014)

botto00 said:


> For the lazy
> upload the firmware version 3.2.9 with "Superuser" Flash Etc. ..
> 
> No version is proven, unfortunately my fonepad is dead
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the files and sorry for your tablet 
Is that WW 3.2.9 already rooted ? I have an 3.2.4 from you, not followed all the posts, but I noticed there was some difference to root next 3.2.5 and xx release. I just want to be sure before doing something wrong ...
thanks


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 26, 2014)

jean019 said:


> Thanks for the files and sorry for your tablet
> Is that WW 3.2.9 already rooted ? I have an 3.2.4 from you, not followed all the posts, but I noticed there was some difference to root next 3.2.5 and xx release. I just want to be sure before doing something wrong ...
> thanks

Click to collapse



Allow me to respond on my one understanding of the issue.
3.2.4 full firmware was available from ASUS website. After that 3.2.5 was only available thru OTA update so the procedure to root was to do OTA update and preserve the root by applying script.(The rooted firmware was also available but the size bigger because based on update file). Then 3.2.9 was again made available by ASUS thus now you can flash the rooted firmware.
I did both methods without any issues can you.
I suggest use Titanium backup to backup for apps installed under 3.2.4 then flash rooted 3.2.9 and restore your apps after.


----------



## syquest (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi.
anyone in UK have this fonepad version !
I have a ME371MG build number JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.7-O2_UK-20131210.
the problem is WW/O2...... I can't upgrade / downgrade any WW / TW / JP / CN 3.2.3~3.2.9 version >_<
I can't flash a root WW rom [3.2.4~3.2.9] also download from Asus UK site normal WW 3.2.9
Is this fonepad can't root?
Please anyone can help me. >_<


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 27, 2014)

syquest said:


> Hi.
> anyone in UK have this fonepad version !
> I have a ME371MG build number JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.7-O2_UK-20131210.
> the problem is WW/O2...... I can't upgrade / downgrade any WW / TW / JP / CN 3.2.3~3.2.9 version >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it is carrier locked to O2 and may not be possible to change the firmware.


----------



## syquest (Apr 27, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> I think it is carrier locked to O2 and may not be possible to change the firmware.

Click to collapse



This fonepad is sim free. Now I'm use Vodafone sim card.


----------



## bongski55 (Apr 27, 2014)

syquest said:


> This fonepad is sim free. Now I'm use Vodafone sim card.

Click to collapse



Right but the droidboot detects "O2 UK" which indicates that your firmware is locked to O2. Perhaps a trip to ASUS service would clear things up.

Ask another poster with the same problem :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50485805&postcount=1409
He might have a solution


----------



## mcfisch (Apr 28, 2014)

Updated my device from 3.2.4 to 3.2.9, worked flawlessly. Since I already had issues with the old version I did a factory reset thru the recovery before updating. Had to install (only installed, never started) SuperSu to get Superuser working.

So thanks again to botto00, great work!


----------



## jean019 (Apr 29, 2014)

perfect thanks, I'm going to try it !


----------



## sufulai (Apr 29, 2014)

i can't find ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw


----------



## quim-net (Apr 29, 2014)

look at my signature


----------



## liveman2k (May 1, 2014)

sufulai said:


> i can't find ME371MG_all_TW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw

Click to collapse





quim-net said:


> look at my signature

Click to collapse



I have the TW CHT version of ME371MG, got it at Taiwan a while ago. Just updated the firmware to 3.2.9 via OTA and tried rooting with the raw files listed in your signature to see if I get any luck with it. Since there's no raw file for TW version, I went ahead and tried all three of them (WW, CN, JP) just for the heck of it. But no luck so far, so a simple solution til 4.3 or 4.4 roll out for me is: downgrade back to 3.2.3 w/root, sit back and wait for ASUS to give birth to 4.3/4.4.

Appreciate the work for 3.2.3 TW_CHT Rooted. :good::good::good:


----------



## vel_tins (May 3, 2014)

liveman2k said:


> ....... downgrade back to 3.2.3 w/root, sit back and wait for ASUS to give birth to 4.3/4.4....

Click to collapse



I suspect you will wait forever, if not longer....:laugh:


----------



## liveman2k (May 3, 2014)

vel_tins said:


> I suspect you will wait forever, if not longer....:laugh:

Click to collapse



My biggest fear too... 

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jean019 (May 3, 2014)

I had the lost SD card issue some days ago (3.2.4-2 root), everything was deleted on my lexar SD card !
I don't know if it comes from Link2SD, mountFolder, or just the Fonepad.
I updated to 3.2.9-2 root, re-installed everything, now it's ok, but be careful.
Thanks 

A shame asus won't update the tablet, it works well to read for example.


----------



## quim-net (May 3, 2014)

*is essential before you do anything, know the tablet model we have, as well as its firwmware in: *

Select “Settings” in the device -> select “About tablet”. Image version is in the row “Build 
number”


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME371MG/Device_FW_Update_SOP_Fonepad_V2.pdf



> *In ASUS website if a firmware no longer listed, from here you can not do anything else, all we have are firmware which are uploaded by botto00*

Click to collapse


----------



## fotosintesis (May 10, 2014)

mine was bought within Malaysia
Build number was
JSS15Q.WW_FonepadPad-V3.5.4-201041502154_2013130003

is it possible to root it?
since the build number wasnt list down on the compilation


----------



## bongski55 (May 11, 2014)

fotosintesis said:


> mine was bought within Malaysia
> Build number was
> JSS15Q.WW_FonepadPad-V3.5.4-201041502154_2013130003
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the exact model number of this fonepad? The compilation only for ME371


----------



## fotosintesis (May 11, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> What is the exact model number of this fonepad? The compilation only for ME371

Click to collapse



Thanls for the reply
Mine is fonepad7
Ive just found out the propriate thread just now on the other section


----------



## nihalr2 (May 11, 2014)

*Root Your Device With Kingo.*

Kingo - google for KINGO sorry i cant mention the link as I'm new and not allowed.
Here Is The Site GO To The SIte Download The App To your Computer And Connect Your Device.
Your Device Will Be Rooted After There Process.
Gimme A Thanks If IT worked.
Inbox If any more question. :good:


----------



## azizkaka (May 17, 2014)

any update about rooting ASUS Fonepad ME175CG ?


----------



## shreyas.kukde (May 17, 2014)

*Battery Drain*

I have an Asus Fonepad ME371.
Was working fine earlier... Now I have the battery drain problem. Battery drains fast in standby... Even continues to drain while even switched off.
And when it drains totally off, it even refuses to charge, I get a question mark while charging. When this happens, I have to remove the battery switch from the connector and I have a USB cable which I have cut down and then I have to plug the positive and negative cables in the respective plug holes to get some juice into battery.
After a few minutes, I'd reconnect the battery to the tab and then it starts charging.
This is now a regular routine and I'm fed up of it.
What I've noticed is that the tab is always hot near the power key and near the 3G antenna... I keep it on airplane mode all the time. It doesn't help at all. I've tried factory reset a couple of times.
Today I've upgraded the tab to the rooted 3.2.9 firmware posted a few posts back. And I'm noticing it hasn't solved the issue...
Can someone guide me in the right direction?


----------



## bongski55 (May 19, 2014)

shreyas.kukde said:


> I have an Asus Fonepad ME371.
> Was working fine earlier... Now I have the battery drain problem. Battery drains fast in standby... Even continues to drain while even switched off.
> And when it drains totally off, it even refuses to charge, I get a question mark while charging. When this happens, I have to remove the battery switch from the connector and I have a USB cable which I have cut down and then I have to plug the positive and negative cables in the respective plug holes to get some juice into battery.
> After a few minutes, I'd reconnect the battery to the tab and then it starts charging.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry about your fonepad. Judging from what you have written there is a high probability that an electronic component like a capacitor or a resistor had burned out and is now having a very low resistance connected in parallel with the battery. Thus even if the fonepad is off there still exist a load to the battery and it is considered a "short".. 
I suggest taking the fonepad to the Asus repair shop for repalcement of the board where the "short" is present.
--Just for my curiosity, how did you "remove the battery switch from the connector"?
Good luck!


----------



## Kahgus (May 27, 2014)

botto00 said:


> For the lazy
> upload the firmware version 3.2.9 with "Superuser" Flash Etc. ..
> 
> No version is proven, unfortunately my fonepad is dead
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you mind make TW version, becoz my fonepad is TW version.

Thx


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Ngpmnk (May 28, 2014)

*root*

Try Framaroot 
It will work
Hit thanks if i helped you


----------



## bongski55 (May 30, 2014)

Ngpmnk said:


> Try Framaroot
> It will work
> Hit thanks if i helped you

Click to collapse



Correct me but I think framaroot no longer works on 3.2.9 in particular as the loophole had already been patched.


----------



## NilTop (Jun 1, 2014)

*Asus Fone Pad Root*

I want to root my Asus FonePad ME371MG

However I have the JZ054K.WW_epad-V3.2.9-20140305

I am not sure how to downgrade to 3.2.3 so that I can root the phone. When I visited the ASUS Website couldn't find the firmware for 3.2.3 for WW SKU.

Please could any one help me to root my phone.

Regards
Nilesh


----------



## NilTop (Jun 1, 2014)

*3.2.9Root for Asus FonePad*



tttuyentinh said:


> I confirm: "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.9-2.raw 696.2 MB" works fine on my ME371MG-K004

Click to collapse



I downloaded this and after few heartstopping moments my Asus is rooted to perfection. Checked with the root check app and all done.  Thank you so much.!!


----------



## NilTop (Jun 2, 2014)

*Update ROM*

Now that I have rooted my Asus fonepad I was wondering of I could update to Jelllybean 4.4.

Not sure how to do it. How can I find out what ROM I have? 

Please advise.


----------



## liveman2k (Jun 2, 2014)

NilTop said:


> Now that I have rooted my Asus fonepad I was wondering of I could update to Jelllybean 4.4.
> 
> Not sure how to do it. How can I find out what ROM I have?
> 
> Please advise.

Click to collapse




supposedly ASUS is planning to release 4.3 sometime this year..  or before the end of time. Other than that, you won't be able to update to anything or to another custom rom.


----------



## bongski55 (Jun 2, 2014)

NilTop said:


> I want to root my Asus FonePad ME371MG
> 
> However I have the JZ054K.WW_epad-V3.2.9-20140305
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to downgrade..just download the rooted firmware for 3.2.9  and flash using droidboot.....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42705205&postcount=359


----------



## NilTop (Jun 4, 2014)

*Rom manager & rom tool box pro*

Sorry if this isn't the correct place for this query but I couldn't find anywhere else to post it. 

After successfully rooting my Asus FonePad I downloaded both the ROM MANAGER & ROM TOOL BOX PRO but neither of them can successfully back up my ROM. 

I have tried TWRP and clockwork mod but the phone just reboots and the back up just doesn't happen. 
Tried ot several times but to avail

Please could some one advise how to back up my rom.

Many Thanks


----------



## tttuyentinh (Jun 4, 2014)

NilTop said:


> Sorry if this isn't the correct place for this query but I couldn't find anywhere else to post it.
> 
> After successfully rooting my Asus FonePad I downloaded both the ROM MANAGER & ROM TOOL BOX PRO but neither of them can successfully back up my ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ASUS FonePad have a locked bootloader (and DO NOT ALLOW UNLOCK), so you can't install any recovery like clockwork mod or something like that!

(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## jean019 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,
I broke the SIM card slot pins of my poor Asus Fonepad (fu**ing nano sim adapter, one pin is destroyed).

Do you think Asus may accept in warranty ?
Or what's the price of such a repair ?
Thank you


----------



## petertakov (Jun 9, 2014)

liveman2k said:


> supposedly ASUS is planning to release 4.3 sometime this year..  or before the end of time. Other than that, you won't be able to update to anything or to another custom rom.

Click to collapse



 Hi, is this based on information or just a guess/hope?


----------



## NilTop (Jun 10, 2014)

*Moving Apps to Micro SD Card*

Hi,

Not sure where to post y quey as this is the only forum with regards to the fonepad.

As per my previous messages I have rooted my Asus Fone Pad ME371G.

I have the ROM Tool Box pro and I wanted to move my apps to the micro sd card. The apps says it can move apps to sd card. But I cant figure out how to execute the same. I can set the default location as the sd card but how do you move the apps.

Please advise.


----------



## bongski55 (Jun 12, 2014)

NilTop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure where to post y quey as this is the only forum with regards to the fonepad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about ROM Tool Box but for purpose of moving application and DATA to SD I use folder mount. I even purchased the full version. Search for folder mount on google play and give it a try. the author is an xda member so folder mount is also discussed here. Just do a search.


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2014)

No kitkat from ASUS but we can expect it within 2-3 months


----------



## bongski55 (Jun 15, 2014)

arun483 said:


> No kitkat from ASUS but we can expect it within 2-3 months

Click to collapse



May we know your source for this news?


----------



## amin318 (Jun 17, 2014)

hi all, any solution for rooting ME175 K00Z?  

Sent From My ASUS Fonepad7 K00Z


----------



## russel51 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am experiencing a bug that shows "no sim inserted" for few seconds when i do or receive a call or an sms (so the call/sms goes wrong), the next call/sms for a few minutes goes well, then the problem repeats.
Someone knows the nature of the bug?
Takes place with both rooted and stock version. I have already restocked and restored the fonepad twice, nothing changes.
Thanks


----------



## hoon2002 (Jun 19, 2014)

any news for the unlock bootloader?
now fonepad got more siblings than i do :cyclops:


----------



## petertakov (Jun 19, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> May we know your source for this news?

Click to collapse



 May we also know what the news is because I read your post several times and I'm still not sure what it is that you are saying exactly )


----------



## bongski55 (Jun 19, 2014)

petertakov said:


> May we also know what the news is because I read your post several times and I'm still not sure what it is that you are saying exactly )

Click to collapse



This news:  *Originally Posted by arun483  
                   No kitkat from ASUS but we can expect it within 2-3 months*

I am asking where the poster got this information...


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## futuro82 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lindata said:


> Yes, you are right but I dont found the stock rom for my ME373CG It s NOT available

Click to collapse



Boys any news about the stock rom for fonepad ME373CG ??? I need it please help me
But one question: is there the possibility to do a nandroid backup for fonepad with adb?


----------



## MinhDucNguyen (Jun 27, 2014)

*help?*

Can i  downgrade fw from ww 3.2.9 to lower version?
I have download file from page 149 .ww 3.2.9 sku . But i cant rooted. Just error. 
Now my fw vs is ww3.2.9 asus fonepad. May i root    with ww 3.2.4?
Thank for help
Sorry for my bad grammar


----------



## gsm4iran (Jun 27, 2014)

i have the same problem and yesterday i have this problem with asus k00z 4.3 wifi is note search the network and find !!  i cant root this version and need the orginal firmware to solve this problem...any body help me??

thnaks


----------



## amin318 (Jun 27, 2014)

gsm4iran said:


> i have the same problem and yesterday i have this problem with asus k00z 4.3 wifi is note search the network and find !!  i cant root this version and need the orginal firmware to solve this problem...any body help me??
> 
> thnaks

Click to collapse



Take Sim card off, then do reset factory, after restart check for update with wifi and upgrade your fonepad, then u can use wifi and sim card 

In persian:
ریست فکتوری کن سیمکارتم توش نباشه،  بعد که روشن شد زبان انگلیسی انتخاب کن و آپدیت کن، 2تا آپدیت حدود 120mb داره ، بعد دو تا آپدیت میتونی سیمکارت بذاری و از وای فای لذت ببری

Sent From My ASUS Fonepad7 K00Z


----------



## panzerpig (Jun 30, 2014)

I received 4.4.2. kitkat update today! anyone else got it? zen ui is included.


----------



## salil.bajaj (Jun 30, 2014)

Would you mind to post some screenshots of the same..as well as of the About Tablet page..really excited 

Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium


----------



## pikudroid (Jun 30, 2014)

salil.bajaj said:


> Would you mind to post some screenshots of the same..as well as of the About Tablet page..really excited
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using xda premium

Click to collapse



Since no one else is replying, I'm guessing that the update has been out for Fonepad7,  not for our original fonepad. I don't think they will release any update for our model. 

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 1, 2014)

panzerpig said:


> I received 4.4.2. kitkat update today! anyone else got it? zen ui is included.

Click to collapse



What is your exact model? Because  ME371 is on 4.1.3 and it will be unlikely to update directly to 4.4.2.....


----------



## panzerpig (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah, really sorry guys, accidentally wrote in the wrong thread.. got a fonepad hd 7...  forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2514714&page=91


----------



## rosi91 (Jul 1, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> What is your exact model? Because  ME371 is on 4.1.3 and it will be unlikely to update directly to 4.4.2.....

Click to collapse



they did update the padfone2 from 4.1 to 4.4 directly. so maybe there is still hope.. :fingers-crossed:

source: http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/07/01/asus-jumps-the-padfone-2-from-jelly-bean-4-1-all-the-way-to-kitkat-4-4-wipes-user-data-in-the-process/


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 2, 2014)

rosi91 said:


> they did update the padfone2 from 4.1 to 4.4 directly. so maybe there is still hope.. :fingers-crossed:
> 
> source: http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/07/01/asus-jumps-the-padfone-2-from-jelly-bean-4-1-all-the-way-to-kitkat-4-4-wipes-user-data-in-the-process/

Click to collapse



That is good news.The padfone 2 is no longer being sold here in my country. Strange that they updated an outdated model first.


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jul 2, 2014)

*Important*

Please Guys ,, Can Anyone Backup " Asus Block List " Application & Upload It For Me ??

Thanks In Advance


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 3, 2014)

Amr Nasser said:


> Please Guys ,, Can Anyone Backup " Asus Block List " Application & Upload It For Me ??
> 
> Thanks In Advance

Click to collapse



Here you go.Problem is it is not deodexed....Might not work with you.....


----------



## djfred (Jul 3, 2014)

Is there anyway that root the fonepad mini 7?


----------



## rosi91 (Jul 3, 2014)

djfred said:


> Is there anyway that root the fonepad mini 7?

Click to collapse



do you mean padfone mini? wrong thread none the less. try towelroot


----------



## Amr Nasser (Jul 4, 2014)

*Important*



bongski55 said:


> Here you go.Problem is it is not deodexed....Might not work with you.....

Click to collapse



Yes Not Working ,, Anyone Have The Deodexed APK ??


----------



## Sachin10 (Jul 5, 2014)

*How to root asus fonepad 7?*

First how to root fonepad 7 to run data card on it, i doesnt like to use via sim, i have a data card. So i need to know the full detail about it. Plz reply soon :good:


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sachin10 said:


> First how to root fonepad 7 to run data card on it, i doesnt like to use via sim, i have a data card. So i need to know the full detail about it. Plz reply soon :good:

Click to collapse



This is a known issue. No need to root.Go to Settings/wieless &networks/more then mobile networks/network mode and set to WCDMA ONLY. do not select any other otherwise your data card will be unmounted.


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 10, 2014)

Amr Nasser said:


> Yes Not Working ,, Anyone Have The Deodexed APK ??

Click to collapse



I use Mr. Number instead. Try it.


----------



## suspect008 (Jul 10, 2014)

*K004 ME371MG firmware download?*

Hello and thank you for taking a look in this.

I've got a Asus fonepad 7 model - k004 ME371MG SKU-WW(Its my aunt's) to update the firmware because of Skype video calls not working. Ive searched a lot and some people reported that 3.2.7 firmware version has resolved the skype. so Im trying to update it from 3.2.4, but I cannot find any sourcce to download this firmware file and when I searched I get directed to this site but Im not sure if this is the correct firmware page. so please can somebody direct me to the right path. I will list details about the device below. and sorry if this is the wrong thread but this is the only place I found where k004 users are active on XDA. thank you.

Is this the correct firmware page - http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad/HelpDesk_Download/ (in drivers and tools tab)

Device details,

Asus fonepad 7 
Model - k004 , ME371MG
OS Ver - 4.1.2
IFWI Ver - 50.37
Build Number - WW_epad-V3.2.4-20130712

Thank You.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## devrruti (Jul 11, 2014)

suspect008 said:


> Hello and thank you for taking a look in this.
> 
> I've got a Asus fonepad 7 model - k004 ME371MG SKU-WW(Its my aunt's) to update the firmware because of Skype video calls not working. Ive searched a lot and some people reported that 3.2.7 firmware version has resolved the skype. so Im trying to update it from 3.2.4, but I cannot find any sourcce to download this firmware file and when I searched I get directed to this site but Im not sure if this is the correct firmware page. so please can somebody direct me to the right path. I will list details about the device below. and sorry if this is the wrong thread but this is the only place I found where k004 users are active on XDA. thank you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



somewhere back in this thread user Bott00 published the latest firmware for this tablet done by Asus 3.2.9 already rooted and even with the last flash player (v10) done for this cpu

with root you can install greenify and autostarts (from fdroid) so that you can disable apps running in background to make the tablet faster, and also uninstall what you don't need

the tablet has locked bootloader so we can only use the Android version that Asus wants, no custom or updated roms


----------



## Fonepad.me (Jul 12, 2014)

Last Monday , Android 4.4.2 was installable in my Fonepad 7 HD. I REGRET INSTALLING IT. MicroSD unwritable, battery drains on WiFi more than it charges when plugged in on the charger, USB link to Pzc/Mac no longer works, ASUS backup no longer available. Most striking, thechardwade model is now shown as K00E insfead of K004. It suggest the update was for the new narrower model; the 7 icons on the dasboard are reduced to 5. And changing them no longer worjs. Does anybody have a RAW of the previous OS version, to help me clean up this mess?


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 12, 2014)

Fonepad.me said:


> Last Monday , Android 4.4.2 was installable in my Fonepad 7 HD. I REGRET INSTALLING IT. MicroSD unwritable, battery drains on WiFi more than it charges when plugged in on the charger, USB link to Pzc/Mac no longer works, ASUS backup no longer available. Most striking, thechardwade model is now shown as K00E insfead of K004. It suggest the update was for the new narrower model; the 7 icons on the dasboard are reduced to 5. And changing them no longer worjs. Does anybody have a RAW of the previous OS version, to help me clean up this mess?

Click to collapse



That change from K004 to K00E indicates that the firmware is NOT for the device. So a lot of functions are not correct. Just be lucky that you did not end up with a brick.Try to flash using directions provided earlier on this thread.


----------



## suspect008 (Jul 12, 2014)

devrruti said:


> somewhere back in this thread user Bott00 published the latest firmware for this tablet done by Asus 3.2.9 already rooted and even with the last flash player (v10) done for this cpu
> 
> with root you can install greenify and autostarts (from fdroid) so that you can disable apps running in background to make the tablet faster, and also uninstall what you don't need
> 
> the tablet has locked bootloader so we can only use the Android version that Asus wants, no custom or updated roms

Click to collapse



Thank you. Yes I found it and I gave it a run without much sure of what Im doing  now its updated and rooted and most of all skype videos calls working. many many thanks for Bott00 for his work and you all.


----------



## suspect008 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Antenna pins broken...possible to replace?*

Sorry for another post guys, this may not related to software but hardware. My fonepad's antenna connector pin has broken. one pin is broken and I think because of that mobile network signal are always droping and wifi signals does not have much strenght and my GPS isn't working. when Gmaps loaded, it shows GPS icon on status bar but doesnt show its getting a lock. I have attached pictures. Can you please tell me is this replaceble? and if not what woould be a workaround? 
I have tried searchin "asus fonepad antenna, antenna pin, connector" like terms but none leads me anywhere I could buy. Thank you. If it is in a wrong thread, please move it mod.


----------



## bencus11 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Soft keys*

Hi!

Is there somebody who has a perfect app for hide soft keys? Sadly I cant find a good solution for my rooted fonepad. GMD doesn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## ofalienorigin (Jul 12, 2014)

bencus11 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there somebody who has a perfect app for hide soft keys? Sadly I cant find a good solution for my rooted fonepad. GMD doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



install xposed and gravitybox . you can hide the softkeys or notification panel or both . i exchange my softkeys with gravitybox pie control . :good::good:


----------



## Amardeep92 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Installing custom rom in fonepad*

I am a rookie here so the thing is that asus has provided the rom for the asus fonepad so if we can unzip the rom and insert the files of cyanogenmod 10 and zip it back and flash it like a standard system update process as asus have specified by entering into the download mode then we wont be needing a custom recovery to install a custom rom, we can modify the stock rom in our way and flash it using the system recovery. So I am asking all the senior developers wheather this method will work or not..what say guys? can we do this? please reply people


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 20, 2014)

Amardeep92 said:


> I am a rookie here so the thing is that asus has provided the rom for the asus fonepad so if we can unzip the rom and insert the files of cyanogenmod 10 and zip it back and flash it like a standard system update process as asus have specified by entering into the download mode then we wont be needing a custom recovery to install a custom rom, we can modify the stock rom in our way and flash it using the system recovery. So I am asking all the senior developers wheather this method will work or not..what say guys? can we do this? please reply people

Click to collapse



Bootloader is locked. If there is a way to unlock then you can proceed.


----------



## dame300 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nandroid Backup*

Uh... is there any way to make a nandroid backup for Asus fonepad (me371mg)??
I wanted to back up... But CWM was incompatible... Please guys...


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 21, 2014)

dame300 said:


> Uh... is there any way to make a nandroid backup for Asus fonepad (me371mg)??
> I wanted to back up... But CWM was incompatible... Please guys...

Click to collapse



Same reason as I stated earlier. Locked bootloader prevents flashing a custom recovery. Don't attempt to flash a recovery on a locked bootloader. Might result in a brick.


----------



## petesanchez (Jul 21, 2014)

When making a phone call to & sometimes from my Asus fonepad, mobile network connection drops and resets. Alot of cellular calls don't get through. Has anyone had same issues? Tried latest firmwares (Asus stock,bottoo), I don't know if its my fonepad, android bug or my mobile carrier?


----------



## Amardeep92 (Jul 21, 2014)

*A possible way of installing custom roms*

so I have the rooted firmware(3.2.9) so now what i want to do is somehow edit the system files and insert the system files of cyanogenmod.As the bootloader is locked we cannot unlock it and install a custom recovery and hence a custom rom, so my idea is to modify  the rooted firmware and install in using the droidboot method.But the firmware appears to have a .RAW extension so how will I get my hands on the system files? how to extract the system files from the .RAW file? Is this even possible to change the system files to cyanogenmod's system files while keeping the kernel intact? as I have learnt that locked bootloader prevents the installation of a custom rom as it has a different digital signature, so if I manage to keep the digital signature of the Asus firmware intact and modify the contents then the installation without a custom recovery is possible right? Just like botto00 rooted the firmware..so first step is to extract the system files from the .RAW file how will I do that? and please forgive my ignorance

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS technical support.

We do apologize for any inconvenience that has caused .We will update you in nearest future once we get update as per below.


If there is any further feedback, please kindly let us know or you can even contact me on 

[email protected]


Wish you a nice day!

Thanks and Regards,
Viral P khambhayta
Asus Customer Service

in reply to:

Subject : Absence of Android version update
Topic : 2. Service Quality
Description : 
Hello, I am really dissatisfied with the update pattern of Asus tablets. I have the Asus 
fonepad me371mg tablet and it is stuck in android version 4.1.2 for more than six months while 
its sibling the Asus fonepad 7 has already been given the update for android version 
4.4.2, I want to know wheather Asus is going to update this particular model.I really 
regret buying this device as it seems like I am going to be stuck in 4.1.2 forever!. All 
the other device manufacturers give atleast one android update. I think my 
experience with this tablet would prevent me from buying Asus products in the future.I 
hope Asus provides an android upgrade very soon for this model.


----------



## dame300 (Jul 22, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> Same reason as I stated earlier. Locked bootloader prevents flashing a custom recovery. Don't attempt to flash a recovery on a locked bootloader. Might result in a brick.

Click to collapse



Hmm...So,say I want to use XPOSED. Can that cause a brick/soft brick? And,if so, how can I recover from it?

And,does anyone has XPOSED installed,with GravityBox? Is it safe to use on my ME371MG-3.2.9?
By the way....Thanks!


----------



## rosi91 (Jul 22, 2014)

dame300 said:


> Hmm...So,say I want to use XPOSED. Can that cause a brick/soft brick? And,if so, how can I recover from it?
> 
> And,does anyone has XPOSED installed,with GravityBox? Is it safe to use on my ME371MG-3.2.9?
> By the way....Thanks!

Click to collapse



i'm using both without any problems  
4.1.2. still sucks =/


----------



## thexile (Jul 23, 2014)

dame300 said:


> Hmm...So,say I want to use XPOSED. Can that cause a brick/soft brick? And,if so, how can I recover from it?
> 
> And,does anyone has XPOSED installed,with GravityBox? Is it safe to use on my ME371MG-3.2.9?
> By the way....Thanks!

Click to collapse



I am using Xposed with Fonepad for quite sometime. No issue thus far.


----------



## Amardeep92 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Can't detect device using fastboot*

cannot detect device using fastboot,i have installed the device drivers and adb is running fine. Is there a way to unlock the bootloader using fastboot method please help. e.g fastboot oem unlock(it is not working).

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




botto00 said:


> I was preparing a more detailed explanation but
> if you insist I shall explain in summary.
> 
> The raw file has a header that droidboot checked to see that it is a valid update file
> ...

Click to collapse



How did u get all these information, how did u open the .RAW file?


----------



## downloader03 (Jul 30, 2014)

@Amardeep92
i made a similar inquiry back in February. Looks like Asus really shrugged any possible update on our device based on their reply and current prices. I bought this in June 2013 and now selling at store at 1/3 of the launch price or even less. I really thought this will be supported well in terms of android updates.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Asus, and thank you for choosing our product.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

my fonepad is restarting randomly more than 4x a day. it's on stock and just the basic apps on it. i visited the asus store earlier this year while it was still under warranty, Asus concept store will charge me $35 for them to wipe my device which i declined. They told me they're just reinstalling the firmware when fonepad was launched. I was also adviced not to accept any of the system updates if I will accept their overpriced offer. really disappointing tablet


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 30, 2014)

As long as they make available Android security updates for the Fonepad, they aren't behaving too terribly, although they are not acting in such a way as to result in a happy (or returning) customer.   If they stop providing security updates, that's very, much worse, and unethical.  One should be able to use a phone/tablet safely for a couple of years, at least.    

What really makes me sad is that they won't give us a way to unlock the bootloader.  If Asus aren't going to keep the Fonepad up to date, they, at the very least, should give us some chance of keeping it up to date on our own (really, mostly with the help of others).   Given the lack of update paths,  I'm now disinclined to buy any tablet/tablet phone with a locked bootloader  

Although I've bought a number of Asus products in the past (original eee pc, monitors, motherboards, ....), unless it is part of the specification that the item has an unlocked bootloader, Asus are now off the list of options for tablets and phones.  They won't keep the item up to date, and they prevent me from giving it a go.  Sad making behaviour all around.  (I've bought two tablets since I got the Fonepad, neither was an ASUS tablet, although they look pretty good otherwise.   Instead, I got a couple of refurbished B&N Nook HDs and put Cyanogenmod 11, KitKat, on them.)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought the fonepad mainly because of the low price. It serves my purpose although there is a lack of development or updates.It has root, works with sim, has USB OTG, expandable via sdcard. I understand all the complaints but let us be reasonable. Most of similar tablets available with the unlocked bootloader almost cost double the fonepad. I know because I used to have galaxy tab 3 7'. The tab 7 has unlocked bootloader but does not have USB OTG.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 31, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> I bought the fonepad mainly because of the low price. It serves my purpose although there is a lack of development or updates.It has root, works with sim, has USB OTG, expandable via sdcard. I understand all the complaints but let us be reasonable. Most of similar tablets available with the unlocked bootloader almost cost double the fonepad. I know because I used to have galaxy tab 3 7'. The tab 7 has unlocked bootloader but does not have USB OTG.

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity, does it cost more for the manufacturer to have an unlocked bootloader?

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 31, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> Just out of curiosity, does it cost more for the manufacturer to have an unlocked bootloader?
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



well I don't know about that but I found this out from googling. Nothing to do with the fonepad but since it also uses Intel then it might apply also here. You don;t have to read the whole thread. Just the portion where it says that "Apparently it is Intel which is not allowing a bootloader unlock because of security vulnarabilities"

http://www.modaco.com/topic/361205-bootloader-unlock-jb-bad-news/?p=2098436

So if we want unlocked bootloader, stay away from Intel based tablets/phones.


----------



## rfrazier (Jul 31, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> well I don't know about that but I found this out from googling. Nothing to do with the fonepad but since it also uses Intel then it might apply also here. You don;t have to read the whole thread. Just the portion where it says that "Apparently it is Intel which is not allowing a bootloader unlock because of security vulnarabilities"
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/topic/361205-bootloader-unlock-jb-bad-news/?p=2098436
> 
> So if we want unlocked bootloader, stay away from Intel based tablets/phones.

Click to collapse



Many thanks!

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## vel_tins (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess, the locked boot loader has only one purpose.
To avoid installing some X86 Windows/Linux on it...
However, this was my last Asus or X86 phone/tablet.


----------



## bongski55 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well inspite of costing very high, a certain fruit named phone and tablet company using Intel chips is still doing good. And in fairness, updates its products regularly.


----------



## rfrazier (Aug 1, 2014)

bongski55 said:


> Well inspite of costing very high, a certain fruit named phone and tablet company using Intel chips is still doing good. And in fairness, updates its products regularly.

Click to collapse



If it is Apple that you are thinking about, they use ARM for phones and tablets.  They use x86 for laptops and desktops.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## bongski55 (Aug 1, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> If it is Apple that you are thinking about, they use ARM for phones and tablets.  They use x86 for laptops and desktops.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



Thanks I stand corrected. My point is neither the cost nor the closed system does not affect sales.


----------



## w.sukiyaki (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi..
New to Asus ME371MG...
I've read about root n already download ME371G_all_WW_user_v3.2.9.2.raw....
But I'm lost how to flash it...
Forgot to save the step...
Either need to dgrade to 3.2.4 etc..

Someone help me...


----------



## w.sukiyaki (Aug 14, 2014)

w.sukiyaki said:


> Hi..
> New to Asus ME371MG...
> I've read about root n already download ME371G_all_WW_user_v3.2.9.2.raw....
> But I'm lost how to flash it...
> ...

Click to collapse



----}
Settle flashing not rooted...
Bluetooth problem...
Can connect but can not receiving any file...

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




w.sukiyaki said:


> ----}
> Settle flashing not rooted...
> Bluetooth problem...
> Can connect but can not receiving any file...

Click to collapse



** now rooted


----------



## quim-net (Aug 14, 2014)

*nandroid backup*

good Morning

 for nandroid backup with root fonepad necessary. work fine.


 Online Nandroid Backup * ROOT - https://play.google.com/store/apps/...[IMG]http://oi59.tinypic.com/n3u2j4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## w.sukiyaki (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi..
Need ur [email protected]
My Asus can't Bluetooth..
I notice there's no folder for bluetooth in Filefolder...
Can pair with another phone but can't received/sent...
Help me...


----------



## emmanex84 (Aug 15, 2014)

*help root me371mg*



bongski55 said:


> Well inspite of costing very high, a certain fruit named phone and tablet company using Intel chips is still doing good. And in fairness, updates its products regularly.

Click to collapse



please ive  been trying too root my asus me371mg build number "JZO54.CN_epad-V3.37-CU-20140305" to no avail..i have downloaded both versions of the "raw" file but it keeps telling me "ERROR: update image fail" i ddnt try to flash it or anything,im new to rooting,please help me


----------



## bongski55 (Aug 15, 2014)

emmanex84 said:


> please ive  been trying too root my asus me371mg build number "JZO54.CN_epad-V3.37-CU-20140305" to no avail..i have downloaded both versions of the "raw" file but it keeps telling me "ERROR: update image fail" i ddnt try to flash it or anything,im new to rooting,please help me

Click to collapse



It seems yours is a different model from my fonepad. My firmware has the latest number 3.2.9(JZO54K.WW_epad-V3.2.9-20140305) while yours has 3.37. what does it show for MODEL NUMBER? Mine is K004.

@w.sukiyaki

No idea why it cannot receive file thru bluetooth.


----------



## muntinlupa (Aug 17, 2014)

DELETED


----------



## bkunduuu72 (Aug 23, 2014)

*root Asusk004*

Fonepad Asus k004 root procedure to follow


----------



## bencus11 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Unroot*

Hi all!

I have a question. I flashed WW 3.2.9 rooted firmware on my fonepad, but i would like to go back to original firmware. How should i do that?

Thank you!


----------



## muntinlupa (Aug 27, 2014)

bencus11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a question. I flashed WW 3.2.9 rooted firmware on my fonepad, but i would like to go back to original firmware. How should i do that?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Factory reset will remove the root. Otherwise you can download the stock firmware from asus and flash using same procedure.


----------



## Grancapitan (Aug 27, 2014)

quim-net said:


> *COMPILATION Asus Fonepad*
> 
> 
> _*This is an exclusive botto00 work, so thanks to him*_​
> ...

Click to collapse



3.2.9 Is Ok, Excellent job.


----------



## ehl.ey14 (Sep 3, 2014)

hey can i ask a question? how can i update my phonetab on 4.2?


----------



## muntinlupa (Sep 3, 2014)

ehl.ey14 said:


> hey can i ask a question? how can i update my phonetab on 4.2?

Click to collapse



What phonetab? this is asus fonepad thread....


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## gferen (Sep 5, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> Actually, I take the easy, lazy way.  I don't remove anything, I just prevent them from starting up by "freezing" them using Titanium Backup.  Luckily, I'm not concerned about space, so I have no need to get rid of them.  Unlike many, I don't have much in the way of music or films on my phone.  Just lots of books, which don't take up much space at all.   The only thing which uses a lot of space are the OSM (OpenStreetMap) maps for off line use.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob

Click to collapse



can you please share the list of frezzed apps. I tried one time and tablet started to be soooooo slow.... so i unfrezzed all. it is decent now  but i wnat to remove stuff from asus that i dont need

Thnaks


----------



## rfrazier (Sep 5, 2014)

gferen said:


> can you please share the list of frezzed apps. I tried one time and tablet started to be soooooo slow.... so i unfrezzed all. it is decent now  but i wnat to remove stuff from asus that i dont need
> 
> Thnaks

Click to collapse



Here are the ones I've frozen.

Amazon Kindle | Android keyboard | Android Live Wallpaper | App Backup
App Locker | Asus Day Scene | Asus E-mail | Asus My Water II | Asus My Water
Asus Splendid | Asus Story | Asus Studio | Asus Task Manager
Asus Weather & Time | AudioWizard | Black Hole | Bubbles | BuddyBuzz
Chrome | Clock | CMClient | com.google.android.voicesearch
Countdown | DMClient | Document Viewer | Earth | Exchange Services
Google Account Manager | Google Backup Transport | Google Bookmarks Sync
Google Contacts Sync | Google Partner Set Up | Google Play Music 
Google Play services | Google Play Store | Google Search 
Google Services Framework | Google Text-to-speech Engine | Google+
Live Wallpaper Picker | Magic Smoke Wallpaper | Maps | Market Feedback Agent
MiniAppDocking | Movie Studio | Music Visualisation Wallpaper
MyBitCast | MyLibrary | My Painter | Phase Beam | Picasa Uploader
PressREader | Setup Wizard | Sticky Memo | Stopwatch | Streetview 
SuperNote Lite | Talk | Talkback | To Do List | WebStorage | YouTube 
Zinio | ZSProvider


Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## devrruti (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd suggest using greenify and autostarts (available on fdroid). Apart from uninstalling or freezing the apps you don't need.
So even if you install a lot of apps, the tablet is still fluid and usable


----------



## jithuelad (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys any way to flash .raw file through PC. I don't have a SD card with me.


----------



## higgins91 (Sep 15, 2014)

hello,
I have a problem, i have a fonepad K00Z in 4.4.2 build 5.3.6, i have rooted it without problem. Yesterday i have a message about OTA update, so i apply the OTA update and after that my fonepad bootloop. I have a green droid with this message "aucune commande" (no command) durin 0.5second and reboot.
I can go in droidboot but i don't know what i do !

can you help me ?

thank you


----------



## gopi2805 (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone know how to unlock the bootloader for Asus fonepad K004 ME371MG

Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rfrazier (Sep 16, 2014)

gopi2805 said:


> Anyone know how to unlock the bootloader for Asus fonepad K004 ME371MG
> 
> Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ASUS do, but they aren't telling.  

Given no unlocked bootloader and not enough updates for me to be confident in the security of using the phone, I'm retiring my Fonepad (ME371MG) from use as a phone, and only using it as a tablet (expensive).  This is after having it for less than 18 months.  

When looking around for replacements, I was most enticed by the ZenFone 5 and 6, which have very good feature list for the price.   But I decided against, remembering the old saying, "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.".  ASUS is definitely off the list of possible purchases, and, therefore, lost a sale.  Instead, I opted for a 2nd hand Samsung Note 2, which I know will run Cyanogenmod.

Best wishes and goodby,
Bob


----------



## limon08 (Sep 20, 2014)

I know its a very stupid question but as i am new a have a question. I upgraded my asus fonepad to 3.2.9 but my kernel verson is 3.0.43 and i see an update kernel on asus website that 3.2.4. now the question is "how do i install it and upgrade my kernel version?"

I put it on my sd card and tried to install it by droidboot but every time i tried it says image fail/ software update fail. Please help me what can i do now?


----------



## gferen (Sep 20, 2014)

limon08 said:


> I know its a very stupid question but as i am new a have a question. I upgraded my asus fonepad to 3.2.9 but my kernel verson is 3.0.43 and i see an update kernel on asus website that 3.2.4. now the question is "how do i install it and upgrade my kernel version?"
> 
> I put it on my sd card and tried to install it by droidboot but every time i tried it says image fail/ software update fail. Please help me what can i do now?

Click to collapse





limon08 said:


> I upgraded my asus fonepad to 3.2.9

Click to collapse



       :good:



limon08 said:


> i see an update kernel on asus website that 3.2.4

Click to collapse



 3.2.4 is older software. 

When you update (OTA) to 3.2.9 it updated what it has to be updated (including kernel)
3.2.9 is latest version and most probably will stay like this


----------



## rfrazier (Sep 20, 2014)

limon08 said:


> I know its a very stupid question but as i am new a have a question. I upgraded my asus fonepad to 3.2.9 but my kernel verson is 3.0.43 and i see an update kernel on asus website that 3.2.4. now the question is "how do i install it and upgrade my kernel version?"
> 
> I put it on my sd card and tried to install it by droidboot but every time i tried it says image fail/ software update fail. Please help me what can i do now?

Click to collapse



You've got three versions.

Rom version: 3.2.9
Android version: 4.1.2
Linux kernel used by Android: 3.0.43

ASUS provide the source for the newest versions of  linux and Android versions they use.  These were first used in the 3.2.4 ROM.  The updates to the ROM since then (ending with ROM 3.2.9)  have used the same linux and Android versions.   The changes from ROM 3.2.4 to 3.2.9, presumably, were patches to their in house contributions, and security patches.  All a bit confusing, isn't it.  

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## gferen (Sep 20, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> You've got three versions.
> 
> Rom version: 3.2.9
> Android version: 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Bob for correcting me  but i was kind of right.


----------



## rfrazier (Sep 20, 2014)

gferen said:


> Thanks Bob for correcting me  but i was kind of right.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't take myself to be correcting you at all, just expanding a bit.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## limon08 (Sep 20, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> You've got three versions.
> 
> Rom version: 3.2.9
> Android version: 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



That means we can't upgrade our android verson anymore?


----------



## devrruti (Sep 22, 2014)

limon08 said:


> That means we can't upgrade our android verson anymore?

Click to collapse



Complain to Asus, it's their fault. They should allow us to unlock the bootloader.

For me, Asus no more either. They are blocking us from using the devices as we want. They are not developer friendly.

Even if they didn't want to release newer upgrades (and I think they promised to upgrade this device, so they lied to us), they shouldn't stop us. We could be using newer android, custom roms, Ubuntu, wine (to run windows apps) or even plain windows by now.


----------



## vhollo (Sep 27, 2014)

*v3.4.0 out?*

Today my K004 ME371MG downloaded v3.4.0 but the update failed and recovered 3.2.9 root.
Googled this version with no result.
Any relating expericence?


----------



## neofun (Sep 27, 2014)

Updated to this version without problem, but i dont have rooted version of firmware


Sent from my ME371MG using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rfrazier (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting.  I updated without problem, and regained root with my squirrelled away su.

Best wishes,
Bob

PS The Android version hasn't change, nor has the linux kernel version (I inverted the 3 and 4 above).  I suspect that this was a security update.
RLF


----------



## vhollo (Sep 27, 2014)

What Android version it is?
Sorry, you edited faster.


----------



## androignorant (Sep 29, 2014)

*CN SKU version... need gapps*



Ixtemp said:


> Hi,
> 
> good news for owners of CN sku version which were missing Google play and other Gapps, I've finally found easy way to install Google Play store and other Gapps on my CN Fonepad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 
I just got a CN version as a present in China. Have been browsing the thread for the last few hours, and your post seem to be the only one telling how to do to get the google apps working on a CN SKU. There is only one small problem for me: I am quite new in this. Just flashed a few ROMs on other devices in the past, and that's it. I don't understand well what you are proposing here; and how to extract the apps from the WW version. Can you either explain it in a way that even I can understand it; or send me a PM with the file and detailed instructions?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## satourne (Sep 30, 2014)

*Problems with sounds since last updates (ROOT or NOT)*

Hello,

I've bought a Fonepad on July 2013. This is the first version of Fonepad (ME371MG / K004).

I have encountered a lot of sound problems since I have downloaded the last updates.

Typically, with various differences depending from updates :
- there is no sounds (or scratch) with my speaker when I play a sound
- sounds speaker are very low
- there is no microphone with my headset when I have a call phone
- the "hands free" system broke the sound (no sound with speaker or headset)
- I have microphone and sounds with my speaker when I use "AutoAnswer", but the sound is low... (v 3.2.7)  [and no speaker sounds with Google Music Play]

I think it's not a dsp problem, I think it's depending from Firmware and kernel versions.

My system (I have updated with that older version) :
Model N°: K004
Android :  4.1.2
Kernel   :  3.0.34
Build       : V3.2.7-20131129

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## limon08 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey  anyone tell me if asus fonepad is OTG supported or not?


----------



## DhaniBaho (Oct 2, 2014)

limon08 said:


> Hey  anyone tell me if asus fonepad is OTG supported or not?

Click to collapse



Supported [emoji106] 

Sent from ASUS® D-FonePAD™


----------



## dreamH6 (Oct 6, 2014)

rfrazier said:


> Interesting.  I updated without problem, and regained root with my squirrelled away su.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Bob
> ...

Click to collapse



hello, I received as a gift a Fonepad K004, Android 4.1.2 Firmware build JZ054k.ww_epad-V3.4.0-20140901.
What I have to do to root it?
Downgrade to a previous release rooted I saw on previous posts, root , backup (how?) update and restore root?
Thanks


----------



## rfrazier (Oct 7, 2014)

dreamH6 said:


> hello, I received as a gift a Fonepad K004, Android 4.1.2 Firmware build JZ054k.ww_epad-V3.4.0-20140901.
> What I have to do to root it?
> Downgrade to a previous release rooted I saw on previous posts, root , backup (how?) update and restore root?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I think that's right.  The instructions for saving root are in this thread.  (Search for "squirrel", I think.)  I lost root on my phone by doing a factory reset.   I'm no longer using it as a phone, so I wanted to get rid of the encrypted file system.  Unfortunately, that also changed permissions, etc..   If I want to get root again, I'll have to downgrade to a previous rooted version of the ROM.  I suspect that I won't bother, however, since it is now being used mostly for reading.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## androignorant (Oct 8, 2014)

*help needed from any WW fonepad user*

Hi, 

I have read in a post that by just copying the system folder content (basically all the installed apps) of a WW SKU fonepad into my CN fonepad, I will be able to run playstore in my chinese fonepad.
Can anybody just download the content of the system folder and send it to me in a private message or leaving it in a page where I can download it from.

I would really appreciate your help here...

THanks


----------



## duquocchi (Oct 9, 2014)

I use some app like fpt, htvonline....to watch tv throught wifi but my fonepad just load data for a moment. After that, it stop loading. I don't turn on batterry saving mode and set wifi always turn on when sleep. How to fix this error? I using 3.4.0 WW


----------



## brianstock (Oct 11, 2014)

*JZ054k.ww_epad-V3.4.0-20140901*

Have recently upgraded to JZ054k.ww_epad-V3.4.0-20140901 , just wondered what the improvements were, still on Android 4.1.2.
Thanks


----------



## suspect008 (Oct 16, 2014)

*link for latest firmware 3.4*

Hello guys,
Can you please help me where can i find a download link for latest firmware for asus ME371MG tab. I see in above comments you have got ww.epad 3.4 version. Im still on 3.2.9 rooted and i think of an update though I losing root because of this tab is having major mobile data signal dropping issue. I looked in asus page but me371mg k004 model is not listed. Thanks in advance. Thank you for your time to look at this.


----------



## stevov (Oct 16, 2014)

Post #462 click  Asus compilation


----------



## DhaniBaho (Oct 20, 2014)

brianstock said:


> Have recently upgraded to JZ054k.ww_epad-V3.4.0-20140901 , just wondered what the improvements were, still on Android 4.1.2.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Where u get that rom? OTA or Asus Website or?
I can't find the link on this thread... Could you or anyone help me please to get that rom... 

Sent from ASUS® D-FonePAD™


----------



## brianstock (Oct 20, 2014)

DhaniBaho said:


> Where u get that rom? OTA or Asus Website or?
> I can't find the link on this thread... Could you or anyone help me please to get that rom...
> 
> Sent from ASUS® D-FonePAD™

Click to collapse



OTA
Settings/ about phone/system updates


----------



## Gouki^ (Oct 31, 2014)

anyway to root on firmware 3.4.0?


----------



## vietnames2015 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Help me...*

I want to root and add app CH-PLAY for fonepad CN v3.2.9. Please help me! Thank...


----------



## cdorepm (Nov 22, 2014)

vietnames2015 said:


> I want to root and add app CH-PLAY for fonepad CN v3.2.9. Please help me! Thank...

Click to collapse



this work on my k012.. give me thankss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue-CH6sdSvY


----------



## nasaselva (Dec 4, 2014)

*Help me with simple lines.*

i have asus fonepad k004 me371mg. can any one please explain simply "How to flash Android 4.2.2 or latest ROM in my device?

Please explain it Simply..

Waiting for ur replies.

Selva
India


----------



## Patozan (Dec 6, 2014)

*3.4.0 Improvements*

It seems that the only "improvement" that ASUS did on the new firmware was to patch the signature bugs allowing Cydia Impactor to work. Everything else still the same old.


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Dec 16, 2014)

stevov said:


> Don't do anything to it. Just download the file from the link, copy it to a clean microsd and put it in the tablet slot and shut off and then enter sd download. Why did you rename it

Click to collapse



Are you sure?
E: No detect /sdcard/ASUS_BUNDLE.zip file!


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Dec 16, 2014)

qwertyyou said:


> I downloaded the raw file and it is the correct version
> I renamed it  ASUS_BUNDLE.zip
> I entered sd download and after a few minutes it shows
> Formatting /data...
> ...

Click to collapse






rename firmware to k012_sdupdate.zip and try *SD UPDATE*
this is true solution & 100% working!


----------



## alwayskumar (Dec 20, 2014)

*Try this*



Sexxmax said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try any on of the following:
http://androidforums.com/threads/root-root-method-for-asus-fonepad.731006/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2697931


----------



## Tafty (Dec 23, 2014)

*FonePad 8 FE8030CXG 2GB RAM*

hello everyone. I'm on the search for a suitable asus asus FonePad 8 FE8030CXG 2GB RAM. is important to the RAM. There is a 2 GB RAM version, which differs from the FE 8030CG. I need the left where I can order this, because if I want to buy an asus FonePad 8 FE8030CXG me, only with 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## daghaedd (Jan 20, 2015)

quim-net said:


> *COMPILATION Asus Fonepad*
> _*This is an exclusive botto00 work, so thanks to him*_​COMPILATION
> please let me know to correct if there are missing
> thx

Click to collapse



Hello,
I do not have this build number. Where does this one come here? I have android 4.1.2. the message tells me, it's the latest version
 Can I also with android 4.1.2 and my biuld number root? 
Thank you in advance
Dag


----------



## quim-net (Jan 21, 2015)

daghaedd said:


> Hello,
> I do not have this build number. Where does this one come here? I have android 4.1.2. the message tells me, it's the latest version
> Can I also with android 4.1.2 and my biuld number root?
> Thank you in advance
> Dag

Click to collapse




Hi

please

read first, compilation versions must be the same

*how to do it, first steps, read the manual that offers Asus

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Eee...Fonepad_V2.pdf*


----------



## j4mi3133 (Feb 16, 2015)

*help*

can someone help me im trying to root my asus fonepad k004 runing androld version 4.1.2 build number is jz054k.ww.epad-v.3.2.7-02_uk-20131210 
any help whould be great thanks


----------



## noobandroid (Feb 24, 2015)

need help rooting the fonepad 8 
model: K016
android 4.4.2
build number: KVT9L.WW_K016-V4.2.2-20141218
044000301_201407140013 <-whatever this is


----------



## grean (Feb 25, 2015)

*GOOOOOOOOD NEWS 4 ALL !!!!!!!!!!
CWM RECOVERY WORK!!!! FOR fonepad 7/8 series !*
Intel Fastboot Tethered Temporary Recovery Session Launcher

>Could cause damage to your device! I do not feel responsible<

*I have found this method!!  please read this first:*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096

*how to ? easy way!!:fingers-crossed: *
*Download*:
IntelAndroid-FBRL-01-17-2015.7z

1- Enter in fastboot mode: device off press VOL + and POWER KEY
2- go into folder IntelAndroid-FBRL-01-17-2015 (extract first) and open launcher.bat
3- select T2 option ... wait 1 minut and 
CWM Temporary is opened in you FONEPAD 7 

*!WORK FOR ROOT!:*
_*I recommend before root a create backup copy of the original rom for make a perfectly unroot device *_

1- download last xxxx.zip from http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu and copy into sd card or internal storage
2- enter into recovery and flash the xxxx.zip

tested device and rooted work 
*ME175cg* (fonepad 7)   4.4 kitkat v6.6.1  by me
*ME372CG* (fonepad 7) 4.4 kitkat v5.5.1 by me
*FE380* (fonepad 8)  tanks user xda >> hamizal

*!!!!!!MAYBE work on all asus intel processor !!!!*

*Special Thanks for great WORK !! 
at user "social-design-concepts"*

regards
sorry my english ...
Forza* JUVE :victory:*


----------



## hyloc (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi 

I also need info to root FonePad 8 FE380CXG

model: K016
android 4.4.2
build number: KVT9L.WW_K016-V4.2.2-20141218
044000301_201407140013

 Great phone but can find nothing worth while so far

Please help!

Anyone got root yet?

Sent from my K016 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## emrause (Feb 27, 2015)

grean said:


> *GOOOOOOOOD NEWS 4 ALL !!!!!!!!!!
> CWM RECOVERY WORK!!!! FOR fonepad 7/8 series !*
> Intel Fastboot Tethered Temporary Recovery Session Launcher
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hyloc said:


> Hi
> 
> I also need info to root FonePad 8 FE380CXG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS...
Confirm working on ASUS Fonepad FE380CG
great!!! :good: :good: :good:


----------



## devrruti (Mar 1, 2015)

grean said:


> *GOOOOOOOOD NEWS 4 ALL !!!!!!!!!!
> CWM RECOVERY WORK!!!! FOR fonepad 7/8 series !*
> Intel Fastboot Tethered Temporary Recovery Session Launcher
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that this would work for the original model of this thread ME371MG (k004)

Asus lied about updating it and left it with android 4.1.2 and locked bootloader


----------



## ts123 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thanks!!!  Good job!!!*


----------



## augustocrossover (Mar 6, 2015)

*Root asus fe380cxg*



ts123 said:


> *Thanks!!!  Good job!!!*

Click to collapse



I already tried in my tablet asus 380 cxg with success!


----------



## messypenguin (Mar 7, 2015)

*Works on FE380CG*

I can confirm too, root and Xposed are working fine.


----------



## hyloc (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi,

I have searched everywhere for adb drivers and tried loads of drivers including Intel but nothing works.

FonePad 8 FE380CXG
model: K016
android 4.4.2
build number: KVT9L.WW_K016-V4.2.2-20141218
044000301_201407140013


Asus site gives nothing too.

Can anyone help please?

Sent from FonePad 8 FE380CXG K016


----------



## Vogie (Mar 18, 2015)

hyloc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have searched everywhere for adb drivers and tried loads of drivers including Intel but nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me too 
Device manager have this device: Android_Phone
but I can'f find driver for this. Adb_Driver_1.4 not work.


----------



## hyloc (Mar 18, 2015)

Vogie said:


> me too
> Device manager have this device: Android_Phone
> but I can'f find driver for this. Adb_Driver_1.4 not work.

Click to collapse



This is

Sent from FonePad 8 FE380CXG K016

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Vogie said:


> me too
> Device manager have this device: Android_Phone
> but I can'f find driver for this. Adb_Driver_1.4 not work.

Click to collapse



This is an issue I think with the Intel z3530 processor. The fe375cg/cxg use this too so someone with this phone could help too.

I have tried thishttps://software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/intel-usb-driver-for-android-devices and other drivers but no luck.

I have also contacted ASUS support but still waiting for response.

Will post if I hear back from them.

Sent from FonePad 8 FE380CXG K016


----------



## Vogie (Mar 18, 2015)

*ADB Driver Asus fonepad 8 (k016)*

http://download1912.mediafire.com/g...oqsx/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

This one works for me.
Just extract and goto Device Manager
right click on Android-Phone and choose Update Driver 
Browse
Let me pickup... >> Have a Disk >> Next and
Choose Android\android_winusb.inf from Extracted Directory
Bigo! Driver installed and you Can root your device very well.

Have a nice day


----------



## hyloc (Mar 19, 2015)

Vogie said:


> http://download1912.mediafire.com/g...oqsx/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip
> 
> This one works for me.
> Just extract and goto Device Manager
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey,

Thanks for the try but that driver doesn't work either. On XP, after choosing file I get "the specified location does not contain information about your hardware".

On Windows 7 device manager doesn't even show Android-Phone option, only MTP.

And now ASUS replied to me with this-
-----------------------
Dear Mr,

tahnk you for contacting Asus Italy, unfortunately there aren't any ADB drivers created for this model at this time. As soon as created, they will be loaded onto the official Asus page:
http://www.asus.com/Tablets/ASUS_Fonepad_8_FE380CG/HelpDesk_Download/

Our Best Regards

---------------------------

Hmmmm, 


Sent from FonePad 8 FE380CXG K016


----------



## Vogie (Mar 20, 2015)

hyloc said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the try but that driver doesn't work either. On XP, after choosing file I get "the specified location does not contain information about your hardware".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In windows 7 enable online update driver and Windows will found and install MTP driver, after that try to install Android_Phone one.


----------



## MARKOS-MK (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi,
Please, I need instructions to successfully root my Asus Fonepad 7 single SIM,
Asus/WW_FonePad/K00Z: 4.3/JSS15Q/WW_FonePad-V3.2.7-20140127.
What file root_X.X.XWW.zip should I use?
I tried with root_3.5.6WW.zip but it didn't worked.

Regards.


----------



## MARKOS-MK (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,
Resolved.
This morning system was updated first from WW_FonePad-V3.2.7 to WW_FonePad-V3.5.2, 
then 15 minutes lather updated to WW_FonePad-V3.5.6.
I used Adb And Fastboot with file root_3.5.6WW.zip and successfully root my FonePad.
Thanks to all contributors and developers. :good:

Regards


----------



## luizorlandi (Mar 27, 2015)

*Fonepad M371MG WW*

Guys;

No matter what I do, I have the same issue: "SD Card Files is Incomplete, Please recopy to SD card" when try "update" my FW. I've downloaded from many sources and always get the "ERROR update image fail !" message. Can you help me please, I have some weird issues like: when try calling, the microphone doesn't work, but when set to speakerphone works...

Best regards;


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## drake19 (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,i will go a little off topic to ask something,i have brought a used fonepad 8 2gb ram,and it has a little problem,when i play any game,after 30min-1hour,the fonepad is freezing and i have to reboot it with button combination.
Is this rom problem or something else.
It doesnt overheat.


----------



## Shalini Nemo (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Just to confirm that method posted here earlier does indeed work. Build number: KVT9L.WW_K016-V4.2.2-20141218 044000301_201407140013, android 4.2.2 KitKat, Asus K016 FE380CG

At first it didn't work, definitely. What was missing was the Intel drivers. BUT after installing those drivers, the root method didn't work immediately. I saw that the drivers began to update WHILE I was running Minimal ADB/Fastboot and the tablet was in CWM recovery. In fact, the Android_Phone drivers didn't even update successfully, but whatever it was, the process started. Hope it helps you guys who are having trouble.

Phone's rooted at last, thanks to everyone here.


----------



## adi guna (May 12, 2015)

*root asus fonepad me371mg*

can i root my fonepad whitout downgrade , my frimware 3.4.0,,
help please,,,


----------



## ohi690 (May 13, 2015)

*help for asus fonepad 8*

please give me something how can i change my asus fonepad 8 k016 Chinese version to international version. because my phone no have play store & other google apps please help me for change this SKU.


----------



## ligu (May 20, 2015)

emrause said:


> THANKS...
> Confirm working on ASUS Fonepad FE380CG
> great!!! :good: :good: :good:

Click to collapse



Works on my WW_K016 FE380CG also, running on latest V4.4.0 firmware. Thanks for sharing :good:

EDIT: Forgot to mention I installed Intel's driver (https://software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/intel-usb-driver-for-android-devices) on my Win7 PC, and also turned on USB debugging. Not sure either one, or both, are needed.


----------



## pmne324 (May 29, 2015)

*ME372CG No signal after downgrade*

Hi!
I have a ME372CG "WW" model that after downgrade it till now it dont have any signal and my IMEI number change to 00499010640000. Please help me guys.


----------



## buythismobile (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello, can I know if you have found a solution now ? Thank you.


----------



## iKarlito (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried the original ASUS adb drivers and the ones provided here a few posts ago. My FE380CXG is not shown as adb device or interface but as ANDROID-PHONE. I tried Win7/8/8.1.

Any clue?



EDIT: https://software.intel.com/en-us/and...ndroid-devices DRIVERS worked for me, too. Totally overlooked the link. Perfect. Works on FE380CXG Andoid 5.0.

Cheers


----------



## bortoloj (Jun 4, 2015)

Root works ?


----------



## Droidsan (Jun 4, 2015)

suspect008 said:


> Hello guys,
> Can you please help me where can i find a download link for latest firmware for asus ME371MG tab. I see in above comments you have got ww.epad 3.4 version. Im still on 3.2.9 rooted and i think of an update though I losing root because of this tab is having major mobile data signal dropping issue. I looked in asus page but me371mg k004 model is not listed. Thanks in advance. Thank you for your time to look at this.

Click to collapse



Here Asus Fonepad K004 firmwares Latest V.3.4.0
http://support.asus.com/download.as...&m=ASUS+Fonepad&os=&hashedid=iVYdp36AxYm7bMJ5


----------



## buythismobile (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello, can I know how to root the asus tablet ? thank you.


----------



## mbinx (Jun 7, 2015)

*Downgrade from lollipop back to kitkat*

Hi guys, I just upgraded my fonepad 8 to lollipop, but it gets battery draining problem, is there any way to back to kitkat?


----------



## eldar4uk (Jun 7, 2015)

had the same issue with draining battery, on kitkat battery is ok


----------



## gierszu88 (Jun 9, 2015)

*fonepad 8 how to get back to kitkat from lollipop*

I updated my fonepad 8 to lollipop i now my gps dont work battery drain is very fast and i get alot of bugs  . please help me downgrade to kit kat


----------



## bortoloj (Jun 9, 2015)

gierszu88 said:


> I updated my fonepad 8 to lollipop i now my gps dont work battery drain is very fast and i get alot of bugs  . please help me downgrade to kit kat

Click to collapse



You can't


----------



## serm (Jun 11, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59084151&postcount=1685 

confirm
ASUS K016 fonpad 8 lollipop   rooted this method passed

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




gierszu88 said:


> I updated my fonepad 8 to lollipop i now my gps dont work battery drain is very fast and i get alot of bugs  . please help me downgrade to kit kat

Click to collapse



I had problem about gps not worked  , I tried  wiped cache partition 
http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...e-nexus-7-2012-2013-cache-partition-wipe.html

. and  location setting  option  selected    "GPS only"  mode.

 My GPS became work.  but high accuracy mode  GPS still not work


----------



## buythismobile (Jun 19, 2015)

*Now that it's rooter do you know which rom I could install ?*

I rooted the phonetablet at the first try and I posted in another thread which easy tutorial I used.

Now that it's rooter do you know which rom I could install ?

Or can I unintall all shiiite asus bloatware ?

Thanks.


----------



## k5177 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Fonepad 8 bootloop at asus screen..*

Guys..help me..my fonepad stuck at start up screen after tryg rooting my fonepad..it wont start..any solution?


----------



## hellfire6688 (Jun 28, 2015)

serm said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59084151&postcount=1685
> 
> confirm
> ASUS K016 fonpad 8 lollipop   rooted this method passed
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi， My ASUS K016 upgrade to lollipop last week，tried T1/T2/T3/T4，all didn't work。how could you root it？PLZ help me


----------



## Patozan (Jul 17, 2015)

Droidsan said:


> Here Asus Fonepad K004 firmwares Latest V.3.4.0
> http://support.asus.com/download.as...&m=ASUS+Fonepad&os=&hashedid=iVYdp36AxYm7bMJ5

Click to collapse



Guys, is there a way to root firmware 3.4.0. The previous method hasn't worked for me. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Patozan (Jul 17, 2015)

adi guna said:


> can i root my fonepad whitout downgrade , my frimware 3.4.0,,
> help please,,,

Click to collapse



do you have K004 too?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## joedeng (Jul 25, 2015)

Patozan said:


> Guys, is there a way to root firmware 3.4.0. The previous method hasn't worked for me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3.4.0 can not root. U just downgrade to 3.2.9.

Down 3.2.9 get it on SDcard and go to recovery. let downgrade to root

p/s My english not good.


----------



## sidsingh007 (Aug 6, 2015)

Can custom ROMs be installed on Asus Me371mg?


----------



## rosemarder (Aug 20, 2015)

*I need root 4 asus fonepad me 175 single sim 4 core*

Hi Leute ich suche seit geraumer zeit nach ein root tool mit wenig risiken für mein Asus.. Allerdings ein wirklich klasse gerät mit echter hardware potential. Ich habe wirklich alles ausprobiert. Bei framaroot wird nur aragon exploit als auswahl gezeigt wobei bohromir die richtige wahl währe... Hat jemand eine idde?


----------



## drey_muck (Aug 27, 2015)

*Try this method*

Hello all,
I just want to confirm that my fonepad 8 K016 with lollipop latest update has been successfully rooted using this method 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59084151&postcount=1685 

but it is a few tricks based on my experience,

Connect device to computer and enter manually droidboot or using adb
Then open launcher.bat
Select command T2
You will get an error on this tools while process, then it will be stopped(finish) but not on the fonepad, it's still processing until CWM opened up, just wait!
Format Dalvik, cache partition & factory reset
Install superSU.zip from external sdcard
Finish and reboot

On my device first boot it's stuck on the loading screen, then I force power off and switching on again.  Then everything works fine! 
thanks 
_**note : I'm not guaranty it will works on your fonepad 8 *_
sorry for bad english 
this is some screenshot 
http://i.imgsafe.org/70701dc.jpg
http://i.imgsafe.org/7aae146.jpg
http://i.imgsafe.org/7d42f92.jpg
http://i.imgsafe.org/78157e1.jpg


----------



## NilTop (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Guys.. I am not sure if this is the right forum to post this question. I brought Asus FonePad 8, 16GB.But after my upgrade to Lollipop my GPS is not working and find it really frustrating. Asus says to send the phone back as it is under warranty. But I brought it from India and live in UK. So am buggered. But I really don't think this is a hardware issue. Any idea guys. Would really appreciate some ideas. Thanks. 

Sent from my K016 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincer0102 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello Mates. Is it possible to update the device into 4.3?
Tablet Fonepad
 model ME371MG 
Model number K004 
Android version 4.1.2 

Thanks advance for the reply.


----------



## enesuysal (Oct 13, 2015)

*Fonepad ME371MG*

Hello . Is it possible to update this device?
Tablet Fonepad
model ME371MG
Model number K004
Android version 4.1.2

Thanks advance for the reply.


----------



## mistermorpheus (Oct 16, 2015)

I did update of my Asus ME371MG ( K004 ) for the 3.2.9 firmware with root and it worked for a while. Last week , the tablet came into bootloop .

I tried to get into bootloader and reset to factory settings, but it shows me the following message:

Factory reseting ...
E: Unable to mount / cache! we reformat now!
E: Format COMPLETE.
E: Still Unable to mount / cache! give up!

Result: FAIL (problem with write cache command).

I tried to use the Stock ROM 3.2.9 from Asus installing with SD Download option, but the problem persisted ...

I tried deleting userdata , system , cache , recovery , boot , misc , but could not delete the recovery , boot and misc , the message "failed <remote : Unable to format> " . I think it's permission issue .

Can someone help me

* Sorry for bad english...


----------



## IamAlexD (Oct 16, 2015)

Sexxmax said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
> But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried one-click root apps like kingroot?
Here is a XDA thread about fonepad 7 -->>http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2697931:good:


----------



## malik nayyer hussain (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi guys i have asus fonepad k004 it is not updating and installing the software i have tried every thing download manager, play store, play servicea and factory reset but still it is not updating and installing plz help me


----------



## vEditzzz (Oct 28, 2015)

*how to flash asus fonepad*



pikudroid said:


> I am getting DMClient has stopped error. I believe this process is associated with update. Any idea how to resolve this.
> 
> I even flashed 3.2.4... No luck... Any solution? or Reset is my only option?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





how did you flash your asus? i can not find a flashtool for asus


----------



## gha_razor (Nov 1, 2015)

I have asus fonepad 8 fe380cg with android version 4.4.2 rooted
but when I check for system update, it tells me that my system is up-to-date and there was no lollipop update like everyone got here
please help how should I do to get the lollipop update?


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, i have an ASUS Fonepad 8 (FE380CXG) with lollipop 5.0.2 rooted. How unlock the bootloader? I've tried (via fastboot) the following commands: fastboot oem unlock and fastboot getvar bootloader, but no success. @gha_razor if you have rooted your fonepad is normally that the system tell you that is up-to-date. How to get the lollipop update:
1: unroot via supersu
2: download the lastest firmware (WW_5.3.2) via the asus support
3: put the zip in your INTERNAL memory, not external
4: enable usb debugging
5: Do a full backup.
6: A notification appears: it's the update. Confirm and patient. The update is about 10-15 minutes. The first boot is VERY long.
7: Enjoy
If you would to re-root your fonepad, tell me 
(Sorry for my bad english, I'm italian )


----------



## shevake (Nov 3, 2015)

*great job, mister ;p*

great job, mister ;p



emrause said:


> THANKS...
> Confirm working on ASUS Fonepad FE380CG
> great!!! :good: :good: :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## trippinn (Nov 6, 2015)

@Giovix92
Broh ive bootlooped my Asus fonepad 8 FE380CG.
Need to flash Stock rom or Custom rom. Do you know any stock/custom ROM link?? 
Theres one there on asus website, but i doubt if i can flash that with CWM. 
Pls reply !! thanksss )


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 6, 2015)

trippinn said:


> @Giovix92
> Broh ive bootlooped my Asus fonepad 8 FE380CG.
> Need to flash Stock rom or Custom rom. Do you know any stock/custom ROM link??
> Theres one there on asus website, but i doubt if i can flash that with CWM.
> Pls reply !! thanksss )

Click to collapse



You don't need to flash a stock rom. Follow this method:
1: power off your fonepad
2: boot in droidboot mode (Vol+ and power pressed)
3: select factory reset
4: Your fonepad will be rebooted
5: Finish, reconfigure all.
If this method hasn't worked for you, answer me


----------



## pratul_09 (Dec 17, 2015)

*ME371MG hard bricked*

Hi during updating my ME371MG it has hard bricked. Now it does not proceed beyond Asus logo and a dead android with red exclamation visible for a second and it reboots again. However if i connect it to pc i still get a medfield tool kit (I have medfield xFSTK downloader).

Is it possible to fix this or I will have to carry it to service center.

Thanks!


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 17, 2015)

pratul_09 said:


> Hi during updating my ME371MG it has hard bricked. Now it does not proceed beyond Asus logo and a dead android with red exclamation visible for a second and it reboots again. However if i connect it to pc i still get a medfield tool kit (I have medfield xFSTK downloader).
> 
> Is it possible to fix this or I will have to carry it to service center.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Can you boot into DroidBoot? If yes, the device is soft-bricked and is recoverable. If not, the os is dead and you will have to carry it to service center.


----------



## pratul_09 (Dec 17, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Can you boot into DroidBoot? If yes, the device is soft-bricked and is recoverable. If not, the os is dead and you will have to carry it to service center.

Click to collapse



As I have already said keeping power + vol up it does not boot into recovery from where I can flash firmware again.

Is there any other way to push firmware files. I have Medfield flashing utility that is used for Intel devices. Can this be used in anyway. BTW Medfield flasher will only allow selecting bin files and not raw files that Asus provides.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 17, 2015)

If you can,sideload the zip via adb


----------



## pratul_09 (Dec 18, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> If you can,sideload the zip via adb

Click to collapse



Can you please guide me how to sideload via adb when it is already bricked


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 18, 2015)

pratul_09 said:


> Can you please guide me how to sideload via adb when it is already bricked

Click to collapse



I don't know any method to unbrick. But, if you can enter to recovery, choose Adb via sideload, connect your tablet to your computer and type:adb sideload xxxx.zip

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> I don't know any method to unbrick. But, if you can enter to recovery, choose Adb via sideload, connect your tablet to your computer and type:adb sideload xxxx.zip

Click to collapse



Edit: Can you access to the bootloader?Or is completely dead?


----------



## pratul_09 (Dec 18, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> I don't know any method to unbrick. But, if you can enter to recovery, choose Adb via sideload, connect your tablet to your computer and type:adb sideload xxxx.zip
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope not possible. Any way by which I can extract the raw file contents as bin files so that the same can be flashed using Medfield flasher

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 18, 2015)

pratul_09 said:


> Nope not possible. Any way by which I can extract the raw file contents as bin files so that the same can be flashed using Medfield flasher
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm... i don't know any method and i don't know Medfield Flasher. I haven't any idea...


----------



## canoge (Jan 12, 2016)

*soft-bricked K016 fonepad 8 no os installed and no flashing via fastboot possible*

Hi, I have a problem with the K016 fonepad 8. Its from China and was running with a CN, until I tried to change it to WW and deleted the OS and now I am not able to flash/boot a new or even the same os that was running before.
Currently I am able to start droidboot (Vol+ & power), but using SD Download or "Factory Reset" does not work to boot or flash, it restarts the device and then stays at the Asus logo. There is not button for 'recovery' visible in the list.

When using "fastboot flash boot boot.img" in CMD I recevice following:

sending 'boot' (8741 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.607s]
writing 'boot'...
(bootloader) Please flash boot_sign.img
FAILED (remote: check_sign_key fail: no allow update kernel)
finished. total time: 0.943s

Why is this happening?

I also tried "Tethered Temporary CWM / TWRP Recovery Session" and in that menu I tried install zip file (UL-K016-WW-4.2.2.0-user) but receive following output:
Checking BOM token
BOM flashing failed
return code 0E:Error in /external_sd/MOFD_SDUPDATE.zip (=UL-K016-WW-4.2.2.0-user; just renamed it because I read that in some thread)

I also installed the 2.46 version of SuperSU, but I am not sure what I need this for. I can install it with the same method in Temporary CWM/TWRP Recovery Session. There I do not receive the BOM flash fail. I also don't know if this SuperSU is installed correctly, as I do not see any change after rebooting.
I would appreciate any help, thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Giovix92 (Jan 12, 2016)

canoge said:


> Hi, I have a problem with the K016 fonepad 8. Its from China and was running with a CN, until I tried to change it to WW and deleted the OS and now I am not able to flash/boot a new or even the same os that was running before.
> Currently I am able to start droidboot (Vol+ & power), but using SD Download or "Factory Reset" does not work to boot or flash, it restarts the device and then stays at the Asus logo. There is not button for 'recovery' visible in the list.
> 
> When using "fastboot flash boot boot.img" in CMD I recevice following:
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader isn't unblockable. You can't flash anything... The tethered cwm in this case is useless, because you can't flash anything due to locked bootloader. I have the fonepad 8 too, and i have tried any method to unlock the bl. No success. How do you have deleted the os?

Edit: When you had typed 'Fastboot flash boot boot.img' the bootloader has the solution. You need to sign boot.img, system.img and data.img (if exist). If you flash the boot.img file not signed, the check of the sign returns fail. I think if you sign the files, you can flash anything, because signing files=bootloader allow to flash.


----------



## canoge (Jan 12, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> The bootloader isn't unblockable. You can't flash anything... The tethered cwm in this case is useless, because you can't flash anything due to locked bootloader. I have the fonepad 8 too, and i have tried any method to unlock the bl. No success. How do you have deleted the os?
> 
> Edit: When you had typed 'Fastboot flash boot boot.img' the bootloader has the solution. You need to sign boot.img, system.img and data.img (if exist). If you flash the boot.img file not signed, the check of the sign returns fail. I think if you sign the files, you can flash anything, because signing files=bootloader allow to flash.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the fast reply! That doesn't sound very good 
About the deleting of the os: I think I deleted the os by one of the following fastboot commands:
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase system
If you ask why I did this: it was in some of the xda threads concerning the rooting/flashing of the fonepad.
About the signing: do you know where I can find some advice or even a 'how to' on signing the img files? Thanks again!


----------



## Giovix92 (Jan 12, 2016)

canoge said:


> Thanks a lot for the fast reply! That doesn't sound very good
> About the deleting of the os: I think I deleted the os by one of the following fastboot commands:
> fastboot erase cache
> fastboot erase userdata
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to google: How to sign asus fonepad 8 system files. There are a lot of steps for how to sign, but the major are for LG or others. Try to google. If we can unlock the bootloader, maybe i will make a custom recovery for our fonepad. 

Edit: Nevermind. We have the guide for your problem: forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/asus-aft-flash-tool-free-solution-t3165954 Follow all the steps and you will have your fonepad working  (If you need the raw file you can get it at #5/#6 or other post.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




canoge said:


> Thanks a lot for the fast reply! That doesn't sound very good
> About the deleting of the os: I think I deleted the os by one of the following fastboot commands:
> fastboot erase cache
> fastboot erase userdata
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow the guide, and tell me if it's working.


----------



## WeWa2013 (Mar 12, 2016)

drey_muck said:


> Hello all,
> I just want to confirm that my fonepad 8 K016 with lollipop latest update has been successfully rooted using this method
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59084151&postcount=1685
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
you write in Step 1 "1.Connect device to computer and enter manually droidboot or using adb". How can i do that?
And in Step 4 how many Seconds or Minutes you wait?


----------



## WeWa2013 (Mar 12, 2016)

ok. i think whit my Fonepad 8, Android 5.0 don't works. I connect the Fonepad in my PC and start launcher.exe. The Fonepad make reboot and then nothing more... ?







Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 13, 2016)

WeWa2013 said:


> Hello,
> you write in Step 1 "1.Connect device to computer and enter manually droidboot or using adb". How can i do that?
> And in Step 4 how many Seconds or Minutes you wait?

Click to collapse



Shut down your fonepad and press power button and vol+ simultaneously. Then you are in droidboot. I have a Fonepad 8 (FE380CG, aka K016 too ) )


WeWa2013 said:


> ok. i think whit my Fonepad 8, Android 5.0 don't works. I connect the Fonepad in my PC and start launcher.exe. The Fonepad make reboot and then nothing more... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if you have enough space on /system. If you have an USB OTG cable:
1: Reboot your fonepad in droidboot
2: Connect your fonepad to your pc
3: Place in your sd card (by an external card reader) the supersu zip
4: Open launcher.bat
5: Select the 2nd recovery (or the 4th)
6: Select T2 and wait 1 min
7: Disconnect your tab from the pc. Connect to your tab the USB OTG cable and the mouse to the usb otg cable.
8: With the mouse, now you are in TWRP. Now, go to install, select external memory (xxxxMB) and select your supersu.zip.
9: Swipe to confirm.
10: Clear cache and dalvik
11: Reboot and enjoy!
If you have any problem, contact me


----------



## WeWa2013 (Mar 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Shut down your fonepad and press power button and vol+ simultaneously. Then you are in droidboot. I have a Fonepad 8 (FE380CG, aka K016 too ) )
> 
> 
> Check if you have enough space on /system. If you have an USB OTG cable:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello and thank you for Help. But when i reboot the Tablet to Droidboot first, connect to my PC and i type ACCEPT in Launcher.exe comes a red Screen whit Device-Status and Device-Information is "unknown".
When i connected the Tablet first whit my PC and start then the launcher.exe they find my Tablet (Device-Status=ADB-Online and Device-Information=F1NKCXC03786). I type T2 and the Tablet make a reboot and Droidboot is starting. But then comes nothing and Fastboot "waiting for device".
Thats the Problem....:crying:


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 13, 2016)

WeWa2013 said:


> Hello and thank you for Help. But when i reboot the Tablet to Droidboot first, connect to my PC and i type ACCEPT in Launcher.exe comes a red Screen whit Device-Status and Device-Information is "unknown".
> When i connected the Tablet first whit my PC and start then the launcher.exe they find my Tablet (Device-Status=ADB-Online and Device-Information=F1NKCXC03786). I type T2 and the Tablet make a reboot and Droidboot is starting. But then comes nothing and Fastboot "waiting for device".
> Thats the Problem....:crying:

Click to collapse



Have you installed the required fastboot drivers?? If yes, press Win+R and type devmgmt.msc . If there's a device called "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" with a yellow mark, right click on them and select proprerty. Then go to drivers and select Update drivers. Then select "Choose manually" and select "Pick from a menú" or similar. Then a driver named "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" will appear. Select them and press next. Then wait for the installation, close the window when completed and retry. The screen would become blue.


----------



## WeWa2013 (Mar 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Have you installed the required fastboot drivers?? If yes, press Win+R and type devmgmt.msc . If there's a device called "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" with a yellow mark, right click on them and select proprerty. Then go to drivers and select Update drivers. Then select "Choose manually" and select "Pick from a menú" or similar. Then a driver named "Intel Android Bootloader Interface" will appear. Select them and press next. Then wait for the installation, close the window when completed and retry. The screen would become blue.

Click to collapse



Oje, sorry. I think i haven`t the Fastboot Drivers because i can`t find them. Where i can download this Drivers? Do you have a Link?


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 13, 2016)

WeWa2013 said:


> Oje, sorry. I think i haven`t the Fastboot Drivers because i can`t find them. Where i can download this Drivers? Do you have a Link?

Click to collapse



Download them at this link:  Intel Android Fastboot Drivers . Then install them, reboot your pc and retry.


----------



## WeWa2013 (Mar 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Download them at this link:  Intel Android Fastboot Drivers . Then install them, reboot your pc and retry.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, it works now. I have root


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 13, 2016)

WeWa2013 said:


> Thank you very much, it works now. I have root

Click to collapse



You're welcome. If you want, press "thanks" button to my posts. )


----------



## KannanManiSM (Apr 4, 2016)

*i have firmware 3.4.0 for asus fonepad ME371MG*

can i root my device WW v3.4.0 with this version WW v3.2.2 ? will that cause any problem?


----------



## Giovix92 (Apr 4, 2016)

KannanManiSM said:


> can i root my device WW v3.4.0 with this version WW v3.2.2 ? will that cause any problem?

Click to collapse



Maybe a bootloop, but normally there isn't any problem

Sent from my M-PPAG500 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## KannanManiSM (Apr 12, 2016)

How to install cm rom in asus fonpad me137mg?


----------



## Giovix92 (Apr 12, 2016)

KannanManiSM said:


> How to install cm rom in asus fonpad me137mg?

Click to collapse



If you have already flashed a custom recovery and if there is a cm for your phone, and if you have an unlocked bootloader, follow this steps
1: Put on your sd card the cm rom for your device. IF you flash a rom for another device, you will brick your phone.
2: Make sure that you have enough battery power (like 80%)
3: Boot in recovery, select install and select your cm zip. Then confirm and wait. 
4 (optional): Do a factory reset
5: Reboot and enjoy!


----------



## tone.porto (Apr 25, 2016)

*firmware android upgrade for K004*

Do any knows firm for upgrade  more than 4.1.2 for asus K004:crying:


----------



## admandv (Apr 30, 2016)

*Fonepad 7 update*



tone.porto said:


> Do any knows firm for upgrade  more than 4.1.2 for asus K004:crying:

Click to collapse



Hi there I have also just bought this same fonepad and would like to root and load a new rom. Any tips quick guides. I'm searching but haven't found much.


----------



## alimooghashang (Jun 10, 2016)

Isn't there any android 5 lollipop upgrade for asus fonepad 8?
thansk


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 10, 2016)

alimooghashang said:


> Isn't there any android 5 lollipop upgrade for asus fonepad 8?
> thansk

Click to collapse



Yes, I have an ASUS Fonepad 8 (FE380CG) and I'm running Android 5.0.1 

Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## alimooghashang (Jun 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Yes, I have an ASUS Fonepad 8 (FE380CG) and I'm running Android 5.0.1
> 
> Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



how do you do that?


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 13, 2016)

alimooghashang said:


> how do you do that?

Click to collapse



I haven't flashed any zip, only OTA. I've go to Update System-Check updates and I've downloaded the 5.0.1, that's about 1GB

Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## alimooghashang (Jun 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> I haven't flashed any zip, only OTA. I've go to Update System-Check updates and I've downloaded the 5.0.1, that's about 1GB
> 
> Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



But mine is saying that the android version is up to date
why!?


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 13, 2016)

Have you rooted your Fonepad?

Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## alimooghashang (Jun 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Have you rooted your Fonepad?
> 
> Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 13, 2016)

alimooghashang said:


> yes

Click to collapse



You need to unroot them in order to get the OTAs

Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## alimooghashang (Jun 13, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Have you rooted your Fonepad?
> 
> Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



unrooted my tablet, then saying update version 4.4.0 is available. (about 30 mb)
but when i try to install it restarted to recovery and error occurs.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> You need to unroot them in order to get the OTAs
> 
> Sent from my ZenFone 2 Deluxe using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



done but error occurs after update


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 13, 2016)

alimooghashang said:


> unrooted my tablet, then saying update version 4.4.0 is available. (about 30 mb)
> but when i try to install it restarted to recovery and error occurs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that you need to factory reset all and then retry update

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ankydu (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone having any update about Marshmallow update for Asus Fonepad 8 FE380CG??


----------



## Giovix92 (Jun 30, 2016)

ankydu said:


> Anyone having any update about Marshmallow update for Asus Fonepad 8 FE380CG??

Click to collapse



I have a FE380CG too, but no update. We don't get updates/custom rom/recoveries as long as anyone breaks intel chipset security. 

Inviato dal mio ASUS_Z00AD utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ankydu (Jul 14, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> I have a FE380CG too, but no update. We don't get updates/custom rom/recoveries as long as anyone breaks intel chipset security.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ASUS_Z00AD utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Giovix92, Do you have the screen contrast jumping issue on your fonepad 8?


----------



## Giovix92 (Jul 14, 2016)

ankydu said:


> @Giovix92, Do you have the screen contrast jumping issue on your fonepad 8?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have this issue. It seems be releated to Splendid, that regulates the colour on the screen, or to the screen directly. 

Inviato dal mio ASUS_Z00AD utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ankydu (Jul 16, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> I have a FE380CG too, but no update. We don't get updates/custom rom/recoveries as long as anyone breaks intel chipset security.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ASUS_Z00AD utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Giovix92 said:


> Yes, I have this issue. It seems be releated to Splendid, that regulates the colour on the screen, or to the screen directly.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ASUS_Z00AD utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its actually due to Intel Display Power Saving technology. Theres 1 file which requires root access to be removed. Removing that file fixes this issue, but I guess it probably negatively impacts the battery life and hence Asus people don't remove it.


----------



## gipposat (Aug 31, 2016)

*firmware upgrade for K004 ME371MG*



tone.porto said:


> Do any knows firm for upgrade  more than 4.1.2 for asus K004:crying:

Click to collapse



Any news?
Thanks


----------



## Sexxmax (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys

I have bought the asus Fonepad which so far is a great device.
But i can´t find any information onn the internet on how to root it.

Could you use a general root for the padfone or do i have to wait for 
a special root.


Thank you


----------



## tone.porto (Sep 1, 2016)

gipposat said:


> Any news?
> Thanks

Click to collapse





Nothing i keep waiting for anyone who had cooked firm


----------



## BigDrako (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a k016, borrowed from my father, and I hate it. I would like at least to root it so I can force it to install apps on the SD card and free it from some bloatware ****. Is it doable? I don't need a custom room, but this damn thing keeps on clogging the internal memory and i can't install anything even if i tell it to move stuff on the external storage. I don't have much time to dedicate to this piece of crap but i need it for work right now. Thanks.


----------



## FoxTheLegend (Apr 14, 2017)

Guys sorry to revive a very old thread, is there a custom ROM for the fonepad K004 model? or only root? Im getting sick with having only android 4.4

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




quim-net said:


> *COMPILATION Asus Fonepad*
> 
> 
> _*This is an exclusive botto00 work, so thanks to him*_​
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, is there any custom ROM available for the fonepad? (K004).
The official 4.4 is very boring, maybe there is a better/newer one or one with tweaks?? thanks.


----------



## gipposat (Apr 28, 2017)

FoxTheLegend said:


> Guys sorry to revive a very old thread, is there a custom ROM for the fonepad K004 model? or only root? Im getting sick with having only android 4.4
> ....
> Hey man, is there any custom ROM available for the fonepad? (K004).
> The official 4.4 is very boring, maybe there is a better/newer one or one with tweaks?? thanks.

Click to collapse



Have you android 4.4 on K004?
How?
Thanks


----------



## FoxTheLegend (Apr 28, 2017)

gipposat said:


> Have you android 4.4 on K004?
> How?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



sorry, my bad, I meant 4.3 or lower dont remember


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Apr 28, 2017)

*root*

have u tried king root or kingo root or supersume?


----------



## FoxTheLegend (Apr 28, 2017)

anubis2497 said:


> have u tried king root or kingo root or supersume?

Click to collapse



I do have root, Im looking for custom roms. idk if you have this problem but my tablet is fully cleaned uninstalled garbage, greenify and other optimising apps plus tried overclocking but it LAGS SO MUCH EVEN IN MENU I do not understand any ideas


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 28, 2017)

FoxTheLegend said:


> I do have root, Im looking for custom roms. idk if you have this problem but my tablet is fully cleaned uninstalled garbage, greenify and other optimising apps plus tried overclocking but it LAGS SO MUCH EVEN IN MENU I do not understand any ideas

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. It lags a lot, even after a factory reset. How did you Root it? A solution is to upgrade to Linux.


----------



## FoxTheLegend (Apr 29, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> I have the same problem. It lags a lot, even after a factory reset. How did you Root it? A solution is to upgrade to Linux.

Click to collapse



How do you upgrade it to linux? I rooted my tablet by flashing a rooted firmware I found here using the official asus flasher


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 29, 2017)

FoxTheLegend said:


> How do you upgrade it to linux? I rooted my tablet by flashing a rooted firmware I found here using the official asus flasher

Click to collapse



Do a search for Linux in this thread. I have read it here. There was an article on XDA news a few weeks ago about installing Linux on Android. You can also search Google.

Guide: Installing and Running a GNU/Linux Environment on Any Android Device
https://www.xda-developers.com/guid...a-gnulinux-environment-on-any-android-device/

Termux – The Ultimate Linux Terminal Emulator for Android
https://www.xda-developers.com/term...-terminal-emulator-for-android-xda-spotlight/


----------



## FoxTheLegend (Apr 29, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Do a search for Linux in this thread. I have read it here. There was an article on XDA news a few weeks ago about installing Linux on Android. You can also search Google.

Click to collapse



Did it fix lag for you?


----------



## YuriRM (Apr 29, 2017)

FoxTheLegend said:


> Did it fix lag for you?

Click to collapse



There is a way to fix lag. My advice is to install NoRoot Firewall by Grey Shirts, a perfect tool to authorize NET access to just one App at a time. The tablet is now extremely fast! 
Naked Browser is a tiny web browser (100 kb) that I love. Try it!


----------



## YuriRM (May 9, 2017)

Google Play Services syncing app has a reputation for causing lag and battery drain. 

I had to uninstall that app from my old Samsung Galaxy Y Mini (GT-S5570). Google Drive became not accessible. However, other Google apps still work fine. The phone got much faster now!

Download beforehand the app Play Services Info by weberdo. It will enable you to find and reinstall Goggle Play Services if you need it.


----------



## FoxTheLegend (May 9, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Google Play Services syncing app has a reputation for causing lag and battery drain.
> 
> I had to uninstall that app from my old Samsung Galaxy Y Mini (GT-S5570). Google Drive became not accessible. However, other Google apps still work fine. The phone got much faster now!
> 
> Download beforehand the app Play Services Info by weberdo. It will enable you to find and reinstall Goggle Play Services if you need it.

Click to collapse



Thanks lot! gonna try it soon, cheers


----------



## YuriRM (May 10, 2017)

YuriRM said:


> Do a search for Linux in this thread. I have read it here. There was an article on XDA news a few weeks ago about installing Linux on Android. You can also search Google.
> 
> Guide: Installing and Running a GNU/Linux Environment on Any Android Device
> https://www.xda-developers.com/guid...a-gnulinux-environment-on-any-android-device/
> ...

Click to collapse



Downloads for Intel Atom® Processor Z2420 (512K Cache, up to 1.20 GHZ)
Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool
Version: 4.0.0.29 (Latest) Date: 12/17/2016
Linux* Processor Microcode Data File
Version: 20150121 (Previously Released) Date: 1/21/2015
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/70814/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z2420-512K-Cache-up-to-1-20-GHZ-


----------



## YuriRM (May 14, 2017)

Convert an Android Device to Linux
http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Convert-an-Android-Device-to-Linux 

Linux Deploy
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.meefik.linuxdeploy
Supported architectures: ARM, ARM64, x86, x86_64, emulation mode (ARM ~ x86)

VX ConnectBot
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sk.vx.connectbot

MultiVNC
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coboltforge.dontmind.multivnc

Note - there was plenty of work done on linux for ASUS Fonepad in this thread. I have yet to read it all.


----------



## YuriRM (Sep 6, 2017)

Maybe this will revive the Asus Fonepad

PostmarketOS is a Touch-Optimized Linux Distro for Smartphones and Tablets
https://www.xda-developers.com/postmarketos-touch-optimized-linux-distro/


----------



## techmind48 (Oct 11, 2017)

I am using Asus FonePad K004 (ME371) model. 
Which is the suitable Firmware for rooting this tablet.
Can anyone send the link to download the firmware?
Thanks in Advance
A. S. Bhasker Raj
Bangalore
India


----------



## zeroheat (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi
Did anyone succeed to put a ROM with Android newer than 4.1.2 on K004?


----------



## Willjoe2442 (Jul 6, 2022)

How do I manually root my Android tablet?


*Four Easy Steps to Root Your Android Phone or Tablet*

Download One Click Root. Download and install One Click Root. onto your PC or Mac.
Connect Your Device. Connect your Android to your computer.
Enable USB Debugging. Open 'Developer Options' 
Run One Click Root. Run One Click Root and let the software

Regards,
Willjoe


----------

